# TT-RS Order Guide



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like one of the "other" forums may have scooped here on putting up the US TT-RS order guide, but it's still missing some vital info. Can any dealer or insider here put up the guide in an understandable format? Especially standard equiptment versus options and packages. Thanks.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

it's all there, just there are no paragraph spaces... if you see a keyword "Package" it means anything below that is option until the next keyword, pretty easy lol


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The major question is "How much is the Tech Package?" I mean that's definitely something I'd want, and it could make a reasonably priced car overpriced. And the "aluminum" pack.

Odd, that Suzuka Grey is offered. I thought word was that it wasn't gonna be offered.

And what's up with the "high gloss black with red matte" 5-arm rotor wheels?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm mostly interested in the tech package but I could live without the park sensors and adaptive headlights so I might skip and just get the nav later.


And the wheels are an RS3 option...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow, not a fan of those wheels.

I love the parking sensors, and really wish it had a backup camera like my Q7. It's not an easy car to see out of.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the guide. 360 hp!!!!!

No prices


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

KK, Can you postup the Order Guide?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'm mostly interested in the tech package but I could live without the park sensors and adaptive headlights so I might skip and just get the nav later.





DrDomm said:


> I love the parking sensors, and really wish it had a backup camera like my Q7. It's not an easy car to see out of.


2nd DrDomm on the parking sensors... you get accustom to them...

I remember seeing a few threads where people have installed a rear cam on the TT


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

If I order one, here's what I would "need" to have...

Tech Package
Sport Exhaust
Matte Aluminum Package
Heated Front Seats
Pearl Effect Paint (because I don't want white)

I fear that might make it just a bit pricier than I think is reasonable...but I could be wrong.

Is the 10mm "lowered chassis" compared to the TTS?

Funny how at the bottom it says, "some items may be unavailable when vehicle is built". Uh, do you get them later?

Lastly, I think the color choices are pretty lame. Monza Silver!!! Yuck! Daytona Gray would have been better. The "special" color is Suzuka Gray...I know there are some big fans, but I don't see the appeal.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> If I order one, here's what I would "need" to have...
> 
> Tech Package
> Sport Exhaust
> ...


Wow, totally read my mind. Daytona Gray is my preference also. It was my presumption that the 10mm was compared to TTS too. Dealer said $60k, but I still find it bizarre that Audi won't release a price. What are they waiting for, a better Dollar-Euro exchange to lock in as much profit without pricing itself out?

Dealer has also insisted that only 300 are coming to US


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KK Moto said:


> Wow, totally read my mind. Daytona Gray is my preference also. It was my presumption that the 10mm was compared to TTS too. Dealer said $60k, but I still find it bizarre that Audi won't release a price. What are they waiting for, a better Dollar-Euro exchange to lock in as much profit without pricing itself out?
> 
> Dealer has also insisted that only 300 are coming to US


I was sure Daytona Gray would have been offered. It's very popular, and looks good with the titanium package. Oh well.

I hope that 10mm is compared to the TTS

$60K before all those extras, or after? My guess is $58,750 for the base RS. But then how much for the options? Prolly $2500 for the tech package. Hmmm, $1250 for the "sport exhaust" (which isn't any substantial difference from the standard RS exhaust), $500 for aluminum pack, $450 for heated seats, and $475 for paint.

If my guesses are right, that's $63,925. I think that's about $2000 too high. Maybe that's why prices haven't been listed yet. 

The dealer is gonna tell you that there are only 300 cars coming. The less that are coming, the more valuable it is to you. I guess it could be true, but I would think Audi would sell as many as they could...which prolly isn't much more than that.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I also picked up the order guide from my dealer. Going in this coming week to place the order. Remember you can get Audi exclusive on the car, so the sky is the limit it on color options. I really like Suzuka gray though, with a contrasting red interior and carbon fiber mirrors...that would be hot. Such a hard decision!!!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

sr_erick said:


> .... Remember you can get Audi exclusive on the car, so the sky is the limit it on color options. .....


And some people pick some weird colors......But, their car.

Official Colors:

*Sepang Blue Pearl Effect*

























*Ibis White (no charge)*

























*Suzuka Gray Pearl Effect*

















*Phantom Black Pearl Effect*









*Misano Red Pearl Effect*

















*Monza Silver Pearl Effect*

















Unofficial/ Custom Colors

*Nordic Gold*









*Daytona Gray*

























*Porsche Viper Green??*










All images were "borrowed" off the interweb


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, my dealer/salesman emailed me the order guide yesterday, so it's apparent that they all have it now. So where do we go from here? What is the typical timeframe between this "event" and an actual price list and allocation? 
So far, the information supplied here has been pretty spot on and would indicate we're still looking at fall or later deliveries, but I know a few of you seem to think/hope for earlier (over eager dealers me thinks). My salesman told me he could prepare my "order" for submission as soon as he can, but without prices, I'm still on the fence.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Update: My salesman is wanting me to place an order NOW. He says the sooner he enters it into the system, the sooner it will be accepted for production once allotments are released. He says if it ends up being priced "out of my comfort zone" he will just sell it to someone else, so no hard obligation on my part. 
I'm on the fence about the tech package and aluminum look exterior package.
I don't really care about the Nav and backup features, but think for resale it might be desirable in the future, I'm speculating about $2500 for it?
The aluminum looks great in pictures, but could look cheesy in person. It would be worth $750-1000 to me, but not $1500. Any guesses there?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Well, had to do it.
Sepang Blue, Tech Package, Aluminum Exterior Package
Waiting has moved to a new stage.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Congrats! My order went in this week too. My understanding is that at this point you're just placing an order to get it into the system. The next step is your dealer will get an allocation slot and if you're order is already approved then they can move forward with the allocation immediately. Hopefully we'll get pricing before they start giving out allocations but I think you can back out all the way up to production start. Once they've made it that far then the build is locked in.

Audi's Etka database lists our cars (8J35R9) as May production so hopefully it'll only be a couple of weeks before allocations start.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Well, had to do it.
> Sepang Blue, Tech Package, Aluminum Exterior Package
> Waiting has moved to a new stage.


i placed order last monday  production doesnt start until june anyway you can have plenty of time to make changes to your order once the price is avail...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Aluminum exterior package?*

What is this exactly?


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Still torn between the sepang blue and suzuka gray! :facepalm: I want to get my order in this week.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Aluminum package is aluminum colored front splitter, bottom of rear diffuser and struts for the spoiler as seen on this car.


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

Erick, the Suzuka is kinda bold, yet dull at the same time. It feels like it is missing something, like paint. More like a primer only car.... Your not wanting red as your current S is red, but Misano, I love it! Looking at the picture of our old MK1s, the Misano can make it appear orange, but at the same time, a brilliant red. I like that aspect. I have always liked Ibis White as well. White is classy, especially with the appropriate accents, it hides scratches, and easier to keep clean than a dark color. Sepang Blue is kind of grabbing me, but its not at the same time. On an overcast day, I think it would not look that great.

I dunno buddy, you have a tough pick there. Interior wise, is it the same red as in the TTS or is it a real bright red like in the ALMS and some other S models? If it is bright red, I'd go for that. Otherwise, keep it dark.

I do not know if I am a help. But, good luck!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thanks John*

I ordered mine in Ibis White + Titanium exhaust. No Aluminum.



JohnLZ7W said:


> Aluminum package is aluminum colored front splitter, bottom of rear diffuser and struts for the spoiler as seen on this car.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> Well, had to do it.
> Sepang Blue, Tech Package, Aluminum Exterior Package
> Waiting has moved to a new stage.


My color and package too. Also getting CF mirrors, Titanium exhaust pkg.

Still waiting pricing and further production dates from my "over-eager" dealer. Describes them perfectly....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

sr_erick said:


> Still torn between the sepang blue and suzuka gray! :facepalm: I want to get my order in this week.





SkipGLI said:


> Erick, the Suzuka is kinda bold, yet dull at the same time. It feels like it is missing something, like paint. More like a primer only car....



Maybe it's because I am a Suzuka fanboy, but I disagree with you there. The Suzuka Grey is a really subtle, beautiful choice that shows off multiple colors depending on lighting. It can go from looking white, to a blue-grey, to a full grey, and all of them have wonderful depth to them as well. Our long-term B8 S4 was Suzuka, and I have never gotten so many comments on a car's color as when I was driving that around or when we had it at shows. It's a very subtle, beautiful color.

But that's me. 

The RS order guides are not up officially yet, but when they are, I'll grab one for you guys that's a little easier to read.

-Tim


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Wing DELETE?*

I opted for the retractable. Any strong feelings one way or the other?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I opted for the retractable. Any strong feelings one way or the other?


I stuck with the fixed spoiler for two reasons. One, it seems to look really good in pictures, and the aluminum supports make it a notch above "ricer" construction. Secondly, it sets the RS apart from its lesser brethren so I thought I should keep it. Opting out is more stealth I guess.


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe it's because I am a Suzuka fanboy, but I disagree with you there. The Suzuka Grey is a really subtle, beautiful choice that shows off multiple colors depending on lighting. It can go from looking white, to a blue-grey, to a full grey, and all of them have wonderful depth to them as well. Our long-term B8 S4 was Suzuka, and I have never gotten so many comments on a car's color as when I was driving that around or when we had it at shows. It's a very subtle, beautiful color.
> 
> But that's me.
> 
> ...


I don't think I have ever seen Suzuka in person, so pics are just not doing it justice for me. All I can think about is the MK1 TT that looked like a battleship puked on it, and on the TT, I didn't find it flattering. Was that Suzuka?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

SkipGLI said:


> I don't think I have ever seen Suzuka in person, so pics are just not doing it justice for me. All I can think about is the MK1 TT that looked like a battleship puked on it, and on the TT, I didn't find it flattering. Was that Suzuka?


 That color was Aviator Gray. I always thought it was interesting....on someone else's car. I would never have bought it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LOL... no that's aviator grey. I have some pics of my AG car with a suzuka grey TTS on my PC at home, will post later.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

SkipGLI said:


> I don't think I have ever seen Suzuka in person, so pics are just not doing it justice for me. All I can think about is the MK1 TT that looked like a battleship puked on it, and on the TT, I didn't find it flattering. Was that Suzuka?


If you want to see some pictures of a Suzuka Grey car, our photo gallery of our long term B8 S4 has a bunch. It's a hard color to photograph, because it's very subtle.

-Tim


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

*Suzuka Grey*

I am a huge fan of Suzuka Grey. It's true pictures really dont do it justice. You don't really see them around which makes it quite rare and that in itself is appealing to me. I really loved aviator grey as well. But hey....IMHO.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Suzuka Gray and Monza Silver are both listed as pearl effect colors, but I believe that these were previously described as metallic. Does anyone know if the paint formulation changed on these colors this year?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

A couple of Suzuka pics... Here's my aviator grey mk1 with a suzuka grey TTS










And a suzuka grey RS next to an ibis white TTS


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Suzuka looks interesting, especially in contrast to those other colors. I'm sticking with Sepang though. I've seen an R8 that color in person and really liked it. 
I do wish we had interior choices though. I would be more likely to choose another shade if I could choose something besides black for the inside.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

sr_erick said:


> Still torn between the sepang blue and suzuka gray! :facepalm: I want to get my order in this week.


hey mate i reckon do the Suzuka Grey with 19" GmbH Titanium look alloys and blackout pack

i was tossing up between Suzuka Grey and Phantom black but opted for black because with the blackout pack it looks very sleek and stealth. kind of reminds me of darth vadar hahaha. :laugh:


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

My dealer suggested heated seats since they say Audi doesn't sell without them. Is this true even for the RS if you live in cold climate? $500 not a big deal but don't want to waste.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> My dealer suggested heated seats since they say Audi doesn't sell without them. Is this true even for the RS if you live in cold climate? $500 not a big deal but don't want to waste.


Audi's are going to sell no matter what mate. I live in Sydney Australia - it gets relatively cold here but nothing like Europe does. Having said that, I feel the cold and love driving with the windows down in winter, so for me I'd never buy a car without putting them in. 

They're more just a really nice option to have. 

What car are you looking at bud?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

m3cosmos said:


> My dealer suggested heated seats since they say Audi doesn't sell without them. Is this true even for the RS if you live in cold climate? $500 not a big deal but don't want to waste.


I live in NE Ohio and my TTS is my first Audi (out of five) without heated seats. I didn't bother ordering them because I never used them on my other cars, even when I drove around with the windows down.

OTOH some folks really like them, hence it's your call but Audi will be happy to sell you a car without them.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> What car are you looking at bud?


Thanks for your feedback. 

2012 TTRS 
White
Tech pkg
Sport Exhaust Titanium Package
Heated seats 

Still may switch to suzuka grey.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> 2012 TTRS
> White
> ...


Oh thats awesome man!!!

Yeah I was really torn between the white and Suzuka Grey. I reckon Suzuka Grey because A) it's more unique but B) only the RS models (in Aus anyway) have the option of that colour - which to-date is RS5, RS6, TTRS and R8. 

What is a Tech Package?? And what is the Sport Exhaust Titanium Package?? :O !!!!!!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Oh thats awesome man!!!
> 
> Yeah I was really torn between the white and Suzuka Grey. I reckon Suzuka Grey because A) it's more unique but B) only the RS models (in Aus anyway) have the option of that colour - which to-date is RS5, RS6, TTRS and R8.
> 
> What is a Tech Package?? And what is the Sport Exhaust Titanium Package?? :O !!!!!!




Tech Package
Navigation system plus with real time traffic and Audi music interface
Audi music interface w/ iPod® cable
Navigation system with color screen
North American navigation DVD
Radio for navigation
Audi real-time traffic
Bose Sound System
Rear acoustic parking sensors
Adaptive Headlights
Ambient LED lighting

Sport Exhaust Titanium Package (n/a with 0P6)
Sport Exhaust
Titanium 19" rotor-design wheels 
Titanium grille


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> Tech Package
> Navigation system plus with real time traffic and Audi music interface
> Audi music interface w/ iPod® cable
> Navigation system with color screen
> ...


Ahh I see. So you guys have a like a name for a whole set of options cos in the Tech Package I've got all those options except the live timing because we don't get that in Australia .

And this Sport Exhaust business!?!? What exhaust do they put on the car?? Our cars come standard with the S button inside that does suspension and all the usual stuff but it also opens a flap in the exhaust - could that be the Sports Exhaust you have optioned on?

That is a very cool set of options man!!! Very similarly specced to my car! 

How long till the new beast arrives buddy ?eace:


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> How long till the new beast arrives buddy ?eace:


No idea. They just say Fall. We don't get those recaro seats nor TV.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Suzuka Grey looks hot for sure:thumbup: Suxs that we don't get the Recaro seats but at least we get the 360hp version


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

joshsmith said:


> And this Sport Exhaust business!?!? What exhaust do they put on the car?? Our cars come standard with the S button inside that does suspension and all the usual stuff but it also opens a flap in the exhaust - could that be the Sports Exhaust you have optioned on?


The exhaust with the flapper is the standard one. The Sport Exhaust is apparently a slightly louder version of that.

-Tim


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Just got an update from my dealer. My quoted (overly optimistic) initial delivery date of June-July is now "mid-August".

Also mentioned that the Titanium Package and Aluminum Trim package are incompatible. So no dark wheels if you like the alum spoiler.

Stated that due to the earthquake Audi blue's are in short supply however he's had no word regarding (my pick) of Sepang Blue delays.

Still no price.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The exhaust with the flapper is the standard one. The Sport Exhaust is apparently a slightly louder version of that.
> 
> -Tim


OHH !!!

That's not fair!  

Having said that the sound of it should hold me for at least the first year before I start some modding  hehe


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> No idea. They just say Fall. We don't get those recaro seats nor TV.


I'd take sports exhaust over the TV that I've put in mine.. Maybe not the Recaro's though. For me - that's a big thing of the way you feel in seats when driving  

Did you end up going for Suzuka Grey? 

Time to start counting down the days - roughly.. haha


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I wish we'd get a firm price soon. I haven't set an absolute limit but pretty much anything much over $60K will give me pause. Whenever you climb up to a new pricepoint, you open up other opportunities...i.e. another Cayman or maybe even a Lotus Evora.
I may have an unusual circumstance compared to some of you too....I'm nearing retirement, and realistically buying a new car like this is probably not the wisest use of funds....but...I'm a lifelong car guy who's never been the most practical. Meanwhile, I wait...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I wish we'd get a firm price soon. I haven't set an absolute limit but pretty much anything much over $60K will give me pause. Whenever you climb up to a new pricepoint, you open up other opportunities...i.e. another Cayman or maybe even a Lotus Evora...


Bingo!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

it will def be about 70K with a couple options, taxes and freight for sure


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I may have an unusual circumstance compared to some of you too....I'm nearing retirement, and realistically buying a new car like this is probably not the wisest use of funds....but...I'm a lifelong car guy who's never been the most practical. Meanwhile, I wait...


So there's more than just one of us! Retired in 35 days. Wife is convinced I need an intervention.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

m3cosmos said:


> We don't get those recaro seats nor TV.


Anyone have pics of the non recaro seats for the TT RS NA version?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

milo said:


> Anyone have pics of the non recaro seats for the TT RS NA version?


I think they're the same as the TTS seats but with an RS logo


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I still didn't decide on the color and perhaps I should order a bare bone version until we get pricing and go from there. I just hate getting ripped off! BMW 1M has done some rip off pricing for their premium package for $2400 for.

Auto-dimming interior and exterior mirrors
Lumbar support
BMW Assist with Bluetooth
Power front seats with driver seat memory
Ambiance lighting
iPod and USB adapter

Porsche is the worst but for some reason customer accepts that fact due to the branding.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> I still didn't decide on the color and perhaps I should order a bare bone version until we get pricing and go from there. I just hate getting ripped off! BMW 1M has done some rip off pricing for their premium package for $2400 for.
> 
> Auto-dimming interior and exterior mirrors
> Lumbar support
> ...


Yeah BMW is good at ripping people off for a car that's not especially great. (I had one - I should know) 

The problem is if you order one, you'll get an allocation and an estiamted delivery date and that's great! HOWEVER!! If you then go and change what is in the order you essentially re-order the car. 

That's what happened with me - I origionally had the 6 stacker CD changer in glove box, I then changed my mind and put the AMI in there instead so now I'll know in the next week or so (takes about a month to find out from Germany) when my car will arrive. :facepalm:

Luckily the car won't start production till about week 20something so there may not be as much difference in the delivery date. Something for you to consider.

Hope that makes sense man haha.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Order is in. Commence the waiting. Hurry up little Sepang!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

sr_erick said:


> Order is in. Commence the waiting. Hurry up little Sepang!


Awesome mate! Congratulations!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys.

That's strange and a shame that the North America options don't allow the matte aluminum exterior package along with the Titanium 19" rotor design wheels (which look to be only be available in the Sport Exhaust Titanium Package). I would have liked them both! Both versions of the wheels are the same price on the UK configurator, and obviously both will be coming here...

Now I'll have to decide whether it will be cheaper to get the alum. package and buy aftermarket wheels, or get the titanium package and just paint the body parts involved in the matte aluminum...


----------



## S5 Driver (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to say it feels good to be back on a TT forum. I placed an order a couple of weeks ago for a Suzuka Gray TTRS with tech package, carbon fiber mirrors, and heated seats. I currently drive a 2010 S5 Cab (hence the name S5 Driver), but I have owned 2 TT's in the past: a 2004 roadster and a 2008 roadster. I look forward to a lot of great discussion and new ideas.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

S5 Driver, did you go through the Matthews dealer? Let me know your salesman and I'll give him some more business.


----------



## S5 Driver (Apr 28, 2011)

I go to Flow Audi in Winston Salem. I have been a customer of their's for the past 7 years. Excellent sales and service departments. If you haven't already ordered, you may want to check them out.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

S5 Driver said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to say it feels good to be back on a TT forum. I placed an order a couple of weeks ago for a Suzuka Gray TTRS with tech package, carbon fiber mirrors, and heated seats. I currently drive a 2010 S5 Cab (hence the name S5 Driver), but I have owned 2 TT's in the past: a 2004 roadster and a 2008 roadster. I look forward to a lot of great discussion and new ideas.


Mate welcome aboard!! :wave:

Always great to have another TTRS driver and Audi enthusiast on Fourtitude 

Best of luck with your TTRS - sounds great!

When do you take delivery?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Grrr...I've been waiting for pricing, but couldn't take it anymore. I placed my order today.

Phantom Black
Tech package
Sport exhaust
Aluminum package
Heated seats

If the price comes in too high, I will cancel though. Anyone looking for a TTS?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Grrr...I've been waiting for pricing, but couldn't take it anymore. I placed my order today.


I got sucked in also. I'm hoping they only intend to make 1000. I'll buy at their asking price. I don't want anything else. Has anyone heard of dealers that have already run out of allocation? Only 140 days to delivery!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

According to my dealer, there will be 500 cars imported into the US over the next two years. I've heard so many different numbers, it's hard to know what to believe! They also said that with some of the new models, they don't have final pricing info until the vehicle arrives at the port! :screwy:

Even with all the uncertainty, I placed an order with no obligation to buy:
Suzuka Gray
Tech Package
Sport Exhaust Titanium Package

I thought about the carbon fiber mirrors, but they are around $1400 on the R8 and would likely have a similar price for the TT-RS! Plus, carbon fiber out here in the sun does not do well.

A fully loaded TTS Coupe is about $51k. If this one is over $62k, I think I'm out. I'll have to see it in person and drive it to make sure. In any case, it will have to be pretty special to displace my C2S!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> ...They also said that with some of the new models, they don't have final pricing info until the vehicle arrives at the port! :screwy:


I was told the same thing today



> Even with all the uncertainty, I placed an order with no obligation to buy:
> Suzuka Gray
> Tech Package
> Sport Exhaust Titanium Package


That was my 2nd choice...light colored car with dark accents.



> I thought about the carbon fiber mirrors, but they are around $1400 on the R8 and would likely have a similar price for the TT-RS! Plus, carbon fiber out here in the sun does not do well.


Oddly, the carbon fiber ones are electric folding...hence the price, I guess.



> A fully loaded TTS Coupe is about $51k. If this one is over $62k, I think I'm out.


This is exactly how I feel. I'm not sure why the 2011 TTS costs less than my '09 when I bought it, though.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Has anyone heard of dealers that have already run out of allocation? Only 140 days to delivery!


Don't know what your dealer is telling you, but I don't think ANY dealer has actually seen an allocation yet. I'm pretty sure my dealer is one of the highest volume ones in the US (currently have 5 R8's in stock) but they don't have any real idea how many they're getting. I placed my order via email a couple of weeks ago when the order guide first came out. Salesman says they are able to type it into the system, but the order is not actually placed until an allocation is given, and they don't yet know when or how many that is. I still maintain that any dealer giving someone a delivery date, etc, is BS'ing. 
However limited the run is, I sincerely doubt the TT-RS will "sell out" immediately. There will be an initial surge when they first come in, then whatever's left will sell much slower. All variants of the second generation TT in the US market have been niche vehicles, no reason to believe that raising the price $10K (and the bar) is suddenly going to make them hot commodities.
I'm with Dr Bill, still hoping that the base price is the oft mentioned $58500 and with popular options no more than $62K. Much more and I'm out too.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just thought of this...there's no mention of the 155-174mph speed de-limiter listed on the order form. Hmmm.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

its there for canada, comes with carbon engine pack and says 280km/h top speed


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Just thought of this...there's no mention of the 155-174mph speed de-limiter listed on the order form. Hmmm.


I asked my dealer about that. Looking at the European order info, raising the speed limiter is an option that is combined with the carbon fiber engine cover. Since the carbon fiber engine cover is listed as standard in the US, I thought maybe the speed limiter was raised as well. My dealer said the US version will have the top speed limited to 155mph.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

The 155 MPH US speed limit is a "gentleman's agreement" that BMW, Audi, and Mercedes have for the most part always kept to. Porsche has never subscribed to it, not sure if the R8's are limited to that or not, my guess is we won't get it from the factory.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Don't know what your dealer is telling you, but I don't think ANY dealer has actually seen an allocation yet. I'm pretty sure my dealer is one of the highest volume ones in the US (currently have 5 R8's in stock) but they don't have any real idea how many they're getting. I placed my order via email a couple of weeks ago when the order guide first came out. Salesman says they are able to type it into the system, but the order is not actually placed until an allocation is given, and they don't yet know when or how many that is. I still maintain that any dealer giving someone a delivery date, etc, is BS'ing.
> However limited the run is, I sincerely doubt the TT-RS will "sell out" immediately. There will be an initial surge when they first come in, then whatever's left will sell much slower. All variants of the second generation TT in the US market have been niche vehicles, no reason to believe that raising the price $10K (and the bar) is suddenly going to make them hot commodities.
> I'm with Dr Bill, still hoping that the base price is the oft mentioned $58500 and with popular options no more than $62K. Much more and I'm out too.


I've received a commission number. Does that not register my order in some way with Audi and establish a place in line?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Salesman says they are able to type it into the system, but the order is not actually placed until an allocation is given, and they don't yet know when or how many that is. I still maintain that any dealer giving someone a delivery date, etc, is BS'ing.


I believe the regional rep gives the allocation to the ordered customer's dealers. Anyways, the dates the sales guy is giving people is from the email from Audi. So far it's been accurate since they were giving out dates prior to the Chicago Auto Show confirming this car's arrival. And magically it was inline to what the social media day said about releasing in Fall of this year. So my guess it's fairly accurate and we know it's real hard to meet production dates. Sometimes is earlier sometimes its later than scheduled. We will see. Now i'm still debating about these options without pricing


----------



## S5 Driver (Apr 28, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Mate welcome aboard!! :wave:
> 
> Always great to have another TTRS driver and Audi enthusiast on Fourtitude
> 
> ...


Dont know yet. My dealer called last week and said a delivery date in August had been provided by Audi, but he could not provide a build date so I don't know for sure. You would think the TTRS launch in the USA was the biggest secret in automotive history. Kinda silly really. :screwy:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

S5 Driver said:


> Dont know yet. My dealer called last week and said a delivery date in August had been provided by Audi, but he could not provide a build date so I don't know for sure. You would think the TTRS launch in the USA was the biggest secret in automotive history. Kinda silly really. :screwy:


Hahaha yeah it is seeming that way actually. Is it possible to base your price off the U.K's price or Australia's price?? 

I just found out that my TTRS actually shares the same birthday as me (May 30) as it will commence production that day. 

If that's not a sign then I don't know what is  hahaha.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

I am Looking forward to get into my first Audi but the uncertainty of option pricing is not making it easy. It not the same experince with R32.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I've received a commission number. Does that not register my order in some way with Audi and establish a place in line?


I've never heard the term "commission number" but your case sounds just like mine. The sales team at my dealer was able to enter my "order" into Audi's system as soon as the order guide was released. They described it just like you, "a place in line" is now secured when allocations become available. I'm sure my dealer (and yours) knows if, and approximately how many, allocations they will get, I just don't think they have anything beyond an estimate for the timeframe on that. So far, all of the news on this car received right here from George has been pretty accurate, and come out before the local dealers know, and he's yet to confirm anything. Original, and subsequent, estimates have all said Fall, or third quarter, deliveries.
There was rumor earlier in this thread that had a screenshot of an internal Audi document showing May production of a TT-RS variant that appeared to be the US model, but May is half over now, and it seems to me like the US dealers would have been told by now if their orders were being built.

I'm not trying to be argumentive, but this isn't my first time at the rodeo. I've ordered a few other "future" cars in the past, and dealers will tell you anything to keep you excited and on the hook. VW/Audi has been notorious in the past for dragging their heels getting cars into production, so until there's an official corporate announcement, I'll take anything my local dealer tells me with a grain of salt.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

US/Canada TT-RS' go into production in June this is a fact


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> US/Canada TT-RS' go into production in June this is a fact


Until that's delayed until July.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> US/Canada TT-RS' go into production in June this is a fact


Care to share your source of info for production and pricing?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

the production start comes from audi canada they told me directly, and they also said prices should be out by the end of this month

i had a deposit on one since june 2010, they also said i'm first in line so we will see 

also i can share some more info: 2012 tt-rs will feature bosch's latest ECU with tuningprotection 10 (TP10), currently revo has no way of flashing these, for those of you who were thinking about chipping it asap :banghead:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I know APR has a flash for the TT-RS already. Close to 400hp on pump gas with the 340hp version. I wonder what they can get from the 360hp version? I guess it make take them a while to find out.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

ya they do but that was using old ecu's, just like revo. they got it to ~410hp

the ttrs coming here is a revised engine (CEPB) some minor internal changes, i am hoping it will chip more, but probably not. we will find out this fall i guess


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> ...also i can share some more info: 2012 tt-rs will feature bosch's latest ECU with tuningprotection 10 (TP10), currently revo has no way of flashing these, for those of you who were thinking about chipping it asap :banghead:


Here's some good news...O.CT Tuning.

But yes, we will have to be patient.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

NADA Guides has the U.S. options online... of course no prices.
http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2012/Audi/TT-RS/2dr-Cpe-MT-quattro-2-5T/Standard-Equipment

Horsepower: 360 @ 5500-6700 RPM
Torque: 343 @ 1650-5400 RPM

gotta love those numbers!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I keep watching videos of the TT RS... can't wait to be making my own sounds!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> NADA Guides has the U.S. options online... of course no prices.
> http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2012/Audi/TT-RS/2dr-Cpe-MT-quattro-2-5T/Standard-Equipment
> 
> Horsepower: 360 @ 5500-6700 RPM
> ...


That torque figure seems a bit low man. In Australia we have 450nm of torque


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I keep watching videos of the TT RS... can't wait to be making my own sounds!


Hahaha good on ya! I have been doing the same since before I put my order in!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

joshsmith said:


> That torque figure seems a bit low man. In Australia we have 450nm of torque


FYI-
343ft-lbs = 465nm


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

quattive said:


> FYI-
> 343ft-lbs = 465nm


Oh that's my bad!! Didn't realise it was in ft-lbs


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> the production start comes from audi canada they told me directly


Okay, isn't it a recurrent theme here how differently Audi Canada operates versus Audi USA? Your info is probably accurate for your market but not sure how much bearing that has on us south of the border. You also mentioned in a previous post that the car would be at least $70K, well maybe in Canadian dollars. I believe you know what you know, I'm not sure how relevant that is to the US.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Okay, isn't it a recurrent theme here how differently Audi Canada operates versus Audi USA? Your info is probably accurate for your market but not sure how much bearing that has on us south of the border. You also mentioned in a previous post that the car would be at least $70K, well maybe in Canadian dollars. I believe you know what you know, I'm not sure how relevant that is to the US.


He stated $70K with fees/taxes. It won't be that much even with options, excluding those things. My guess for what I ordered is gonna be $63,900 without fees/taxes. Granted, I think that is a bit too much (for a car under 400hp). I'm hoping the Audi Loyalty rebate is $2000.

I'm just not happy with color options and trim...trying to pin down what I want. I like the idea of the Titanium pack, but those bright silver mirrors clash. I'm not paying oodles for electric folding carbon ones.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I'm just not happy with color options and trim...trying to pin down what I want. I like the idea of the Titanium pack, but those bright silver mirrors clash. I'm not paying oodles for electric folding carbon ones.


Totally agree. The Audi of Germany & UK website configurators show body colored mirrors for a small price... how Audi of America thinks silver mirrors are attractive on any dark colored car is beyond me. I might be looking to see about painting them in the future. Crap to have to do that to a new car!

And I would have jumped at Daytona Gray... instead we get the lame (excuse my opinion) Suzuka Gray!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This South Africa TT RS review by Russell Bennett from last year makes my heart beat fast!!! 

http://drivemagazine.co.za/drive-test-audi-tt-rs-coupe/


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> And I would have jumped at Daytona Gray... instead we get the lame (excuse my opinion) Suzuka Gray!


Wow, and I agree with you! Daytona is a good color for a car like this. And sorry to the supporters, but I don't see the appeal of Suzuka either.

I think the Titanium pack should come with gray mirror housings.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> He stated $70K with fees/taxes. It won't be that much even with options, excluding those things. My guess for what I ordered is gonna be $63,900 without fees/taxes. Granted, I think that is a bit too much (for a car under 400hp). I'm hoping the Audi Loyalty rebate is $2000.
> 
> I'm just not happy with color options and trim...trying to pin down what I want. I like the idea of the Titanium pack, but those bright silver mirrors clash. I'm not paying oodles for electric folding carbon ones.


$70K will probably be the base price in canada, I am predicting $85K all in with my options, taxes, freight, etc. Freight/pdi is $2k in canada, $500 dealer admin fee nonsense and a couple hundred more in fees.

i have seen both US and Canada order guides and they are pretty much exactly the same. I never said what the US base price might be. But in both countries it is probably +$10K more than TTS. However someone on audizine said $66K base for USA, sounds high unless its cause of the crappy dollar...

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/429544-TT-RS-Pricing-in-U.S


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

George has said on more than one occasion that his AudiUSA internal sources say they hope to base the car at $58500. I'm guessing around $2500 for tech package, maybe $750 for the aluminum package, and $475 for metallic paint, so that would make my build $62225. Not sure if the oft mentioned base includes destination or not. If not, add another $875. If it turns out being $66K base in the US, they won't be selling many (and I do not believe it will be that much.)
Audi's not stupid. They need to make a business case for importing these, but they know fully well what the competition is and how much it costs.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

It should be priced below the M3. The problem is that the TTS seems to be priced higher than it should but then again it has Stronic standrad. If i'm audi i'd price it at around $56K MSRP and $60k loaded which is $10K above the TTS without Stronic


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I think the Titanium pack should come with gray mirror housings.


A much cheaper alternative to the $1000+ factory cf mirrors would be these $300. cf covers:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oncept-***&p=66559033&viewfull=1#post66559033


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> It should be priced below the M3. The problem is that the TTS seems to be priced higher than it should but then again it has Stronic standrad. If i'm audi i'd price it at around $56K MSRP and $60k loaded which is $10K above the TTS without Stronic


Yeah, a loaded TTS is like $53K...with DSG! Asking for much more than a $10K premium for the RS (with 6sp MT) would be insane.

Time will tell.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> A much cheaper alternative to the $1000+ factory cf mirrors would be these $300. cf covers:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oncept-***&p=66559033&viewfull=1#post66559033


Thank you. I've been thinking about something like that. Depends on the wheels I get. And I'm still wavering on color...the red looks nice.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

More kudos for our baby!!

*Audi Wins International Engine Of The Year Award 2011 For 2.5-Litre TFSI*










INGOLSTADT, GERMANY – May 19, 2011: A jury of 76 motoring journalists from around the world has voted the Audi 2.5-litre TFSI as the “International Engine of the Year 2011” in the 2-litre to 2.5-litre category. This engine therefore retains the award that it won last year. The 2.5-litre unit fitted to the Audi RS 3 Sportback and TT RS Coupé and Roadster features both turbocharging and FSI direct petrol injection technology, two of Audi’s core technologies. With a displacement of 2,480 cubic centimeters, this engine produces 250 kW between 5,400 and 6,500 rpm and peak torque of 450 Nm from 1,600 to 5,300 rpm.

International Engine of the Year jury members said of the 2.5-litre engine: "This is certainly the best turbocharged engine in recent years. Torque, power, and great sound – this engine has it all! It is a powerful, visceral reminder of the original quattro rally racing engine that put Audi on the map.”

Developed by quattro GmbH, the Audi TT RS Coupé can sprint from zero to 100 km/h in 4.3 seconds (Roadster: 4.4 seconds) and both the Coupè and Roadster have an optional top speed of 280 km/h.

This is the seventh category win in a row at the International Engine of the Year Awards for Audi TFSI technology. Between 2005 and 2009, the Audi 2.0-litre TFSI engine has won the award in the 1.8 to 2.0-liter category.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> More kudos for our baby!!
> 
> Audi Wins International Engine Of The Year Award 2011 For 2.5-Litre TFSI
> 
> ...


Woohoo!!! 

That's mad! 2 years in the running  

Do you have the link to the article man?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Do you have the link to the article man?


hi Josh. there were many... here's one:

http://www.dubib.com/news/7275_audi...ine-of-the-year-award-2011-for-2-5-liter-tfsi


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's the full list.... with runners up in each category.

http://www.iol.co.za/motoring/industry-news/engine-of-the-year-category-winners-1.1071053

*INTERNATIONAL ENGINE OF THE YEAR: 

*BEST NEW ENGINE OF 2011: 

1 - Fiat TwinAir (Fitted to Fiat 500 and 500C). 
2 - Nissan electric powertrain (Leaf). 
3 - Ford 1.6-litre EcoBoost turbopetrol. 

*BEST GREEN ENGINE: 

1 - Fiat TwinAir (500 & 500C). 
2 - Toyota 1.8-litre petrol hybrid (Prius). 
3 - Nissan electric engine (Leaf). 

*BEST PERFORMANCE ENGINE: 

1 - Ferrari 4.5 V8 (458 Italia.) 
2 - Porsche 3.8 (Porsche GT3, GT3 RS) 
3 - Mercedes-AMG 6.2 V8 (C 63, SL 63, E 63 & ML 63). 

*SUB 1-LITRE: 

1 - Fiat TwinAir (Fiat 500 & 500 C) 
2 - Toyota 998cc 3-cyl (Yaris & Aygo/Peugeot 107/Citroen C1). 
3 - Hyundai/Kia 998cc 3-cyl (Hyundai i10, new Kia Picanto). 

*1-LITRE TO 1.4-LITRE: 

1 - VW 1.4 TSI Twincharged petrol (VW Golf, Tiguan & others). 
2 - Fiat 1.4 MultiAir turbopetrol (Bravo, Alfa Mito & Giulietta). 
3 - VW 1.2 TSI turbopetrol (VW Touran & others). 

*1.4-LITRE TO 1.8-LITRE: 

1 - BMW 1.6 turbopetrol (BMW's version, fitted to Mini). 
2 - Alfa Romeo 1750 DI turbopetrol (Giulietta). 
3 - Toyota 1.8 petrol-hybrid (Prius). 

*1.8-LITRE TO 2-LITRE: 

1 - BMW 2.0 twin-turbodiesel (X1). 
2 - Audi 2.0 TFSI (Audi S3 & TTS, VW Golf R). 
3 - Audi 2.0 TFSI (Audi A4, VW Golf GTI & others). 

*2-LITRE - 2.5 LITRE: 

*1 - Audi 2.5 turbopetrol (TT RS & RS3). *
2 - Mercedes 2.0 CDI turbodiesel (C-Class & E-Class). 
3 - Subaru 2.5 turbopetrol (Impreza, Legacy & Forester). 

*2.5-LITRE TO 3-LITRE: 

1 - BMW 3.0 DI twin-turbopetrol (135i, 335i & others). 
2. BMW 3.0 twin-turbodiesel (X5 40d & others). 
3. Porsche 2.9 DI (Boxster & Cayman). 

*3-LITRE TO 4-LITRE: 

1 - BMW 4.0 V8 (M3). 
2 - Porsche 3.8 six (GT3 & GT3 RS). 
3 - McLaren 3.8 V8 (MP4-12C). 

*ABOVE 4-LITRE: 

1 - Ferrari 4.5 V8 (458 Italia). 
2 - Mercedes-AMG 6.2 V8 (C 63, SL 63, E 63 & ML 63). 
3 - BMW 4.4 DI turbo (550i, X5 & others).


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

That's awesome! 

Thanks for that man  

Got my official letter from the Dealer Principal and Managing Director of Audi congratulating and thanking me for my TTRS order. 

Finally starting to feel like it actually will arrive!!!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Hard to believe the M3 wet sump engine is better than the GT1 block dry sump Porsche engine. I've drivn both and there is no comparason in performance nor power delievery.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> This South Africa TT RS review by Russell Bennett from last year makes my heart beat fast!!!
> 
> http://drivemagazine.co.za/drive-test-audi-tt-rs-coupe/


That is a great review!!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I put a deposit down on a TT RS today! (Refundable if total with options exceeds $68K or goes past 12/31/11). Hopefully we can get pricing quickly and my dealer will then place the order at that time.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I put a deposit down on a TT RS today! (Refundable if total with options exceeds $68K or goes past 12/31/11). Hopefully we can get pricing quickly and my dealer will then place the order at that time.


Fortunately my dealer isn't such a prick. I can cancel with a full refund no matter what the price is. That being said, if the car you spec'd (which is the same that I did) is anywhere near $68K, I will be cancelling the order. I really want this car, but it isn't worth $15K more than a DSG TTS.


----------



## S5 Driver (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I put a deposit down on a TT RS today! (Refundable if total with options exceeds $68K or goes past 12/31/11). Hopefully we can get pricing quickly and my dealer will then place the order at that time.


Did you go to Monroe? My dealer placed the order already (4/27), and it is 100% refundable if I don't like the price. Why is he waiting on pricing before ordering?


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

$62K is the most I would pay for the TT RS and hopefully with that price it will be fully loaded with all the options. 

I wonder if they will bring the DSG and Recaros on the following year of release.:thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I put a deposit down on a TT RS today! (Refundable if total with options exceeds $68K or goes past 12/31/11). Hopefully we can get pricing quickly and my dealer will then place the order at that time.


Awesome! Congratulations man!

What colour/options did you order?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

milo said:


> I wonder if they will bring the DSG and Recaros on the following year of release.:thumbup:


Don't know about DSG... but I heard we don't get the Recaro's because of the airbag placement...

And of course everyone has an opinion on the auto vs. manual debate... but mine matches this guys recent post: "_Love that Audi ran with a 6MT transmission for the US business sector. DSG can put up some wonderful numbers, but a RS auto is concerning the driving encounter and you unequivocally cannot beat a 6MT to give the best equipped driving union to an auto. We’re not dashing these autos on the ace circuit, so slight time contrasts from DSG to 6MT are not paramount."_


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

S5 Driver said:


> Did you go to Monroe? My dealer placed the order already (4/27), and it is 100% refundable if I don't like the price. Why is he waiting on pricing before ordering?


No, I passed on Audi of Charlotte... was given the run-around for a week, two of the salesman didn't know what they were doing, they didn't even know if they had a waiting list. Went with another area dealer who answered all my questions in an hour and told me I was #1 in their queue.

I'm waiting on ordering for a few weeks to see the individual option pricing... for instance if the stand-alone sports exhaust or heated seats come in too high, I won't order those. If the Audi of Canada reports are correct, maybe we'll have N.A. pricing in a few weeks.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Awesome! Congratulations man!
> 
> What colour/options did you order?


Hi Josh, see my selections in my signature. As of last night I was still going to go the black color with the North American option package of black grille surround, titanium inset wheels, and sports exhaust. I was mostly going with that because I much prefer the look of those wheels to the regular silver ones... and even though on the Germany website they are priced the same, we won't have the option to get the titanium wheels outside that package. I changed my mind this morning, however... with the intent of saving the cost to paint or get covers for the silver mirrors (which I didn't think looked good on the black car) and will instead spend money to powder coat or paint the wheels on my own after buying the car. The wheels thus modified will look good enough for me for a few years before I feel a need to change them.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Hi Josh, see my selections in my signature. As of last night I was still going to go the black color with the North American option package of black grille surround, titanium inset wheels, and sports exhaust. I was mostly going with that because I much prefer the look of those wheels to the regular silver ones... and even though on the Germany website they are priced the same, we won't have the option to get the titanium wheels outside that package. I changed my mind this morning, however... with the intent of saving the cost to paint or get covers for the silver mirrors (which I didn't think looked good on the black car) and will instead spend money to powder coat or paint the wheels on my own after buying the car. The wheels thus modified will look good enough for me for a few years before I feel a need to change them.


Oh that's mad! Sounds like a really good looking car. I thought of getting the wheels in silver and powder-coating them but I found out about the 2 tone ones as an option and that was good enough for me for the minute


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Sounds like a really good looking car. I thought of getting the wheels in silver and powder-coating them but I found out about the 2 tone ones as an option and that was good enough for me for the minute


Your black will be great looking too! I was originally going for your "Darth Vader" look ... even perhaps to someday add the flat matte vinyl, lower it and emulate this Avus modified pic:










But that vision turned out a little too extreme for my wife (who is helping to foot the bill), so we decided on the sepang with the aluminum trim...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

For those of you in N.A. that might be interested but didn't see it, this is the interview with Audi Product Manager Mark Fruechtnicht at the 2011 Chicago Auto Show in Feb. Nothing much we don't know now...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Your black will be great looking too! I was originally going for your "Darth Vader" look ... even perhaps to someday add the flat matte vinyl, lower it and emulate this Avus modified pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha the "Darth Vader" look is exactly what I was going for :laugh: - too funny! I love how that Avus matte black TTRS looks. 

Even so, the Sepang Blue looks sweet with the Aluminium Pack!! I was really torn between the Aluminium or Blackout Pack. Darth Vader prevailed  

Oh no! :facepalm: I hope she won't be driving it too much!! Your poor clutch and wheels!! haha


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I like this TT RS video... oh that engine sound!!! guttural & intoxicating!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I like this TT RS video... oh that engine sound!!! guttural & intoxicating!


Yeah man I've seen this one. It's sooo good! I love it! 

There are sooo many video's on youtube of the TTRS - I reckon I've watched every single one


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

No pricing yet... but another great article (from a husband & wife perspective) that made me laugh!

http://www.autobackstage.com/view/103063/Audi_TT_RS_noveau_niche_but_uber_cool


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> No pricing yet... but another great article (from a husband & wife perspective) that made me laugh!
> 
> http://www.autobackstage.com/view/103063/Audi_TT_RS_noveau_niche_but_uber_cool


Hahaha that's awesome!!! Man I just want mine to come already !!!


----------



## phope (May 21, 2004)

Just checking in from the UK...a little jealous you guys are getting the slightly more powerful engine 

We've had our roadster since January - decided against the manual box, and went for the 7 speed S-Tronic which was just launched. Not had much opportunity to do some launch control runs, but the best so far with a fully laden car on a damp road was 4.6s for 0-60, so it can only get better, and will try a full on 1/4 mile also.

Engine note with roof down is fantastic


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

phope said:


> Engine note with roof down is fantastic


Your car is looking great! I'm more than a little jealous that we aren't getting roadsters (a classic "proper" sports car)!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Axel1 said:


> For those of you in N.A. that might be interested but didn't see it, this is the interview with Audi Product Manager Mark Fruechtnicht at the 2011 Chicago Auto Show in Feb. Nothing much we don't know now...


We actually spent last weekend with Mark. He came up to the Carlisle show with us, and was kind enough to bring along a German market A1 that Audi has here for testing purposes. What a neat little car. Mark is definitely a "car guy," and you guys can rest assured that the TT line in the USA is in good hands. In fact, he spent a little time proudly showing us some pictures of his new daily driver - a brand new TTS.



-Tim


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We actually spent last weekend with Mark...In fact, he spent a little time proudly showing us some pictures of his new daily driver - a brand new TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


How about he shows us some TT RS prices? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

At this point, actually, the pricing decision is out of his hands. He's had input on it, but it's now being finalized at higher levels. Mark was extremely interested to hear what all of you guys had to say about the car, and I passed on to him some of the general thoughts that I've picked up from reading in here a lot over the past few months.

-Tim


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> At this point, actually, the pricing decision is out of his hands. He's had input on it, but it's now being finalized at higher levels. Mark was extremely interested to hear what all of you guys had to say about the car, and I passed on to him some of the general thoughts that I've picked up from reading in here a lot over the past few months.
> 
> -Tim


Thanks. 

I've place an order, but will cancel it if the price is too high. Likewise, I've ordered options that I may want to change once I know the prices. I imagine production is going to start soon...can't really change after that point. Oh, and I've got a car to sell, should I go ahead with my order. Just getting a little frustrated.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Spoke to the sales manager today. When I said I might be changing some options once the prices are announced, he had a look of fear on his face. He said they already have a commision number for the car, and have confirmation of it's allocation to them. Apparently that means production is close, and it may be too late to make changes. Grrr...


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

I understand your frustration. I wavered on options, too. I asked my dealer to call me immediately before they confirmed the allocation with me to review my order and we ended up changing things before they fully committed the order. It's a good thing I did, because I changed my mind on a couple of things. My hesitation wasn't around price, necessarily (although I think some of the options are going to be extremely expensive). Mine was more around how the car would appear. I think I'll be pretty happy with where I landed, though. I nearly did a custom color, but didn't want to risk a huge delay.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm torn on both price and appearance. I ordered Aluminum pack (and sport exhaust/tech package/heated seats), but really want the titanium wheels. Not possible in the US. Now, I'm even questioning if I want the look of the Aluminum pack even if the price is ok. So, I'm considering changing to titanium sport exhaust pack, and skip the aluminum pack. That should save $$$ also.


----------



## Diablo925 (May 27, 2011)

I'm in the same boat regarding frustration level and lack of "transparency" from Audi.

I'm first in line at a local Audi dealer and have been informed that they had already configured a Phantom Black Pearl with black leather, tech packaged, and aluminum exterior packaged, sport exhaust and heated front seats TTRS given their very first allocation. It was configured by the sales manager for their "inventory". For some reason, there wasn't any invitation by the dealer for any of my input regarding the configuration. I've also been told that there is a "chance" that this configuration can be changed to fit my specifications. 

I was told that it was slated for a July build, which would put its ETA right around late October.
I was also told that the 2012 pricing will not be availible until July or August.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I'm torn on both price and appearance. I ordered Aluminum pack (and sport exhaust/tech package/heated seats), but really want the titanium wheels. Not possible in the US. Now, I'm even questioning if I want the look of the Aluminum pack even if the price is ok. So, I'm considering changing to titanium sport exhaust pack, and skip the aluminum pack. That should save $$$ also.


I weighed the exact same things... finally coming to the conclusion I would like the titanium wheels much more than the aluminum package details. After doing research on powder coating or painting the silver wheels, it looked problematical. So I'm now firmly preferring the titanium sport exhaust pckg.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

phope said:


> Just checking in from the UK...a little jealous you guys are getting the slightly more powerful engine
> 
> We've had our roadster since January - decided against the manual box, and went for the 7 speed S-Tronic which was just launched. Not had much opportunity to do some launch control runs, but the best so far with a fully laden car on a damp road was 4.6s for 0-60, so it can only get better, and will try a full on 1/4 mile also.
> 
> Engine note with roof down is fantastic


Car looks great! I've always loved blue on cream!!  

Very jealous we don't get the roadster here man!


----------



## phope (May 21, 2004)

My observation on the aluminium pack? Looks cheap and tacky in real life...I've seen it on several cars now, both TTRS and RS5

Save your money.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Diablo925 said:


> I'm in the same boat regarding frustration level and lack of "transparency" from Audi.


For what it's worth, and I know this will probably come across as me being defensive of Audi, there isn't really a transparency issue, because there really isn't anything to be transparent about - the pricing hasn't been settled yet, and the build dates haven't been settled yet either. Once they are, you'll hear about it very quickly, I promise.

I spent a little time talking with Mark about both of these issues last weekend. I don't have any solid news to give you guys, but build dates are not allocated yet, and pricing isn't finalized either. Mark is waiting on hearing about both of those from his superiors, and I am sure that when he does he will be quick to share them.

As I mentioned earlier, Mark is a nice guy, and he was very interested to hear what you guys thought about issues like where the car ought to be priced, etc. I passed on the general consensus that I've gathered from you all, and he was very pleased to hear what you guys had to say.

-Tim


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

phope said:


> My observation on the aluminium pack? Looks cheap and tacky in real life...I've seen it on several cars now, both TTRS and RS5
> 
> Save your money.


Which is what I've been thinking.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Which is what I've been thinking.


Yeah that's why I went with the GmbH Blackout Pack


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ...I passed on the general consensus that I've gathered from you all, and he was very pleased to hear what you guys had to say.
> 
> -Tim


I'm not sure what you passed along, or if he was actually pleased that you made him aware of some negative feelings, so that he can address them. We (loyal Audi customers) are in a bit of a conumdrum here. We have to place orders early in the process due to the limited supply of these vehicles, and everyone's desire to get it before winter. Doing so without all the details/prices is a leap of faith. The thought that I may not be able to modify my order once the prices come out is not right. Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions. Maybe not.

I have no problem with you defending Audi, but when I keep plopping down $60K+ on vehicles, I feel I have the right to be critical. And after my last (Q7 #2) buying experience, this one isn't starting off on the right foot.

Thanks for the input Tim. If you talk with Mark again, give him my email address.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah that's why I went with the GmbH Blackout Pack


Must be nice. Our options are limited...but the standard equipment list is pretty solid.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Must be nice. Our options are limited...but the standard equipment list is pretty solid.


Oh no good! Yeah the GmbH Blackout is basically the silver line around the front grill is blacked out and any silver bits that surround windows or rear diffusers etc are blacked. Makes it look VERY stealth and sexy  - combined with the Titanium-Look 19" Alloys and silver mirrors... mmmmm


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> For what it's worth, and I know this will probably come across as me being defensive of Audi, there isn't really a transparency issue, because there really isn't anything to be transparent about - the pricing hasn't been settled yet, and the build dates haven't been settled yet either. Once they are, you'll hear about it very quickly, I promise.
> 
> I spent a little time talking with Mark about both of these issues last weekend. I don't have any solid news to give you guys, but build dates are not allocated yet, and pricing isn't finalized either. Mark is waiting on hearing about both of those from his superiors, and I am sure that when he does he will be quick to share them.
> 
> ...


How about getting Audi to let us order the Titanium wheels with the aluminum trim as a no cost option? Also how many model years will they sell the TTRS? I want to get one but I don't want to order right away. Although I may consider it if they will be that rare.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

fjork_duf said:


> How about getting Audi to let us order the Titanium wheels with the aluminum trim as a no cost option?


Seems sensible, right? Afterall most Euro pics show that combo.

Instead, we get to order hideous high gloss black wheels with a red stripe. Nice choice AoA.

Also, anyone know what the "Titanium grille" looks like? It's listed in the "Sport exhaust titanium package". It's great ordering things when you don't know what they are.

Wow that was a ton of sarcasm


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Kind of like a blind date...*



DrDomm said:


> It's great ordering things when you don't know what they are.
> 
> Wow that was a ton of sarcasm


I ordered Ibis white w/Titanium sport exhaust pack. Not sure now what she'll look like. What will her window trim be?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Seems sensible, right? Afterall most Euro pics show that combo.
> 
> Instead, we get to order hideous high gloss black wheels with a red stripe. Nice choice AoA.
> 
> ...


LOL 

Do you get the gloss black rims with red stripe as an option for the TTRS?!?! That would look HORRIBLE!!! It only SLIGHTLY suits the red RS3... And only really as a one off kinda thing - would look way too ricer for day-to-day living!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you get the gloss black rims with red stripe as an option for the TTRS?!?! That would look HORRIBLE!!! It only SLIGHTLY suits the red RS3... And only really as a one off kinda thing - would look way too ricer for day-to-day living!!


Exactly.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*In production!*



Diablo925 said:


> I'm in the same boat regarding frustration level and lack of "transparency" from Audi.
> 
> I'm first in line at a local Audi dealer and have been informed that they had already configured a Phantom Black Pearl with black leather, tech packaged, and aluminum exterior packaged, sport exhaust and heated front seats TTRS given their very first allocation. It was configured by the sales manager for their "inventory". For some reason, there wasn't any invitation by the dealer for any of my input regarding the configuration. I've also been told that there is a "chance" that this configuration can be changed to fit my specifications.
> 
> ...


My dealer has disclosed my TTRS went into production May 16th. In port early July. Arrive dealer Mid July. Prices might not be disclosed until shortly before delivery to dealer. I'm in No. California.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mkauzer said:


> My dealer has disclosed my TTRS went into production May 16th. In port early July. Arrive dealer Mid July. Prices might not be disclosed until shortly before delivery to dealer. I'm in No. California.


I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but no US TT-RSes have been built yet. The build dates have not even been allocated at this point.

-Tim


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but no US TT-RSes have been built yet. The build dates have not even been allocated at this point.
> 
> -Tim


Are they behind schedule. I was told that production was suppose to began on May 30th?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you get the gloss black rims with red stripe as an option for the TTRS?!?! That would look HORRIBLE!!! It only SLIGHTLY suits the red RS3... And only really as a one off kinda thing - would look way too ricer for day-to-day living!!


Those wheels are only available on the Misano Red and Phantom Black color TT RS's here...


----------



## sid7 (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but no US TT-RSes have been built yet. The build dates have not even been allocated at this point.
> 
> -Tim


Order Status
Factory Order Bank (10) *
Status Date
05/06/2011
Requested Production Week
25/2011 06/20/2011
Assigned Production Week
29/2011 07/18/2011

I recieved this awhile back from my sales rep, doesnt that mean its been allocated?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> Are they behind schedule. I was told that production was suppose to began on May 30th?





Axel1 said:


> Those wheels are only available on the Misano Red and Phantom Black color TT RS's here...


@ Axel1 - Man that would look SOOOO bad on the TTRS ! Having said that - really interested to see just how bad they do look on the TTRS. Also really interested to see how the US-spec RS' look compared to the ones that come to OZ. After looking around on the German and UK websites and going through the little configurator thing I found that about 90% of their options are standard on the ones that come here. And there's a whole bunch of options that I've never even heard of for out the OZ-spec. I wonder if it is the same situation for you guys??

@ m3cosmos - Mine begins production tomorrow!! Coincidently it's my birthday tomorrow too!! It's meant to be :heart: hahah 

More excited that it's the car's birthday rather than my own! :facepalm:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy BirTThday to both you and the new baby RS!!

It's mine too, May 29th a great day in history.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

@joshsmith... your start of production news sounds great! You'll probably be getting yours before us... so you'll have to tell us how you like it!

Here's a pic of how mine will look


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Fissues said:


> Happy BirTThday to both you and the new baby RS!!
> 
> It's mine too, May 29th a great day in history.





Axel1 said:


> @joshsmith... your start of production news sounds great! You'll probably be getting yours before us... so you'll have to tell us how you like it!
> 
> Here's a pic of how mine will look


@ Fissues - Thanks mate !! LOL - Happy birthday to you too! 

@ Axel1 - Mate that Sepang Blue is HOT! I almost regret not getting a louder colour but I think the stealth look will work nicely for me.  

Yeah sooo keen it's actually driving me insane! Every other word that comes out of my mouth is "I WANT MY TTRS ALREADY !!!"!! :laugh: My girlfriend has had enough of me talking about it LOL

My car docks here sometime late August/September! So deilvery will be once window tint and paint/leather protection is all done and will be sometime mid-September/1st week of October at latest. I've lucky enough to spend some serious time with the TTRS as I just go into Audi whenever I want to have a fix. I have banned myself from doing this now until it arrives otherwise I won't be a excited haha. 

Really looking forward to the little things as well at the moment to be honest, like how the mirrors are in-line with your eyes so very F1 style feeling, Recaro's, LED interior lights/DRL's, Bose system etc.  .....At least for the first 1000km until I can put my foot down anway :laugh:

I've already notified my boss that from day of delivery I will be taking 2 or 3 days off so I can just drive and enjoy it :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

@joshsmith... your enthusiasm is very evident 

Couple of black pics for ya...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The front in black DOES look a lot like a Darth Vader mask!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another blue with titanium pckg...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> @joshsmith... your enthusiasm is very evident
> 
> Couple of black pics for ya...
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo925 (May 27, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> My dealer has disclosed my TTRS went into production May 16th. In port early July. Arrive dealer Mid July. Prices might not be disclosed until shortly before delivery to dealer. I'm in No. California.


Where is you dealer located?
I'm in NorCal as well, hence the "925" area code.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Diablo925 said:


> Where is you dealer located?
> I'm in NorCal as well, hence the "925" area code.


My salesperson is A.C. at Livermore Audi. I've no reason to suspect he's not being honest. If Tim is correct, Livermore Audi's got some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

My prediction:

The slimy dealerships will order the full 500-1000 car allocation for themselves to mark up in price before 90% of the people that want the car can actually order them. 

I will personally poop on the desk of an AoA executive if this happens to me.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The Darth Vader car that AoA brought to the US is awesome looking, but note that it has the carbon fiber mirrors. How much is that option? No one knows. Also, it has the "black'd out" grill frame. Is that the same as the titanium grill in the "sport exhaust titanium pack"? No one knows. Of course, it has the 20" wheels that aren't available here. The car that they gave to Car & Driver had aluminum pack with titanium wheels and S-tronic...neither of which can be purchased in the US.

There's so many unknowns still at this point. It's hard to know if you will get a car with clashing exterior trim pieces (dark wheels/silver mirrors/chrome grill trim) or not. That's why I ordered the aluminum pack...figured it would at least match the standard US wheels. Just not sure it's what I want. 

Oh well.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> The Darth Vader car that AoA brought to the US is awesome looking, but note that it has the carbon fiber mirrors. How much is that option? No one knows. Also, it has the "black'd out" grill frame. Is that the same as the titanium grill in the "sport exhaust titanium pack"? No one knows. Of course, it has the 20" wheels that aren't available here. The car that they gave to Car & Driver had aluminum pack with titanium wheels and S-tronic...neither of which can be purchased in the US.
> 
> There's so many unknowns still at this point. It's hard to know if you will get a car with clashing exterior trim pieces (dark wheels/silver mirrors/chrome grill trim) or not. That's why I ordered the aluminum pack...figured it would at least match the standard US wheels. Just not sure it's what I want.
> 
> Oh well.


I posted earlier in this thread a vwvortex link to $300. carbon fiber look covers for the mirrors... the electrically folding carbon fiber ones offered by Audi will probably be $1100-$1200+ based on the 1100 EUR price on the Audi Germany website (the cf mirrors are not offered on the UK website... just the electrically folding option).

It will be VERY interesting to get clarification on the "Titanium Grille" included in our "Sport Exhaust Titanium Package"... The 308 GBP cost on the Audi UK website (360 EUR on Audi Germany) for their "Black Stying Pack" includes "radiator grille, license plate holder and radiator grille frame in high-gloss black"... do we get a titanium grille and frame surround, or just a titanium surround (in place of the silver) with the standard grille?

Perhaps Tim might get a chance to ask Mark or AoA the details of the "Sport Exhaust Titanium Package"... as soon as possible?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I posted earlier in this thread a vwvortex link to $300. carbon fiber look covers for the mirrors... the electrically folding carbon fiber ones offered by Audi will probably be $1100-$1200+ based on the 1100 EUR price on the Audi Germany website (the cf mirrors are not offered on the UK website... just the electrically folding option).
> 
> It will be VERY interesting to get clarification on the "Titanium Grille" included in our "Sport Exhaust Titanium Package"... The 308 GBP cost on the Audi UK website (360 EUR on Audi Germany) for their "Black Stying Pack" includes "radiator grille, license plate holder and radiator grille frame in high-gloss black"... do we get a titanium grille and frame surround, or just a titanium surround (in place of the silver) with the standard grille?
> 
> Perhaps Tim might get a chance to ask Mark or AoA the details of the "Sport Exhaust Titanium Package"... as soon as possible?


I remember your suggestion for the aftermarket carbon fiber mirror covers. They should come standard from Audi when you get the "sport exhaust titanium pack".

All this info should be available at the dealership at the time that they start taking orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Axel1 said:


> Perhaps Tim might get a chance to ask Mark or AoA the details of the "Sport Exhaust Titanium Package"... as soon as possible?



If I talk to Mark again, I'll ask him. I do have a couple of questions in to him at the moment.

Also, FWIW, on every other model that Audi offers a Titanium Pack for in the US, it includes the blacked out grille, so I would imagine that would be the case here also.

-Tim


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

TTRS IS IN PRODUCTION TODAY - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BABY RS !!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I ordered a die-cast model today  Will have to hold me until the real thing arrives! These are links to ebay, but they are also available on Amazon.com 
RED or SILVER


Here is the above model cleaned-up some more... 
http://www.diecastxchange.com/forum1/topic/58850-latest-addition-bburago-audi-tt-rs/

and some discussion on the model clean-up... I've never been into modeling, but found this pretty interesting! (he should have painted the calipers black...lol)
http://www.diecastxchange.com/forum1/topic/58723-my-latest-project-mkii-audi-tt-rs/


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> TTRS IS IN PRODUCTION TODAY - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BABY RS !!!!


:thumbup: and happy bday to you Josh! Don't party too much!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> :thumbup: and happy bday to you Josh! Don't party too much!!!


Hhahaha ! Thanks mate! Love the pic


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I ordered a die-cast model today  Will have to hold me until the real thing arrives! These are links to ebay, but they are also available on Amazon.com
> RED or SILVER
> 
> 
> ...


Thats mad!

You can actually buy it from Audi as well. Goto their website and go through their merchandise models etc. Looks identical.

I'm also thinking of buying one to drive around on my desk at work LOL :laugh:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I was able to modify my order today. Dropped Aluminum pack, and added Sport exhaust titanium pack.

Build date was something like 7/11, but estimated delivery is 8/15. Apparently, some requests for allocation were denied. So I'm guessing ordering is closed, at least temporarily.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I was able to modify my order today. Dropped Aluminum pack, and added Sport exhaust titanium pack.
> 
> Build date was something like 7/11, but estimated delivery is 8/15. Apparently, some requests for allocation were denied. So I'm guessing ordering is closed, at least temporarily.


Good choice mate!

How is your estimated delivery date barely 1 month after your build date? Does the US get them much quicker that OZ ?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I got to look at the orders for the western US yesterday. Looks like there are three 'in production'. My order is accepted, with an allocation for the dealer. Supposed to be put on a ship the end of July with delivery mid August or early September.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> How is your estimated delivery date barely 1 month after your build date? Does the US get them much quicker that OZ ?


Don't know.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Don't know.


Hmm.. Mines taking 3-4 months give or take.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to be the one to have to tell you this, but no US TT-RSes have been built yet. The build dates have not even been allocated at this point.
> 
> -Tim


Who to believe?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I got to look at the orders for the western US yesterday. Looks like there are three 'in production'.


What does that mean "three in production"?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> I was able to modify my order today. Dropped Aluminum pack, and added Sport exhaust titanium pack.
> 
> Build date was something like 7/11, but estimated delivery is 8/15. Apparently, some requests for allocation were denied. So I'm guessing ordering is closed, at least temporarily.


God-****ing-damnit! They better have realized their ****ing blunder and shut down the orders until pricing is released.

I'm tired of this ****ing secrecy. There's got to be at least one goddamned person that knows what the **** is going on. Seriously.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Rather than just bitch the whole time, I might as well contribute. Here are some photos I took of Misano Red and Suzuka Gray TT RS'. Since no one else seems to have ever been able to capture the metallic in Suzuka very well, I decided to drive out to a dealer that had one. Unfortunately, the Suzuka was indoors and there was no direct sunlight. Fortunately, there was an S3 in Suzuka in the Used Cars lot sitting directly in the sun. Here are the results:


















































































Suzuka is a very interesting color.

EDIT: Oh that's irritating. I uploaded all of these as 1920x1080. I guess Photobucket resizes. Sorry. It's easier to see the metallic in the Suzuka at higher resolutions. Let me know if there's a different image hosting site that doesn't resize.

EDIT: I coughed up a few bucks for a Pro account. Here's the link for the high-res images:

http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p103/exile3125/TT RS/

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Jeremy - great photos. The Suzuka Gray listed for the US spec cars is a pearl effect, not metallic. I wonder what the difference will be? In any event, looks like an awesome car! 

The only question is - will it be amazing enough to replace my C2S???? Right now, I'm thinking maybe. Only time will tell.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> Jeremy - great photos. The Suzuka Gray listed for the US spec cars is a pearl effect, not metallic. I wonder what the difference will be? In any event, looks like an awesome car!
> 
> The only question is - will it be amazing enough to replace my C2S???? Right now, I'm thinking maybe. Only time will tell.


 Sorry, by "metallic" I mean "pearl". IMO, it's the same principal. They're calling almost all of the colors "pearl" for the US TT RS. So far, everyone's research is showing that the paint codes are the same so there should be no difference from what you see here. I think it's just sales nomenclature, honestly. 

I test-drove a used Sepang Blue TT RS last week and I was completely blown away. It's an incredible amount of car for a relatively low price. Honestly, it rivals or bests the C2S in terms of acceleration but the C2S handles a bit better at the limits. If I already had a C2S, I probably wouldn't switch. My next car purchase was going to be a 2009 C2S, but then they announced the US TT RS. I prefer the TT looks, AWD and rear hatch. Who says a fast car can't be practical?  

If all of these TT's sell out before I can get my order in, I'll revert back to buying a Porsche. But I hope that doesn't happen. After driving the TT RS, I am completely obsessed. I must own this car. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I test-drove a used Sepang Blue TT RS last week and I was completely blown away. It's an incredible amount of car for a relatively low price. Honestly, it rivals or bests the C2S in terms of acceleration but the C2S handles a bit better at the limits. If I already had a C2S, I probably wouldn't switch. My next car purchase was going to be a 2009 C2S, but then they announced the US TT RS. I prefer the TT looks, AWD and rear hatch. Who says a fast car can't be practical?
> 
> If all of these TT's sell out before I can get my order in, I'll revert back to buying a Porsche. But I hope that doesn't happen. After driving the TT RS, I am completely obsessed. I must own this car.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Thanks for your insight. I'm sure I'll know after I get a chance to drive the TT-RS. Fortunately, it's a no-obligation deposit. 

There are pluses and minuses for each car. The C2S is a Porsche - which is a plus and a minus! Everything costs more - tires, insurance, registration, service. The Audi is easier to get in and out of and has more comfortable seats. The PDK is a brilliant transmission and PASM works well. If Audi offered the DSG here, it would be a simple choice. The TT-RS will be more uncommon, yet will still not stand out in a crowd. Storage space is fairly similar. I'll just have to wait and see. If I had a larger garage, I'd have both. I wonder if a lift would fit. . .


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Well Tim, find out what's going on please. I got a somewhat mysterious phone call from the dealership today. My salesman is so busy he has an assistant and it was her that called. She says they currently have two allocations for "late July," one for me and one for another client. She didn't seem absolutely sure but thought that was the ship/delivery date, so although she didn't have a production date listed it would conceivably be this month or next. It seems to be from past experience that Audi's timeline is a bit longer than some other European makes, for instance I received my last custom MINI order just five weeks after placing it, but there's no way it takes longer than a few days for a car to work its way through assembly, paint shop, etc. Once ready and loaded on a boat, it takes no more than a week to 10 days from Europe to the US ports. 
Still no pricing and she could not offer up when that would be received, most notably if it would come out before the final day that the order could be altered. I'm stoked, but at the same time, nothing is final until pricing is public.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I placed an order for 2011 Q7 S-Line on 11/8. Got to dealer 4/9. That was a model that was already in production and available for sale when ordered.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Well Tim, find out what's going on please. I got a somewhat mysterious phone call from the dealership today. My salesman is so busy he has an assistant and it was her that called. She says they currently have two allocations for "late July," one for me and one for another client. She didn't seem absolutely sure but thought that was the ship/delivery date, so although she didn't have a production date listed it would conceivably be this month or next. It seems to be from past experience that Audi's timeline is a bit longer than some other European makes, for instance I received my last custom MINI order just five weeks after placing it, but there's no way it takes longer than a few days for a car to work its way through assembly, paint shop, etc. Once ready and loaded on a boat, it takes no more than a week to 10 days from Europe to the US ports.
> Still no pricing and she could not offer up when that would be received, most notably if it would come out before the final day that the order could be altered. I'm stoked, but at the same time, nothing is final until pricing is public.


 Well, to get to the Western US, it takes almost two weeks. The ship has to go through the Panama Canal to get to San Diego. Then, the car can spend anywhere from a couple days to several weeks in port, depending on multiple variables. There is even speculation that Audi may hold these in port for an Aug or Sep 'introduction'. At this point nobody knows for sure. 

My order was also strange - it listed 7/23 as the date to be loaded on a ship, but no production date yet. When I looked Sunday, there were three vehicles in production for the Western US allocations. 

Final pricing may not be available until the ship hits port, so no sense worrying about that. At least it's not custom paint! I did that once and it took six months!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Honestly, they're probably spending more money on labor to determine the pricing than they will earn in profit on the car. I'd love to have a civilized conversation over tea and crumpets with the guy in charge. 

I'm pretty sure I must've died in a plane crash and this is my own personal purgatory. My personal hell would be a world with nothing but American and Japanese cars... And broccoli. I really ****ing hate broccoli. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Concerning build times, Audi/VW take about 3 decades to build a car for you. Because Germans are so picky, they want to order their vehicles with every option ala carte. The typical wait for an ordered Audi/VW here is 6 months. My friend ordered his Scirocco R and waited an eternity for it. 

Concerning shipping times, I've shipped two vehicles from the US east coast to Germany and both trips took around 15 days. Add a couple more weeks to that for a west coast shipment plus a week or two for port inspection, etc. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Well, here in the US we are lucky, and a bit spoiled. If you spec a TT-RS on either the German or UK site, it comes out at least $20k more than what is projected here! I think Australia is even worse. Sometimes it's easy to forget how good we have it here. 

And I know about the German ala carte ordering - Porsche is probably the worst! Although they do include floor mats now.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

cause germany already includes the 19% sales tax in the price you see, as well as pdi/freight etc 

but yes still a bit cheaper in the USA


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Honestly, they're probably spending more money on labor to determine the pricing than they will earn in profit on the car.
> - Jeremy -


 My salesperson says the delay for pricing is strategic based on competitors, current model year stock, and economic factors. 

It's only June, so knowing the cost of next year's cars seems a bit premature. Unfortunately, this car is limited. And if you want one, you need to order early. So people were forced to order without knowing prices. That's not really right. Audi should have waited til pricing was announced before they took orders. That's my opinion.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's a good pic for those ordering sepang with the titanium pckg...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Honestly, they're probably spending more money on labor to determine the pricing than they will earn in profit on the car. I'd love to have a civilized conversation over tea and crumpets with the guy in charge.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I must've died in a plane crash and this is my own personal purgatory. My personal hell would be a world with nothing but American and Japanese cars... And broccoli. I really ****ing hate broccoli.
> 
> - Jeremy -





- Jeremy - said:


> I test-drove a used Sepang Blue TT RS last week and I was completely blown away. It's an incredible amount of car for a relatively low price. Honestly, it rivals or bests the C2S in terms of acceleration but the C2S handles a bit better at the limits. If I already had a C2S, I probably wouldn't switch. My next car purchase was going to be a 2009 C2S, but then they announced the US TT RS. I prefer the TT looks, AWD and rear hatch. Who says a fast car can't be practical?
> 
> If all of these TT's sell out before I can get my order in, I'll revert back to buying a Porsche. But I hope that doesn't happen. After driving the TT RS, I am completely obsessed. I must own this car.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 LOL ! I hate broccoli too!! :laugh: 

Yeah man the exact same thing happened to me!! I went into my Audi dealership, I didn't even drive it the first time, but rather got test driven in it and that was enough. I was obsessed !! 

After driving it when I went back I became completley crazy about it! 

The only thing I now face is trying to knock out the front wall to my house, put a garage door in and park the TTRS inside my lounge room on the carpet! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Diablo925 (May 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Audi should have waited til pricing was announced before they took orders. That's my opinion.


 Bingo! 
But of course "common" sense would never ever enter into Audi's mind-set.


----------



## Diablo925 (May 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> My salesperson says the delay for pricing is strategic based on competitors, current model year stock, and economic factors.


 All of which have already been known for quite some time. 
The only factor that they might be trying to _finesse_ is the price of the US Dollar vs the Euro, especially given what's been going on in Portugal, Ireland, Greece, and Spain... aka The PIGS. Waiting till the last minute on pricing, doesn't force them to put on a hedge.... but it's not like we are talking about a lot of cars being produced.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Diablo925 said:


> All of which have already been known for quite some time.
> The only factor that they might be trying to _finesse_ is the price of the US Dollar vs the Euro, especially given what's been going on in Portugal, Ireland, Greece, and Spain... aka The PIGS. Waiting till the last minute on pricing, doesn't force them to put on a hedge.... but it's not like we are talking about a lot of cars being produced.


 As people here have said, Audi has to sell this car for a price that is in line with what else is on the market, the TTS and S5 included. If they make this car too close to the price of an M3 or Cayman S, I think many people would balk at buying it. I will.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh, for ****'s sake! This wait is KILLING me! 

I just performed an engineering cost estimation for $7.6 million in less than 30 minutes. It would take me less than 8 hours to perform the same task on this vehicle. Are you hiring, Audi?  

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Jeremy, you have quite the little GTI collection. How cute. I love mine. I had 2 other mkIV's. Things were so simple then.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Jeremy, you have quite the little GTI collection. How cute. I love mine. I had 2 other mkIV's. Things were so simple then.


 Yeah, I also had another MKV GTI, but I sold it to get the R32 a few years ago. I'm only allowed to register three American spec cars in Germany, so I'll have to sell some before the TT RS arrives. I'll keep the 16v and sell the R32 and MKV. I also need to buy a small crossover soon as my wife is now pregnant. Looking at maybe a Tiguan or some other European-only VW like a Touran. My wife really likes the Mini Clubman, so I might have to stray from the VW AG. I feel so dirty... 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The new mini version


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tdi-bart said:


> also i can share some more info: 2012 tt-rs will feature bosch's latest ECU with tuningprotection 10 (TP10), currently revo has no way of flashing these, for those of you who were thinking about chipping it asap :banghead:


 Interesting reading in this UK thread regarding the CEPB engine and ECU reflashes.
http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=7857


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> Interesting reading in this UK thread regarding the CEPB engine and ECU reflashes.
> http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=7857


 I assume it has the same/similiar protection mechanisms that the new S4 ECU has. APR cracked it and I believe the flash is fairly undetectable. 

Either way, I've driven the Euro version of the TT RS and it's already stupid fast. The US version should be a smidge faster and keep me happy for at least a year before I flash it. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Earlier in this thread, I posted that O.CT Tuning had found a way to program these ECUs. I imagine it is just time before other find ways around all the little tricks. 

For example, if the ECU reloads the stock program every 90 days it must read that from somewhere. So, they will just replace that backup stock program with the new one. 

I'll email APR and see how concerned they are.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Another thing I forgot to mention for you with US orders...it is a no cost option to either have a front grille with license plate holder or filler plate come with your car. Although Texas is a front license plate required state, it's not enforced very much, so my dealer asked me which I wanted and I opted for the filler plate. 
Don't specify now and you may be paying extra for the other part later on.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I ordered mine with the filler plate, but I have to use the long euro plate anyway. I plan on removing it immediately and using the nicer Euro-style mount as seen in my pics above. It looks like the plate floats in the middle of the grill. Maybe there's a similar bracket for short US plates? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Filler plate is a bit of an odd term in this case since the RS grille without plate should just be full mesh. I'm hoping filler plate doesn't mean a blank plastic bar across the middle like the TTS gets.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

One other thing: 

Does anyone have Alcantara seats in a cold-climate region? With kids? I ordered leather with seat heaters, but I'm thinking about changing to Alcantara without heaters. But I'm wondering how easy it is to gunk up the fabric with kids. Any opinions? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Filler plate is a bit of an odd term in this case since the RS grille without plate should just be full mesh. I'm hoping filler plate doesn't mean a blank plastic bar across the middle like the TTS gets.


 I hate to say it but I bet the US market ones will all come with a split grill. Doubt if they would have asked me otherwise. What did the car shown at Chicago have?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It had the model plate, but it wasn't a US spec car either.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

the full mesh is so much nicer!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This color would be easy to spot in a parking lot!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I also ordered it with the "filler plate" assuming it would look like the black car Audi brought over for journalists. I will be very disappointed if it looks like my TTS. 

Just another benefit to ordering a car for which no pictures, prices, or option details have been released.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> I'll email APR and see how concerned they are.


 So the response from APR was that it will be something they will have to address, but they aren't that concerned. They have an RS ordered (or someone who will allow them to use has one coming), and plan on offering the flash.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Monza silver or Sepang blue...That's the dilemma...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TTracing said:


> Monza silver or Sepang blue...That's the dilemma...


 That's an easy one...Sepang.


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

Any Canadian orders out there? I am in Vancouver, just put a refundable deposit down on a TT RS from the local dealer, one of two allocations. ETA is August, price TBD. I used to have a MKI TT Coupe, followed by an SLK 55 AMG, now a Boxster S. The TT RS is far too tempting to pass by, will decide on purchase once I have seen/driven the car...would make for two Audis in the family, wife drives a 2009 A4 Avant. 

Order spec: 

Phantom Black Pearl 
Black interior 
Audio package 
Nav package 
Titanium package 
19" gloss rims with red outline 

Sounds like it will be quite the interesting looking car!


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> One other thing:
> 
> Does anyone have Alcantara seats in a cold-climate region? With kids? I ordered leather with seat heaters, but I'm thinking about changing to Alcantara without heaters. But I'm wondering how easy it is to gunk up the fabric with kids. Any opinions?
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Go for the leather, unless you can ban food from your car, which will be difficult if not impossible. I remember my wife's old Golf with cloth had banana smeared on it, that stain never came out. The leather in the A4 wipes off clean and comes back to gloss really quickly with some cleaning product.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

StefanP said:


> Order spec:
> 
> Phantom Black Pearl
> Black interior
> ...


 Really? A little odd for me.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey, here's another unknown feature (I think). The Euro models all have the low mounted rear brake light. I wonder if the US car will...the TTS doesn't. 

This will be like Christmas...except when I was a kid I usually had an idea of what I was getting.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> This will be like Christmas...except when I was a kid I usually had an idea of what I was getting.


 Exactly right!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Hey, here's another unknown feature (I think). The Euro models all have the low mounted rear brake light. I wonder if the US car will...the TTS doesn't.
> 
> This will be like Christmas...except when I was a kid I usually had an idea of what I was getting.


Then this will be BETTER than Christmas! :snowcool:


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Really? A little odd for me.


I guess it depends. Black rims with a red outline, I imagine a thin red line around the rims close to the tires. This could either look really good or really tacky depending on how it is done.

That's why I need to see the car first. Curious...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It's not just the wheel rim, the outer edge of the spokes is red too. I had also heard that they had dropped the option so might not actually be available.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

A little too tacky for me. Sorry. All black would be nice.

If they actually dropped that option, then the question has to be, "Will they add any options?".


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

It seems the US order sheet has two options:

- Take it
Or 
- Leave it


:laugh:

It would be more funny if it weren't so close to the truth.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> It seems the US order sheet has two options:
> 
> - Take it
> Or
> ...


LOL that is true and I hate to be too picky about it because we're actually _getting_ the car. Oh well, oemplus is just a couple of clicks away


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Hey, here's another unknown feature (I think). The Euro models all have the low mounted rear brake light. I wonder if the US car will...the TTS doesn't.
> 
> This will be like Christmas...except when I was a kid I usually had an idea of what I was getting.


Nah, That there is the rear fog. It ain't happening here.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Not entirely sure what the Audi dealerships are like overseas but here they occasionally do the rims in black or add little odds and sods to cars. I need to take a photo to do it justice, but they have done a Suzuka Grey RS5 with the 20" option wheels, and painted them Matte Black. It looks EPIC!!!!   

I'm now seriously contemplating doing the TTRS rims in Matte Black now, but I have my rims with the optioned titanium look - anyone reckon it's possibly to paint properly over the titanium paint stuff without it looking horrible???


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Just my opinion, but black wheels are one of those things that has gone in and out of style several times since I started car buying more years ago than I care to admit. I painted the steel wheels on my '77 Mustang II Cobra II black to match my Smokey and the Bandit black and gold paint job. That's when the 5.0 V8 had a whopping 129 hp. 
Black wheels (and body colored) are all the rage for this moment, but I think 5-10 years from now they will look dated again.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Just my opinion, but black wheels are one of those things that has gone in and out of style several times since I started car buying more years ago than I care to admit. I painted the steel wheels on my '77 Mustang II Cobra II black to match my Smokey and the Bandit black and gold paint job. That's when the 5.0 V8 had a whopping 129 hp.
> Black wheels (and body colored) are all the rage for this moment, but I think 5-10 years from now they will look dated again.


That's a prety fair call man. I do reckon it depends a lot on the style of the rims and the style/size/type of car though. Certain cars just look stupid or dirty with them and others look pretty goood. Nonetheless - that RS5 was  with the Matte Black wheels


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

IMO, they should drop the option to get the black/red wheels and add the option to get the Titanium wheels without the Titanium package. I'm very, very angry that you can't get the Aluminum package with the Titanium wheels together in the States. They should offer the Titan wheels as a $1000 option. In fact, they should be stock. Are you listening, Audi?

Akin to the oval tailpipes, the car DOES NOT look like an RS without the Titan wheels. The plain silver wheels just look dumb in person.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> Akin to the oval tailpipes, the car DOES NOT look like an RS without the Titan wheels. The plain silver wheels just look dumb in person.
> 
> - Jeremy -


+1 I agree...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I stopped by my dealer at lunch for a visit....just wondering if maybe there was now a brochure...But wait! If there was a brochure we wouldn't be speculating about all this stuff.
Basically nothing new to report.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I stopped by my dealer at lunch for a visit....just wondering if maybe there was now a brochure...But wait! If there was a brochure we wouldn't be speculating about all this stuff.
> Basically nothing new to report.


The only brochures for the RS models in Germany are the pricing brochures. There are no fancy booklets with glossy photos like the rest of the model lines. Disappointing, really 

I stop by the dealership here once or twice a week to make love to the car while no one is looking. I hope no one checks the tailpipes! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I wonder if anyone can answer an allocation / ordering question.

Of the limited quantity of these cars coming to the States, are they divvied up between the dealerships for ordering? i.e. does a dealership have a specific quantity that is assigned to him that no one else can take? Or is it simply first come, first serve for the whole country? It would be pretty unfair if just a few dealerships ordered a crapload of these cars so they can mark up the prices. Similar to the launch of the Nissan GT-R.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I wonder if anyone can answer an allocation / ordering question.
> 
> Of the limited quantity of these cars coming to the States, are they divvied up between the dealerships for ordering? i.e. does a dealership have a specific quantity that is assigned to him that no one else can take? Or is it simply first come, first serve for the whole country? It would be pretty unfair if just a few dealerships ordered a crapload of these cars so they can mark up the prices. Similar to the launch of the Nissan GT-R.
> 
> - Jeremy -


My guess is Audi USA is like most of the others, both domestic and imports. Dealers with the highest volume get more of the good stuff...if they want it. My dealer is clearly the biggest of the three in Houston (although one of the others is owned by the same conglomerate), so they always seem to be able to get whatever is wanted. For instance, today there were three R8's on the showroom floor (they probably wish they didn't have that many in stock), along with an A7, and a smattering of all of the more mundane stuff. They told me they currently have two allocations for TTRS's but I would be willing to bet they will be able to get more. Audi probably has a certain number they can guarantee to be ready for delivery in a similar timeframe at the launch, and the biggest dealers probably got first choice at those. There may well be some high volume dealers, especially up north, who would never sell many TT's so they may have declined.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Let me post a mass reply to some of these comments.

Yes, drop the glossy black/red wheels.

Allow the titanium wheels as an option, but should only cost $100-200 over the standard aluminum 19" wheels. Afterall, many Euro pics come with the Aluminum pack/titanium wheels. I also think the mirrors for the titanium pack should be titanium or carbon.

I too go to the dealership 1-2 times per week. But there is no TT RS there for me to make love too. 

Allocation? My dealer is a small dealer in a small market. They've told me that they would never get a vehicle like this allocated to them had I not ordered it. Thankfully, we have the allocation. I think they are pretty psyched to have this vehicle go through their dealership. 

I bet aside from individual orders, all allocation goes to large dealerships/markets that have a strong history of selling the high end models.

As I said before, my vehicle is "scheduled" for an 8/15 delivery. Has anyone gotten a date earlier than that? Just curious. I know I was a few weeks behind some of the orders here.

BTW, supposedly 2012 VW pricing was announced earlier this week. Could that be a sign of things to come for Audi?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

TT RS will definitely be hot!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

this just in... Audi of America will not let us have a front grille without a blank plastic filler plate on our $60K plus cars... but they WILL let you order the NFS edition... pricing to be revealed after you take delivery!!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Latest update*

My TTRS is out of production. She received her "factory inspection" this last Tuesday and was released to the port today. Should arrive to dealer's port around the first of July. But I've had a car held in port before so I am not counting on a July 15th delivery especially as this is a new release car. Still no prices. I'm not sure I care to know how much she's going to cost me. Women always cost me more than I can afford.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> this just in... Audi of America will not let us have a front grille without a blank plastic filler plate on our $60K plus cars... but they WILL let you order the NFS edition... pricing to be revealed after you take delivery!!


I think it's probably a federal standard. I can't think of any other car sold here with a huge mesh grill and no other method of mounting a license plate. I think we'll get the same setup as the TTS.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> My TTRS is out of production. She received her "factory inspection" this last Tuesday and was released to the port today. Should arrive to dealer's port around the first of July. But I've had a car held in port before so I am not counting on a July 15th delivery especially as this is a new release car. Still no prices. I'm not sure I care to know how much she's going to cost me. Women always cost me more than I can afford.


Wow! To think, "your car is built and sitting somewhere". That's a bit earlier than I would have thought. I would think that we then should have pricing early July at the latest. Where are you located?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I think it's probably a federal standard. I can't think of any other car sold here with a huge mesh grill and no other method of mounting a license plate. I think we'll get the same setup as the TTS.


I think his post was a joke. It might be true that these cars come with a filler plate like the TTS, but I think that's disappointing. I can't imagine there is a federal standard when there are cars like Corvettes that barely have a place for a plate...and yet one can still be fit. There are bumper crash standards, but the filler plate doesn't add any integrity.

The Euro model has a filler plate...it's just behind the mesh grill. And that's how they mount the plate.

Again, just annoying that these details aren't yet known.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Ready to sail!*

Dealership is Livermore Audi in N. California.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Let me post a mass reply to some of these comments.
> 
> Yes, drop the glossy black/red wheels.
> 
> ...



Agreed - the non-titanium look wheels do look stupid, however gives it gives the option if you wish to paint them.

In Oz - the option for the wheels, from memory, is like $250AU. I'm sure it would be something similar, no?

I'm more than happy to write in all the options I've got and the price next to it so you guys can maybe get a better idea of what you may be looking at? Granted it will be in AU$ but surely the conversion will end up costing you the same over there? 

And yeah every morning on the way to work I drive past my Audi dealership and see the TTRS (my salesman actually has had about 6 as a drive car!!! Lucky @!#$%!!!!!!!!!!!!) parked up out the front of the dealership for everyone to see.. 

People get so angry when I hold up traffic to drive really slow past there haha :laugh:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> I think his post was a joke. It might be true that these cars come with a filler plate like the TTS, but I think that's disappointing. I can't imagine there is a federal standard when there are cars like Corvettes that barely have a place for a plate...and yet one can still be fit. There are bumper crash standards, but the filler plate doesn't add any integrity.
> 
> The Euro model has a filler plate...it's just behind the mesh grill. And that's how they mount the plate.
> 
> Again, just annoying that these details aren't yet known.


Here is the info on my car lifted from the email the dealer sent me:
Model Year:
2012



Model:
8J35R9
TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO
$NA

Exterior Color:
E9E9
SEPANG BLUE PEARL EFFECT
$NA

Interior Color:
ZM
BLACK
$NA

Options:
4ZL
ALUMINUM MATTE OPTIC EXTERIOR PACKAGE
$NA


6W9
FRONT LICENSE PLATE - FILLER GRILLE PANEL
$NA


AMI
IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE
$NA


WTC
TECH PACKAGE
$NA


DESTINATION CHARGE
$NA


EXCISE WEIGHT TAX
$NA


EMISSION FEE
$NA


CORPORATE
$NA



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Estimated Total MSRP

For better or worse, I can't see them having an option for "filler plate" unless there is one. If the Euro one mounts from behind the mesh, it's always possible that the filler plate listed above is an American sized one that goes over the mesh. But...I was asked if I wanted the "license plate mount" or "filler plate" so I'm still suspecting we'll get the same setup as the TTS for simplicity's sake.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Front plate on a US spec TTRS


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Here is the info on my car lifted from the email the dealer sent me:
> Model Year:
> 2012
> 
> ...


LOL! I can feel the frustration from here !!!

Boys I hope this helps!!

Tyre Pressure Warning - $200

Anti Theft Alarm - $847

Bose Sound System - $1377

Extended Leather Package - $960

Sport Bucket Seats - No Charge

19' 5 Arm Titanium Look Alloy - $250

Quattro GmbH Black Stlye Pack - $800

High Beam Assist - $320

Adaptive Lights - $780

LED Interior Lighting Package - $318

TV Function - $2290

Voice Control - $940

Seat Heating - $733


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

We should start a betting pool on pricing. Here's my *estimate*:

Base Price: $58,500
Tech Pkg: $3,000
Heated Seats: $350
Sport Exhaust: $1,000
Aluminum Pkg: $800
Pearl Paints: $475
Titanium Pkg: $1250
Carbon Mirrors: $1500

- Jeremy -


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> My TTRS is out of production. She received her "factory inspection" this last Tuesday and was released to the port today. Should arrive to dealer's port around the first of July. But I've had a car held in port before so I am not counting on a July 15th delivery especially as this is a new release car. Still no prices. I'm not sure I care to know how much she's going to cost me. Women always cost me more than I can afford.



What is the commission # for your order?

Anyone else with a commission # please post it, I can get the AccessAudi status.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

charlieslasher said:


> what is the commission # for your order?
> 
> Anyone else with a commission # please post it, i can get the accessaudi status.


j 29043


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I've never heard the term "commission number" ...........



When your dealer enters an order into the system against an open allocation, it gets "sold" and assigned a "commission number". That number is a tracking number for your order at the factory.


When your order is entered and commission # given, the stages are as follows:

IS Order Bank - order is entered but dealer does not have an allocation to fill it. Order is sitting in queue and ranked in number order per model waiting for allocation. Allocations are given at 15th of every month. Allocations are given based on dealer criteria (volume, etc...)

Factory Order Bank - Order is "sold" (available allocation used against order). Commission number available. Estimated Production date/week is listed. Waiting to be pulled for production.

Production Stock - Order is moved to production and usually begins actual production within 1 week. Typically between the steps in production, it will be in this phase for 4-5 weeks before moving to the next phase.

In Transit from Factory - self explanatory. To the US this is typically 2 weeks.

Port Stock - At your local port. Customs clearance, etc. In some cases, final assembly of minor DOT specific parts. Typically 1 week.

In Transit Inland - Transit to your local dealer. Depending on proximity to port, 1 day to 1 week.

Dealer Stock - At your local dealer.




PS, give me your commission number and I will check it.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Charlie,

Can you do a blanket search to determine how many TT RS's have been ordered?

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> We should start a betting pool on pricing. Here's my *estimate*:
> 
> Base Price: $58,500
> Tech Pkg: $3,000
> ...


I'm going to agree that's pretty close, except I'm thinking less for the tech package, say $2500.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Front plate on a US spec TTRS


John, do you know absolutely for certain that car was/is US spec? If so, the "filler panel" on my order may just be the external piece for mounting the plate. I sent an email last night asking for any clarification from my dealer.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> j 29043



OK, I'm surprised but yes, it is in transit! So that means that pricing will be released very soon (or the car held at port).



Model Year: 2012 
Model: 8J35R9 TT RS PLUS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO $NA 
Exterior Color: T9T9 IBIS WHITE $NA 
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $NA 
Options: 
0LM CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS $NA 
5J1 REAR SPOILER (WING) DELETE $NA 
6W9 FRONT LICENSE PLATE - FILLER GRILLE PANEL $NA 
PQU SPORT EXHAUST TITANIUM PACKAGE $NA 

DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 
CORPORATE $NA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 


Commnum - VIN - Status
J29043 - ****** - Intransit From Factory

I masked your VIN, PM me if you want it.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> John, do you know absolutely for certain that car was/is US spec? If so, the "filler panel" on my order may just be the external piece for mounting the plate. I sent an email last night asking for any clarification from my dealer.




FYI, you guys are getting too hung up about the wording of the option. The option code for front plate mount (or no plate mount) is the same option code for all Audi vehicles. The wording is generic.

For the TTRS there is no external "filler" of any sort. There is a cover for the actual metal bumper which is that black bar you see behind the grill.

If you ordered your car with a front plate mount, that mount has two screws that go through the grill and into the metal bumper cover. If you remove the plate mount, you will see two tiny holes on that black bumper bar behind the grill.

If you ordered your car without the front plate mount, it is a full mesh grill with nothing else. The black bumper bar seen through the grill will have no mounting holes for a plate holder. That's it.


The term "filler panel" is just generic speak for models where a filler panel would be applicable.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mtbscoTT - do you have a commission number?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

CharlieSlasher said:


> mtbscoTT - do you have a commission number?


I emailed my salesman asking for one this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mtbscoTT said:


> John, do you know absolutely for certain that car was/is US spec? If so, the "filler panel" on my order may just be the external piece for mounting the plate. I sent an email last night asking for any clarification from my dealer.


I can tell you that this car was 100% US spec.

I know this because that's me in the picture. 



This was taken down at Sebring when George and I were down there for the 12 Hour race in March. They had the car there in the Audi Corral, and George and I were able to determine that it is part of their US OBDII test fleet.

-Tim


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

CharlieSlasher said:


> If you ordered your car without the front plate mount, it is a full mesh grill with nothing else. The black bumper bar seen through the grill will have no mounting holes for a plate holder. That's it.


So when he/she calls me back, I should have them remove that? if I don't plan on mounting a license plate?


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

Tim, any additional US-spec pics?


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> So when he/she calls me back, I should have them remove that? if I don't plan on mounting a license plate?




I'm confused. Did you order it with or without the front plate mount? Depending on your state, you may not be able to order "no plate mount" if your state requires it. 


If your order is WITHOUT front plate mount, there is nothing to worry about. There is no filler panel, regardless of what the option code suggests. 

If your order is WITH a front plate mount, you can either remove it yourself or ask the dealer not to mount the front plate mount. This is mounted at the dealer. Even if it is mounted and you remove it, the only difference is that if you look through the front grill at the black plastic BEHIND the grill that covers the metal bumper bar, there will be two small holes for the front plate mount. You cant see them unless you stand directly in front of the grill and look through it.


Hope that clears it up.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Charlie, here's my commission number J47224. Salesman says shows due at Port of Houston August 4. Let's see what you can find out.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

With regard to the grill discussion, I think there are a couple of approaches to this after-the-fact, if necessary. It appears that OEMplus has both the "standard" grill with the bright aluminum trim available as well as the "titanium" grill (as depicted in Tim's picture above). Both are without the license plate mount.

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_70_124&products_id=1179

Someone please feel welcome to correct me if these parts are not compatible with TT-RS. I'm not sure how challenging the swap would be for DIYers, but it appears to be pretty straightforward.

I may go this route if I decide to go without my front plate.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

tformanek said:


> With regard to the grill discussion, I think there are a couple of approaches to this after-the-fact, if necessary. It appears that OEMplus has both the "standard" grill with the bright aluminum trim available as well as the "titanium" grill (as depicted in Tim's picture above). Both are without the license plate mount.
> 
> http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_70_124&products_id=1179
> 
> ...



There is no need for that. Please re-read both of my posts on this page regarding the front plate issue. Ordering that front grill would result in having the same exact grill that comes with the car.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Charlie, here's my commission number J47224. Salesman says shows due at Port of Houston August 4. Let's see what you can find out.



I cant get the port info as only the dealer who ordered it can see that or people with AccessAudi.com access that are further up the food chain, ie... a regional rep or higher. If the port arrival date is Aug 8 and that doesnt change (which likely will until the order is "INTRANSIT FROM FACTORY"), you can expect it about 3rd week of Aug. 

Here's the current status of your commission #. It is in FACTORY ORDER BANK waiting for production. Just wanted to be sure you had a comm# and your dealer wasnt giving you a run-around. 

Model Year: 2012 
Model: 8J35R9 TT RS PLUS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO $NA 
Exterior Color: E9E9 SEPANG BLUE PEARL EFFECT $NA 
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $NA 
Options:
4ZL ALUMINUM MATTE OPTIC EXTERIOR PACKAGE $NA 
6W9 FRONT LICENSE PLATE - FILLER GRILLE PANEL $NA 
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE $NA 
WTC TECH PACKAGE $NA 

DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 
CORPORATE $NA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 


Commnum - VIN - Status
J47224 - NA - Factory Order Bank



PS - Your car was ordered WITHOUT front plate mount. Disregard the "FILLER PANEL" as that, again, is a generic Audi verbage for that option. You will get no front plate mount. Grill is full mesh grill!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

CharlieSlasher said:


> I cant get the port info as only the dealer who ordered it can see that or people with AccessAudi.com access that are further up the food chain, ie... a regional rep or higher. If the port arrival date is Aug 8 and that doesnt change (which likely will until the order is "INTRANSIT FROM FACTORY"), you can expect it about 3rd week of Aug.
> 
> Here's the current status of your commission #. It is in FACTORY ORDER BANK waiting for production. Just wanted to be sure you had a comm# and your dealer wasnt giving you a run-around.
> 
> ...


Way cool! It'd only be more exciting if I actually knew what it cost and whether I'm still taking it based on that. 
But, my salesman's email this morning said "ETA to Port of Houston" August 4, so I would hope it wouldn't take three weeks to get it across town to the dealer. I can drive over a bridge near the ship channel and look down to see it. There is a VAST lot for the incoming VAG products there.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

CharlieSlasher said:


> OK, I'm surprised but yes, it is in transit! So that means that pricing will be released very soon (or the car held at port).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool man - I'm guessing you work within Audi Group...???

Where do I find my commission number? (I'm in Australia).

And btw - rear wing delete - REALLYY MAN!!!! :what:


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> That's pretty cool man - I'm guessing you work within Audi Group...???
> 
> Where do I find my commission number? (I'm in Australia).
> 
> And btw - rear wing delete - REALLYY MAN!!!! :what:



You can ask your salesman for it. You can also get this same configuration info from them as well as more detailed information regarding ETA's for production, shipping, etc...

Ask them for your "commission number" along with your detailed build configuration and dates as shown on AccessAudi.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

Since we're all sharing builds, here is mine. Cant wait to get it. Snoozed a bit on submitting the order as I was mulling it over for awhile. Should have it end of Aug.

Order Configuration


Model Year: 2012 
Model: 8J35R9 TT RS PLUS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO $NA 
Exterior Color: L8L8 PHANTOM BLACK PEARL EFFECT $NA 
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $NA 
Options: 
1QE NORTHEAST TRADING REGION EMISS $NA 
4A3 HEATED FRONT SEATS $NA 
6W3 FRONT LICENSE PLATE - HOLDER $NA 
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE $NA 
N7S ALCANTARA/LEATHER COMBINATION $NA 
6FQ CARBON FIBER EXT MIRRORS $NA
PQU SPORT EXHAUST TITANIUM PACKAGE $NA 
WTC TECH PACKAGE $NA 

DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 
CORPORATE $NA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 


Commnum - VIN - Status
J40295 - NA - Factory Order Bank


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> We should start a betting pool on pricing. Here's my *estimate*:
> 
> Base Price: $58,500
> Tech Pkg: $3,000
> ...


my estimate:
Base Price: $61,000
Tech Pkg: $2,800
Heated Seats: $500
Sport Exhaust: $1,000
Aluminum Pkg: $1,200
Pearl Paints: $475
Titanium Pkg: $1,600
Carbon Mirrors: $1,250


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

CharlieSlasher said:


> Tim, any additional US-spec pics?



n/m... found the pics.

Bummer on the headlights but it was to be expected. DOT! :banghead: 

Though I'm more annoyed we dont get the racing style bucket seats.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> my estimate:
> Base Price: $61,000
> Tech Pkg: $2,800
> Heated Seats: $500
> ...


Too high on the base price. I will be shocked...and keeping a TTS.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Charlie, who are you and where did you come from?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

CharlieSlasher said:


> Tim, any additional US-spec pics?


Looks like you found them in that gallery already.

We didn't even realize what it was the first time we saw it - we thought maybe a customer owned TTS with the RS front end on it.

It had an ODBII testing logbook in the passenger seat, and a huge printout from a label maker in block letters that said "NEXT OIL CHANGE DUE AT XXXXX MILES" right across the middle of the dash.



-Tim


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, so I went down to my dealer...I'm there so much I wish they would start serving beer. Looked up my info (com# J65230), and nothing has changed. Build is scheduled for 7/4 and delivery for 8/15. Status is "Factory Order Bank".

So I decided I wanted to add the carbon fiber mirrors. Salesman calls the port to make the change...too late! Why is it too late if the car isn't going to be built for 3 more weeks?

Grrr!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Ok, so I went down to my dealer...I'm there so much I wish they would start serving beer. Looked up my info (com# J65230), and nothing has changed. Build is scheduled for 7/4 and delivery for 8/15. Status is "Factory Order Bank".
> 
> So I decided I wanted to add the carbon fiber mirrors. Salesman calls the port to make the change...too late! Why is it too late if the car isn't going to be built for 3 more weeks?
> 
> Grrr!


Because of allocation man. I had the same thing as I originally ordered 6 stack in glove box cd player and then changed to AMI iPod thingy. I had to resubmit my order and my allocation - pushing it back a few weeks. Lucky it had it begin production yet!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Because of allocation man...


But the thing isn't going to be produced for 3 more weeks...why can't they just call/text/email Germany and tell them to put those mirrors on my car?

Anyways, I'm working on aftermarket options right now. It'll be cheaper, and I don't really care to have the electrically folding ones.

Anyway, as of today I believe there were 3 cars produced. The first going to Manhattan. The second was Vermont (?), and the 3rd to Livermore, CA.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*Commission number...*



CharlieSlasher said:


> What is the commission # for your order?
> 
> Anyone else with a commission # please post it, I can get the AccessAudi status.


Thanks Charlie, please check on J50574 for me.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> But the thing isn't going to be produced for 3 more weeks...why can't they just call/text/email Germany and tell them to put those mirrors on my car?



That's exactly what I said. I thought that if the car isn't built yet that you could swap and change things around, so long as the order was there for your allocation.. I was wrong. They have to completley redo the order - my guess is to prepare parts etc for the car so production is seemless rather than getting half way through and having to stop while they wait on a part.

I only just found out now that we have an option here for the carbon fibre mirrors.. Not sure if I'd have replaced the aluminium ones for it, but if they were folding and heated then I may have.. Kinda like the aluminium ones though - breaks up the black everywhere a little.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> That's exactly what I said. I thought that if the car isn't built yet that you could swap and change things around, so long as the order was there for your allocation.. I was wrong. They have to completley redo the order - my guess is to prepare parts etc for the car so production is seemless rather than getting half way through and having to stop while they wait on a part.
> 
> I only just found out now that we have an option here for the carbon fibre mirrors.. Not sure if I'd have replaced the aluminium ones for it, but if they were folding and heated then I may have.. Kinda like the aluminium ones though - breaks up the black everywhere a little.


Oh btw, what happened to me yesterday just proved my point that I (and many others) will be locked into options before we know the prices (or details) of them. That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty sure there is unanimous agreement on the ordering/pricing arguement. My buddy just ordered a Black Edition Boxster that was optioned out to over 100K and got it in 30-days! Why does the RS take so long? It's been around for nearly 2 years for crying out loud and is a garden variety TT S with a different motor. We don't even have an online configurator for it that could describe the options better. Frustrating, but what can you do? We wait patiently to see the prices and hope we like the options we choose. Based on that, we either buy it or shop BMW or Porsche. Hopefully the RS won't price itself out of the market, but I suspect it will. 65K for a TT with a goosed Jetta motor is really pushing it.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Black BeauTTy,

I see you show Daytona Gray as the color you ordered... I was wondering if they would allow us to order Audi Exclusive paint colors for the U.S. car. What do you estimate the U.S. cost will be for that color?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

My dealer thought it might be 2500. Who knows though. If it is too high, I'll probably baulk on it and go with phantom black.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Stopped by dealer today, spoke with GM. He showed me his order book. I have a delivery date of 8/8/11, though no VIN assigned yet meaning, per him, not in production yet.

Also said he was told Audi will release prices last week of June.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My dealer thought it might be 2500. Who knows though. If it is too high, I'll probably baulk on it and go with phantom black.


Not sure where your order is in the process, but you might be too late to change your order. Daytona Gray is a great color that should have been offered. Much better than Suzuka Gray and Monza Silver.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KK Moto said:


> Also said he was told Audi will release prices last week of June.


Yeah, a couple of cars will have hit port about that time. They will need window stickers.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Yeah, a couple of cars will have hit port about that time. They will need window stickers.


No you're wrong. Audi just wants you to sign the check and they'll kindly fill in the price later.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KK Moto said:


> No you're wrong. Audi just wants you to sign the check and they'll kindly fill in the price later.


That explains it!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> That explains it!


LOL. I'm addicted to Fortitude. Thanks for your many posts and updates.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's another little tidbit that was discussed earlier in this thread...Japanese paint. As most of us know, there was a shortage of certain types of paint due to the damage caused by the tsunami and earthquake. But, I never heard what type of paint and why.

A little bit of googling, and I found the answer. There's a pigment called Xirallic made by a single Merck plant in Japan that was damaged. It's used in many colors of auto paints. Here's a link that shows the list of affected Audi colors...http://www.a1-forum.co.uk/a1forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2853

As you can see, the only TTRS colors are Misano Red and Daytona Gray(ROW). Perhaps Panther Black in the rest of the world.

Also good that we don't have backup cameras as an option.

Supposedly that Merck factory is up and running now. 

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> My dealer thought it might be 2500. Who knows though. If it is too high, I'll probably baulk on it and go with phantom black.


He's correct. It was $2500 to order my TTS in Jet Blue Metallic.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> He's correct. It was $2500 to order my TTS in Jet Blue Metallic.


Any pics of the TTS? You don't see very many jet blue cars.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Thanks Charlie, please check on J50574 for me.



Not in production yet...


Model Year: 2012 
Model: 8J35R9 TT RS PLUS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO $NA 
Exterior Color: 6Y6Y DAYTONA GRAY PEARL EFFECT $NA 
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $NA 
Options: 1QE NORTHEAST TRADING REGION EMISS $NA 
4A3 HEATED FRONT SEATS $NA 
6FQ CARBON FIBER EXTERIOR MIRRORS (ELECTRIC FOLDING $NA 
6W9 FRONT LICENSE PLATE - FILLER GRILLE PANEL $NA 
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE $NA 
N7S ALCANTARA/LEATHER COMBINATION $NA 
WTC TECH PACKAGE $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 
CORPORATE $NA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 


Commnum VIN Status
J50574 Factory Order Bank


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

Someone else PM'd for a comm check. 

Apologies I deleted your PM accidentally and lost the username...



Also not in production yet... BTW, Q0Q0? which color did you get?! 

Order Configuration


Model Year: 2012 
Model: 8J35R9 TT RS PLUS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO $NA 
Exterior Color: Q0Q0 ? $NA 
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $NA 
Options: 4A3 HEATED FRONT SEATS $NA 
5J1 REAR SPOILER (WING) DELETE $NA 
6W9 FRONT LICENSE PLATE - FILLER GRILLE PANEL $NA 
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE $NA 
N7S ALCANTARA/LEATHER COMBINATION $NA 
WTC TECH PACKAGE $NA 
DESTINATION CHARGE $NA 
EXCISE WEIGHT TAX $NA 
EMISSION FEE $NA 
CORPORATE $NA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP $NA 


Commnum VIN Status
J28983 Factory Order Bank


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

Custom colors are $2500 if they are Audi auto group colors or $6000 for Exclusive/Industry colors.

'12 Exclusive paint guide: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12749461/audiexclusivecolor.pdf
'12 Audi order guide: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12749461/2012orderguide.pdf


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Charlie, who are you and where did you come from?



I'm just a dude waiting for his TT-RS!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

CharlieSlasher said:


> Someone else PM'd for a comm check.
> 
> Apologies I deleted your PM accidentally and lost the username...
> 
> Also not in production yet... BTW, Q0Q0? which color did you get?!


Thanks! That was me.... not going to disclose color until it goes into production, don't want to jinx it  Glad to see that it is in the order bank tho. I'm expecting it to go into production the 1st week of July.


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

I almost changed mine yesterday to 2D8 but slept on it and decided to stick with black.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

CharlieSlasher said:


> I'm just a dude waiting for his TT-RS!


A dude who works for Audi...or VW. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Thanks! That was me.... not going to disclose color until it goes into production, don't want to jinx it  Glad to see that it is in the order bank tho. I'm expecting it to go into production the 1st week of July.


Better not be Yellow. I will be jealous. I was told that Exclusive colors would delay production...so I stuck with black.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Better not be Yellow. I will be jealous. I was told that Exclusive colors would delay production...so I stuck with black.


It does delay production, I expected at least a few weeks delay. But I've had my current car for 10yrs so a few extra weeks on delivery won't be so bad


----------



## CharlieSlasher (Jun 10, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> A dude who works for Audi...or VW. Thanks for all the info.



That's a negative!

I just asked someone to run the comm#'s.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It does delay production, I expected at least a few weeks delay. But I've had my current car for 10yrs so a few extra weeks on delivery won't be so bad


Mine took a total of 6 months (about 3 months extra). Hope you don't mind a 10 1/2 year old car!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Another interesting UK thread going on today on tuning the TT RS

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=216918


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

CharlieSlasher said:


> Not in production yet...
> 
> 
> Model Year: 2012
> ...


Thanks Charlie. That was me sending the PM, so no worries.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This selection of American patriotic colors would look right at home in my driveway!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I really just want mine to arrive already! 

It's driving me absolutely insane!!! :facepalm:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Look! It's my red front and center! :heart:

Does anyone know if it's possible to order the RS wheels with the titanium finish at the dealer? Without ordering the Titanium package? Or is it possible to order them on the car via Audi Exclusive or something?

EDIT: Nevermind. I've decided to bust out the DIY skills and refinish the wheels myself.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a great looking matte black RS


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

A Red one for Jeremy...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> a great looking matte black RS


Sooo sexy!!!! Very few cars can pull off a Matte Black!


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

I just got a pricing sheet from my dealer. Note that these are Canadian dollar prices, US prices should be 5-10% lower at least.

Coupe base price: $67,600
PND - nav system with AMI and parking sensors: $2,300
PBD - audio package (Bose and Sirius): $1,300
PQE - titanium package (black package, 19" rims, sports exhaust & carbon fiber mirrors): $4,000

MRSP $77,695 including freight and DPC. Not bad. My alternative is currently a Boxster S black Edition that will run $10K more.

Some stand-alone options listed but not on this car (or part of package):

Metallic/Pearl effect paint: $650
0P6 Sports Exhaust: $1,500
4ZL Aluminum styling: $1,000
C5K Titanium wheels: $500
PQT Gloss black wheels with red outline: $500

I was expecting at least $80K for this car so I am pleasantly surprised. Now I have to actually see it!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

StefanP said:


> I just got a pricing sheet from my dealer. Note that these are Canadian dollar prices, US prices should be 5-10% lower at least.
> 
> Coupe base price: $67,600
> PND - nav system with AMI and parking sensors: $2,300
> ...


SON-OF-A-BITCH!!!!! Canadians can order the Titanium wheels without a package!?!?!

Mother****ers!

- Jeremy -



P.S. Thanks for the pricing! :-D I assume the US pricing has also or will soon be released.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm working late tonight. You guys gotta keep me awake. It's too quiet... Maybe the US pricing was released and you're all at the dealer signing papers?  I need details!

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Since options are a bit different, and the exchange rate/MSRP not an exact science, it's still too vague for me. 
If, however it turned out to be straight 5-10% less than those figures for the US, I'm out. I have to draw the line somewhere and my hypothetical limit is $65000 including tax, title, and license.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Honestly, I think if you skimp on some options, you'll meet your $65k target. The Canadian base price is almost exactly $10k higher than the TTS. That bodes well for the US pricing.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmm. Compared base price of Canadian TTS with US TTS/PP. The Northernners don't have a destination charge listed, and the base car/options are a bit scewed, but comparing just base prices, the US one is 82% of the Canadian including destination. If that were any real indicator, that would make US base closer to $55500. ARGGHHH!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's an interesting question: Does anyone know if the RS5 rear rotor has the same dimensions as the TT RS? Anyone have access to the technical data?

EDIT: Nope. The RS5 rear rotors are 330mm. TT RS is 310. Damn...

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

StefanP said:


> I just got a pricing sheet from my dealer. Note that these are Canadian dollar prices, US prices should be 5-10% lower at least.
> 
> Coupe base price: $67,600
> PND - nav system with AMI and parking sensors: $2,300
> ...


This seems whacky to me. Our Titanium package doesn't have the carbon fiber mirrors. We are assuming they will be about $1200. That brings our Titanium pack to around $2800. Subtract out the $1500 for the sports exhaust (which is a ripoff...though I knew that), and you're left with about $1300 to change your silver 19" alloys to "titanium" and make the grill trim black. Oh subtract 10% to US dollars, and its $1170. Seems excessive.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

More details of the Canadian pricing/packages...

*8J35R9 TT RS Coupé 2.5 TFSI quattro with Manual Transmission* $67,600

*Packages*
*PND Navigation System with 6-CD Changer* $2,300
Navigation System with Colour Screen
6-Disc CD Changer in Glove Box
Rear Parking Sensors​*PNZ Navigation System with Audi Music Interface (Deletes CD player, Includes iPod cable)* $2,300
Navigation System with Colour Screen
Audi Music Interface
Rear Parking Sensors​*PBS Audio Package* $1,300
SIRIUS® Satellite Radio
BoseSoundSystem​*PQE Titanium Package (Not with 4ZL) *$4,000
Black Styling Package
19" 5-Arm Rotor Design Titanium Colour Wheels with Performance tires: 255/35 R 19
Carbon Fibre Sigma Exterior Mirrors
Power Folding
Sport Exhaust​*Stand Alone Options*

*0P6 Sport Exhaust $1,500*

*4ZL Aluminum Styling Package (Not with PQE, PQT, C5K) $1,000*

*C5K 19" 5-Arm Rotor Design Titanium Colour Wheels with Performance tires: 255/35 R 19 $500*

*PQT 19" 5-Arm Rotor Design Gloss Black w/ Red Outline Wheels with Performance tires: 255/35 R 19 $500*

*5J1 Retractable Rear Spoiler (Rear Wing Delete) $0*

*Metallic Paint $650*

*Available Exterior Colours*
P5P5 Ice Silver Metallic $650
M1M1 Suzuka Grey Metallic $650
L8L8 Phantom Black Pearl Effect $650
H8H8 Panther Black Crystal Effect $650
E9E9 Sepang Blue Pearl Effect $650
N9N9 Misano Red Pearl Effect $650
T9T9 Ibis White $0

*Available Interior Colours*
Black Silk Nappa seats with embossed RS logo into the front seat backrest, Brushed Aluminum trim components and black carpet, dash and headliner. 

*Interesting that the Canadian titanium package includes the CF Folding Mirrors!!*


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Canadians can get Panther Black?

The increase of $500 to "upgrade" to the titanium wheels seems to steep. In Germany any of the 19" wheels are the same price.

Grrr.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> The increase of $500 to "upgrade" to the titanium wheels seems to steep. In Germany any of the 19" wheels are the same price.
> 
> Grrr.


At least they get the option to buy them outside the Titanium Pckg... but they can't order them with the Aluminum Pckg either!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Whilst I really hate to complain about pricing over here... 65k odd is roughly how much a fully optioned up Golf R (drive away) costs here in Australia.. 

I didn't pay full price or even close to, but for what it's worth, mine is more than 100k over what you guys are talking. I believe it is roughly $171k at full price. (Every option included and including on roads, govt. costs etc). 

Even if I converted the costs (not sure what the conversion rate is at the moment) you guys are still WAYYY ahead!! :sly: 

My view - you live once. Buy an RS car with a 3rd pedal while you can!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I called my dealer yesterday after hearing the latest Canuck news, and of course, nothing on the homefront yet.
Later on in the day, I had occasion to talk to the father of one of the kids on my cycling team, who happens to own several car dealerships here in town including a VW franchise. He told me not to put much stock in the Canadian price as "it's not so simple as a dollar rate conversion." 
Unfortunately, he also said the US price may well not be decided until cars actually hit the port, the Monroney added there. He says his dealership is not doing anything more than an "interest list" in the Golf R because of his past experiences waiting on VW specialties.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I called my dealer yesterday after hearing the latest Canuck news, and of course, nothing on the homefront yet.
> Later on in the day, I had occasion to talk to the father of one of the kids on my cycling team, who happens to own several car dealerships here in town including a VW franchise. He told me not to put much stock in the Canadian price as "it's not so simple as a dollar rate conversion."
> Unfortunately, he also said the US price may well not be decided until cars actually hit the port, the Monroney added there. He says his dealership is not doing anything more than an "interest list" in the Golf R because of his past experiences waiting on VW specialties.


Hopefully that will be when the first cars arrive at port and not the last. I'm in the irritating situation where my dealer won't actually order the car until pricing has been announced. I'll go on a violent rampage if they're all already sold by the time pricing is announced.

Anyone have the email address of the AoA President? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hopefully that will be when the first cars arrive at port and not the last. I'm in the irritating situation where my dealer won't actually order the car until pricing has been announced. I'll go on a violent rampage if they're all already sold by the time pricing is announced.
> 
> Anyone have the email address of the AoA President?
> 
> - Jeremy -


Have you tried other dealers? I'll bet most dealerships will take orders. I personally would have no problem traveling to another part of my state to pick up a new car at a different dealership. Road trip back home in your new TT RS...Priceless!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Whilst I really hate to complain about pricing over here... 65k odd is roughly how much a fully optioned up Golf R (drive away) costs here in Australia..
> 
> I didn't pay full price or even close to, but for what it's worth, mine is more than 100k over what you guys are talking. I believe it is roughly $171k at full price. (Every option included and including on roads, govt. costs etc).
> 
> ...


We really are spoiled here in the US. Right now, $171k AUD = $180k USD! I can buy a loaded V10 R8 for less! In fact, there's an awesome one at the dealer right now. . . may have to leave work early. 

Based on the Canadian prices, my estimate for the US base price is $57,500. We should know soon. I hope.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mkauzer said:


> Have you tried other dealers? I'll bet most dealerships will take orders. I personally would have no problem traveling to another part of my state to pick up a new car at a different dealership. Road trip back home in your new TT RS...Priceless!


I wish that was an option, but I'm an American living in Germany. My specific employment status allows me to purchase, import and drive American-spec vehicles on European roads. The easiest and cheapest option for this is to purchase the car through the Audi Military Sales program. Which is great because I'll only pay 1% over invoice (6% under MSRP), no tax and free shipping for the car. So, in this case, beggars can't be choosers and I'll just wait (im)patiently for things to get rolling.

Unless, of course, some friendly State-side dealer wants to cut me the same deal... 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I wish that was an option, but I'm an American living in Germany. My specific employment status allows me to purchase, import and drive American-spec vehicles on European roads. The easiest and cheapest option for this is to purchase the car through the Audi Military Sales program. Which is great because I'll only pay 1% over invoice (6% under MSRP), no tax and free shipping for the car. So, in this case, beggars can't be choosers and I'll just wait (im)patiently for things to get rolling.
> 
> Unless, of course, some friendly State-side dealer wants to cut me the same deal...
> 
> - Jeremy -


How about this? Buy a German spec TT-RS with the DSG. Ship it to me and I'll send you my US spec TT-RS when it arrives. 

Guess I should have stayed on active duty.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> How about this? Buy a German spec TT-RS with the DSG. Ship it to me and I'll send you my US spec TT-RS when it arrives.
> 
> Guess I should have stayed on active duty.


Heheh. There's a perfect red one on the showroom floor that's identical to what I'm going to order. I'd love to buy it, but it's €77,000+ ($111,000).

Unfortunately for me, I took one out on a 45 minute test drive a few weeks ago. I say 'unfortunate' because now I can't stop thinking about the goddamned thing. I should've just waited like everyone else...

Regarding the DSG, I've been driving with DSG in my R32 for a little over 3 years now. I love it on the track (Nürburgring, Hockenheimring) but I'm definitely ready to get back into a 6MT. It's a pretty amazing transmission, though. It's worth owning - if not just for a few years. Do you have PDK on the C2S?

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

A Ibis pic for mkauzer... sounds like he might get the first TT RS in America!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Just curious if the Canada and Europe models all get the bump in hp to 360?

I was told i should have the car by the end of July


----------



## Diablo925 (May 27, 2011)

StefanP said:


> I just got a pricing sheet from my dealer. Note that these are Canadian dollar prices, US prices should be 5-10% lower at least.
> 
> Coupe base price: $67,600


Wait a minute.
Why should US prices be 5-10% lower at least when the exchange rate is currently running at 0.9890 CAD?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Just curious if the Canada and Europe models all get the bump in hp to 360?
> 
> I was told i should have the car by the end of July


Seems like Canadian cars will get the 360hp bump but European cars did not.


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

Diablo925 said:


> Wait a minute.
> Why should US prices be 5-10% lower at least when the exchange rate is currently running at 0.9890 CAD?


That would seem to be the logical thing but no, cars here are simply more expensive than in the US. Porsche recently made a lot of hoopla about their Canadian price cuts, still leaving a pricing gap that doesn't make a lot of sense. But hey we Canucks need our cars so we'll pay. At least the pricing gaps seems to have shrunk to the point where importing a US car isn't worth the hassle and import tax so much anymore. (my opinion, plenty of people disagree with that)

I'll pay the premium. Long time Audi fan, had a TT years ago and the TT-RS simply fascinates me. Plus there will only be a handful here in Vancouver, the added exclusivity is gravy.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> A Ibis pic for mkauzer... sounds like he might get the first TT RS in America!


Sounds like mkauzer might be the first in America to finance one of these beasts. Wonder how much she'll be? Ridiculous.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> We really are spoiled here in the US. Right now, $171k AUD = $180k USD! I can buy a loaded V10 R8 for less! In fact, there's an awesome one at the dealer right now. . . may have to leave work early.
> 
> Based on the Canadian prices, my estimate for the US base price is $57,500. We should know soon. I hope.


Hm.... Well........... I hate you all!! 

I'm sooo jealous!!!!!!!

A fully loaded R8 V10 here is 400k +++ !! Add the convertible factor and you're loooking into the 500's I'm sure.. Sooooo unfair!!!

I would really like an R8 V8 for my next car.. I'm thinking that's probably the way to go.. Really needa stop planning my next cars before I've even gotten the new ones - I always do this and end up with a new car every year.. :facepalm:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

StefanP said:


> I'll pay the premium. Long time Audi fan, had a TT years ago and the TT-RS simply fascinates me. Plus there will only be a handful here in Vancouver, the added exclusivity is gravy.


your new ttrs will get set on fire or rolled over

HAHAHA


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Diablo925 said:


> Wait a minute.
> Why should US prices be 5-10% lower at least when the exchange rate is currently running at 0.9890 CAD?


Read my posts from above. Exchange rate has nothing to do with US/Canadian pricing. Currently our base TTS is roughly 82% the price in dollars than their's is, and ours is very well equipped versus their stripper. 
As my VW dealership owner acquaintance said, country by country pricing is very abstract, based on way more factors than basic currency exchange rate.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

because the dollars are similar, audi isn't dropping cad$ price but instead offers more things standard in canada, little things, for example US S4's don't get headlight washers nor xenon plus adaptive lights i don't think, etc stuff like that


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tdi-bart said:


> because the dollars are similar, audi isn't dropping cad$ price but instead offers more things standard in canada, little things, for example US S4's don't get headlight washers nor xenon plus adaptive lights i don't think, etc stuff like that


They'd have to throw in a couple of cheap Kia's for the price tag Canadians pay!!  

Every manufacturer rips Canadians off... and have for many years.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

same car in canada is $10k cheaper than in europe before taxes so i am not complaining  i have EU passport i really wanted stronic but i'm not paying $20k more just to get it with the same options as in canada.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer's mods after he's had his new car a few weeks


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Let's get a collection up and surprise the kid! I know he'd appreciate it. He'll need the help when he finds out what Audi is charging for the stock version. 



Axel1 said:


> mkauzer's mods after he's had his new car a few weeks


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I gotta make this my phone ringtone 

http://soundcloud.com/paul-meyers/tt-rs-engine-sound-3


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I gotta make this my phone ringtone
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/paul-meyers/tt-rs-engine-sound-3


Way ahead of you

That is EPIC !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

since we're showing plates... here's mine, plz nobody copy me lol


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Hahaha you champions !!! I love it !!! :laugh:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Mine is now being made!
Should arrive at the port 8/8 with delivery mid August.

The dealer did get some 2012 prices yesterday, but not the TT-RS yet. Should be soon.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This makes a fairly convincing argument for wanting the TT RS S tronic version with launch control... almost . 

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/11q2/computers_v._humans_launch_control_tested-feature


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> This makes a fairly convincing argument for wanting the TT RS S tronic version with launch control... almost .
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/features/11q2/computers_v._humans_launch_control_tested-feature


That is MAD!!! 

I can't believe how impressive this car is - seriously.. For Audi's Baby RS, I am wowed at every one of these reviews and tests ! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Another interesting spec... the only other car in the entire VAG lineup with a higher specific output is the Veyron Supersport, and not by a whole lot. The RS (in US spec  ) is 144hp/liter, the Veyron is ~150hp/liter.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Another interesting spec... the only other car in the entire VAG lineup with a higher specific output is the Veyron Supersport, and not by a whole lot. The RS (in US spec  ) is 144hp/liter, the Veyron is ~150hp/liter.


Unbelievable! 

I'm SOO excited to get mine and wallop Porsches !!  :laugh:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Nothin betta than eating Porkchops for lunch!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That value of longitudinal launch g-force for the TTRS S-tronic probably isn't much more than for a manual car if launched correctly. I would think the variables involved are torque (not hp), weight, and traction. If a manual RS can easily be launched very aggressively without wheel slippage, then the longitudinal g should be very close.

I think this demonstrates how much grip a manual RS has at launch. Look at 1:48. Very little wheel spin.

Can't wait!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm feeling lucky. Prices today?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I'm feeling lucky. Prices today?


Just came back from dealer. Nope. 

But 2012 TT/TTS prices are out. 

BTW, anyone afraid that dealer will try to charge them over MSRP?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> That value of longitudinal launch g-force for the TTRS S-tronic probably isn't much more than for a manual car if launched correctly. I would think the variables involved are torque (not hp), weight, and traction. If a manual RS can easily be launched very aggressively without wheel slippage, then the longitudinal g should be very close.
> 
> I think this demonstrates how much grip a manual RS has at launch. Look at 1:48. Very little wheel spin.
> 
> Can't wait!


Yeah you're absolutely right man. It's all about the cars excellent power to weight ratio and awesome levels or torque. Theoretically if you can launch at the same revs as the S-Tronic can (which anyone who can drive manual should be able to do) then it'll achieve the same levels of G-Forces. 

The only variable in it is a) getting the exact revs right and b) when the level of G-Force is taken, as to whether it is during the launch, immediiately after, or if it is a few seconds (whereby the changing of gears could be the variation). So many big words.... Hahaha :facepalm:

Nonetheless - I want mine now!!!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> BTW, anyone afraid that dealer will try to charge them over MSRP?


Although I wouldn't think my dealer would even attempt anything like that, that would be reason to hit the door flying.
I honestly don't think these will be hard to get. There is a lot of pent up desire from us guys but we're a small group. Once the first batch is sold, I believe they will be available in stock or for order over the next year or so. Second generation TT's have been slow sellers, no reason to believe one that costs another $10K is going to start flying off shelves.

BTW...reading over a bit on the UK TT forums, they get hefty discounts on the TT-RS's they purchase. Probably wasn't that way when they first came out, but they're now readily available over there.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> I'm SOO excited to get mine and wallop Porsches !!  :laugh:


time to open a can of whup-ass on the Cayman R !!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> time to open a can of whup-ass on the Cayman R !!


That may be a bit optimistic! The Cayman R makes it around the Nordschleif about 13 seconds faster than the TT-RS. The Cayman S is a more equivalent car.

I mean, the Cayman R is getting close to the performance of my C2S!

At least the TT-RS will have real door pulls.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> That may be a bit optimistic! The Cayman R makes it around the Nordschleif about 13 seconds faster than the TT-RS. The Cayman S is a more equivalent car.


perhaps closer than one would expect...

http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel3706-2811.htm

besides, we have this... "*Accompanied by a nasty turbo hiss and thanks to the sound especially characterful sports exhaust system plays a highly virtuosic five-cylinder power concert*"

and the Cayman R has this... "*Torture Chamber with Nobel ambience*"

in summary (in typical translationspeak...lol)...

"*Clearing things up: Last-groove-rider, the battle on the track to tenths of seconds and learn new driving skills to limits that should pick up the hard, noisy, expensive and very fascinating and prestigious Porsche Cayman R richer. *

*Who wants to superlative performance, however, coupled with relatively high comfort and practicality to a yet also much cheaper price, which should decide on the TT RS."*

http://translate.googleusercontent....30043/&usg=ALkJrhhpzpP0lUbgjm2QO-8k65w4BBhrmw


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Too high on the base price. I will be shocked...and keeping a TTS.


 I would gladly own a Cayman R. I hope the TTRS's US price doesn't compete with it.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> perhaps closer than one would expect...
> 
> http://www.zeperfs.com/en/duel3706-2811.htm
> 
> ...


Awesome! A review I've not yet seen!!  

That photo of the 2 next to eachother looks epic man! 

As for the figures - the cars are neck-a-neck... Paying less and gaining power, effortlessness to drive, and an epic AWD system.. I know where I'd park my money time after time.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> That may be a bit optimistic! The Cayman R makes it around the Nordschleif about 13 seconds faster than the TT-RS. The Cayman S is a more equivalent car.
> 
> I mean, the Cayman R is getting close to the performance of my C2S!
> 
> At least the TT-RS will have real door pulls.


The Cayman R is about 350lbs lighter, but has less hp and torque. It may well be quicker on the Nordschleif, but not necessarily on other circuits. Plus, one lap isn't always indicative of how a car does after many laps. Quattro becomes very important.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

somewhat useful(less) comparison...

http://fastestlaps.com/comparisons/audi_tt-rs_coupe-vs-porsche_cayman_r.html


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm disappointed to see this lengthy thread digress into a "my car's better than your car" thing. I WANT a TT-RS, but I want it for its own merits, not because of some perceived superiority thing, and I don't need to defend my potential purchase to anyone.
PS, as mentioned, I owned a 2006 Cayman S for 2 1/2 years and it's the only car I've ever had that I regret selling. If the TT-RS comes in at too high of a price, a lightly used Cayman is near the top of my list of alternatives.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I've never driven a Cayman, but I think they seem like great cars. I drove a BMW M3 a couple of weeks ago. It was awesome. I can appreciate many cars, but I do want to feel good about the car I purchase. I want to feel that it's perceived value is warranted, and I want to feel that it's performance justifies its price. I think that's why people want to see the TT RS "beat" a more expensive Porsche, or any other make. Plus, it's fun. Most people (maybe not everyone) who buy a sportscar have an element of competitiveness in them.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I'm disappointed to see this lengthy thread digress into a "my car's better than your car" thing. I WANT a TT-RS, but I want it for its own merits, not because of some perceived superiority thing, and I don't need to defend my potential purchase to anyone.
> PS, as mentioned, I owned a 2006 Cayman S for 2 1/2 years and it's the only car I've ever had that I regret selling. If the TT-RS comes in at too high of a price, a lightly used Cayman is near the top of my list of alternatives.


I don't think it's deteriorated into a 'my car's better than your car' thing. For those of us in the US, the TT-RS is an unknown entity. We have never seen one, let alone driven one. The various comparisons serve to give us a general idea what it is we are waiting for. How will it handle? How does it accelerate? We can compare it to cars we have driven to get an idea of what the TT-RS offers.

As most know, there are many more important things than HP, torque, and 0-60 times. Those benchmarks may serve as a basis for comparison, but straight line speed is rather boring. Take the Lotus Elise or Exige for example. On paper, they don't seem all that special, but put one on a track and it will out-perform almost anything else out there.

Plus, it gives us something to do while we wait. Once Audi releases the pricing, we can focus on that. Even then, there will be comparisons - "for the same price, I can get 'x'"; or "I can get a 'y' for less!" In fact, I would be willing to bet there will be even more comparisons once the price is announced!

I want a TT-RS too. You get about 90% the performance of an R8 for less than half the price! What's not to like?

And talk about justifying your decision - I may trade a Carrera S for the TT-RS. How many people will understand that? LOL 

Now, back to our regularly scheduled whining (or whinging for those across the pond) - where's the price?!?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

what is the deal with the filler panel 6W9 anyone know?? if its mandatory option, does it come installed from factory or does the dealer put it on? if its removed after the car arrives will the TT-RS grille be the full mesh like in europe or no??? and will there be any marks left on the grille from the panel......


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> what is the deal with the filler panel 6W9 anyone know?? if its mandatory option, does it come installed from factory or does the dealer put it on? if its removed after the car arrives will the TT-RS grille be the full mesh like in europe or no??? and will there be any marks left on the grille from the panel......


It's a mystery...just like the price.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> what is the deal with the filler panel 6W9 anyone know?? if its mandatory option, does it come installed from factory or does the dealer put it on? if its removed after the car arrives will the TT-RS grille be the full mesh like in europe or no??? and will there be any marks left on the grille from the panel......


 Read back a few pages. Charlieslasher, who seems to be in the know, says it's on all US bound orders and doesn't mean much of anything. He explained the mesh grill thing to my satisfaction.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

nice so he said if you got the filler panel option there will be no filler panel there just full mesh... i hope so!  :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Read back a few pages. Charlieslasher, who seems to be in the know, says it's on all US bound orders and doesn't mean much of anything. He explained the mesh grill thing to my satisfaction.


I imagine this is correct, but the truth is no one has seen a 2012 TT RS either for the US or anywhere else. There are not even any pics from Audi, but cars will be in port in about 1-2 weeks. Silly.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Tied for first with 30+ arriving at dealers the week of 7/18.
(Read in a post on QuattroWorld)



Axel1 said:


> A Ibis pic for mkauzer... sounds like he might get the first TT RS in America!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> nice so he said if you got the filler panel option there will be no filler panel there just full mesh... i hope so!  :thumbup:


I would imagine it's just like the TTS - a Euro plate holder is under the filler panel. I guess we will know for sure in about 3 weeks. . .


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

just out for a leisurely drive on the autobahn... checking out the windmills


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> just out for a leisurely drive on the autobahn... checking out the windmills


That's soo fluffy!! :laugh:

I wanna drive it again so badly already!! Dead set - this is starting to drive me insane!


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

hi guys.

does anyone know the name or paint code for this colour?
i think its audi classic red pearl effect, not too sure..

the code would be a bonus :laugh:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Got a text from my salesman today. No price, but my delivery date of 8/15 has been moved up to 7/25. Amazing!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> Got a text from my salesman today. No price, but my delivery date of 8/15 has been moved up to 7/25. Amazing!


Well, my sales rep tells me that the price you pay will be announced when you read it off of the windstcker at deliver.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

now APR has to hurry up with a chip for the CEPB, something in the range of 430-450 on 93 would be nice


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, my sales rep tells me that the price you pay will be announced when you read it off of the windstcker at deliver.


The latest that prices will be announced will be when the first cars hit the port...which I believe is in about 10 days. Once there, they are given stickers.

I think we will hear next week though.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Not sure if this question has been speculated or answered before...so here goes. 
The acceleration numbers posted by the DSG equipped Euro cars have been nothing short of stupendous. It's a given that even a highly skilled manual driver is going to lose a couple of tics to the electronic launch control program.
But does anyone how gear/final drive ratios compare between the DSG and manual cars? Could the DSG car be more attuned to quick off the line acceleration? I'm imagining that the "moving acceration" numbers will still be VERY strong for the manual car.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, my sales rep tells me that the price you pay will be announced when you read it off of the windstcker at deliver.


Sweet! Won't be long now.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> now APR has to hurry up with a chip for the CEPB, something in the range of 430-450 on 93 would be nice


They told me they have a car on order. Also, I'd plan on 400-410hp.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> They told me they have a car on order. Also, I'd plan on 400-410hp.


They already have a program for the 2010 and 2011 models - 403 hp and 462 lb-ft with 98 RON (about 93 octane) and a whopping 451hp/516tq with 104 RON!! It's just a matter of figuring out the new encryption algorithm in the 2012 ECU.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> They already have a program for the 2010 and 2011 models - 403 hp and 462 lb-ft with 98 RON (about 93 octane) and a whopping 451hp/516tq with 104 RON!! It's just a matter of figuring out the new encryption algorithm in the 2012 ECU.


Exactly. It's been done by a couple of other tuners in Europe.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Got a text from my salesman today. No price, but my delivery date of 8/15 has been moved up to 7/25. Amazing!


I asked for an update after seeing yours, and they're now telling me mine's due to arrive at the Port of Houston on 7/25 up from 8/4. She did tell me not to get too excited yet, that it could still change again.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> They already have a program for the 2010 and 2011 models - 403 hp and 462 lb-ft with 98 RON (about 93 octane) and a whopping 451hp/516tq with 104 RON!! It's just a matter of figuring out the new encryption algorithm in the 2012 ECU.


that's nice but the engine code is different for USA and Canada so i doubt their australian software is gonna be a direct upload, and someone posted apr has no software yet for 2011 TTS due to that tuning protection 10 audi introduced


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I asked for an update after seeing yours, and they're now telling me mine's due to arrive at the Port of Houston on 7/25 up from 8/4. She did tell me not to get too excited yet, that it could still change again.


But it's moving in the right direction!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tdi-bart said:


> that's nice but the engine code is different for USA and Canada so i doubt their australian software is gonna be a direct upload, and someone posted apr has no software yet for 2011 TTS due to that tuning protection 10 audi introduced


That's a bummer about the 2011 TTS. Do you mean that the ecu software is different from the US to Canada?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

currently TT-RS' in europe have engine code CEPA - 340hp
CEPB is the one supposedly coming to USA & Canada - 360hp

it has revised internals a little and possibly small general fixes. there was also a rumor of a TTRS+ (think back to RS6+) coming out in europe with the same engine USA/Canada get, plus it will get carbon brakes and same seats as the R8 GT

so anyway i read APR has one on order? also i read they posted somewhere they will want to have a go of making a tune when it arrives, because their existing tune is from their division in australia

lastly they will have to crack TP10 if they haven't already, i know REVO have not

2011 TTS no soft: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/424981-2011-TTS-in-progress...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

dbndude said:


> hi guys.
> 
> does anyone know the name or paint code for this colour?
> i think its audi classic red pearl effect, not too sure..
> ...


it's described as classic red on the website the photo came from... 
http://bespokemotor.com/2010/classic-red-audi-tt-rs










The 2012 Exclusive Paint Guide found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rder-Guide&p=72044971&viewfull=1#post72044971

shows "Classic Red" on the top of page 3.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazingly my delivery date went from 7/18 to 8/1. This is starting to feel like a port hold. I hope at least we get an Audi "new introduction " party out of it.



DrDomm said:


> Got a text from my salesman today. No price, but my delivery date of 8/15 has been moved up to 7/25. Amazing!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

The manager,here,at Suncoast,says they might keep the cars at port for a month or two,
and release the whole batch,at the same time,in September or October,with pricing at the time...:facepalm::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

They keep this up, I may have to buy that R8 after all!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TTracing said:


> The manager,here,at Suncoast,says they might keep the cars at port for a month or two,
> and release the whole batch,at the same time,in September or October,with pricing at the time...:facepalm::beer::beer::beer:


Dunno if I would be that patient.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Guys,

Granted I have driven and known price from the "get-go", I think you all know the rough price. 

I can vouge, the TTRS is THAT good and is worth the wait, even if they do make you wait an extra month or so. 

I placed my order in February/March. Mine will be arriving in about 2-3 months here in Australia. 

I can promise you guys, (to those who haven't yet driven the car and those who have driven it will agree), it is every bit as epic as we say it is. 

You won't be disapointed, even if your wait is increased.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Not sure if this question has been speculated or answered before...so here goes.
> The acceleration numbers posted by the DSG equipped Euro cars have been nothing short of stupendous. It's a given that even a highly skilled manual driver is going to lose a couple of tics to the electronic launch control program.
> But does anyone how gear/final drive ratios compare between the DSG and manual cars? Could the DSG car be more attuned to quick off the line acceleration? I'm imagining that the "moving acceration" numbers will still be VERY strong for the manual car.


Man (and I could be wrong so don't quote me on this), but I'm sure it's in the gear change and slight ratio changes. If the 2 are moving and both accelerate I can almost garauntee they will be identical. 

I think the real reason anyway is that 1st to 2nd, no matter how quickly you can change it's not up to spec of the DSG. It's just to do with the jump in ratio between 1st and 2nd, whereas 2nd and 3rd are much closer together. 

I currently have 2 R32's, 1 is DSG and one is manual and granted they are not the same gearbox's as the TTRS, from the launch it inches ahead VERY slightly and on change 1st to 2nd again, VERY slightly, but on the move (from 2nd through 3rd, 4th etc) there is absolutely nothing between them.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TTracing said:


> The manager,here,at Suncoast,says they might keep the cars at port for a month or two,
> and release the whole batch,at the same time,in September or October,with pricing at the time...:facepalm::beer::beer::beer:


The original word from Audi was August or September. So when they gave delivery dates of July and August, it wasn't that unlikely. I don't know why we wouldn't just take those dates as the "most likely".


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I bought my first gift for the new RS.

http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=2_157_561&products_id=960


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I bought my first gift for the new RS.
> 
> http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=2_157_561&products_id=960


 tell me u didnt really just spend 300 on mirror covers.. lol .. coulda just carbon fiber wrapped them for 20 bucks if that..


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Amazingly my delivery date went from 7/18 to 8/1. This is starting to feel like a port hold. I hope at least we get an Audi "new introduction " party out of it.


My thought would be that the first cars didn't get out of Hungary or put on the last ship on time...for whatever reason.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

xBassi said:


> tell me u didnt really just spend 300 on mirror covers.. lol .. coulda just carbon fiber wrapped them for 20 bucks if that..


They aren't covers. They are new housings. And it's cheaper than the $1000-$1500 (electrically folding) option on the RS.

I wouldn't "wrap" the stock ones.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TTracing said:


> The manager,here,at Suncoast,says they might keep the cars at port for a month or two,
> and release the whole batch,at the same time,in September or October,with pricing at the time...:facepalm::beer::beer::beer:


After allowing more time to digest this, I believe this is just idle speculation from someone at a dealership who has no more idea than we do. Almost ALL dealers at some time or another will make claims as fact when they don't have any real inside information. I find it very hard to believe that the handful of AudiUSA employees who really know when the TTRS's will be released and how much they will cost have "leaked" that information to a select few dealers, that would cause way too much internecine infighting. At every point of my quest for this car, I've known things from reading the forums before my dealer has. 
Until proven otherwise, I'm still going to believe that in just a few weeks, the first proud new owners will be driving their US bound cars, and that mine won't be far behind it.


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> it's described as classic red on the website the photo came from...
> http://bespokemotor.com/2010/classic-red-audi-tt-rs
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, been through it.
cant get a code for the "classic red" though


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Looking over the charts on those links, looks like Classic Red falls into the "Audi Exclusive" category. The ordering information appears to be the same for all colors in that category and costs $6000 extra (yikes!). 
My guess is if your dealer ordered it, they would simply put in the wording "classic red" along with the other applicable codes given on that chart. 
No offense, but I think it's kind of dull color. I had a 2001 TT in Amulet Red which I liked, and I think the Volcano and Brilliant Red's are good, the Classic is too subtle for my tastes.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> They aren't covers. They are new housings. And it's cheaper than the $1000-$1500 (electrically folding) option on the RS.
> 
> I wouldn't "wrap" the stock ones.


One word of caution - when you wrap the new mirror housing with 3M clearbra or similar, be sure to wrap around the edge. Probably best to wrap it before installing to ensure full coverage. Carbon fiber will yellow with sun exposure. If you leave a bit uncovered, it will turn yellow while the protected portion will stay black. Looks ugly on an R8, I'm sure it won't look any better on a TT-RS.

Also, the carbon fiber bits in the engine bay will yellow from heat. Consider removing them for routine driving. Put them in for show if desired. Ever see the carbon fiber engine covers from a used RS4? Every one I have seen is yellowed. Mainly a cosmetic issue, but with time the structural integrity will be affected. While UV protection will help with body parts, there is no protection from heat.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> After allowing more time to digest this, I believe this is just idle speculation from someone at a dealership who has no more idea than we do. Almost ALL dealers at some time or another will make claims as fact when they don't have any real inside information. I find it very hard to believe that the handful of AudiUSA employees who really know when the TTRS's will be released and how much they will cost have "leaked" that information to a select few dealers, that would cause way too much internecine infighting. At every point of my quest for this car, I've known things from reading the forums before my dealer has.
> Until proven otherwise, I'm still going to believe that in just a few weeks, the first proud new owners will be driving their US bound cars, and that mine won't be far behind it.


Aren't the delivery dates in the system and can be queried with the commission number? That's probably where the dealers are getting the info. The question is when/if Audi does a port hold to release the first batch of cars all at once how long will it be? I guess they'd have to wait for at least the second shipment of cars so we need to find someone's commission number for that batch.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dbndude said:


> thanks, been through it.
> cant get a code for the "classic red" though


I might be able to get you a paint code for classic red, I think I have it at home. An exclusive order for an Audi paint should be $2500, it's $6000 for a non-Audi, industry color. 

Classic red looks like it could be interesting, I really like it on this R8.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4876642-Classic-Red-R8-V10-Audi-Forum-NYC


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe Charlie will run mine again: J 29043
I'm prepared for waiting but wouldn't mind knowing what Audi currently has as "status".



JohnLZ7W said:


> Aren't the delivery dates in the system and can be queried with the commission number? That's probably where the dealers are getting the info. The question is when/if Audi does a port hold to release the first batch of cars all at once how long will it be? I guess they'd have to wait for at least the second shipment of cars so we need to find someone's commission number for that batch.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I bought my first gift for the new RS.
> 
> http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=2_157_561&products_id=960


did you get the gloss, matte, or silver finish?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I see on the Audi of Canada website:

*"Audi Configurator Temporarily Unavailable*
*Please note that we are currently updating the Audi Configurator with the new 2012 model lineup. Please see your preferred Audi dealer for more details.

We apologize for any inconvenience. Please check back shortly."*

maybe they'll add the Canadian 2012 TT RS soon! 

of course it will be mid-2013 before Audi America adds the 2012 data


----------



## dbndude (Jan 14, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I might be able to get you a paint code for classic red, I think I have it at home. An exclusive order for an Audi paint should be $2500, it's $6000 for a non-Audi, industry color.
> 
> Classic red looks like it could be interesting, I really like it on this R8.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4876642-Classic-Red-R8-V10-Audi-Forum-NYC


thanks John!!

i hope you're able to help me out!!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> did you get the gloss, matte, or silver finish?


Gloss. I believe that's how the stock CF mirrors are finished.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a whole lot of looks for our baby!



















paint your TT RS this and you'll get noticed! 









one of my favorite colors...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the look of some front windshield banners.... I might have to consider one someday.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

more colors









TTS in a different blue









a two tone might look classy...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dbndude said:


> thanks John!!
> 
> i hope you're able to help me out!!!


Sorry, checked a few places and I don't have anything official. There are a few references to it being LA3G but I couldn't find any pics to confirm.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

just hanging with a Porsche GT2 and Maserati GT...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a great looking Ibis with the retractible wing for mkauzer...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a Misano all wrapped for Jeremy


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> a Misano all wrapped for Jeremy


Guys those photos are awesome!

Axel1 - This may sound really dumb, but that's not ACTUALLY how the car is shipped is it?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you. I've become a fan of your posts.



Axel1 said:


> a great looking Ibis with the retractible wing for mkauzer...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Axel1 - This may sound really dumb, but that's not ACTUALLY how the car is shipped is it?


 
I don't think so...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Gloss. I believe that's how the stock CF mirrors are finished.


I'd love to also get a CF or dark gray gas cap lid to get rid of the last of the silver bits.

This Sportec one would do the trick http://translate.google.com/transla...tml&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1263&bih=599&prmd=ivns
but unless I'm missing something, it appears the price is 1512 CHF (Swiss francs) not counting installation, that equates to about $1805 USD.
so I don't think I'll be going that route anytime soon.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yikes on the CF gas cap price!

Looking at those pics really annoys me that we aren't getting Daytona Gray.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Exactly. But I've always wanted a white car too so.....



DrDomm said:


> Looking at those pics really annoys me that we aren't getting Daytona Gray.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> TTS in a different blue


It's a gray color. I had one like it. Meteor gray I believe - changes color in the sun.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I did find another CF style gas cap covering... this one is a .5mm thk stick on. The company is TID Stying, a Korean company, who sells their products in N.America through PARTS4EURO and ZMAX AUTOSPORT, and in Australia at BWA AUTO. 

*edit 6/27/11: PARTS4EURO just added this to their website.. $309.99*
http://parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?products_id=1393

http://www.tidstyling.com/shop/step...c_code=C20110530075626&m_code=M20110530075747


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Just got back from the dealer.

Seems the regional sales people have just the base price for the TT-RS now. Hopefully, all the package pricing will be available next week. And then I hope they release the info!

All I can say is - good news for the US! And, my estimate was pretty close.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Just got back from the dealer.
> 
> Seems the regional sales people have just the base price for the TT-RS now. Hopefully, all the package pricing will be available next week. And then I hope they release the info!
> 
> All I can say is - good news for the US! And, my estimate was pretty close.


Spill the beans, Dr. Bill !!! What is the US base price???


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> Spill the beans, Dr. Bill !!! What is the US base price???


To quote Dr. Bill, "Based on the Canadian prices, my estimate for the US base price is $57,500. We should know soon. I hope."


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> To quote Dr. Bill, "Based on the Canadian prices, my estimate for the US base price is $57,500. We should know soon. I hope."


Well, he didn't tell me exactly, but he did say: 'your guess of $57,000 is pretty close - if you include the destination charge'. So I was a bit high it seems.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Well, he didn't tell me exactly, but he did say: 'your guess of $57,000 is pretty close - if you include the destination charge'. So I was a bit high it seems.


I certainly hope so... but I'll believe that when I see it. opcorn:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tdi-bart on the way to work after cracking the chip code on his CEPB !!!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

eh??


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I don't think so...


LOL I didn't think so, but thought I might ask anyway. 

Looks mad! 

Where did you find all these pics man? 

Found anymore blacks for me to drool over? :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Found anymore blacks for me to drool over? :laugh:


coming right up !!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ya know, I feel like we're all gonna have to get together once we get our cars and have a few beers. :beer:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

and a gray one for DrDomm and me to commiserate over the lack of..


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> coming right up !!


Bro you are amazing!!  

Where do you find all of these?

Seeing more black photo's helps to reassure I got the right colour!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


This one is in Sydney, Australia!! Just realised plates are one of the Audi dealers over here!

SWEETT!! 

Pretty sure I've seen this one running around because of the Aluminium Pack.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Bro you are amazing!!
> 
> Where do you find all of these?
> 
> Seeing more black photo's helps to reassure I got the right colour!



Yes - thanks for digging up the great photos. :thumbup:

Now I know I was correct in not deleting the rear wing. At first I was worried I was too old for a car with a wing. Now I know it's part of what makes the TT-RS special and helps differentiate it from a garden-variety TT.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> This one is in Sydney, Australia!


here's another Sydney TT RS... near the Royal Motor Yacht Club in Point Piper..


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The only Audi I'm driving at present is my Bburago model !


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

We'll be looking for Joshsmith to be joining the Australian Racing Drivers Club and thrashing his new TT RS at Eastern Creek soon!!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Well, he didn't tell me exactly, but he did say: 'your guess of $57,000 is pretty close - if you include the destination charge'. So I was a bit high it seems.


Man, I sure hope you're right, that would put it right where I hoped and wanted it to be.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Ya know, I feel like we're all gonna have to get together once we get our cars and have a few beers. :beer:


it might include TT & TTS & look something like this... (I'm not sure who invited the Cayman..)


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Axel1 said:


> it might include TT & TTS & look something like this... (I'm not sure who invited the Cayman..)


not a cayman... it was a 997.2 Carrera


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> here's another Sydney TT RS... near the Royal Motor Yacht Club in Point Piper..


Man how did you find this pic??

I live about 5 minutes from the RMYC ! 

Spooky! 

On that corner is a cop station... *******s!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> We'll be looking for Joshsmith to be joining the Australian Racing Drivers Club and thrashing his new TT RS at Eastern Creek soon!!


HELL YESS!!!!  

hahah champion man! You and your epic photos!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Josh, just saw your build order in your sig..."heated Recaro bucket seats"? I didn't think those Recaro's came heated. If so, I wish we had them. The TTS seats are decent, though.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

fyi, I revised the CF gas cap post here: showthread.php?5272355-TT-RS-Order-Guide&p=72245501&viewfull=1#post72245501 to add the $310. price.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> fyi, I revised the CF gas cap post here: showthread.php?5272355-TT-RS-Order-Guide&p=72245501&viewfull=1#post72245501 to add the $310. price.


Now that's a ripoff. But you can find 5% discount codes for parts4euro.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Can't wait for the perforated steering wheel.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

can't slight us Sepang buyers


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Josh, just saw your build order in your sig..."heated Recaro bucket seats"? I didn't think those Recaro's came heated. If so, I wish we had them. The TTS seats are decent, though.


Hey man, yeah in Aus the Recaro's are actually standard but you can change to the TTS seats as a NCO. 

The heated part is an option though. 

Does the US get the Recaro's ??


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Does the US get the Recaro's ??


No. They do not have the required airbags.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Hey man, yeah in Aus the Recaro's are actually standard but you can change to the TTS seats as a NCO.
> 
> The heated part is an option though.
> 
> Does the US get the Recaro's ??


So you changed to the TTS seats at no charge, but then paid extra to have them heated? I think most people would say that's not a fair trade since the Recaro's are more expensive.

Anyway, we don't have the Recaro option. We get the TTS seats standard, and pay to have them heated, as well.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Is the RS wheel thicker than the regular TT...or is it just perforated?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So where is the f#[email protected] price for this [email protected]#$er????



And the configurator.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Today's Audi press release of 45 "Limited Edition" TT RS's for the Australian market doesn't sound much different than what the US will get, except for the Stronic. Mostly it gives them stuff at no extra charge... but at $140K AUS ($146K USD) that shouldn't be hard for Audi to do!! 

Press Release




*Audi Launches TT RS S Tronic With Exclusive Limited Edition Model In Melbourne*


Melbourne motor show hosts the debut of TT RS S tronic, celebrated with a very special and very exclusive Limited Edition model



 Just 45 Limited Editionmodels will be sold, representing nearly $9,000 of desirable additional equipment at no extra cost



 TT RS S tronic 2.5-litre TFSI engine with 250kW, 450Nm and 0-100km/h in 4.3 seconds with new launch-control function
Melbourne, July 1, 2011 - The Australian International Motor Show hosts the debut of the 7-speed S tronic TT RS, celebrated with a very special limited edition model of which just 45 will be offered in Australia - representing $8,460 of additional value at no extra cost.

The Audi TT RS, the flag-ship TT model, is now available with Audi's cutting-edge seven-speed dual-clutch transmission. This state-of-the-art transmission adds another driving dimension to Audi's purist driving machine, with lightning-fast gear changes and a level of efficiency that is pioneering in its class. Shifts are completed within just a few hundredths of a second, and are silky smooth and incredibly comfortable: there is no perceptible interruption in the flow of power.

The S tronic transmission has also been designed for high efficiency at any and every speed. For example, seventh gear is configured as a high-geared overdrive which reduces engine speed at highway speeds, thus cutting fuel consumption. The TT RS Coupé consumes an average of 8.5 litres of fuel per 100 km on European combined cycle, and emits just 197 g/km of CO2.

The driver can also choose between two fully automatic shift modes, and a manual mode in which gears are changed using either the shift paddles on the steering wheel or with the selector lever.
Another highlight of the S tronic transmission is the launch control function, which delivers virtually perfect acceleration from a standing start: maximum power and minimum wheel spin. This means the TT RS equipped with the S tronic transmission accelerates even faster than a manual transmission-equipped TT RS. The S tronic Coupé sprints from zero to 100 km/h just 4.3 seconds. Top speed is governed electronically at 250 km/h. 



The Limited Edition model - of which just 45 will be sold, making it a highly exclusive proposition - celebrates the launch of the TT RS S tronic by offering a raft of highly desirable equipment at no extra cost. The Limited Edition package includes:


Black exterior styling package
Metallic Paint
19-inch 5-arm Rotor design wheels in titanium finish
Sports exhaust system
Adaptive headlights
BOSE sound system
Extended leather interior package
LED interior lighting package
These sought-after features represent $8,460 in additional value. The TT RS Limited Edition is available only with Audi's 7-speed S tronic transmission.

The unique 2.5-litre five-cylinder TFSI engine in the Audi TT RS received the "International Engine of the Year Award" for its class in 2010 and 2011.

Fitted with two of Audi's core technologies - turbocharging and FSI direct injection - this power-packed engine delivers 250 kW between 5,400 and 6,500 rpm and a thumping 450 Nm between 1,600 and 5,300 rpm.

In conjunction with Audi's quattro permanent all-wheel drive and a high-performance chassis, the five-cylinder engine delivers an outstanding driving experience.

Developed by quattro GmbH, the Audi TT RS is the pinnacle of the TT range and combines outstanding performance with a razor-sharp chassis and excellent fuel efficiency.

_Audi TT RS S tronic Manufacturers List Price:_
(MLP excludes dealer delivery and government statutory charges)
Audi TT RS 7-speed S tronic Limited Edition: $139,900
Audi TT RS 7-Speed S tronic: $139,900
Audi TT RS 6-speed manual: $139,900


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Today my salesman texted me that the Audi Loyalty rebate for the TTRS will be $750 on a lease, and $1500 on a purchase.

FWIW.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I love this review's description of the TT RS's sound:

_*"Like the smell of summer's first cut grass, a sound can bring you back to an exact point in history with a jolt so startling it staunches the breath in your lungs. Turn the key, blip the throttle, get rolling, find second then third gear. Squeeze a bit of throttle and wake up the boost. Surf up through the two thousands, then the threes, on around the dial to the red-line. I'm back in one of the first properly quick cars I ever drove, the magical 1989 Audi Quattro 20V.*_

_*The engine in the new TT RS has nothing material to do with that old warhorse. There are no parts in common, only the layout – five cylinders, four valves per cylinder and a huge turbo. The old engine had 220 hp, the new one 340. This one is mounted transversely instead of longitudinally, and the aluminum-bodied TT body is night-and-day different from the galvanized-steel Quattro.*_

_*But those Audi RS engineers must be just as sentimental as I am. They thought it worth spending hundreds of hours of development time working on the intake and exhaust to make sure the TT RS sounds spookily like the 20V Quattro. It's a deep subversively jazz-funk rhythm at low revs, solidifying and harmonizing and polishing itself smooth as it picks up speed and voice. Lift the throttle and there's a wry little chuckle from the wastegate; get back on the pedal and it doesn't waste an instant in getting back the groove."*_

I know I'm going to be addicted to the throaty and hoarse exhaust note this baby produces. Probably only when is it raining will my windows not be down & the Sport button activated... to hell with the rougher ride!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Today my salesman texted me that the Audi Loyalty rebate for the TTRS will be $750 on a lease, and $1500 on a purchase.
> 
> FWIW.



That's not bad. $1500 is better than nothing! Beats the R8!

Of course, it would be nice to know what the $1500 is deducted from.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> *"...a deep subversively jazz-funk rhythm at low revs, solidifying and harmonizing and polishing itself smooth as it picks up speed and voice. Lift the throttle and there's a wry little chuckle from the wastegate; get back on the pedal and it doesn't waste an instant in getting back the groove."*


Has anyone else set their start-up page to Fortitude? Thanks Axel1! Now if Dr. Bill could just come back with the price guide I'd could relax a bit.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> Is the RS wheel thicker than the regular TT...or is it just perforated?


Yeah man it is much thicker in your hands - you'll love it! Can't wait to grip that thick flat bottomed steering wheel (sounds sooo bad) :facepalm: haha


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Today's Audi press release of 45 "Limited Edition" TT RS's for the Australian market doesn't sound much different than what the US will get, except for the Stronic. Mostly it gives them stuff at no extra charge... but at $140K AUS ($146K USD) that shouldn't be hard for Audi to do!!





Axel1 said:


> I love this review's description of the TT RS's sound:
> 
> _*"Like the smell of summer's first cut grass, a sound can bring you back to an exact point in history with a jolt so startling it staunches the breath in your lungs. Turn the key, blip the throttle, get rolling, find second then third gear. Squeeze a bit of throttle and wake up the boost. Surf up through the two thousands, then the threes, on around the dial to the red-line. I'm back in one of the first properly quick cars I ever drove, the magical 1989 Audi Quattro 20V.*_
> 
> ...


Just regarding the Limited Edition - I almost cried until I found out it's going to be the S-Tronic and that it only gives extra features, rather than any performance upgrades. THANK GOD!!!

And man - that quote made me sit at work and get all excited about my TTRS! :laugh: I will forever be in Sport Mode, rough ride and more noise will just encourage me to drive harder  muhahah


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I love this review's description of the TT RS's sound:
> 
> _*"Like the smell of summer's first cut grass, a sound can bring you back to an exact point in history with a jolt so startling it staunches the breath in your lungs. Turn the key, blip the throttle, get rolling, find second then third gear. Squeeze a bit of throttle and wake up the boost. Surf up through the two thousands, then the threes, on around the dial to the red-line. I'm back in one of the first properly quick cars I ever drove, the magical 1989 Audi Quattro 20V.*_



The complete review:

http://www.allcarz.com/forbiden-fruit-audi-tt-rs-top-gear


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah man it is much thicker in your hands - you'll love it! Can't wait to grip that thick flat bottomed steering wheel (sounds sooo bad) :facepalm: haha




Thanks bud! Thats the answer I was wanting to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> That's not bad. $1500 is better than nothing! Beats the R8!
> 
> Of course, it would be nice to know what the $1500 is deducted from.


No, it's fine. I was afraid that such a limited car would have no incentive.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> No, it's fine. I was afraid that such a limited car would have no incentive.



Same here, $1500 aint bad.


So how do we prove loyalty? Just have a current insurance card with an Audi on it 2001 or newer?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> No, it's fine. I was afraid that such a limited car would have no incentive.


I agree - I figured it would be like the R8 - no incentive.

If you are an Audi Club member, there is also the $500 member bonus from them. That will help with the APR flash.  (need to be a member for at least 6 months prior to purchase)


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Audi has some interesting policies. Along with Loyalty incentives and club discounts, they also have Supplier discounts. The only models excluded from that in 2011 were the R8 and S4.


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

DrDomm said:


> Today my salesman texted me that the Audi Loyalty rebate for the TTRS will be $750 on a lease, and $1500 on a purchase.
> 
> FWIW.



You might want to double check that, your salesman might be mistaken. The Audi USA website states that the owner loyalty is for 2011 models. The TT RS will be a 2012 model.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

nahf14 said:


> You might want to double check that, your salesman might be mistaken. The Audi USA website states that the owner loyalty is for 2011 models. The TT RS will be a 2012 model.


Well, there was no TT-RS in 2011, so if it's listed at all, it should be correct. The dealers just got all the 2012 pricing info (except the TT-RS), which is not on the Audi of America website yet either. We can hope. . .


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

nahf14 said:


> You might want to double check that, your salesman might be mistaken. The Audi USA website states that the owner loyalty is for 2011 models. The TT RS will be a 2012 model.


Not to say that he couldn't be mistaken, but we had a conversation that not all Audi's(i.e. the R8) get loyalty rebates. He said he would check on the RS. A couple of days later he came back with that info...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> I agree - I figured it would be like the R8 - no incentive.
> 
> If you are an Audi Club member, there is also the $500 member bonus from them. That will help with the APR flash.  (need to be a member for at least 6 months prior to purchase)


Audi Club member? Really? I'm a member. Where did you find this out?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Audi Club member? Really? I'm a member. Where did you find this out?


From the ACNA. And the dealer.
Just fill out the form and wait - a check for $500 will magically appear in the mail!
It only took a couple months when I got the TTS. You have until next January to submit a form for any new or used Audi purchased from a dealer this year.

_The ACNA Member Loyalty Program rules are simple:

Be an ACNA member in good standing for at least six months prior to the date of purchase or lease
Purchase or lease any model new or Certified Pre Owned Audi from an authorized Audi dealer from January 1, 2011 through December 31, 2011
Download the Loyalty Program Claim form from the ACNA website (audiclubna.org) and submit it with the required documentation to the National Office before January 31, 2012
No exceptions to rules_


http://www.audiclubna.org/component/content/article/137


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> From the ACNA. And the dealer.
> Just fill out the form and wait - a check for $500 will magically appear in the mail!
> It only took a couple months when I got the TTS. You have until next January to submit a form for any new or used Audi purchased from a dealer this year.
> 
> ...


Dude, you made me $1000. I bought my Q7 in April, and soon the RS. Thanks.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

That is MAD! 

Do we get something like that here in Aus? Or is that only something from the US?!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Since we don't have our new TT RS's yet, at least we can keep reading the reviews about that amazing engine's sound track!!!

*…for Audi fans, the big deal about this motor is the sound. Its offbeat harmony echoes faithfully the music of the original Quattro…*

*…it has a melodious straight-five engine, just like the original Audi Quattro had…*

*…a deep, guttural note released via a now-open valve by the left-hand tailpipe…*

*…the skin-tingling music as the engine revs enthusiastically up to 6,800 rpm; the unmistakable, throaty roar is the classic five cylinder sound from Audi…*

*…Fire up the engine and you’re greeted with one of the sweetest burbles of any production car on the road today…*

*…The sound from both the engine and exhaust is fantastic to say the least…*

*…Anyone who has driven, or heard, an old Audi five-pot turbo working hard will look forward to hearing a reprise in this new RS. And on one level they won’t be disappointed; the distinctive timbre of that resonant hum is successfully recreated. But the throbbing beat of the Quattro has largely gone, replaced by a more penetrating exhaust note…*

*…The five-cylinder arrangement gives a characteristic off-beat thrum under full throttle and the occasional pop and splutter on downchanges. The surprise here is quite how boisterous the engine is for the usually super smooth Audi brand. It can get intrusively bassy when loaded from low revs…*

*…punctuated by a raucous sound that makes you want to press a little harder on the right pedal…*

*…Rev it up from idle and the telltale turbo aspirated five-cylinder engine note spools to a crescendo. At the peak of the rev limiter, jump off the throttle and a glorious whipcrack whooshes through the cabin as the revs fall reluctantly back down to 800rpm…*

*…The turbocharged five-cylinder engine purrs gently at idle and then roars all theway to the red line…*

*…The exhaust note is raspy, off beat and enhanced with the sci-fi soundtrack of the turbo, trumpeting via a performance exhaust system and filling the cabin with a deep induction roar…*

*…Each gear change invokes a duet of wastegate chirrup and piercing blow-off valve blasts. Time it right and on the overrun you’re rewarded with a guttural noise that evokes images of a bull gurgling unleaded. The sound is alien; nothing like a Ford Focus ST (which features a similar engine configuration) or a hyper-enhanced four-pot S3 lump. Nor the ‘snap, crackle, pop, boom!’ of the 30-year-old S1 Ur Quattro rally car which started this development path. Instead, I had to cast my net wider than usual to find something remotely similar. Then I got it: Tom Morello, lead guitarist of Rage of the Machine, conjured up an eerily similar sound in his riff on Bulls on Parade. Deep, metallic and filled with intent, every rise and fall in pitch becomes my anthem as I hastily dispatch a flurry of lefts and rights to my rear-view mirror. This TT is definitely worthy of the RS badge…*


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Since we don't have our new TT RS's yet, at least we can keep reading the reviews about that amazing engine's sound track!!!


Ahhh that made my heart race! Dead set was like porn (bar the hard-on) :laugh::laugh: 

Going insane for my new beast to arrive!!! eace:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> Since we don't have our new TT RS's yet, at least we can keep reading the reviews about that amazing engine's sound track!!!
> 
> *…for Audi fans, the big deal about this motor is the sound. Its offbeat harmony echoes faithfully the music of the original Quattro…*
> 
> ...



OMG I'm not sure that post is safe for work.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> OMG I'm not sure that post is safe for work.


 I'll bring everyone back down from the high with this evaluation from C and D...

"On the highway, you will be bombarded by noise. It sounds very much like a low-flying Cessna is pacing you, propeller blades smacking the air...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I'll bring everyone back down from the high with this evaluation from C and D...
> 
> "On the highway, you will be bombarded by noise. It sounds very much like a low-flying Cessna is pacing you, propeller blades smacking the air...


SWEEET!! MORE NOISE TO LISTEN TO!!  :thumbup::thumbup:

Looking forward to the noise of the TTRS Warble beasty uneven rough powerful exhaust popping 5 cylinder turbo whistling ahh (drools).. wait, forgot my train of thought........ :facepalm:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I'll bring everyone back down from the high with this evaluation from C and D...
> 
> "On the highway, you will be bombarded by noise. It sounds very much like a low-flying Cessna is pacing you, propeller blades smacking the air...


you forgot the part "...while your ever-present passenger practices his didgeridoo..." 

I see you didn't order the sports exhaust... good for you!!

I'd recommend you don't push the sport button either 

and if you expected this car to be quiet, you probably picked the wrong car. 95% of the numerous reviews I've read from around the world say they love the sound... that it might be one of the best in the world. But I admit, if you primarily go one speed on the highway you better not use the sport button, use the top gear, and still get yourself some ear plugs. I don't think most folks will buy this car for that purpose... so I hope your not too disappointed.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Please, please, please Audi, throw us a bone and announce pricing already. I watch this thread all day every day waiting for the announcement or good rumor and it's still not happening.

I gave my dealer a check to order one almost a year ago, way before they even knew they were coming. I've been patient. I've got my financials in order. I want the car. 
I have waited on ordered cars before but never one with such an open-ended finale. I've pretty much drawn my line in the sand about how much I'll pay, and I have two alternatives in mind if the TT comes in too high. Everyday I also peruse AutoTrader for those watching cars come and go, with pricetags.

Please.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I watch this thread all day every day waiting for the announcement or good rumor and it's still not happening.


Thank God. I thought it was only me.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Thank God. I thought it was only me.




Im guilty too...:sly:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> Thank God. I thought it was only me.


I suspect there are a few of us. 

Although since I got an unconfirmed estimate, I feel much better. Sort of.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> you forgot the part "...while your ever-present passenger practices his didgeridoo..."
> 
> I see you didn't order the sports exhaust... good for you!!
> 
> ...


I'm not the least bit concerned but I do hate inner cabin drone while cruising. I'd be surprised if it is as bothersome as my 225 was with the Borla exhaust. That was hideous on the highway. Milltek paired with a 3" dp on the other hand, has been perfect! I think the C&D guy was a pansy.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope the sports off button takes care of the drone. I wonder if the sports exhaust helps with the drone with the closing of the baffles? This would be my daily so I don't want too much noise. If i do feel like noise i'd just hop into my other RS


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My latest update...Car was Factory Inspected 6/29. Scheduled to load onto ship 7/6, and arrive at port 7/18. Release to carrier scheduled for 7/22, and to dealer week of 7/25.

VIN TRUB........... My car is real! 

Oh, btw I moved up to #9 on the US list. Vermont is number 1 now. LOL. And apparently, as of now there are no cars in the US.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> My latest update...Car was Factory Inspected 6/29. Scheduled to load onto ship 7/6, and arrive at port 7/18. Release to carrier scheduled for 7/22, and to dealer week of 7/25.
> 
> VIN TRUB........... My car is real!
> 
> Oh, btw I moved up to #9 on the US list. Vermont is number 1 now. LOL. And apparently, as of now there are no cars in the US.


Interesting... this should be the second boat, hopefully that's all they will wait for before releasing cars from port. By comparison BMW has already started delivering 1Ms to customers


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Interesting... this should be the second boat, hopefully that's all they will wait for before releasing cars from port. By comparison BMW has already started delivering 1Ms to customers


Yes, it should be the 2nd boat, but I'm skeptical that any cars have been shipped yet.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

http://classicmemories.co.uk/audi_ttpage.htm
great looking 12"x10" prints available in LH or RH drive, with or without front plate, light or dark shading, choice of border color, B&W or Hand Coloured...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm, Did you see a Livermore, California on the U. S. list?


DrDomm said:


> Oh, btw I moved up to #9 on the US list. Vermont is number 1 now. LOL. And apparently, as of now there are no cars in the US.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> DrDomm, Did you see a Livermore, California on the U. S. list?


As soon as I posted that last update, I knew you were gonna ask. I totally forgot to ask about exactly where your car was while I was at the dealer. I wasn't looking at the screen. The guy rattled off the first five...you car wasn't there anymore. Then he found mine, and counted down to "nine". Yours could have been 6, 7, 8, or higher but I forgot to ask. Sorry. 

Anyway, these are estimates and they seem to change frequently. Plus the other variables are time at port, travel time to dealer, and dealer prep. Plus, my dealer said that I might be better off waiting til August depending on what financing rates are.

Tomorrow, I'm going to call and have them find out what port in Germany it's leaving from, and what port it will arrive at before being trucked. Gonna see if I can figure out the ship it's on, and track it. Ha ha, this is getting so crazy.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Yes, it should be the 2nd boat, but I'm skeptical that any cars have been shipped yet.


m3cosmos is reporting his port date as 7/6/11...I guess some must have shipped then.

I feel like a TT RS stalker.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Posting the yellow TT RS is not allowed. I'm jealous.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Posting the yellow TT RS is not allowed. I'm jealous.



What about a yellow R8?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll call too. Either that or I've got to get some therapy.


DrDomm said:


> Anyway, these are estimates and they seem to change frequently. Plus the other variables are time at port, travel time to dealer, and dealer prep. Plus, my dealer said that I might be better off waiting til August depending on what financing rates are.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> What about a yellow R8?


Grrr...

At least I've got my GTI!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Not to doubt the info you've been given, but I would think how ever many cars are on the list are how many are in that shipment not who's "number 1," etc. Actual delivery dates will depend as much on ground transportation as anything. I wouldn't swear to this but I think Audi's primary POE in the states is the Port of Houston. I know there is a huge processing area here for VW/Audi and I see them leaving the area on trucks all the time. Chances are I might see a load of TT-RS's before mine gets here.
You mention the date of 7/25, that was one my dealer threw out too,maybe we're shipmates!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*NEWS FLASH !!!*

Cargo Ship Carrying Audi TT RS Cars destined for North America Seized By Somali Pirates 










http://www.thecarconnection.com/new...ng-2300-hyundai-cars-seized-by-somali-pirates

(hey... it could happen )


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> *NEWS FLASH !!!*
> 
> Cargo Ship Carrying Audi TT RS Cars destined for North America Seized By Somali Pirates
> 
> ...


That will never happen - the pirates have no idea what the cars are worth!
Of course, nobody in the US does either! 

Maybe that's why Audi won't release the price - to keep the pirates away! :laugh:
Of course, I know some Navy SEALs that are pretty good at that too. (the pirate thing, not keeping prices secret)


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I had to email my dealer for the latest and here it is:
Order Entry
04/29/2011
Marked Sold Order
04/29/2011
Vehicle Assigned
04/29/2011
Release to Manuf.
05/11/2011
Release for Production
06/14/2011
Actual Production Week
27/2011 07/04/2011
Factory Inspected
still blank
Departure Port Arrived
still blank
Ship Loaded
07/06/2011
Port Arrived
07/25/2011
Rel. to Carrier (Port)
07/29/2011
Dealer Delivered
Week of 08/01/2011

No VIN yet, guess that doesn't appear until it's "Factory Inspected"

I asked about the base price, she says still nothing that they know of.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Not to doubt the info you've been given, but I would think how ever many cars are on the list are how many are in that shipment not who's "number 1," etc. Actual delivery dates will depend as much on ground transportation as anything. I wouldn't swear to this but I think Audi's primary POE in the states is the Port of Houston. I know there is a huge processing area here for VW/Audi and I see them leaving the area on trucks all the time. Chances are I might see a load of TT-RS's before mine gets here.
> You mention the date of 7/25, that was one my dealer threw out too,maybe we're shipmates!


Yes, the position of the delivery is dependent upon many factors...I think I said that. It was all tongue in cheek...since we don't have a price or brochure, we have to talk about something.

US Audi Ports are Rhode Island, NY (NJ, really), Delaware, Georgia, Houston, and San Diego I think. There's a few. Halifax in Canada.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> *NEWS FLASH !!!*
> 
> Cargo Ship Carrying Audi TT RS Cars destined for North America Seized By Somali Pirates
> 
> ...


Yes, and a boat could sink, or come close. Google "Cougar Ace".


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, my boat is Camellia Ace. Looks like it will ship from Emden Germany, and arrive in Davisville, RI. Ha ha.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Today's update from dealership: Car was loaded on ship 6/27. Will arrive San Diego 7/25. Expected at dealership in Livermore, CA on 8/1 ... barring pirate intervention.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm surprised to see so many POE's for Audi even though it makes perfect sense. I'm glad those wacky Euro's don't celebrate the 4th so they can to building my car early next week!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's my boat...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Today's update from dealership: Car was loaded on ship 6/27. Will arrive San Diego 7/25. Expected at dealership in Livermore, CA on 8/1 ... barring pirate intervention.


That must be because you are on the west coast. Mine won't even be loaded til 7/6, and is supposed to be in port 7/18.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> That must be because you are on the west coast. Mine won't even be loaded til 7/6, and is supposed to be in port 7/18.


And I wonder how many days a ship is at port waiting for all cargo to load. So then I thought mine might have been loaded on the first day. And then I wondered how many days a ship lays at port until the last items are off loaded. And then I relalized that first on is probably last off. And then I went to the closet to have a scotch... and you'll notice it's still morning here.:facepalm:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

My money is on Dr, Domm for the first TTRS stateside.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

When DrDomm gets tired of his car color after a few years and paints it yellow, he can swap out the black TTS seats for these babies!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> And I wonder how many days a ship is at port waiting for all cargo to load. So then I thought mine might have been loaded on the first day. And then I wondered how many days a ship lays at port until the last items are off loaded. And then I relalized that first on is probably last off. And then I went to the closet to have a scotch... and you'll notice it's still morning here.:facepalm:


I did a bunch of shipping research last night. It seemed most large shipping vessels are only in Port 2-3 days.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues said:


> My money is on Dr, Domm for the first TTRS stateside.


m3cosmos is scheduled to have his at dealer 2 weeks before mine. His should be in port next week.

I'm busy next few weeks with work, a wedding, and a vacation. I'm cool waiting til the end of the month.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Axel1 said:


>


My MINI has custom leather, black with perforated inserts with red showing through, and red piping. It was done locally and very high quality. I might consider something for the TT if the black is too somber.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> m3cosmos is scheduled to have his at dealer 2 weeks before mine. His should be in port next week.


...so we will get our prices!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Still waiting...










- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> ...so we will get our prices!


You would think, right?

BTW, one of the top 10 cars on the list I heard about this week was going to Alabama. I hope that's the one APR is getting.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, my sales rep tells me that the price you pay will be announced when you read it off of the windstcker at deliver.


Come on people, wake up and smell the octane.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> Come on people, wake up and smell the octane.


That's probably true, but there will be window stickers on some cars soon. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> Come on people, wake up and smell the octane.


Which one?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Yes, the WTF 93 Octane to be specific.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm's TT RS after he does a few things to help it reduce a little weight...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Some creative photoshopping on the web that combined elements of the quattro concept with the TT RS. Mk3 anyone?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> DrDomm's TT RS after he does a few things to help it reduce a little weight...


Love it! I'd be better off reducing my own weight a little, though.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Fissues said:


> My money is on Dr, Domm for the first TTRS stateside.


I don't think so. Apparently, there are some in port here now. Waiting for window stickers. . .:banghead:


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Some creative photoshopping on the web that combined elements of the quattro concept with the TT RS. Mk3 anyone?


I'd still take the first one Where do i sign up for it?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> BTW, one of the top 10 cars on the list I heard about this week was going to Alabama. I hope that's the one APR is getting.


Me too... the sooner we can get on a magazine cover 










not having owned an Audi, VW, or Porsche previously, I had no reason to check out APR. But being that their US site is just 5 hours from me, I believe I might be traveling there from time to time to get a few of their goodies installed...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Love it! I'd be better off reducing my own weight a little, though.


DrDomm's weight loss is really paying off!!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> DrDomm's weight loss is really paying off!!!


Haha, I wish. The closest I've been to that is cresting the uphill at Lime Rock in a Miata.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hohenester TTRS Level 2*

9100 euro. (Turbo+intake+new spark plugs+software).
though stage 2 is tested @ Sportauto and is as follows:

475hp @ 6910 rev/min
610Nm @ 3880 rev/min

Made changes @ turbo flow and intake
different spark plugs
wider carbon fenders
front splitter (small version)
H&R Clubsport suspension with uniball links (slalom setup)
ATS GT-R wheels 18 x 11J with 285/30 R18 Dunlop Direzza 3G
Drexler lock @ front axle
race exhaust
brake discs in 2 piece floating design for standard caliper

(and gets the award for ugliest rear spoiler... yes that is double stacked!!)


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Really pointless banter - but I REALLY want mine to hurry the @$%%@ up!! :banghead:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Really pointless banter - but I REALLY want mine to hurry the @$%%@ up!! :banghead:


Pointless? This is serious stuff. Check out my next post.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, it looks like my boat just docked in Emden, Germany. It should pick up my car by Wednesday, and then hopefully off to Rhode Island. It'll probably stop in Halifax first, though.

Here's an image of it's track in the port. Looks like it had to kill some time before it actually docked. I imagine the image is showing where the cars to be loaded are waiting to the left. Cool.










Anyone else's car coming over on the boat with mine?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I imagine the image is showing where the cars to be loaded are waiting to the left.


We want you to zoom in now and find your VIN through the windshield!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> We want you to zoom in now and find your VIN through the windshield!!


I tried. 

Ha ha, I know it's a stock satellite image.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

In preparation for my RS, I spent the last few days restoring the S to "stock" for trade-in. Removed the 4-point harnesses last weekend. Put the stock rear sway bar in on Tuesday. Yesterday, went back to the stock front brakes.

It's still a great car, and it makes me a little sad to see it leave. I feel like I'm trading the transmission for an engine. Well, we all have to make sacrifices.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Domm, Here's your boat. It looks like direct to Davisville! Due in on July, 18 at 8:00am

http://www.molroro.com/MOLVesselSchedule.aspx














Here's my boat


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm set on sepang at purchase, but already debating what color I might get it painted next after about 4 years when I think I'll be up for a change from the "youthful" sepang looks... my top choices are a Daytona Gray equivalent, perhaps with new wheels such as these pics. This car evokes an expensive, techy, and powerful look to me. My planned upgrades in power would supply the muscle behind the looks.














































A very different look I might consider is a matte black. I know that is a "love it or hate it" look, which frankly most hate (or consider it a "just repaired" primer look). To me it's the "meanest" of all colors, rough, racing, emphasis on performance looks... but I realize most casual viewers would not be impressed. If I chose this color I would just adopt the attitude that I didn't give a damn! I guess I would be striving for (as one review described some TT RS features) "the pretty eye liner effect of the ornate running lights is somewhat at odds with the butch aesthetics... but the tall side sills help bring back that overall menacing effect."




























What's your impressions of those two looks?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Fissues said:


> Here's my boat


HaHa !! You guys probably feed Norad info when they track Santa at Christmas!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues said:


> Domm, Here's your boat. It looks like direct to Davisville! Due in on July, 18 at 8:00am
> 
> http://www.molroro.com/MOLVesselSchedule.aspx


Thanks so much. Cool, no waiting around for Canada!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> ... my top choices are a Daytona Gray equivalent, perhaps with new wheels such as these pics. This car evokes an expensive, techy, and powerful look to me...


Exactly


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Daytona Gray is a great color. I think it would look better with the titanium wheels though. Not a huge fan of the matte black look.

What I want to try is ordering the Euro seats from overseas somewhere. Providing they are set up for a 5 or 6 point harness. If not, Recaro and Corbeau have some nice options.

Then it will be up to who gets the ECU flash first - APR or STaSIS. I've been very happy with APR in the past, but keeping the factory warranty intact with STaSIS is also appealing.

Then maybe search for some 18" wheels, 18x11 or 18x12 if they would fit. Anyone know the bolt pattern, center bore, and offset needed? (I think it's a 5x112 bolt pattern, but I'm not sure)


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Daytona Gray is a great color. I think it would look better with the titanium wheels though. Not a huge fan of the matte black look.
> 
> What I want to try is ordering the Euro seats from overseas somewhere. Providing they are set up for a 5 or 6 point harness. If not, Recaro and Corbeau have some nice options.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, Stasis stuff is super expensive. The TTS ECU flash is $1500, and doesn't give the same gains as APR or Revo. The website says there is a "factory-matched" warranty. I'm not sure there is a blanket policy that if you use Stasis products or software that Audi will honor the factory warranty.

Wheels? 18"? I was thinking 20", but the 19's are fine. I believe all TT's have a 57.1mm bore and 52mm offset with 5x112 bolt pattern. I believe they are all 9" wide. Why 10" or 11" on smaller wheels?


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Wheels? 18"?...Why 10" or 11" on smaller wheels?


I would assume for the track (lighter weight with greater contact area) although there is no point in using wider rubber than your engine or brakes can handle (not to mention fender clearance with a lowered track-oriented suspension).


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> I would assume for the track (lighter weight with greater contact area) although there is no point in using wider rubber than your engine or brakes can handle (not to mention fender clearance with a lowered track-oriented suspension).


Right.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

TT412GO said:


> I would assume for the track (lighter weight with greater contact area) although there is no point in using wider rubber than your engine or brakes can handle (not to mention fender clearance with a lowered track-oriented suspension).


Plus, 18" tires cost less than 19" ones - and give you more options.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Plus, 18" tires cost less than 19" ones - and give you more options.


But not 18x11. Never seen them. Maybe they exist though. To each his own.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Pointless? This is serious stuff. Check out my next post.


Haha champion! I'm going out of my mind! Everyday I drive to work in the R32 day dreaming I'm in the TTRS  



Axel1 said:


> I'm set on sepang at purchase, but already debating what color I might get it painted next after about 4 years when I think I'll be up for a change from the "youthful" sepang looks... my top choices are a Daytona Gray equivalent, perhaps with new wheels such as these pics. This car evokes an expensive, techy, and powerful look to me. My planned upgrades in power would supply the muscle behind the looks.
> 
> A very different look I might consider is a matte black. I know that is a "love it or hate it" look, which frankly most hate (or consider it a "just repaired" primer look). To me it's the "meanest" of all colors, rough, racing, emphasis on performance looks... but I realize most casual viewers would not be impressed. If I chose this color I would just adopt the attitude that I didn't give a damn! I guess I would be striving for (as one review described some TT RS features) "the pretty eye liner effect of the ornate running lights is somewhat at odds with the butch aesthetics... but the tall side sills help bring back that overall menacing effect."
> 
> ...





Dr. Bill said:


> Daytona Gray is a great color. I think it would look better with the titanium wheels though. Not a huge fan of the matte black look.
> 
> What I want to try is ordering the Euro seats from overseas somewhere. Providing they are set up for a 5 or 6 point harness. If not, Recaro and Corbeau have some nice options.
> 
> ...


Mate I REALLY like the Daytona Grey with Titanium look alloys. I actually saw one last night parked by the side of the road with the blackout pack.. I had to stop and stare for about 10 minutes :screwy:. Looks absolutely fantastic!! Are you guys not getting the Daytona Grey?? -- His rego was TT:25:RS  (MAN IF YOU ARE OUT HERE PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR A TTRS CRUISE!!!  ) I'm thinking of changing my plates to JS:77:RS - thoughts??

As for the Matte Black - it looks FANTASTIC from the front because of the sharper angles. However the back isn't as great as it is a lot smoother in shape.



DrDomm said:


> But not 18x11. Never seen them. Maybe they exist though. To each his own.


I've been told that the 255/35 R19's are the best option guys, not entirely sure if it's true but apparently the 20's are too harsh as they are 255/30 R20 and they tend to skip around and the 18's are only 235/40 R18 (or 245/40 R18 - not sure which one). Apparently the 19's were the medium of the 2 giving great look but also best for performance. You'll also need to see if the 18" can actually fit on the car given the calipers are MASSIVE!! That or there will need to be some fat offset for the 18's to fit over the calipers !!

WANT MY TTRS!!!!!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> You'll also need to see if the 18" can actually fit on the car given the calipers are MASSIVE!! That or there will need to be some fat offset for the 18's to fit over the calipers !!
> 
> WANT MY TTRS!!!!!


The TT-RS comes with 18" Standrad in Europe. I would like 18's for the winter. I want the smallest, lightest rims to fit over the brakes. I don't know why the craze for huge rims now a days. With the poor road conditions in michigan all these big rims dent in pot holes then need replacement. On top of that 19" and above tire pricing becomes unreasonable. With the weight and size of the TTRS 20" is stupid in my honest opinion.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> The TT-RS comes with 18" Standrad in Europe. I would like 18's for the winter. I want the smallest, lightest rims to fit over the brakes. I don't know why the craze for huge rims now a days. With the poor road conditions in michigan all these big rims dent in pot holes then need replacement. On top of that 19" and above tire pricing becomes unreasonable. With the weight and size of the TTRS 20" is stupid in my honest opinion.


Actually the 20" option is the lightest OEM wheel you can get.

18" oem 11.8kg?
19" oem rotor 12.6kg
19" oem RS4 style 12.7kg
20" oem forged RS4 style TTRS 11.2kg


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Actually the 20" option is the lightest OEM wheel you can get.
> 
> 18" oem 11.8kg?
> 19" oem rotor 12.6kg
> ...


How does that work..??? 

Also how did you find out?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Actually the 20" option is the lightest OEM wheel you can get.
> 
> 18" oem 11.8kg?
> 19" oem rotor 12.6kg
> ...


Yeah, but the titanium Rotors look the best 

I was at the Nürburgring this weekend and saw Daytona, Sepang and Ibis RS's. Sepang with OEM RS4's, Daytona with aftermarket forged and Ibis with titanium Rotors. I was busy driving so many laps and showing my family around that I didn't even think about getting photos. Sorry, guys.

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, but the titanium Rotors look the best
> 
> I was at the Nürburgring this weekend and saw Daytona, Sepang and Ibis RS's. Sepang with OEM RS4's, Daytona with aftermarket forged and Ibis with titanium Rotors. I was busy driving so many laps and showing my family around that I didn't even think about getting photos. Sorry, guys.
> 
> - Jeremy -


UTTERLY JEALOUS!!! 

And yeah the titanium rotors look epic (I have them  )


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> The TT-RS comes with 18" Standrad in Europe. I would like 18's for the winter. I want the smallest, lightest rims to fit over the brakes. I don't know why the craze for huge rims now a days. With the poor road conditions in michigan all these big rims dent in pot holes then need replacement. On top of that 19" and above tire pricing becomes unreasonable. With the weight and size of the TTRS 20" is stupid in my honest opinion.


Uh, you have a GT3 RS and are about to get your TT RS, and you are talking about practicality and cost. 

Hey, I bet your TT RS is in port or just about to get there. Cool!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Uh, you have a GT3 RS and are about to get your TT RS, and you are talking about practicality and cost.
> 
> Hey, I bet your TT RS is in port or just about to get there. Cool!


Looks like it's been pushed back maybe you'll get yours first? Mines been revised to 7-14 arrival ETA of 7-25 delivery. 

I'm just not a fan to spend $ for less performance. Most of the time 17-18" has the best performance since they can make them light. High quality forged 18" should weigh in at 17lb range or 7.7kgs. I'm just saying I want lighter meaning faster . Yes looks matter but this was just an example.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

m3cosmos said:


> Looks like it's been pushed back maybe you'll get yours first? Mines been revised to 7-14 arrival ETA of 7-25 delivery.
> 
> I'm just not a fan to spend $ for less performance. Most of the time 17-18" has the best performance since they can make them light. High quality forged 18" should weigh in at 17lb range or 7.7kgs. I'm just saying I want lighter meaning faster . Yes looks matter but this was just an example.


IMO, 19" Forgestar F14's will look right at home on the TT RS. They're inexpensive, strong and lightweight. They would be my wheel of choice for performance. But the OEM titan rotors give me a big stiffy, so I won't be changing them...

- Jeremy -


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a dot race! I'm switching back to DrDomm.



m3cosmos said:


> Looks like it's been pushed back maybe you'll get yours first? Mines been revised to 7-14 arrival ETA of 7-25 delivery.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> How does that work..???
> 
> Also how did you find out?


The 20s are forged, all the others are cast. Weights are from the UK forum where for a brief period of time they were obsessed about the weight of everything


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Looks like it's been pushed back maybe you'll get yours first? Mines been revised to 7-14 arrival ETA of 7-25 delivery.


Bummer. I wonder if our boats are the same. I'm gonna be on vacation, so not sure when I'll actually get mine. 



> I'm just not a fan to spend $ for less performance. Most of the time 17-18" has the best performance since they can make them light. High quality forged 18" should weigh in at 17lb range or 7.7kgs. I'm just saying I want lighter meaning faster . Yes looks matter but this was just an example.


That is usually the case. That being said, tires do have mass, and sometimes the thicker sidewall isn't much lighter than a larger diameter wheel.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> It's a dot race! I'm switching back to DrDomm.


My boat is still anchored. I'm imagining my car is driving on right now. 

Hopefully it takes off tonight or tomorrow.

BTW, still no prices!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


>


Sepang with titanium is soooo good. There's a local B8 S4 that was special ordered in Sepang, it looks great in person.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Axel, for the Ibis /Tail delete/Titanium. You're always thinking of everyone. 




Axel1 said:


>


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

I"ll contribute some photos. I've check out the car before ordering one


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> I"ll contribute some photos. I've check out the car before ordering one


Great Pics! when I see the TT RS engine pics it always seems to me that most of engine's weight looks like is on the passenger side of the car??


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> Great Pics! when I see the TT RS engine pics it always seems to me that most of engine's weight looks like is on the passenger side of the car??


The transmission is on the driver's side beneath the airbox, etc. The car is probably fairly well balanced, laterally. But it's still 60/40 longitudinally 

If you're worried about peak performance, good coilovers and corner balancing is the way to go.

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


You n your photos Axel! Loves it!

Looking at these, The Aluminium Pack definitely looks awesome - but I think on the black I prefer the whole car to be as stealth as possible, with exception of Aluminium Mirrors and Titanium Allow 2 Tone.

WANT IT NOW!!



Show of hands if all you can think about is TTRS and how epic it's gonna be when you get it? :wave:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

For all you guys with Suzuka Grey TTRS - some dodgy photo's from my phone when I got to spend some time with it. 




































You can see my R32 sitting next to it in my garage - had to make sure it fits !!!























































Still pondering if I made the right colour decision on colour....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is some black ones that I spent some time with.. 









































































The above few is exactly how mine will look from the outside.. SOOO SEXY!!!!









































































So did I make the right decision with Phantom Black???
As you can see - I've had a play with the TTRS a fair few times!!! :laugh: hahaha


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's my show of hands...:wave:

BTW, the black TTRS with the black grill is what I'm getting. However, I thought the exhaust tips would be black as well...not that it matters.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> So did I make the right decision with Phantom Black???
> As you can see - I've had a play with the TTRS a fair few times!!! :laugh: hahaha


Great pics Josh! so jealous of the driving you were able to do before purchasing... and seeing your car color in all lights. Both cars I have currently are black... so I am also a big fan of that look. I don't think any of us will be disappointed!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Here's my show of hands...:wave:
> 
> BTW, the black TTRS with the black grill is what I'm getting. However, I thought the exhaust tips would be black as well...not that it matters.


I believe the exhaust tips are black only when the sport exhaust is ordered (which Josh is not getting). The separate (in most countries) "black appearance package" is the grill surround. :wave:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I believe the exhaust tips are black only when the sport exhaust is ordered (which Josh is not getting). The separate (in most countries) "black appearance package" is the grill surround. :wave:


Ohhhhhhh......

Thanks. They all get black anyways.

Grrr....my boat hasn't left Germany yet. Scheduled to leave in an hour...fingers crossed.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

This is a photo of "my boat" from yesterday. Unfortunately, I only see VW's and no TT RS in the photo. Must be there somewhere.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

So what sort of break-in period/conditions does Audi recommend for the 2.5T engine?


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> So what sort of break-in period/conditions does Audi recommend for the 2.5T engine?


No idea. The european owners manual is screwed up due to the laws and requirement of new cars. I know in the UK they have the first oil change being one or was it two year away! :sly: This is clearly not the case here. We get the true recommended maintance from the manufacture without law restrictions. I may just buy a service plan but hopefully i'll keep this car more than 2 years. We'll see how much i'll like it.

It's a good question and hopefully someone here can shead some light. 

With the flat hp and torque this car will be the fastest TTRS yet probably faster than the R8 V8 . I wonder how many are they producing.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I've driven a Raven Black TT for 10 years. Black is Beautiful, especially when you put depth into the gloss. I always applied Zaino. What's the current choice for a beautiful finish. This will be my first white car. I think I'm going to enjoy the white playing with the titanium. Not sure about the side mirrors. Are they brushed aluminum? Might be too many colors going on there. I'm thinking mine is going with DrDomm's on the Camilla Ace as I'm scheculed to arrive San Diego on 7/25. I think my sales person has mistaken my port for San Diego. I'm not sure Audi uses San Diego anymore. Anyway, last I heard I was due for delivery to Livermore, Ca. 8/1. Unfortunately I'm due in Las Vegas on 8/2. So I might have to leave it at the dealer for a few days.




joshsmith said:


> So did I make the right decision with Phantom Black???
> As you can see - I've had a play with the TTRS a fair few times!!! :laugh: hahaha


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> So what sort of break-in period/conditions does Audi recommend for the 2.5T engine?


About a year ago, Road & Track published a little Technical Tid Bit (or whatever they call it) about engine break-in. The gist of it was that engine break-in is accomplished in about 25 miles.  If you think about, it makes sense. 

Let's say you average 2500rpm, and 25mph. In that first hour of use, your engine has spun 150,000 times. That's usually enough work to get anything "broken in".


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> So what sort of break-in period/conditions does Audi recommend for the 2.5T engine?


The advise my salesman gave me when I picked up the TTS was - 'drive it like you stole it!' 

Probably like any engine - no long trips at constant RPM, varied RPM with a few short runs to near red line, no short trips where it doesn't reach operating temperature, don't lug the engine, etc for the first couple hundred miles. Then bed the brakes and let 'er rip!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I have generally followed recommended guidelines for break-in on my cars bought new. Biggest reason is IF there is some weird anomaly and your engine explodes early on, you can bet they're going to scan your ECU for over-revs. I don't mind pushing it a bit early on, I tend to agree that the 1000 mile + break in periods are probably overkill, but I think at least 300-500 miles so that engine, brakes, clutch, tires, etc all can bed in.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> The advise my salesman gave me when I picked up the TTS was - 'drive it like you stole it!'
> 
> Probably like any engine - no long trips at constant RPM, varied RPM with a few short runs to near red line, no short trips where it doesn't reach operating temperature, don't lug the engine, etc for the first couple hundred miles. Then bed the brakes and let 'er rip!


This is pretty accurate. I can't find the article I mentioned earlier, but some other stuff online confirms that modern engines don't have the imperfections of older ones.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


>


Ah yes, the elusive seats! And their missing air bags. 

Fortunately, they look like they may be the new Recaro Sporster CS seats! 
So that should be easy to fix.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> My boat is still anchored. I'm imagining my car is driving on right now.
> 
> Hopefully it takes off tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, still no prices!


 My money is still on the Dr.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Finally, my boat has set sail for Rhode Island. 










It left about 9 hours late, but it's supposed to arrive 3 days ahead of what my Audi info says.

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Finally, my boat has set sail for Rhode Island.
> 
> 
> It left about 9 hours late, but it's supposed to arrive 3 days ahead of my Audi info says.
> ...


It better hurry if it's going to beat the ones that are already in port!
Come on Audi - turn 'em loose!!! (with the price, of course!)


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Here's my show of hands...:wave:
> 
> BTW, the black TTRS with the black grill is what I'm getting. However, I thought the exhaust tips would be black as well...not that it matters.


Oh mad - so we have to fully blacked out TTRS' - LOVE IT! 



Axel1 said:


> Great pics Josh! so jealous of the driving you were able to do before purchasing... and seeing your car color in all lights. Both cars I have currently are black... so I am also a big fan of that look. I don't think any of us will be disappointed!!


Yeah been really lucky that I've been able to do that - I think I could get the car in hot pink and still not be disapointed!! 



mtbscoTT said:


> So what sort of break-in period/conditions does Audi recommend for the 2.5T engine?


My guy at Audi has one and so does 1 other, my guy at Audi for the first 1000km lets the car lug and pull itself in the gears to wear it in down low really well, then the second 1000km he thrashes it to wears it in up high. I forget exactly how he explained it, but it did make a lot of sense. The other guy who has one doesn't do all of that and his feels slower, gearbox doesn't feel as good and feels like it has different power delivery. (they've both had more than 1 each and it's the same everytime.)



Dr. Bill said:


> Ah yes, the elusive seats! And their missing air bags.
> 
> Fortunately, they look like they may be the new Recaro Sporster CS seats!
> So that should be easy to fix.





DrDomm said:


> Finally, my boat has set sail for Rhode Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hell excited to get in these seats!!!!! 

I think those are the seats from the Clio Sport R27 - if so, they're fantastic!!! They're not the replacement of the ones I am getting, different model - but nonetheless VERY good!!! I'm guessing that's in your lounge room???

Where are you tracking your ship and finding out what ship it is etc by the way??


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mkauzer said:


> I've driven a Raven Black TT for 10 years. Black is Beautiful, especially when you put depth into the gloss. I always applied Zaino. What's the current choice for a beautiful finish. This will be my first white car. I think I'm going to enjoy the white playing with the titanium. Not sure about the side mirrors. Are they brushed aluminum? Might be too many colors going on there. I'm thinking mine is going with DrDomm's on the Camilla Ace as I'm scheculed to arrive San Diego on 7/25. I think my sales person has mistaken my port for San Diego. I'm not sure Audi uses San Diego anymore. Anyway, last I heard I was due for delivery to Livermore, Ca. 8/1. Unfortunately I'm due in Las Vegas on 8/2. So I might have to leave it at the dealer for a few days.


The mirrors are matte aluminum, not necessarily brushed. I love it, personally. Maybe others don't.

The aluminum accent is very subtle on the white and suzuka colors.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Where are you tracking your ship and finding out what ship it is etc by the way??


http://www.marinetraffic.com

My ship is Camellia Ace. I just enter that into the search field. Anyone can find their ships name by asking their Audi dealer to call Audi distribution.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

interesting how they truck them into germany to get shipped instead of italy which is closer, cause the TT-RS is made in hungary


----------



## stiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Great forum here! I am a total newb and kinda torn. I just purchased a base 2011 Oolong grey TT which I love. Didn't think I would need any more performance but after reading this entire thread and kinda getting used to what my TT can do I am feeling the urge. Do you guys think i would notice much difference if I stepped up to an RS? Called my sales guy and he wasn't aware of the RS but said he would research. Would probably take a major beating on a trade at this point as well. Sounds like I'm looking to be talked down from the ledge.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> interesting how they truck them into germany to get shipped instead of italy which is closer, cause the TT-RS is made in hungary


It's on a train. The bodies are made in Germany, put on a train, and the vehicle is assembled in Hungary. Then the completed vehicle is put back on the train for the return trip. Then it's off to port for parts unknown. With prices unknown.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Feeling lucky? Prices announced today maybe?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

stiv said:


> Great forum here! I am a total newb and kinda torn. I just purchased a base 2011 Oolong grey TT which I love. Didn't think I would need any more performance but after reading this entire thread and kinda getting used to what my TT can do I am feeling the urge. Do you guys think i would notice much difference if I stepped up to an RS? Called my sales guy and he wasn't aware of the RS but said he would research. Would probably take a major beating on a trade at this point as well. Sounds like I'm looking to be talked down from the ledge.


You would notice a HUGE difference! Almost 150 more hp and almost 100 lb/ft of torque!! Plus, a better suspension and better brakes. And, it's a bit lighter as well.

The bad thing is - you would take a huge depreciation hit as well. (I would guess at least 10% of the purchase price) Probably not worth it right now. Maybe next year? The depreciation would be similar, and the TT-RS may be more available. It's a pretty small niche market and I doubt they will all sell right away, but who knows. And, you'd have a year to save up for it.

Ask the dealer what sort of deal they could make. Maybe they will include Audi Care or some other perks to make up for getting hosed. Also consider a private sale. You could possible get more for the car, but would lose any sales tax advantage.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing!

But in fairness, I think that every day...



mtbscoTT said:


> Feeling lucky? Prices announced today maybe?


----------



## stiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Dr. Bill for the insight. I figured I would take a nice hit but was hoping for the best. I was really interested but kinda suprised by the car and driver "short take" stating that the 0-60 would go up to 4.5 as a result of the manual. Audi states that my ride is 5.3 so was starting wondering if I would expeience a noticable difference in the RS. Sorry to hijack this thread. Will search and see if this has been discussed.
Thanks again!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

stiv said:


> Thanks Dr. Bill for the insight. I figured I would take a nice hit but was hoping for the best. I was really interested but kinda suprised by the car and driver "short take" stating that the 0-60 would go up to 4.5 as a result of the manual. Audi states that my ride is 5.3 so was starting wondering if I would expeience a noticable difference in the RS. Sorry to hijack this thread. Will search and see if this has been discussed.
> Thanks again!


I am usually a fan of Car and Driver but they were talking out their arse on that comparison test. It is a given that even the best manual driver is going to give some up to the computer driven DSG 0-60 time, but almost no way it's going to be almost a full second. BTW, a full second in 0-60 is VERY noticeable, maybe not necessary, but again quite noticeable. 
As far as depreciation on your new car, I hate to say it but you'll lose more like 20% if you went to trade it in. Audi's have about 8-10% mark up from invoice new. A dealer is never going to offer up close to his invoice for a new car for even an only slightly used pre-owned one. I would have to agree with Dr Bill, wait at least a year to see how things pan out.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

stiv;72422117 ... Do you guys think i would notice much difference if I stepped up to an RS?... [/QUOTE said:


> The RS seems _nearly_ worth it for the sound alone. If I had been aware that it was coming back when I placed my order, I might have held off and waited for one.
> 
> OTOH where I live, there's hardly ever a chance to let my car rip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Feeling lucky? Prices announced today maybe?


Apparently not. Again.

It's getting a bit frustrating - I know they know the price. I know there are cars at port in the US now. They cannot be released from port without the price info. And yet, we wait. :banghead:

Maybe those who live near a port need to do some snooping around after hours. :laugh:


----------



## stiv (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you guys again for all the helpful info. I was hoping that was the case with the car and driver article. I will pad the breaks here a bit and see how things shake out. Would I be able to find more about the "re-flash" in forum? Any warranty issues with that? Someone told me that the service dept. at the dealership can't detect it. Thanks again.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

For Stiv, when did you buy your 2011? This year or last year? I think when it hits 2 years old is your best time to trade it in, and move to a TTS or RS.

Zero to sixty is misleading. For DSG cars, they are tested using launch control. No one uses launch control on a regular basis.

For a flash, go to goapr.com. The dealer issue will never be resolved. People argue if they can tell or not.

My boat is in the English Channel.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

stiv said:


> ...Would I be able to find more about the "re-flash" in forum? Any warranty issues with that? Someone told me that the service dept. at the dealership can't detect it. Thanks again.


You gotta pay to play. I've had three Audis reflashed now and so far have not had any issues but I do understand that there could be financial consequences to such "modifications" no matter what other may say. So at this point I haven't had to pay.

I believe that APR offers a free 30 day trial period. Give 'em a try and maybe you will be good to hold off on that RS for a year or two


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, Audi is annoying me. My delivery date got pushed back to 8/1 also. Assuming my car is on the boat I was told, it should be in port 7/15. Grrr...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Starting to look like 8-1 is the port release date.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Starting to look like 8-1 is the port release date.


Well, that's my dealer date...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Well, that's my dealer date...


That's my dealer date too...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Ok, Audi is annoying me. My delivery date got pushed back to 8/1 also. Assuming my car is on the boat I was told, it should be in port 7/15. Grrr...


I'm beginning to feel a little bit responsible for your 8/1 delivery date....sorry.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Well, that's my dealer date...


DrDomm, when was your actual Ship Loaded date (7-1-11)? Mine's stilll unchanged and wondering if we are on different boats?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I'm beginning to feel a little bit responsible for your 8/1 delivery date....sorry.


And why do you feel responsible?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> DrDomm, when was your actual Ship Loaded date (7-1-11)? Mine's stilll unchanged and wondering if we are on different boats?


My load date was 7/6.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmm. Conspiracy theory. From my post last week, my dealer date is also 8/1, and I think the port arrival date (Houston) was listed as 7/18. Sure sounds like the same boat as Dr. Domm's. Weirdly, my production week was listed as this week but my load date was also 7/6. I'll buzz the dealer tomorrow to see if it's been updated. The assistant there always tells me she'll let me know of changes, but I've always had to ask to get the updates.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

On a lighter note, check this out...



Granted, it's about the S-tronic, but the punchline is that he likes the manual better.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Hmmm. Conspiracy theory. From my post last week, my dealer date is also 8/1, and I think the port arrival date (Houston) was listed as 7/18. Sure sounds like the same boat as Dr. Domm's. Weirdly, my production week was listed as this week but my load date was also 7/6. I'll buzz the dealer tomorrow to see if it's been updated. The assistant there always tells me she'll let me know of changes, but I've always had to ask to get the updates.


My boat is supposed to reach Houston on 7/25.

When you talk to your dealer, ask him to see if any RS's have made it to the US yet. I was at my dealer today, but the salesman who actually knows how to do all the "computer stuff" is out for a while.

Personally, I think the 8/1 date is becoming the standard (nonsense) date that they are all getting. Not sure why. Even if they are held in port for a while, why would cars going all over the country all have a delivery date of 8/1?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> My boat is supposed to reach Houston on 7/25.
> 
> Personally, I think the 8/1 date is becoming the standard (nonsense) date that they are all getting. Not sure why. Even if they are held in port for a while, why would cars going all over the country all have a delivery date of 8/1?


I don't think that is true. My date is unchanged from last week. Regarding ETA's is this today's most current.

Port Arrived 07/13/2011
Rel. to Carrier (Port) 07/17/2011
Dealer Delivered Week of 07/25/2011


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> My boat is supposed to reach Houston on 7/25.
> 
> When you talk to your dealer, ask him to see if any RS's have made it to the US yet. I was at my dealer today, but the salesman who actually knows how to do all the "computer stuff" is out for a while.
> 
> Personally, I think the 8/1 date is becoming the standard (nonsense) date that they are all getting. Not sure why. Even if they are held in port for a while, why would cars going all over the country all have a delivery date of 8/1?


I misquoted earlier, my Houston Port arrival date is 7/25...so it would seem that we are on the same one.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> When you talk to your dealer, ask him to see if any RS's have made it to the US yet. I was at my dealer today, but the salesman who actually knows how to do all the "computer stuff" is out for a while.


As of last Saturday 7/2, there were three in port for the Western Zone. That's the only zone my salesman can access.

It seems that 1 August may be the grand unveiling.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> And why do you feel responsible?


If there are only three on board for the western zone, mine might be the one that takes longest to arrive by rail or truck from Houston. Could mine be delaying the release of all because they want to release on the same day?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> On a lighter note, check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, it's about the S-tronic, but the punchline is that he likes the manual better.


So naughty... I want mine noww!!!!

I drove past an Audi dealership this evening on way home from a conference from work.. Just happend to be a Suzuka Grey TTRS sitting in there - I had no choice but to pull in and sit in it because it's been too long. 

Salesman was very cheerful and happy until I mentioned I had already ordered one - he very quickly ended our conversation subtly excorted me out of the car and to do door.... LOL


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> I don't think that is true. My date is unchanged from last week. Regarding ETA's is this today's most current.
> 
> Port Arrived 07/13/2011
> Rel. to Carrier (Port) 07/17/2011
> Dealer Delivered Week of 07/25/2011


Good. I hope someone gets their car soon.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I misquoted earlier, my Houston Port arrival date is 7/25...so it would seem that we are on the same one.


Cool! Our cars are like siblings.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> As of last Saturday 7/2, there were three in port for the Western Zone. That's the only zone my salesman can access.
> 
> It seems that 1 August may be the grand unveiling.


That's cool that there are actually cars here. Hopefully we get prices soon.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> If there are only three on board for the western zone, mine might be the one that takes longest to arrive by rail or truck from Houston. Could mine be delaying the release of all because they want to release on the same day?


I thought there was an Audi port in California. But once a car is release from port to a carrier, it isn't going to take too long (more than 10 days) to get anywhere.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I emailed my dealer early this morning, should hear back from her by 11 CST or so and I'll post up. I am leaving for a 10 day vacation tomorrow so that should take my mind away from the car...at least a little bit...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I thought there was an Audi port in California. But once a car is release from port to a carrier, it isn't going to take too long (more than 10 days) to get anywhere.


There is, that's why it takes a bit longer - the ships have to go through the Panama Canal. I can't remember if it's San Diego or Long Beach. Either way, mine is supposed to arrive there 8/8 - just noticed that's one month away! One long month. . .


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I see another forum has a post stating that the US TT-RS base price is $56,860 plus destination. Not sure of the source, but it's what I was told as well. Maybe the official word will arrive soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dr. Bill said:


> I see another forum has a post stating that the US TT-RS base price is $56,860 plus destination. Not sure of the source, but it's what I was told as well. Maybe the official word will arrive soon!


I know you guys will be happy about this, because that's the official pricing. Audi announced it this morning.

$56,860 base, plus destination.

They don't have an order guide with option prices posted yet, but as soon as they do, I'll get a copy for all of you. Some of you might be excited about some things that are going to be in there...

-Tim


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> There is, that's why it takes a bit longer - the ships have to go through the Panama Canal. I can't remember if it's San Diego or Long Beach. Either way, mine is supposed to arrive there 8/8 - just noticed that's one month away! One long month. . .


I pulled this up from another forum dated 4/20/2010:

"I just spoke with Audi Customer Relations and got a little more information about what's going on with the west coast ports of entry. According to the representative, they are not using San Diego anymore...they are using Houston. All cars headed to the West Coast of the United States will ship to Houston, and will be either railed or trucked depending on final location. She did not know how long this has been going on, but said she thought it was a recent change due to cost analysis (its faster and cheaper to get to Houston and use truck/rail instead of taking the boat all the way to San Diego).

They told me that my car left Germany yesterday (19 April), and will arrive to Houston on 10 May and will be railed to Seattle in order to arrive to the dealer NLT 17 May. That's pretty FAST! Only 21 days on the boat, and then 7 days to get it offloaded and railed to the Northwest. I know that Audi is usually a bit conservative on dates, so I'm hoping it might even be a couple days earlier."

I had read that earlier and thought my car must be on the Camillia Ace also.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Press release*

Full Audi press release below:

Audi announces pricing for 2012 MY TT RS

• Introduction of TT RS marks the much anticipated return of the RS nameplate to U.S.

• TT RS fitted with a manual transmission and the award-winning, powerful 2.5 Liter TFSI® turbo-charged five-cylinder engine

Audi of America today announced pricing for the much anticipated Audi TT RS. The 2012 TT RS is the pinnacle of the TT model line, and signifies the return of the RS nameplate to the U.S. The RS nameplate represents the highest performance category for Audi vehicles, and reflects the technical competencies gained through Audi motorsports successes. The Audi TT RS will be priced at $56,850 (excluding destination charges, taxes, title, options and dealer charges).

The Audi TT RS is powered by the award-winning 2.5 liter turbocharged five-cylinder TFSI engine that generates 360 hp and 343 lb-ft of torque between 1,650 and 5,400 rpm for power on demand. All engine components have been designed to cope with extreme loads and the demands of a thoroughbred sports engine. Forged six-bearing crankshaft, weight optimized connection rods, sodium cooled exhaust valves and lightweight pistons with specifically adapted ring assembly are indicative of the elements engineered into the TT RS.

The combination of FSI® injection and a high-efficiency turbocharger result in optimum combustion, superior power and rapid buildup of boost pressure even at low speeds. The engine is mated to a six-speed manual transmission and quattro® all-wheel drive is standard. An automatic transmission is not available for the TT RS. The Audi TT RS accelerates from 0 – 60 mph in only 4.1 seconds, making it the fastest in its class.

Audi magnetic ride is standard on the TT RS, which allows the suspension characteristic to be actively altered; the driver benefits as the system constantly adapts to the current driving situation. A sport mode stiffens the magnetic ride, enhances throttle responsiveness, and activates a more striking engine sound via flaps in the exhaust system.

The aluminum and steel hybrid ASF® technology also found on the TT and TTS models, reduces weight while helping increase rigidity and safety. The coupe space frame at 3,306 lb is made up of 69% aluminum and 31% steel which makes it 48% lighter than a full steel frame. The Audi TT RS offers excellent aerodynamics with a drag coefficient of 0.32 due to its optimized silhouette and smooth vehicle underbody.

The Audi TT RS features exclusive design elements denoting its special place at the top of the TT model line. The high gloss black diamond-patterned Singleframe® grille and large front air inlets give notice of the vehicles performance, as does the fixed rear wing spoiler that provides increased down force. Oval exhaust pipes, rear diffuser, unique 19” rotor wheels, prominent body sills and exterior mirror housings in matte aluminum finish round out the RS-specific design elements.

The interior of the Audi TT RS also features RS-exclusive appointments, such as the contoured 3-spoke sport multifunction steering wheel, aluminum door sills with the RS logo, and RS-specific interior door handles. Other interior features include 10-way power sport front seats with three-step heating, leather seat coverings, brushed aluminum interior inlays, and available LED ambient lighting.

The Audi TT RS offers electronic features one expects from Audi, including Audi concert radio with single CD player and MP3 reading capability, and AM / FM / SAT radio with a complimentary 3-month subscription to SiriusXM® Satellite Radio. Available advanced electronics offer an increased level of sophistication for the premium sports car, including technologies like Audi navigation plus with real time traffic, MMI® inspired controls, a BOSE® sound system, and Audi music interface.

The 2012 Audi TT RS is a unique car that will appeal to Audi enthusiasts and performance vehicle purists alike. The Audi TT RS goes on sale this summer.

Specifications

ENGINE:

Type: 2.5 liter turbocharged, in-line five-cylinder, spark-ignition engine with TFSI direct injection, four valves per cylinder, double overhead camshafts [DOHC], turbocharger with intercooler.

Arrangement: Front mounted, transverse

Bore: 3.25 in (82.5 mm)

Stroke: 3.65 in (92.8 mm)

Displacement: 151 / 3.25 / 3.65 (2480 / 82.5 x 92.8)

Compression ratio: 10:01

Fuel: Unleaded Super, 95 RON (unleaded regular, 91 RON, as an alternative with slight reduction in performance)

Horsepower (SAE): 360 hp @ 5,500 - 6,700 rpm (265 kW)

Max. torque: 343 lb-ft @ 1,650 - 5,400 rpm (465 Nm)

ENGINE DESIGN:

Cylinder block: Cast iron

Cylinder head: Aluminum

Valve train / intake: DOHC, 4 valves/cylinder

ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:

Battery: 380 amp, 80 amp/hr

Alternator: 140 amp

DRIVETRAIN:

Transmission: 6-speed manual, fully synchronized

Gear ratios:

1st 3.570

2nd 2.160

3rd 1.890

4th 1.430

5th 1.160

6th 0.097

Reverse 4.500

STEERING:

Type: Eletromechanical steering with speed-dependent power assistance

Ratio: 16.9 : 1

Turns (lock-to-lock): 2.9

Turning circle

(curb-to-curb): 35.96 ft (10.96 m)

SUSPENSION:

Front: MacPherson strut (gas charged) with aluminum 3-point lower control arm, aluminum sub frame, tubular anti roll bar, track stabilizing steering roll radius

Rear: Four-link rear suspension with separate spring/shock absorber arrangement

BRAKES:

Service brake: Dual-circuit brake system with diagonal split, ESC, hydraulic brake assistant, front and rear disc brakes ventilated

Front size: 14.6 in (370 mm)

Rear size: 12.2 in (310 mm)

Parking brake: Mechanically actuated at the rear wheels

WHEELS (standard only):

Size: Aluminum, 9Jx19

TIRES (standard only):

Size: 255/35 R19 Y

BODY:

Material: Hybrid ASF construction: Lightweight construction concept, which is a mixed construction using aluminum and steel

Corrosion protection: Multi-step anti-corrosion protection

CAPACITIES:

Engine oil: 6.9 qt (6.5 l)

Fuel tank: 15.90 gal (60 l)

EXTERIOR DIMENSIONS:

Wheelbase: 97.2 in (2,468 mm)

Track front / rear: 61.2/ 60.9 in (1,555/ 1,546 mm)

Overall length: 165.3 in (4,198 mm)

Overall width: w/o mirrors 72.5 in (1,842 mm)

Height: 53.1 in (1,348 mm)

Curb weight, quattro: 3306 lb (1500 kg)

Drag coefficient: 0.32

INTERIOR DIMENSIONS:

Seating capacity: 2 + 2

Head room

front / rear: 37.7/ 32.6 in (957/ 829 mm)

Shoulder room

front / rear: 53.2/ 47.5 in (1,352/ 1,206 mm)

Leg room

front / rear: 41.1/ 29.3 in (1,044/ 743 mm)

Int. vol. (EPA)

front / rear: 47.7/ 26.2 cu ft

Luggage capacity

standard / seats folded: 13.1/ 24.7 cu ft (290/ 700 l)

PERFORMANCE:

0-60 mph 4.1

Top speed 174 mph

EFFICIENCY/ENVIRONMENT:

EPA estimate:

City mpg: Not available at present time

Highway mpg: Not available at present time

Combined mpg: Not available at present time



Read more: http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110708/CARNEWS/110709915#ixzz1RWuW7jJ6


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

PERFORMANCE:

0-60 mph 4.1

Top speed 174 mph!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see the other thread was started for the press release.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer said:


> PERFORMANCE:
> 
> 0-60 mph 4.1
> 
> Top speed 174 mph!


fantastic numbers for an unmodified TT !! I don't think I'll ever have the occasion to test out the top speed, but I'll be testing out the acceleration often! 

Not sure how our modest HP increase over the previous European model can result in us now beating the Stronic 0-60 by quite a bit?? (or 62mph as the case may be...)


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> fantastic numbers for an unmodified TT !! I don't think I'll ever have the occasion to test out the top speed, but I'll be testing out the acceleration often!
> 
> Not sure how our modest HP increase over the previous European model can result in us now beating the Stronic 0-60 by quite a bit?? (or 62mph as the case may be...)



It's slower than the DSG - that was tested at 3.6sec. Audi's published numbers are conservative, so it's probably actually less than the 4.1s listed. With an APR flash, this will be a little rocket ship!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Another interesting factoid...for as long as I can remember, all of the German car companies except Porsche had a gentleman's agreement to cap the top speeds of their US market cars at 155mph. Audi broke ranks with the R8, now they're following with our car. A subtle nuance that few owners ever get to explore, but interesting none the less.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> It's slower than the DSG - that was tested at 3.6sec. Audi's published numbers are conservative, so it's probably actually less than the 4.1s listed. With an APR flash, this will be a little rocket ship!


Note that when Car and Driver published that number there was all sorts of interweb talk that maybe Audi had thrown them a ringer...until it was noted that the figure was within tics of what all the Euro magazines tested too, with different cars. 
Further speculation was that no way an honest 360hp (or less in the C and D car) could produce those numbers, fueling some number crunchers to say the actual figure was probably around the 425hp number. Guess we'll really know when someone gets a US spec on a dyno.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> fantastic numbers for an unmodified TT !! I don't think I'll ever have the occasion to test out the top speed, but I'll be testing out the acceleration often!
> 
> Not sure how our modest HP increase over the previous European model can result in us now beating the Stronic 0-60 by quite a bit?? (or 62mph as the case may be...)


That's probably good for a 12second something quarter mile. Any idea if audi quote conservative on 0-60's? I'm surprised no magazine tests yet for TT-RS 360hp version.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> It's slower than the DSG - that was tested at 3.6sec. Audi's published numbers are conservative, so it's probably actually less than the 4.1s listed. With an APR flash, this will be a little rocket ship!


People with Stage2 Revo are seeing low to mid 3 second range 0-60 in the UK


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Note that when Car and Driver published that number there was all sorts of interweb talk that maybe Audi had thrown them a ringer...until it was noted that the figure was within tics of what all the Euro magazines tested too, with different cars.
> Further speculation was that no way an honest 360hp (or less in the C and D car) could produce those numbers, fueling some number crunchers to say the actual figure was probably around the 425hp number. Guess we'll really know when someone gets a US spec on a dyno.


I think the engine has always been making close to 360hp, lots of folks in Europe with the original 335hp motor were getting closer to 360hp on the dyno and their acceleration figures back it up. I think the acceleration numbers are also a product of the torque the engine makes, peak torque from 1600rpm is insane. Couple that with AWD and a hard launch and 4.1s is very believable on stock tune.

I really doubt that it's making much more than 360hp though and I don't think the US spec engine will be as underrated. At 360hp it's already making 144hp/liter stock which is really impressive from the factory.

Chipped it will be around 410-420hp and then you'll start seeing 0-60 in the mid 3 second range.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I had read on one of the eurpean websites ~ 2-3 months ago when the TT-RS *Plus* was spec'd that it did incorporate real changes to the engine. This HP boost is not soley achieved through re-rating alone. I am sorry I can not find this info at the moment but it is there for your search.

Further, this is the APR measured HP numbers for the non-"Plus" TT-RS in Europe:

Stock
As Reported by Audi
338 HP
332 TQ

Stock
As Measured by APR
352 HP
341 TQ


I bet that we find, upon APR breaking into the ECU of US spec'd TT-RS Plus enginer that HP = ~ 370.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> I had read on one of the eurpean websites ~ 2-3 months ago when the TT-RS *Plus* was spec'd that it did incorporate real changes to the engine. This HP boost is not soley achieved through re-rating alone. I am sorry I can not find this info at the moment but it is there for your search.
> 
> Further, this is the APR measured HP numbers for the non-"Plus" TT-RS in Europe:
> 
> ...




Right, the new CEPB engine does have some revised internals and it seems the original CEPA and the gearbox have been getting minor revisions since 2009. 370hp measured seems possible but I don't think it will be in the 400hp range stock as was suggested above.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I still find it surprising that on all of Audi's worldwide websites, Audi states the 0-100km time of the CEPA manual is 4.6 sec., the 0-100km of the CEPA S-tronic is 4.3 sec., and now they are stating the 0-60mph of the North American CEPB manual is 4.1

Even ignoring third-party tests, such as Car & Driver... our 4.1 stated from Audi beats their current stated CEPA S-tronic!!!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Weird. Dropped into my dealer at lunch, both my salesman and his assistant were busy but said they would respond to my early morning email later. Just got a reply and it says my port date is now 7/29 instead of 7/25, and delivery date of 8/15 versus 8/1. She sent a copy of the internal announcement of pricing. Same release as the public's but it did say configurator would be up by the end of July, brochures available to dealer in early August. She says when they received pricing on other 2012 models, it was base price first followed by full option pricing, etc a week later. They still seem to think I'll have my car "in about a month."


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a busy day, and look at all the info I miss.

That base price falls right in line with what was reported a couple of weeks ago. Good to know.

It makes sense that western shipments come into Houston, and then get trucked/railed. I guess a few of our cars are probably travelling together. Great! We're somewhere in the Celtic Sea right now, out of range.

Manufacturers claimed 0-60 of 4.1s! Top speed of 174! This is good s**t!

Please note that specs are on 95 RON gas, which is about 91 R+M/2. In NY, we have 93 R+M/2...so must be a little better. 

You have to take the APR rolling dyno numbers with a grain of salt. Dynos are all a little different, and they are using some "assumed" drivetrain loss to calculate flywheel bhp.

I bet AoA saw my stupid boat updates, realized we are getting a little punchy, and knew it was time to throw us a bone.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just noticed curb weight is listed at 3306. That's 100lbs more than the Euro version. 

Fuel capacity is 15.9gal...isn't the TTS 14.5?

4.1s to 60!!!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Just noticed curb weight is listed at 3306. That's 100lbs more than the Euro version.


Probably a part of that is the seats - the airbags add weight. The press release also mentions heated seats, maybe they weighed one with the added weight of the heaters too. And if it had the motorized spoiler, that's more weight. Who knows? Plus, the Euro version has 18" wheels and tires standard - the 19's are heavier. Add that all up and it's probably 100 pounds. We do get a few more hp to drag that pork around!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I bet AoA saw my stupid boat updates, realized we are getting a little punchy, and knew it was time to throw us a bone.


Are you kidding. I live for your updates! Fortitude is now my start-up page.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> 4.1s to 60!!!


Can you imagine what APR will be able to do to this car??



JohnLZ7W said:


> People with Stage2 Revo are seeing low to mid 3 second range 0-60 in the UK


wowzer !!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Are you kidding. I live for your updates! Fortitude is now my start-up page.


Cool. I'm seriously psyched! The gin and tonic is helping, too!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

All I can say is 4.1 secs to 100!!! :O FARKKK


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> All I can say is 4.1 secs to 100!!! :O FARKKK


The beauty of Quattro...and 360hp!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> The beauty of Quattro...and 360hp!


TTRS for the win!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

What's the story with the Quattro? I'm getting mixed messages from everything I'm reading and watching. I thought it is a 50/50 (max) Haldex quattro, much like the R32's was, so basically front-wheel drive. Some web reviews are saying 100% to either axle. Was hoping for a 40/60 like the RS4 and R8.

Audi raced a TTRS along with the R8 at 24 hrs of Nurburgring recently and the TTRS competed (and took 14th our of 200+ entries) in the front-wheel drive class. Sort of discouraging, but I suppose the end result is what counts.

Any insight?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

KK Moto said:


> Audi raced a TTRS along with the R8 at 24 hrs of Nurburgring recently and the TTRS competed (and took 14th our of 200+ entries) in the front-wheel drive class. Sort of discouraging, but I suppose the end result is what counts.
> 
> Any insight?


Not sure how the Haldex controller in the TT-RS is set up, but I'm pretty sure the race car you mention was modified so that it was a front-wheel-drive version.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

KK Moto said:


> What's the story with the Quattro?


I don't know, but the same 4th gen. Haldex is used in the Veyron so it can't be all bad


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*some more info posted on the vortex...* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4609098-Does-Golf-R-have-electronic-LSD

(The AWD system the Golf R uses is 4th Generation Haldex which has the no slip engagement. The TT-S and TT-RS use this generation too.)

New all-wheel drive on the Golf R

As standard equipment, the Golf R transfers the TSI’s power to the road via the latest generation of Volkswagen’s 4MOTION all-wheel drive system. Compared to the version implemented in the Golf R32, the system underwent significant advanced development. Above all, power transmission between the front and rear axles – especially the all-wheel differential that operates in an oil bath – exhibits clear advances compared to the previous generation. The most important one: Activation of the all-wheel differential no longer requires a difference in speeds between the front and rear axles.

That is because, different than on the previous generation, for the first time an electric pump is used to build pressure. The electric pump supplies oil to a hydraulic reservoir whose working pressure is 30 bar. A control module computes the ideal drive torque for the rear axle and controls, via a valve, how much oil pressure is applied to the working pistons of the multi-plate clutch. The contact pressure at the clutch plates rises in proportion to the desired torque at the rear axle. The amount of torque that is transferred can be varied continuously with the magnitude of the pressure applied to the clutch plates. Compared to the previous 4MOTION generation, the system operates independent of slip, since the system’s working pressure is always available. When starting up and accelerating, this prevents spinning of the wheels at the front axle more effectively, since the control module regulates the torque distribution based on dynamic axle loads. In extreme cases, nearly 100 percent of the drive torque can be directed to the rear axle. This results in further gains in active safety and dynamic performance.

4Motion and Quattro are marketing names applied to a wide variety of different AWD systems. 

As for left to right power transfer, both the front and rear differentials are open. Haldex can use an active limited slip differential in the rear (the Saab 9-3 with 4G Haldex uses one), but VW didn't include one. I'm sure peloquin or quaife will have torque biasing differentials for front and rear available in due course, but you are looking at well over $1500 for one plus installation. 

Here's a great article on how 4G Haldex works. *Most of what's written should apply to the R (minus the LSD).* Yes, I know I frequently slam Autoblog, but most of what is in here looks to have been taken directly from Haldex, so I trust this.

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/1...close/







_Quote, originally posted by *Autoblog* »_Saab XWD Haldex 4.0 all-wheel-drive system up close
by Merritt Johnson (RSS feed) on Nov 30th 2007 at 12:01PM








All-wheel drive system supplier Haldex has introduced its latest iteration in the new Saab Turbo X and 9-3 Aero XWD vehicles. XWD strands for Cross-Wheel-Drive and is technically called Haldex version 4.0. Its introduction has generated some excitement amongst general consumers and tuning enthusiasts. Haldex has been riding the high wave with their XWD release as it was recently reported that they won a contract to develop a system for Hyundai. We have yet to see the new all-wheel-drive offering hit consumers in order to better understand its potential under extensive abuse though. However, the wonder that is YouTube has provided us with video of the Saab Aero XWD in action during a Saab comparison test drive event. Haldex has also supplied a wealth of information detailing the elements of their 4.0 system.

The main components of the new Haldex system are the Power Take-Off Unit (PTU), Limited Slip Coupling (LSC) and eLSD (Electronic Limited Slip Differential). The PTU is the final drive unit at the front of the vehicle that transmits power to the front wheels and sends power down the driveshaft to the rear wheels. It is not a Haldex design, but is required to adapt the system to a front-wheel drive vehicle. The LSC sits at the rear of the vehicle in-line with the driveshaft. It controls the torque split between the front and rear wheels of the vehicle. The LSC sends torque to the eLSD that sits between the rear wheels. The eLSD transfers torque to the two rear wheels. Follow the jump to continue reading more about the system.

Gallery:Haldex 4.0 All-Wheel Drive

Like with XWD, previous generation Haldex systems also included an LSC and an LSD. However, with the new system Haldex significantly redesigned the workings of their LSC. The LSC is still a clutch pack that adjusts torque split depending on hydraulic pressure. It is the method of fluid flow through the device that has changed. A large complaint about the old system was its lagging response time. LSC versions 3.0 and earlier used a built-in pump to create hydraulic pressure on the clutch pack to increase the torque drive to the rear wheels. While efforts were made on Haldex's part to create pre-emptive torque by adding a check valve and feeder pump to provide some instant pressure when triggered by wheel slippage, it was still limited in capacity. That is why for version 4.0 Haldex made an effort to improve response time by eliminating the hydraulic pump built in to the LSC, which also reduced its overall packaging size. Instead they have added a proportional pressure release valve with an accumulator that is kept filled by a detached feeder pump. This provides more instant response by holding the valve open to limit the torque drive to the rear wheels and keeping the hydraulic fluid flowing through the system. That way when rear torque is demanded, the valve closes and hydraulic pressure is already there. 








_The above image shows the LSC unit on the left side. The component on the right side is the eLSD. Hydraulic lines can be seen running between them. _


The LSD used by Haldex 4.0 is also not the mechanical limited-slip differential of old. They swapped the old system LSD for an electronic unit. The eLSD works in much the same way as the LSC, a feeder pump and pressure relief valve are used to control hydraulic pressure on the differential clutch pack. This allows for complete control of the rear differential lock-up without the need to wait for wheel slippage to occur. The system has its own control unit contained in the LSC. This control unit communicates between the vehicle systems to get sensor input for data such as wheel speed, rpms, throttle position, steering wheel input, etc. It also works with anti-lock brake and traction control systems.









_The above image shows a close up view of the LSC unit and eLSD. The eLSD sits between the rear axles and the LSC is mated to the driveshaft. The electronic control unit can be seen as a rectangle mounted on the nearside of the LSC._


The XWD system can transmit 100 percent of available torque to either the front or rear wheels. However, for those conditions to occur one end of the vehicle would have to lose all traction, like driving on ice for instance. During a standing start the rear wheels are put to use, without the need for any slip to occur. Then under straight-line cruising conditions, to conserve fuel and driveline wear, the torque split to the rear wheels is reduced to a level between 5 and 10 percent. Also up to 40 percent of torque can be transferred by the eLSD between the two rear wheels to the one with more grip. The system can adjust torque splits based on calculated conditions, such as those that indicate an aggressive lane change maneuver, to effectively reduce overstreer or understeer without any wheel slip occurring. In the event that some wheel slip does actually get to occur, the system can react more timely and efficiently than in the past.








_The above picture shows the XWD driveline. At the forefront of the picture is the eLSD coupled to the LSC unit. The PTU can be see at the opposing end of the driveshaft._

The new Haldex system is an improvement on older iterations. Its characteristics are more like those of some of the Japanese manufactures such as Nissan or Mitsubishi than it is like the European Audi Quattro system. While the Haldex 4.0's integration into the Saab vehicles puts it into a front-wheel drive based platform it will be interesting to see if that won't be too much of a hindrance on performance. The Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution has been very successful despite its front-wheel drive base. It would be wonderful to see a Saab Turbo X get thrown in the X-Games Rally ring with all the Subraru WRX STIs or hit the tarmac in Time Attack against all the usual Evos. Until then, the most XWD action we get to see comes from a Saab hosted test drive event.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

That's all pretty accurate.

The RS uses Gen IV Haldex, which is as described in the above. It and Saab's XWD are the same thing, except the plain Haldex does not have the torque biasing differential at the rear - that was a Saab exclusive.

Basically, this system is pro-active as opposed to the re-active systems we've seen in past usage of Haldex by VW / Audi. It takes input from a bunch of sensors, including wheel speed (ABS sensors), throttle position and input speed, steering angle, etc and uses all of that info to decide how to apportion torque front to rear. For example, if you nail the throttle from a stop, the car knows you've just mashed the peddle, and based on the speed of your input it will have the system sending torque to the rear before the car really even starts moving or any wheels have the time to slip at all. Similarly, it can apportion torque front or rear during cornering also, because it can read steering angle and knows what's going on there.

In use, it's really a pretty good system, and I had no complaints with it in the several hundred miles I drove an RS, including around a skidpad.

-Tim


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's all pretty accurate.
> 
> The RS uses Gen IV Haldex, which is as described in the above. It and Saab's XWD are the same thing, except the plain Haldex does not have the torque biasing differential at the rear - that was a Saab exclusive.
> 
> ...


So the TT-RS does not have a limited slip differential? Or whatever they call it these days.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Excellent info, thx.

By the way, just stopped by my dealer for an "update". As it is, mine is still scheduled for an 8/15 delivery, however it is the same old information from 2 months ago. I was told Audi will be updating their delivery systems next Saturday (16th July) and it will likely change. Hopefully sooner.

By the way, are all Audi dealers in a state of complete pandemonium on a Saturday? There were literally people waiting in line to speak to a salesperson. Little old ladies sitting in a R8 V10 while looking at color charts for a Q5...........


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> So the TT-RS does not have a limited slip differential? Or whatever they call it these days.


I'm not sure, but with AWD it's much less important...if even necessary. I haven't seen a video of any AWD car spinning all 4 wheels on pavement.

And BTW, let's not forget about the Haldex Performance Controller that you can buy to replace the stock one...increasing initial rear bias even more.

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KK Moto said:


> By the way, are all Audi dealers in a state of complete pandemonium on a Saturday? There were literally people waiting in line to speak to a salesperson. Little old ladies sitting in a R8 V10 while looking at color charts for a Q5...........


That's scary, but Audi is one of the few manufacturers doing very well right now.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

I dont care to search it, but I was in the showroom here in Toronto Canada.... Specifically Pfaff Motors in Vaughan. The TTRS base price is 67,000. Which puts the US Cars probably around 55K if I had to guess. The dealer here has one on order for the showroom and one more position on the line in the next two months. First car (phantom black on black) will be there in a few weeks according to the salesman.

Cheers

JP


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JPAV8S4U said:


> I dont care to search it, but I was in the showroom here in Toronto Canada.... Specifically Pfaff Motors in Vaughan. The TTRS base price is 67,000. Which puts the US Cars probably around 55K if I had to guess. The dealer here has one on order for the showroom and one more position on the line in the next two months. First car (phantom black on black) will be there in a few weeks according to the salesman.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JP


Canada list price = $67,600
US list price = $56,850


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> *some more info posted on the vortex...* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4609098-Does-Golf-R-have-electronic-LSD
> 
> (The AWD system the Golf R uses is 4th Generation Haldex which has the no slip engagement. The TT-S and TT-RS use this generation too.)
> 
> ...



Hey man, I've heard that it's the same (or very similar to the R8 AWD system). 

I'm not entirely sure, infact I'm sure it's just a setting for the Haldex IV, but apparently the TTS is more like the Golf R in terms of set up being mainly FWD and can then adjust the power to the wheels respective of where it needs to go, whereas the TTRS is actually permenantly 60R/40F split which can go as far up to 85% to the back with 15% to front and up to 75% to the front with 25% to back (and obviously everything in between). 

I'm assuming it's just a setting with the Haldex IV to set the bias to that?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Hey man, I've heard that it's the same (or very similar to the R8 AWD system).
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, infact I'm sure it's just a setting for the Haldex IV, but apparently the TTS is more like the Golf R in terms of set up being mainly FWD and can then adjust the power to the wheels respective of where it needs to go, whereas the TTRS is actually permenantly 60R/40F split which can go as far up to 85% to the back with 15% to front and up to 75% to the front with 25% to back (and obviously everything in between).
> 
> I'm assuming it's just a setting with the Haldex IV to set the bias to that?


That's not what I'm gathering from the above... that says the TTs and TT RS are the same gen 4 Haldex. There is no permanent 60/40 split. The system can direct up to 100 front or 100 rear. I don't believe there is any adjustability either, unless you install an updated Haldex Peformance Controller as DrDomm indicated: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm with the optional switch that allows changing between stock, sport, or race modes.

I believe the R8 uses Torsen, not Haldex

Try to dig up your sources for your info... I'm very interested in how these work.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> That's not what I'm gathering from the above... that says the TTs and TT RS are the same gen 4 Haldex. There is no permanent 60/40 split. The system can direct up to 100 front or 100 rear. I don't believe there is any adjustability either, unless you install an updated Haldex Peformance Controller as DrDomm indicated: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm with the optional switch that allows changing between stock, sport, or race modes.
> 
> I believe the R8 uses Torsen, not Haldex
> 
> Try to dig up your sources for your info... I'm very interested in how these work.


I'd not have a clue how it all works dude, I'm going off what the guys at my Audi Dealership told me about the AWD system. Wouldn't actually surprise me if you guys knew more haha.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another pic of a sweet TT RS with the titanium wheels and chrome exhaust tips for mr. josh


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Hey man, I've heard that it's the same (or very similar to the R8 AWD system).
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, infact I'm sure it's just a setting for the Haldex IV, but apparently the TTS is more like the Golf R in terms of set up being mainly FWD and can then adjust the power to the wheels respective of where it needs to go, whereas the TTRS is actually permenantly 60R/40F split which can go as far up to 85% to the back with 15% to front and up to 75% to the front with 25% to back (and obviously everything in between).
> 
> I'm assuming it's just a setting with the Haldex IV to set the bias to that?


No, incorrect. The R8 uses Lamborghini's Viscous Traction setup since it is based off of the Gallardo, no relation to Haldex at all. The TTRS uses Gen4 Haldex which operates just like every other Haldex car, primarily FWD until slip occurs and then the clutch pack starts to distribute torque to the rear axle.

The TTRS does have additional programming as mentioned above to start torque transfer based on other inputs such as throttle and steering. In this regard it operates very much like a previous generation Haldex with the sport blue controller.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> ...I'm going off what the guys at my Audi Dealership told me about the AWD system...


Ahhh, and that's where the confusion comes from. 

Anyway, I think Tim's summary is pretty clear. The system is very sophisticated. When you drive it gently, it behaves like a FWD car (for safety and economy). When you drive it aggressively, meaning "full" throttle, it behaves like a RWD car...but always with some torque being delivered to the front wheels. Beyond that, wheelspin invokes torque to be channeled to the opposite end of the car. This is why the car launches so well (hence a 4.1s 0-60), but also why you won't be doing doughnuts.

The only Audi technology that I think is missing is the sport differential on the S4 which feeds torque to the appropriate side to improve handling/minimize understeer.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel, great pics! Makes me want one in every color.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Axel, great pics! Makes me want one in every color.


Glad it's not just me who thinks this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


>


That wing doesn't look right...3 single posts. Odd.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> That wing doesn't look right...3 single posts. Odd.


Yeah, I though that was odd too. Here's another of the same car.. (without my blacking out the silver trim).


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> That wing doesn't look right...3 single posts. Odd.


Yeah what's up with the spoiler - they must've changed it to the Audi after market one maybe?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


You are a photo god. I love it!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

If you prefer a more elegant, less aggressive look... NAH!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> If you prefer a more elegant, less aggressive look... NAH!


 Any bets it's auto and has TTS seats too! What a waste of an RS. :facepalm: 

You guys who are planning to modify the TTRS - PLEASEEE do it tastefully!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Any bets it's auto and has TTS seats too! What a waste of an RS. :facepalm:
> 
> You guys who are planning to modify the TTRS - PLEASEEE do it tastefully!!!!!!!


 What isn't tasteful about this?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> What isn't tasteful about this?


 Don't like the wheels and lack of spoiler on the Phantom Black. the RS is meant to be all out sports and aggression - that's what does seperates it from the rest of the TT's.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Don't like the wheels and lack of spoiler on the Phantom Black. the RS is meant to be all out sports and aggression - that's what does seperates it from the rest of the TT's.


 Fight! Fight! Fight! :laugh:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel, you must have a different internet that I do...because, I haven't seen half (prolly more) of the photos you have posted. And I waste a lot of time looking for TTRS stuff.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Don't like the wheels and lack of spoiler on the Phantom Black. the RS is meant to be all out sports and aggression - that's what does seperates it from the rest of the TT's.


 I completely agree. I want mine to look like it eats children and ****s fire-breathing dragons. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I completely agree. I want mine to look like it eats children and ****s fire-breathing dragons.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 LOL!!!!!!! that was the look I went for - hence the Darth Vader stealth look haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Axel, you must have a different internet that I do...because, I haven't seen half (prolly more) of the photos you have posted. And I waste a lot of time looking for TTRS stuff.





> Fight! Fight! Fight! :laugh:


 Haha you knob!! 

Yeah I dno where the he'll he finds these but I really wanna know!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Don't like the wheels and lack of spoiler on the Phantom Black. the RS is meant to be all out sports and aggression - that's what does seperates it from the rest of the TT's.


 Me thinks the RS means what you need it to mean.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Don't like the wheels and lack of spoiler on the Phantom Black. the RS is meant to be all out sports and aggression - that's what does seperates it from the rest of the TT's.


 And sometimes it's better to speak softly and carry a big stick


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I've seen several European TT RS's (not just tuner company cars) with stripes on the side. I think these look pretty good... but don't know if they would pass the Josh & Jeremy aggressiveness test..lol


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hobnobbing with an Aston Martin DB7 GTA in Brussels...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

A little Audi rings advertising on the side


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

making good use of quattro up in the mountains in Austria...


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Suzuka grey pics if you can find them plz :heart:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

bsmack said:


> Suzuka grey pics if you can find them plz :heart:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> A little Audi rings advertising on the side


 I like those. Or an "RS" would be nice. 

You are a photo pimp.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> No mystery to me why we don't see many silver TT RS's... :thumbdown:


 Those didn't look too bad, but the real mystery is why the US gets Monza Silver. What a waste, when we could have had Daytona Gray.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah I dno where the he'll he finds these but I really wanna know!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Black is kinda like a stealth fighter... it becomes one with it's surroundings!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

We'll all feel like Ayrton when we drive our TT RS's!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Bro! You are friggin hilarious!!

As for the black - it really does become very stealth. Kinda makes me think I shoulda gone Suzuka Grey sometimes. I hate waiting - makes me question the colour!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> ... makes me question the colour!!!


 Hell... these beautiful black pics make ME question why I didn't get black!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This guy either debadged his grille "TT RS" or it fell off!! anyways... going,going, gone!!!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Hell... these beautiful black pics make ME question why I didn't get black!!!


 Not me!! I've had a black car before - never again. For one thing it's too hot here in the desert. Plus, black looks great when it's clean. But it shows every single speck of dust, dirt, and every little swirl in the finish. And I get more enjoyment out of driving than cleaning and polishing! To me, a clean car is the sign of a sick mind! :laugh:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Hell... these beautiful black pics make ME question why I didn't get black!!!


 Yeah that looks petty damn sexy!!! 

Swear every time I see a black with the blackout pack I can't stop smiling and it makes me go weak at the knees !  I think that's how I know I made the right choice on colour... 

After looking at this some of these, I may (in the future) get a pair of slightly more spokey matte black 19"s.... Hmmm 

Essentially this one is exactly how mine looks - except it looks as though he's got the RS4 style 20"s done in matte black...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> Not me!! I've had a black car before - never again. For one thing it's too hot here in the desert. Plus, black looks great when it's clean. But it shows every single speck of dust, dirt, and every little swirl in the finish. And I get more enjoyment out of driving than cleaning and polishing! To me, a clean car is the sign of a sick mind! :laugh:


 Funny you mention that. I've actually already put my days off for when I pick the car up so that I can have a few days to drive it non-stop, but also I am REALLY looking forward to setting aside a day for my Baby RS' first wash (which will probably a day or 2 after). 

It's time to bond with the car and touch every crease and line in the car, find new angles that I love the most and bits of the car I've never really been able to see up close. Makes me sound weird and really perverted hahah. :facepalm: 

I've had a black car and I did swear at the time to NEVER have a black car ever again.. But I think the way the TTRS looks in black is the exception - plus with the love and car I give my cars it should be ok. I've also cleaned out the internal garage in behind my carport especially for my TTRS to go in because the worst was washing my black car, going inside to shower before I took the car for a run around the block to get the rust off my brakes, and coming back out to see a film of dust over my clean black paint.. Seriously pissed me off!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

These pics are from the AIMS (Australian International Motor Show). The release of the S-Tronic (of which only 45 are coming to Australia - thank god!!!!!)


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

This looks pretty great too actually...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Hell... these beautiful black pics make ME question why I didn't get black!!!


 Having driven a Raven Black for the last ten years, it was time for a change. But how would anyone be disappointed with this!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I now have a VIN! My car is real!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I now have a VIN! My car is real!


 Welcome to the club.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

19 days and counting. 1.9 for 36 mos. and 2.9 for 60 mos. available. $1500 loyalty. Verified my VIN. No surprises. No hint of option prices. But it's all good.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> 19 days and counting. 1.9 for 36 mos. and 2.9 for 60 mos. available. $1500 loyalty. Verified my VIN. No surprises. No hint of option prices. But it's all good.


 Yep, btw I wouldn't be surprised if someone's RS shows up ahead of the dubious delivery date given by Audi.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> 19 days and counting. 1.9 for 36 mos. and 2.9 for 60 mos. available. $1500 loyalty. Verified my VIN. No surprises. No hint of option prices. But it's all good.


 Sigh. I've got about a month to go. And my dealer says they haven't got the 2012 loyalty bonus info yet. I'm sure somebody, somewhere knows the truth. And the rest of the price info.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> Sigh. I've got about a month to go. And my dealer says they haven't got the 2012 loyalty bonus info yet. I'm sure somebody, somewhere knows the truth. And the rest of the price info.


 I keep forgetting to ask if my car comes into Houston or San Diego. My port date is 7/25 so I suspected it was on the Camilla Ace same as DrDomm. If that is the case then his port date is earlier and my money's still on him to be first car. Anyone sooner?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I keep forgetting to ask if my car comes into Houston or San Diego. My port date is 7/25 so I suspected it was on the Camilla Ace same as DrDomm. If that is the case then his port date is earlier and my money's still on him to be first car. Anyone sooner?


 I think someone here said that Audi no longer ships into San Diego due to the added time and expense of shipping through the Panama canal. Apparently, west coast cars come into Houston and then get trucked or put on a train.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a similar look to Josh's last pic post...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

different wheels...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Always So exciting to see photo posts from you Axel  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

the old and the new...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

some creative detailing... :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Bro - definitely reassuring my colour choice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Bro - definitely reassuring my colour choice!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ditto!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I might get abuse hurled at me for this, but I kinda wish I could've gotten my car in convertible, Lamborghini Lime Green, Manual, Green stitching inside, Matte Black 19"s. 

*Drools* 

Still really looking forward to my Phantom Black coming, just a mad thought!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> I might get abuse hurled at me for this, but I kinda wish I could've gotten my car in convertible, Lamborghini Lime Green, Manual, Green stitching inside, Matte Black 19"s.
> 
> *Drools*
> 
> Still really looking forward to my Phantom Black coming, just a mad thought!


 not a roadster... but lots of lime green TT RS pics here...
http://www.autoblog.gr/wp-content/gallery/audi-tt-rs-viper-green-tuned-by-tts-roadsport/


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

>


 That guy lives near the 'Ring (BN license plate stands for Bonn) and since he's turning left into the rear entrance of the track, that means he has a yearly pass. Good job, buddy! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> That guy lives near the 'Ring (BN license plate stands for Bonn) and since he's turning left into the rear entrance of the track, that means he has a yearly pass. Good job, buddy!
> 
> - Jeremy -


 must be nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning guys. It's always nice to wake up to a Fortitude post. Will we get options today? Or will they wait until Friday? 




Axel1 said:


> must be nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Good morning guys. It's always nice to wake up to a Fortitude post. Will we get options today? Or will they wait until Friday?


 Ha ha ha! Twenty-three pages and we don't have complete pricing, yet. Don't count on it.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Ha ha ha! Twenty-three pages and we don't have complete pricing, yet. Don't count on it.


 I'm sure it's a waste a time for people not following this thread. 

Another funny thing is that we have hundreads of Euro models and no real USDM pics of the TTRS. 

Hopefully i'll be first to post some real US bound TT-RS


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> Another funny thing is that we have hundreads of Euro models and no real USDM pics of the TTRS.


 Isn't that crazy? Aside from the stupid orange reflectors, I don't think there will be any obvious differences...maybe the fog light.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Isn't that crazy? Aside from the stupid orange reflectors, I don't think there will be any obvious differences...maybe the fog light.


 Man, I keep forgetting about the yellow signals. It's going to be uglyfied  

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy to report that my car lives! Cleared inspection and is heading to port. Due to the dealer on 8/8. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

push here daily!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Isn't that crazy? Aside from the stupid orange reflectors, I don't think there will be any obvious differences...maybe the fog light.


 The truth is that we don't know what else is different and how will it look. Still waiting.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> push here daily!!!


 No need to push daily - just push it once and leave it alone! Unlike the Porsche sport button, this one stays on until you turn it off!  
The button just to the right you do have to push daily. It resets when the car is turned off.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> No need to push daily - just push it once and leave it alone! Unlike the Porsche sport button, this one stays on until you turn it off!
> The button just to the right you do have to push daily. It resets when the car is turned off.


 Even better!!! :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> I might get abuse hurled at me for this, but I kinda wish I could've gotten my car in convertible, Lamborghini Lime Green, Manual, Green stitching inside, Matte Black 19"s.
> 
> *Drools*
> 
> Still really looking forward to my Phantom Black coming, just a mad thought!


 kinda like this? (with std.wheels)...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Seriously, who is Axel1????? 


Axel1 said:


>


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer said:


> Seriously, who is Axel1?????


 Someone who has too much time on his hands who steals pics from around the world. I probably won't be posting or even visiting much after my TT RS arrives...  (until it is time to tune it... then I'll be back here getting real life advice!)

You gotta admit that the TT RS is a sweet work of art!! I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> push here daily!!!


 From memory I think you do have to push it daily as it does reset when engine is turned off. Not 100% sure but am about 99% there.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 DAMMIT! These photos of Suzuka makes me want it in Suzuka!! 

I think I need 1 in each colour to be truly happy  

the only thing better than 1 TTRS is 2 TTRS


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> kinda like this? (with std.wheels)...





Axel1 said:


> Someone who has too much time on his hands who steals pics from around the world. I probably won't be posting or even visiting much after my TT RS arrives...  (until it is time to tune it... then I'll be back here getting real life advice!)
> 
> You gotta admit that the TT RS is a sweet work of art!! I can't stop looking at it!


 Such a champion bro! I really needa know where you find these!! That's the colour - but imagine with matte black rims! Anyone here good with photoshop ?!?!?  

And yeah I suspect I'll only be on Fourtitude to check through my phone as I don't see myself leaving the car for quite a while  

I have 191 photos on my iPhone - 1 is my R32, 1 is my Girl, the other 189 are photos of TTRS  

Seriously cannot wait - this car is an obsession. :heart:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1062695_audi-q3-rs-prototype-gets-swedish-test-drive-video 

Unsure of how any of you guys have heard about the Q3 RS - but if they bring it to Aus (or even make it) - this will be my 2nd car without any doubt!  

Audi makes me smile.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> From memory I think you do have to push it daily as it does reset when engine is turned off. Not 100% sure but am about 99% there.


 Yeah, not sure about this. During my test drive, I pushed it immediately after starting the car and drove for 45 minutes without turning it off. I already enjoy driving my R32 due to the sound it makes. The RS was a feast for the ears. I can only imagine you guys that drive quiet cars now. Or cars that sound like **** (Japanese or Porsche). You're in for a treat! 

Many people don't realize that sound plays a HUGE role in the enjoyment of any car. How do people trudge through life in boring econoboxes? :screwy: I shed a tear for you. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, not sure about this. During my test drive, I pushed it immediately after starting the car and drove for 45 minutes without turning it off. I already enjoy driving my R32 due to the sound it makes. The RS was a feast for the ears. I can only imagine you guys that drive quiet cars now. Or cars that sound like **** (Japanese or Porsche). You're in for a treat!
> 
> Many people don't realize that sound plays a HUGE role in the enjoyment of any car. How do people trudge through life in boring econoboxes? :screwy: I shed a tear for you.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 No way!! You have an R32 as well??!! I have an MKV R32.. In fact I have 2 (I DSG 1 Manual)  

Believe me - part of me will miss the R32 sound! (though I'll have the other one to still hear hehe). 

Part of requirement for me buying new car was had to have a uniquely exciting sound. 

As far as the button - you just need to press it when you turn the car on or whatever and it will stay on until the car is turned off. 

Jeremy, not sure if you heard it just after you started it up on a cold engine when it idles high, the noise it makes is epic! Do that it sport mode with flaps open. EPICNESSS !!!!!!! (ignition on, then sport button, then turn car on - trust me!)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Part of requirement for me buying new car was had to have a uniquely exciting sound...Jeremy, not sure if you heard it just after you started it up on a cold engine when it idles high, the noise it makes is epic! Do that it sport mode with flaps open. EPICNESSS !!!!!!! (ignition on, then sport button, then turn car on - trust me!)


 Thanks! That will become my standard starting regimen!!

The sound is very large part of me buying this car also...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Thanks! That will become my standard starting regimen!!
> 
> The sound is very large part of me buying this car also...


 Hehe well worth it man! You'll love it! I literally just put the windows down, start up in sport and sit and listen till it's finish idling at just over 1000rpm - it's like an exotic loud "wwwwwwaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" noise.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> Thanks! That will become my standard starting regimen!!
> 
> The sound is very large part of me buying this car also...


 Ditto.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> No way!! You have an R32 as well??!! I have an MKV R32.. In fact I have 2 (I DSG 1 Manual)
> 
> Believe me - part of me will miss the R32 sound! (though I'll have the other one to still hear hehe).
> 
> ...


 Heheh, yeah. My R is just a bit over 3 years old now (MKV w/ DSG). She's got thousands of kilometers worth of Nürburgring under her belt so it's time to send her out to pasture for retirement. I'll miss her, but it's definitely time to upgrade. Living in Germany requires an epic car. 

When I started up the TT for my test drive, it was in a parking garage. I immediately hit the S button and let loose a mad cackle. My wife just rolled her eyes at me. The car I drove had the sport exhaust, which made it even better. I ordered it on my car, but don't be surprised if I modify it at some point in the future to be even more aggressive. I'm curious to hear what a resonator delete sounds like. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> Thanks! That will become my standard starting regimen!!
> 
> The sound is very large part of me buying this car also...


 If all you want is the sound then you can do the flapper mod. The button just opens a valve up on the exhaust right at the muffler. You can pull the vacuum line off of that valve and it will be open all the time.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Or cars that sound like **** (Japanese or Porsche). You're in for a treat!
> 
> Many people don't realize that sound plays a HUGE role in the enjoyment of any car. How do people trudge through life in boring econoboxes? :screwy: I shed a tear for you.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Come on - the sound of a flat 6 at WOT is an awesome thing! 
Now, if you let grandma drive the Porsche, of course it won't sound as good. 

Now those ricer things with the fart cans is another story. Sounds like someone threw a coyote in a garbage disposal. :facepalm:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> Come on - the sound of a flat 6 at WOT is an awesome thing!
> Now, if you let grandma drive the Porsche, of course it won't sound as good.
> 
> Now those ricer things with the fart cans is another story. Sounds like someone threw a coyote in a garbage disposal. :facepalm:


 Hah. I knew you'd respond to my Porsche jab  

They're not too bad, but I'm just not in love with the Porsche sound. However, the GT3 and GT3 RS sound incredible on the track. :heart: 

I think I'm just jaded. Living in Stuttgart, every mother****er and the mother he ****ed drives a Porsche (or Mercedes, which Stuttgart is also home to). I hear them every day and do this :facepalm: because they sound like butt****ed asthmatic donkeys. I figure a company with an engineering Pedigree like that could turn a mouse fart into a lion's roar. If not, they need to hire me and I'll whip them into shape!  

That said, I did borrow my friend's Cayman for a day and the engine / exhaust sound a lot better when you're inside the car. The engine sitting behind your head was pretty intoxicating. I really did like it. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hah. I knew you'd respond to my Porsche jab
> 
> They're not too bad, but I'm just not in love with the Porsche sound. However, the GT3 and GT3 RS sound incredible on the track. :heart:
> 
> ...


 Scottsdale is similar - lots of nice cars. It takes something like an Audi R8, Aston Martin, Ferrari or Lambo to turn heads. Or an Ariel Atom - saw one of those on the highway a couple weeks ago - very cool little car! Actually, I'd get a KTM X-Bow if they weren't so freakin' expensive!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Heheh, yeah. My R is just a bit over 3 years old now (MKV w/ DSG). She's got thousands of kilometers worth of Nürburgring under her belt so it's time to send her out to pasture for retirement. I'll miss her, but it's definitely time to upgrade. Living in Germany requires an epic car.
> 
> When I started up the TT for my test drive, it was in a parking garage. I immediately hit the S button and let loose a mad cackle. My wife just rolled her eyes at me. The car I drove had the sport exhaust, which made it even better. I ordered it on my car, but don't be surprised if I modify it at some point in the future to be even more aggressive. I'm curious to hear what a resonator delete sounds like.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 How funny! It really does seem as though it's a natural progression - from R32 to TT. Quite a lot of people on here have done the trade. 

I'm so jealous that you get to do Nurburgring!!!! When does your RS arrive? 

Exactly the same thing happened when I took the RS out - my girlfriend looked at me and rolled her eyes and said "great - a faster and louder car, that's what you need.." 

Youtube the car with exhausts - sounds wicked under full tilt but idling it sounds almost diesel (probably due to camera qaulity as well)


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Mmm yummy! 

Are those the 18"s ?? They don't look too bad - but definitely do not do Baby RS justice


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Storm Trooper!!! Haha. 

God I love this car


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Good lord!!  I want mine nowwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Axel - your posts keep me going through the day at work


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

ok...question for the black with bronze wheels...howd you get the low low? with the "Audi Magneetic Rdie"?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TUNR23 said:


> ok...question for the black with bronze wheels...howd you get the low low? with the "Audi Magneetic Rdie"?


 In Europe the RS doesn't come standard with mag ride, they probably just pulled the stock shocks/springs and replaced with bags.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> In Europe the RS doesn't come standard with mag ride, they probably just pulled the stock shocks/springs and replaced with bags.


 Really?? 

It's standard here in Aus. In fact we get a pretty sweet deal. 

How much would a fully optioned up TTRS be over in Europe, or even in the U.S ?(at the risk of starting a thing here :laugh: hehe ) 

You guys have quite an extensive options list that I've seen on the Euro-Audi sites.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

TUNR23 said:


> ok...question for the black with bronze wheels...howd you get the low low? with the "Audi Magneetic Rdie"?


 I think they just beat it with an ugly stick until it submitted. :laugh: 

Sorry, not a fan of that look.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Really??
> 
> It's standard here in Aus. In fact we get a pretty sweet deal.
> 
> ...


 In this thread: 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5357843-Audi-Announces-Pricing-for-2012-MY-TT-RS 
there is pricing info for several countries. 

You can also go to Audi South Africa, Canada, Germany, etc and build one to see the available options in that country.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I think they just beat it with an ugly stick until it submitted. :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, not a fan of that look.





Dr. Bill said:


> In this thread:
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5357843-Audi-Announces-Pricing-for-2012-MY-TT-RS
> there is pricing info for several countries.
> 
> You can also go to Audi South Africa, Canada, Germany, etc and build one to see the available options in that country.


 Yeah it's pretty gross man haha. 

Thanks for that man - I'll go have a play


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Axel - your posts keep me going through the day at work


 just put this vid on repeat and listen to our TT RS sound all day!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer decided a week after he got his Ibis that he wanted a fixed wing after all.. and then he said "what the hell" and decided to add a few other mods while he was at it...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> just put this vid on repeat and listen to our TT RS sound all day!!


 Bro! That was epic to wake up to! Because yes, when I wake up I look at Fourtitude on my iPhone before anything else.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> mkauzer decided a week after he got his Ibis that he wanted a fixed wing after all.. and then he said "what the hell" and decided to add a few other mods while he was at it...


 LOL! :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Man's Best Friend... (and a dog)


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> mkauzer decided a week after he got his Ibis that he wanted a fixed wing after all.. and then he said "what the hell" and decided to add a few other mods while he was at it...


 I'm 63 but... you know....I'll bet I could pull that off! .... I mean, What the Hell!............Nah, maybe the next one. lol


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

This is just my opinon so please don't flame me 

Am I the only one not a fan of the noise on these turbo cars . They sounds muffled to me and the sound of NA cars such as GT3's, Ferrari's, or even the C63 benz is quite better. 

I just want to note that the boxster sypder sounds doesn't sound and the older boxster sounds like crap. THe worst would be inline 4 engines and the best are V8 flat crank or V10's


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> I'm 63 but... you know....I'll bet I could pull that off! .... I mean, What the Hell!............Nah, maybe the next one. lol


 Never too late buddy!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> This is just my opinon so please don't flame me
> 
> Am I the only one not a fan of the noise on these turbo cars . They sounds muffled to me and the sound of NA cars such as GT3's, Ferrari's, or even the C63 benz is quite better.
> 
> I just want to note that the boxster sypder sounds doesn't sound and the older boxster sounds like crap. THe worst would be inline 4 engines and the best are V8 flat crank or V10's


 I suspect you prepare to be flamed :laugh: 

V8's definitely do sound epic. In fact if you guys could hear what a Holden with a 6.2L Corvette engine with full extractors and a supercharger sounds like - it makes a C63 sound pretty rubbish. 

Luckily enough the TTRS sounds pretty damn good though - I've heard a lot of cars that is just another noise. I personally am really happy with the sound of my RS


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> mkauzer decided a week after he got his Ibis that he wanted a fixed wing after all.. and then he said "what the hell" and decided to add a few other mods while he was at it...


 
I'm only 50 - I would buy that car! Looks like an awesome track toy! :thumbup:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Man's Best Friend... (and a dog)


 Sweet color! I love it better than the rest.


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I suspect you prepare to be flamed :laugh:
> 
> V8's definitely do sound epic. In fact if you guys could hear what a Holden with a 6.2L Corvette engine with full extractors and a supercharger sounds like - it makes a C63 sound pretty rubbish.
> 
> Luckily enough the TTRS sounds pretty damn good though - I've heard a lot of cars that is just another noise. I personally am really happy with the sound of my RS


 I used to have an SLK55 AMG. That thing, with the top down and engine at full throttle would sound (and accelerate) quite epic. I now have a Boxster S with the flat six and yes, not as barbaric as the SLK but certainly sweet to listen to anyway. 

Much looking forward to the TT-RS! Another month or so and it should be here. Just in time for late summer drives.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Josh's new garage!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Storm Trooper!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

for those who can't decide between black or gray...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Josh's new garage!!


 Hehehe I wish!! I live for your photo posts bro!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Sweet color! I love it better than the rest.


 now you just have to import the roadster & add Audi S8 red slippers!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> now you just have to import the roadster & add Audi S8 red slippers!!


 You know what. I really like this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> a neighbor of yours sent us this pic of what you REALLY look at first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahahaha that's AFTER I roll out of bed !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

if you can't decide on a color...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another low rider laid on the asphalt via an Air Runner suspension system


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

the car on the wall looks like it has wood siding


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> a neighbor of yours sent us this pic of what you REALLY look at first...
> 
> 
> (I'll delete this in a couple of days to keep from uglifying our nice thread )


 Is that the new Bio Fuel cars :laugh:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My stupid boat has been circling off the coast of Rhode Island for the last 24hrs. Originally, it's ETA into Rhode Island was yesterday. Now, It's Monday. Duh!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> My stupid boat has been circling off the coast of Rhode Island for the last 24hrs. Originally, it's ETA into Rhode Island was yesterday. Now, It's Monday. Duh!


 Weekend Horrors! Nothing unloads till Monday:banghead: May I suggest the Vodka, Valium, Mocha Latte'? Beeen There!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

axel1 said:


> another low rider laid on the asphalt via an air runner suspension system


 impostor!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

qckwitt said:


> impostor!


 yep... They all want to be TTRS's when they grow up!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Can you guys share your ordering timelines with me? I'm trying to get an idea of how long I'll have to wait. 

Example: 

Date ordered at dealer: 
Date order confirmed w/ VIN: 
Date of production start: 
Date car was placed on boat: 


Rough estimates are fine. Thanks a bunch! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Can you guys share your ordering timelines with me? I'm trying to get an idea of how long I'll have to wait.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


 My order was placed 5/16. 
"Released to Manufacturer" 5/23. 
"Released for Production" 6/10. 
"Factory Inspected" 6/29. 
"Ship Loaded" 7/6. 
Should arrive at Port 7/18. 
The rest is a mystery. 

It's hard to know when production began. The "assigned production week" was 7/4, but the car was inspected before that. I think VIN's come after completion, not with confirmation.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

And here's the latest... 










Amazing that they let a ship float for 3 days, just to close for the weekend.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> And here's the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Per my friend in the shipping industry, it's safer to stay afloat and in control of the boat. While anchored you are at the mercy of the elements. Once docked it will be unloaded in just a few hours.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Can you guys share your ordering timelines with me? I'm trying to get an idea of how long I'll have to wait.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


 Here's mine: 

Order entry 5/7/11 
Vehicle assigned 5/7/11 
Release to manuf 5/23/11 
release for production 6/15/11 
requested production week (25) 6/20/11 
actual production week (27) 7/4/11 
factory inspected 7/11/11 
arrived at departure port 7/15/11 
ship loaded 7/19/11 
port arrived 8/16/11 
release to carrier 8/22/11 
dealer delivered week of 8/29/11 

Release of US pricing info - undefined. :banghead:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Per my friend in the shipping industry, it's safer to stay afloat and in control of the boat. While anchored you are at the mercy of the elements. Once docked it will be unloaded in just a few hours.


 My point was that they waste 3 days in the ocean, instead of coming to port...just because of the weekend.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Axe! Where are the Cabrios?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Fissues said:


> Hey Axe! Where are the Cabrios?


 they are gorgeous... but since we can't get them in North America, I haven't posted pics.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

who would have thought simple pics of a car in a parking building could look so good???


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> And here's the latest...
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that they let a ship float for 3 days, just to close for the weekend.


 They aren't just floatin'. This is my buddys boat, the Frances Anne he's right near your Honey Barge,they are nailin Yellow Fins and Big Eye Tuna.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues said:


> They aren't just floatin'. This is my buddys boat, the Frances Anne he's right near your Honey Barge,they are nailin Yellow Fins and Big Eye Tuna.


 Ahhh, maybe that's why my boat is just hanging out...gettin' some fishin' in. 

Funny thing is, my boat left Germany about 9 hours behind when it was scheduled. I wonder if it had left on time if it would have been able to dock in port on Friday.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Axel1, DrDomm and Fissues for one complete page of enjoyment!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Thank you Axel1, DrDomm and Fissues for one complete page of enjoyment!


 Doing my best.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't want to appear ungrateful, but if you could try a little harder to get a sticker for your car there's a few of us around the country that would really appreciate it. 



DrDomm said:


> Doing my best.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 You're a bit of a god! . 

Going out of my mind for it to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Morning!! Here she comes, finally!!! 











Ahhhh! She hatching little baby RS's!! You feel better now?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Domm & Bill! 

I don't have to wait for the overseas shipment, so my time to wait should be less than 2 months. Unfortunately, my wife is due to deliver our first child on September 12. I don't know which delivery to be more excited for!  

I'm sure I'll be finding LOTS of reasons to run to the store to get baby supplies... 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues, you beat me to it...but thanks. Yes, I feel better already. 










Not much farther to go!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I don't want to appear ungrateful, but if you could try a little harder to get a sticker for your car there's a few of us around the country that would really appreciate it.


 If I wasn't leaving for vacation, I'd probably do that for you. Sorry.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Thanks Domm & Bill!
> 
> I don't have to wait for the overseas shipment, so my time to wait should be less than 2 months. Unfortunately, my wife is due to deliver our first child on September 12. I don't know which delivery to be more excited for!
> 
> ...


 Well, you can come over here and test drive mine if you want. Bring your wife. If she goes into labor, no problem. I'm an Ob/Gyn.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer said:


> Thank you Axel1, DrDomm and Fissues for one complete page of enjoyment!


 My pleasure... great fun for me to post sweet pics of our future pride & joy.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't want to kill the mood, but my dealership has told me that my car has been at port since last Monday (7/11). It's been sitting there because Audi hasn't released them for delivery yet  

Hopefully it'll happen soonish (I imagine it'll come with the package pricing).


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I just got home from a long driving vacation from Houston to Sun Valley ID and back. Saw many car carrier's with Audi's loaded on them and scoured them for TTRS's but came up empty handed. I saw one car with titanium five-rotor wheels and got all excited...until I saw it was an S5 with them as an option. I'm on vacation this week and may drive over the Port of Houston's Audi lot. Don't know how close a look you can get, but if I see anything interesting I'll let you all know.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

bsmack said:


> I don't want to kill the mood, but my dealership has told me that my car has been at port since last Monday (7/11). It's been sitting there because Audi hasn't released them for delivery yet
> 
> Hopefully it'll happen soonish (I imagine it'll come with the package pricing).


 There have been TT-RS models in US ports since the first of the month. Apparently Audi of America is waiting until some magic date to release them along with the full pricing info. I've heard it may be the first of the month, although they didn't say which month. . . 

I don't imagine they will wait too much longer - the BMW 1M's have started arriving at dealers already. (our local scumbag dealer has one on the lot as a 'used' car, asking $69k for it - sticker was under $55k!) The TT-RS is looking better and better.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> I don't want to kill the mood, but my dealership has told me that my car has been at port since last Monday (7/11). It's been sitting there because Audi hasn't released them for delivery yet
> 
> Hopefully it'll happen soonish (I imagine it'll come with the package pricing).


 No surprise there. We knew that cars were sitting in the US. There might be some emission testing, but other than that I'm not sure what the hold up is. I don't see Audi making a big PR deal out of this car that will only sell in limited quantities. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Fissues, you beat me to it...but thanks. Yes, I feel better already.
> 
> 
> Not much farther to go!


 
Hey Doc, how did you find out which ship your car was on? 
If anyone can check commission # J60351 I'd appreciate it. I've also got the VIN if that helps.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Well, you can come over here and test drive mine if you want. Bring your wife. If she goes into labor, no problem. I'm an Ob/Gyn.


 Small world - I'm a musculoskeletal radiologist in Scottsdale. I grew up in Upstate NY and went to med school in Syracuse. A long time ago - I keep getting stuff about a 25th year anniversary, but I'm sure they are mistaken.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Still waiting for mine to arrive. My ETA is next week so hopefully they get released by the end of this week


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I don't see Audi making a big PR deal out of this car that will only sell in limited quantities.


 
They may - it is the first "RS" model coming to the US in quite a while. 

Maybe everyone who ordered one will get flown on a private jet to the Audi Forum Sonoma at Infineon Raceway. We can take delivery there and go for a few laps around the track with a supermodel as a passenger. Then Danica Patrick will hop in and show me how I should have been driving. That would be a proper launch party! 

Yeah, I'll bet that's what the delay is. :laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> They may - it is the first "RS" model coming to the US in quite a while.
> 
> Maybe everyone who ordered one will get flown on a private jet to the Audi Forum Sonoma at Infineon Raceway. We can take delivery there and go for a few laps around the track with a supermodel as a passenger. Then Danica Patrick will hop in and show me how I should have been driving. That would be a proper launch party!
> 
> Yeah, I'll bet that's what the delay is. :laugh:


 Sounds like a plan as long as I can swap Michelle Mouton in place of Danica


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Hey Doc, how did you find out which ship your car was on?
> If anyone can check commission # J60351 I'd appreciate it. I've also got the VIN if that helps.


My dealer called the port, and asked. My boat has actually just left Rhode Island, so I'm assuming my car is in the US.

My update today pushed the delivery date back to 8/8. Each week, it seems to get later. Personally, I don't take it seriously. Audi is making this stuff up.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Small world - I'm a musculoskeletal radiologist in Scottsdale. I grew up in Upstate NY and went to med school in Syracuse. A long time ago - I keep getting stuff about a 25th year anniversary, but I'm sure they are mistaken.


I went to med school there, too.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree with this comment on the UK forum... " don't get the whole slam it to the floor so it looses all handling and drive-ability. Not a huge fan of the wheels in that colour. I would of liked this 5 years ago but it's all old news. Still nice looking car! "

still... always nice to see (and hear briefly at the end) our TT RS!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

this guy looks like he's stealing a little jet fuel!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> this guy looks like he's stealing a little jet fuel!!


He'll need it, I mean the RS is practically a rocket anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> They may - it is the first "RS" model coming to the US in quite a while.
> 
> Maybe everyone who ordered one will get flown on a private jet to the Audi Forum Sonoma at Infineon Raceway. We can take delivery there and go for a few laps around the track with a supermodel as a passenger. Then Danica Patrick will hop in and show me how I should have been driving. That would be a proper launch party!
> 
> Yeah, I'll bet that's what the delay is. :laugh:


ORRRRR ----Mila Kounis  *drools* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> He'll need it, I mean the RS is practically a rocket anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that one has a hybrid stage 3 setup pushing 500hp


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another potent looking Revo tuned car...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> another potent looking Revo tuned car...


It's the same one hanging out with the airplane.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> It's the same one hanging out with the airplane.


I guessed as much... but it's quite a chameleon!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a couple of Suzuka's for Dr. Bill..


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I drove by the Port of Houston to try sneaking a peek....but can't see much of anything. The VW/Audi facility can be viewed from overhead via the I-610 bridge over the ship channel, but trying to make out TT-RS's in a sea of Audi white car covers from 300 feet above is pretty futile. Drove as close as I could but since the whole port is under Homeland Security, they kind of frown on climbing any fences or the like. Here's a picture of what you CAN see, sorry.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> I drove by the Port of Houston to try sneaking a peek....


Nice try!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

somebody's photoshop fun...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I drove by the Port of Houston to try sneaking a peek....but can't see much of anything. The VW/Audi facility can be viewed from overhead via the I-610 bridge over the ship channel, but trying to make out TT-RS's in a sea of Audi white car covers from 300 feet above is pretty futile. Drove as close as I could but since the whole port is under Homeland Security, they kind of frown on climbing any fences or the like. Here's a picture of what you CAN see, sorry.


Yeah, that is awesome. Appreciate the effort.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I know this isn't an R32 thread but I need some advice. 

To those of you who own/have spent a decent amount of time you'l know how epic the car sounds and how it pops quite a fair bit from the exhaust. All great stuff!

However, last night I went for a big cruise/hoon with a couple guys from some BMW and some other forums. When we stopped we were being silly and revving etc but when I revved (very close to rev limiter and was smacking the throttle very high up in the rev range so it pops (around 6-7000rpm)) it started to shoot out flames and the more I did it the bigger the flames were with red coming from the exhaust with blue flames shooting out and then yellow jagged flames. All in all the biggest flames were about the size of my arm. It wasn't like catching on fire with slow flames though, it was short bursts of fire/flame coming out. (If that makes sense). The car is completley stock everything with 59,000km on it. 2007 year car. The exhaust was very hot given how I was driving it and also the revving, but do you guys have any suggestions why it was shooting out flames?? Like as cool as it looked, I am a bit worreid maybe it wasn't the best thing for the car. :facepalm:

Yes, I am retarded :laugh:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Hey guys, I know this isn't an R32 thread but I need some advice.
> 
> To those of you who own/have spent a decent amount of time you'l know how epic the car sounds and how it pops quite a fair bit from the exhaust. All great stuff!
> 
> ...


If you're revving to 6-7k RPM, then you're just hitting the rev limiter. The car briefly cuts fuel at that point, but it's stuttering on itself so there's unburnt gas escaping through the cylinders. And since you're revving the engine to 6-7k while standing still, the exhaust manifold is heating up enough to ignite the unburnt gas into the flames you see. 

Hitting the rev limiter for brief periods isn't such a terrible thing. That's why it was invented. But doing it continuously while standing still may not be such a good idea. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> If you're revving to 6-7k RPM, then you're just hitting the rev limiter. The car briefly cuts fuel at that point, but it's stuttering on itself so there's unburnt gas escaping through the cylinders. And since you're revving the engine to 6-7k while standing still, the exhaust manifold is heating up enough to ignite the unburnt gas into the flames you see.
> 
> Hitting the rev limiter for brief periods isn't such a terrible thing. That's why it was invented. But doing it continuously while standing still may not be such a good idea.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thanks man. I was keeping it popping just before rev limiter and stabbing at accelerator so t wasn't bouncing off too much. You think that's any better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Thanks man. I was keeping it popping just before rev limiter and stabbing at accelerator so t wasn't bouncing off too much. You think that's any better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What octane/RON fuel are you using? I believe the car is stock tuned for 91oct / 95 RON. If you're filling with 93 oct / 98 RON, then you might get some unburnt fuel, maybe? I don't know. The 3.2L engine isn't very efficient to begin with. My car runs rich on a 93 octane tune from GIAC and my tailpipes have been black for years.

Anyway, I'd advise against anymore flamethrowing sessions before getting your TT. I assume you'll probably be selling/trading the R32 so you probably don't want to destroy it before then. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> What octane/RON fuel are you using? I believe the car is stock tuned for 91oct / 95 RON. If you're filling with 93 oct / 98 RON, then you might get some unburnt fuel, maybe? I don't know. The 3.2L engine isn't very efficient to begin with. My car runs rich on a 93 octane tune from GIAC and my tailpipes have been black for years.
> 
> Anyway, I'd advise against anymore flamethrowing sessions before getting your TT. I assume you'll probably be selling/trading the R32 so you probably don't want to destroy it before then.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Yeah I'm running 98 RON on it man. That's why they're not doing the 3.2 anymore on the Golfs anymore. . Yea my pipes were thick black but I polish them every week when I wash it so it looks epic always haha. 

Yea thanks so much man, was abit worried I'd screw it up so thought I'd ask. Car is to be traded. I'll miss her, for about 5 mins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah I'm running 98 RON on it man. That's why they're not doing the 3.2 anymore on the Golfs anymore. . Yea my pipes were thick black but I polish them every week when I wash it so it looks epic always haha.
> 
> Yea thanks so much man, was abit worried I'd screw it up so thought I'd ask. Car is to be traded. I'll miss her, for about 5 mins
> 
> ...


Heheh. My wife is going to miss the R more than me. It's been a great car, but her time has come. I'm actually going to sell all of my VW's and end up with the TT RS (for me) and a Mini Countryman ALL4 (for the Mrs.) in the next few months. Out with the old, in with the new. Story of my life, I suppose...

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Heheh. My wife is going to miss the R more than me. It's been a great car, but her time has come. I'm actually going to sell all of my VW's and end up with the TT RS (for me) and a Mini Countryman ALL4 (for the Mrs.) in the next few months. Out with the old, in with the new. Story of my life, I suppose...
> 
> - Jeremy -


Yeah best car I've ever owned and for the money it's epic value!! I've had a lot of fun with it and just learn how to do donuts in the wet with a little help from the clutch and handbrake  hehehe. She spins on a dime before the awd system stops you after about 4-5 spins . 

How is the new mini? I've not heard to much about them here in Aus - seen a few running around though. I want a Q3RS (if they ever make it) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

So how much is the price of the TT-RS?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

EvoJetta said:


> So how much is the price of the TT-RS?


USD $56,850 (excluding destination charges, taxes, title, options and dealer charges). 

Option pricing has yet to be announced.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Axel1 said:


> USD $56,850 (excluding destination charges, taxes, title, options and dealer charges).
> 
> Option pricing has yet to be announced.


hmmmm....not that bad. :thumbup:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The base list prices/model year changes of all Audi US 2012 models, as posted on AofA July 13th...

(NO option prices)

http://audimedia.iconicweb.com/mediasite/attachments/12MY_PricingRelease2.pdf


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Axel1 said:


> The list prices/model year changes of all Audi US 2012 models, as posted on AofA...
> 
> http://audimedia.iconicweb.com/mediasite/attachments/12MY_PricingRelease2.pdf


I got all excited that there would be new info...sadly I was mistaken


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

bsmack said:


> I got all excited that there would be new info...sadly I was mistaken


yes... I've amended the post to be clear


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Audi of Canada now has added the TTRS coupe to their website (with the standard German plated white car pics). No configurator yet though. 

http://www.audi.ca/ca/brand/en/models/TT_RS_2012.html

nothing on AofA yet (of course).


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice to hear our neighbors to the north at least have something on their site.

America get on the ball!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

from Wynard, Sydney...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Our museum piece... albeit in roadster form...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>





Axel1 said:


>





Axel1 said:


> from Wynard, Sydney...


Your photo's make me happy. Improved a pretty rubbish day at work!!  

The one from Wynard is in The City - was gonna say wow that area looks familiar!!! (plus the plates were a dead give-away as I have the same style of plate  ) 

Soon that will be my car up on here that you've somehow found photo's of hahah.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Reply #1001!

You guys are quiet today. I'm bored. How difficult do you suppose it is to swap out the nav unit for the EU version? Pretty simple, I imagine. I can buy the EU version on Ebay for a decent price.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone know how to start/stop the lap timer? Button on the washer stalk?

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Anyone know how to start/stop the lap timer? Button on the washer stalk?
> 
> - Jeremy -


Yea man, all controlled via the stalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

giving chase!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Mmmm.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a VIN and ENGINE number!

Eta - Mid-August

VIN - TRUZZZ

ENG - CEP

MY2012


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Eta - Mid-August


Congratulations! Hang in there!!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I understand from my Sales Rep that a TT RS is expected to be in Dallas area next Monday, July 25 or 26. And that options pricing was released today.

Has anyone seen the options pricing? And, does anyone have a closer or ~ equivalent deliver date?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Congratulations! Hang in there!!


Thanks buddy - I'm now running around the office between Fourtitude and not being able to keep still!! :laugh:

Do you have anymore interior shots man? The more and more pics you post the better it gets! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> I understand from my Sales Rep that a TT RS is expected to be in Dallas area next Monday, July 25 or 26. And that options pricing was released today.
> 
> Has anyone seen the options pricing? And, does anyone have a closer or ~ equivalent deliver date?


This from AudiWorld:

The Order Guide just came out - enjoy! 

2 Door Coupe, quattro with 6-speed manual, 8J35R9 $56850
Metallic or pearl effect paints (exc. Suzuka gray) $475
Suzuka gray metallic $950
Destination charge $875

Standard Features: 
9 speaker sound system, 10-way power seats (incl. 4-way power lumbar), Anti-theft alarm system w/vehicle immobilization device, Audi backguard, Audi concert radio with CD player and MP3 CD capability, Audi hill hold assist, Auto dimming interior mirror with compass and light and rain sensors for automatic headlights and windshield wipers, Automatic air-conditioner w/sun sensor, Automatic headlight-range adjustment, Aux-in, Preparation for mobile phone (Bluetooth), Brushed aluminum interior inlays, CD Changer preparation, Cruise control, Driver information system with lap timer, ESC, Extended leather package, Exterior mirros manual folding, power adjustable, heated, Exterior mirror left Flat, Exterior mirror right Convex, Front Airbags - Driver and passenger full-size dual-stage front airbags and knee airbags, Front windshield with gray color strip, Headlight washers, Heated windshield washer nozzles, HomeLink, ISOFIX rear, LED daytime running lights, Lights styling package, S Audi magnetic ride and 10mm lowered chassis, Side airbags - driver and passenger seat mounted head and thorax airbags, Safety belt warning optical and acoustic, Sirius Satellite radio, Ashtray & lighter, Sport button program - accelerator characteristics/suspension/exhaust note, Sport seats front, Storage pkg, Tire mobility system, Tire pressure monitoring system, Tool kit without jack, Xenon plus headlights, 2.5L 5-cyl engine (360HP), 19" Exclusive 5-arm-rotor-design High Gloss with summer performance tires, Aluminum door sill inserts with TT RS logo, Disc brakes front - 370mm, perforated, ventilated, high gloss black 4-piston calipers with RS logo, Disc brakes rear - 310mm ventilated high gloss black, Rear wing TT RS spoiler, Silk nappa leather w/ TT RS emblem, TT RS engine cover in carbon fiber, TT RS exterior mirrors in aluminum matte with integrated LED turn signal indicators, TT RS front/rear bumpers, TT RS multifunction steering wheel with flat bottom

Options

Tech Package WTC $3500
includes Navigation sytem plus with real time traffic and Audi music interface, Audi music interface with iPod cable, Navigation system with color screen, North American navigation DVD, Radio for navigation, Audi real-time traffic, Bose Sound system, Rear acoustic parking sensors, Adaptive headlights, Ambient LED lighting

Sport Exhaust Titanium Package (n/a with 0P6) PQU $2700
includes Sport exhaust, Titanium 19" rotor-design wheels, Titanium grille

Sport Exhaust (n/a with PQU) 0P6 $1500

Aluminum matte optic exterior package 4ZL $950
(n/a with Sport exhaust Titanium package)

19-inch 5-arm-rotor-design wheel in high gloss PQT $400
black with red matte (limited to exterior colors red and black)
includes Aluminum rotor wheel in gloss black with red, Performance summer tires

Heated seats front 4A3 $450

Carbon fiber exterior mirrors (electric folding) 6FQ $1900

Rear spoiler (wing) DELETE 5J1 $0

Alcantara/Leather interior N7S $0


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> This from AudiWorld:
> 
> The Order Guide just came out - enjoy!


That's great news for you guys!

What's interesting is the different options around the world and what is standard as well. Much of what is listed above is standard in our cars with a bit extra (i.e Recaro's etc), however much of what is standard on your car isn't. 


Nonetheless - I'm super excited for my car to arrive, as I'm sure all of you are!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

....$1900 for carbon fiber mirrors? WTF

Everything else seems in line but wow...even though they're motorized that price doesn't make any sense!!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

bsmack said:


> ....$1900 for carbon fiber mirrors? WTF
> 
> Everything else seems in line but wow...even though they're motorized that price doesn't make any sense!!


 Agree. Those are some seriously obscene prices. There may just be one more TT-RS available. My threshold was low anyway......

I just priced mine...... $66,750!!!!! Going to have to.........uh......

I expected 4-5k in options. But 10k!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Assuming my car arrives in port as stated on July 25, I may get to go visit it. I mentioned in an earlier post that a kid on my cycling team's dad owns a local VW franchise. I asked him tonight if he has any access to the port facility and he says yes! He is going to check around a bit tomorrow for me, he say dealers get a sort of port inventory list as their cars come in. If we can find out when my car is actually loaded and the right "lot" numbers, he has the credentials to go onto the lot and look at it. Of course, if everything moves quickly, it may be a moot point. He did warn me that cars can get held at the port for a variety of reasons, the least of which is Audi purposely keeping them back.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm curious...standard equiptment lists "mobile phone preparation-Bluetooth" but nothing further in the Tech package. Anyone with a current TT know, is Bluetooth on these ars standard?


BTW, price was about what I expected except for the tech package being $1000 more than I hoped for.


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

bsmack said:


> ....$1900 for carbon fiber mirrors? WTF
> 
> Everything else seems in line but wow...even though they're motorized that price doesn't make any sense!!


The R8 Carbon Mirrors are $1400... wonder why the $500 jump? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

KK Moto said:


> Agree. Those are some seriously obscene prices. There may just be one more TT-RS available. My threshold was low anyway......
> 
> I just priced mine...... $66,750!!!!! Going to have to.........uh......
> 
> I expected 4-5k in options. But 10k!


Where you located? And what did you order? If you back out I might be interested.
Let me know,
D.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Option price seem a bit inflated much like BMW. The Tech package i was expecting $2700 and the Sport Exhaust Titanium Package i was expecting $2000. I'm glad i didn't go with the carbon mirrors. 

If I knew the price prior to ordering I would have went what i have or fully unloaded.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

KK Moto said:


> Agree. Those are some seriously obscene prices. There may just be one more TT-RS available. My threshold was low anyway......



I suspect there will be more than one more available. . .


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Comes in $2k more than I was hoping to spend. But, honestly, what's $2k when talking about 60+? It's not the end of the world and, IMO, it's totally worth it. I'm keeping my order:

Misano Red
Tech Pkg
Sport Exhaust
Aluminum Matte
Alcantara

:heart::heart::heart:

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> it's totally worth it...


+1 an amazing car, well worth the cost (except for those damn CF mirrors! )


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> +1 an amazing car, well worth the cost (except for those damn CF mirrors! )


I want 2. 1 as a a fully stripped and tuned race car and other as my daily drive! 

Man I wish I was rich hahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm still keeping the deposit on mine and am still leaning towards getting the car...if I packaged EXACTLY what I wanted I would be saving about $60 a month. Oh well, I'll take the hit and get fancy mirrors :/


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> I'm still keeping the deposit on mine and am still leaning towards getting the car...if I packaged EXACTLY what I wanted I would be saving about $60 a month. Oh well, I'll take the hit and get fancy mirrors :/


You know you can probably buy some CF stickers for like $30 instead 

IMO, for $1,900, the package should also include a CF splitter or something. At least the electric folding feature is nice. It's especially nice in Europe with these narrow-ass streets.



joshsmith said:


> Man I wish I was rich hahahah


Heheh. I wish I was rich so my wife would stop giving me dirty looks every time I talk about this car. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

- Jeremy - said:


> You know you can probably buy some CF stickers for like $30 instead
> 
> IMO, for $1,900, the package should also include a CF splitter or something. At least the electric folding feature is nice. It's especially nice in Europe with these narrow-ass streets.
> 
> ...


The dealer said I was paying MSRP for the car, but they also said it would be low $60s...maybe I have some bargaining room now


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

St. Louis. Plaza Audi.

I'll be awaiting a chat in the next couple of weeks with my dealer, which has always been late with information that has already been provided here.

Agree, I would have skipped the mirrors. 

And has no one else noticed the paint charge? Audi is charging for metallic paint. They are ALL metallic paint; and double that for Suzuka Gray!!! 

It's already in Cayman S territory and a far cry from the 1M.

Audi, what were you thinking?

MSRP = No TTRS for me.


[ordered Blue, Tech, Sport Exhaust, Titanium, Mirrors, Heated Seats, Alcantara}


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Not to discredit the information posted, but I just called my Audi dealer and they haven't received anything internally regarding TTRS package pricing. Would you guys mind calling your dealers to see if they have any info?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Not to discredit the information posted, but I just called my Audi dealer and they haven't received anything internally regarding TTRS package pricing. Would you guys mind calling your dealers to see if they have any info?


I'm going to guess that if this info is correct it was a leak.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Not to discredit the information posted, but I just called my Audi dealer and they haven't received anything internally regarding TTRS package pricing. Would you guys mind calling your dealers to see if they have any info?


If you'd been following this thread since its inception, you'd see that we've received almost all our updates before the dealers do. Someone " up here" likes us!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

KK Moto said:


> It's already in Cayman S territory and a far cry from the 1M.


Not exactly - maybe a totally stripped Cayman S. Porsche is even worse with charging for EVERYTHING!!! If you wait, maybe some deals on any left on the lot at the end of this model year.

And the 1M - on paper it's cheaper. However, the scumbag BMW dealers are adding a 'market adjustment'. There is one here they are asking $69k for!! WTF? For a little more you can get an M3! Plus they are ugly. And a Bimmer. Neither of which I care for.

The TT-RS is still the least expensive in it's class. And at least fairly equivalent as far as performance goes. And it does have the best interior. I mean, the R8 stole the seats, mirrors, and steering wheel from the TT as well as a few other interior bits, so they must be pretty nice!

Is it worth it? Only you can decide.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Not to discredit the information posted, but I just called my Audi dealer and they haven't received anything internally regarding TTRS package pricing. Would you guys mind calling your dealers to see if they have any info?


It is correct, I got official pricing from my dealer last night and it's the same.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> Not to discredit the information posted, but I just called my Audi dealer and they haven't received anything internally regarding TTRS package pricing. Would you guys mind calling your dealers to see if they have any info?


I was just sent a copy of the order guide from my dealer but it still has no prices. She just sent me a quote with the prices of my options and the grand total. I signed it and sent it back to her as the "offical" ordering of the car. So as far as option pricing goes, all I have is the quote for my options from my dealer.

Now, because I'm (in a sense) serving my country, I get the military discount. If I had to pay MSRP and tax, I probably wouldn't buy the car. So I can definitely understand where you guys are coming from and I feel very lucky to qualify for such an offer. I'm actually a bit jealous of you guys that can afford such a car at retail prices. Kudos to you! :beer:

Alternatively, those of you on the fence could hold out for the next round of cars being sent here. We keep hearing rumors of 300-500 this year and the rest next year. By that time, I think some dealers will be interested in cutting decent discounts on the car. Maybe...

- Jeremy -


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

Interesting, things are different in Canada. Looking at the pricing sheet I got from my dealer, the car I will be getting has different options, at least in different packages and pricing.

There is PNZ: Nav system with AMI, $2300.
PBS: Sirius & Bose, $1300
PQE: Titanium package - black styling package (whatever that means), 19" 5-arm rotors, CF mirrors and sports exhaust, $4000.

MRSP is $67,600 here, that makes for a total of $77,695 Canadian including $1,995 Freight and DPC. Before our lovely 12% HST. You US guys can't complain 

Still the best deal when looking at a comparably spec'ed Cayman, they run >$80K easily. The local Porsche dealer has a Cayman R that comes in at $98K. Ouch. Porsche's love for PDK which is a $7K option surely has raised their prices. Hard to find new ones without it.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

- Jeremy - said:


> I was just sent a copy of the order guide from my dealer but it still has no prices. She just sent me a quote with the prices of my options and the grand total. I signed it and sent it back to her as the "offical" ordering of the car. So as far as option pricing goes, all I have is the quote for my options from my dealer.
> 
> Now, because I'm (in a sense) serving my country, I get the military discount. If I had to pay MSRP and tax, I probably wouldn't buy the car. So I can definitely understand where you guys are coming from and I feel very lucky to qualify for such an offer. I'm actually a bit jealous of you guys that can afford such a car at retail prices. Kudos to you! :beer:
> 
> ...


And I'm assuming your options are consistent (minus your military discount) with the prices posted here?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> And I'm assuming your options are consistent (minus your military discount) with the prices posted here?


Yeah, they're right on target. Working in reverse from the discount: 

$875 - Destination
$475 - Misano Red
$950 - Aluminum Matte
$1500 - Sport Exhaust
$3500 - Tech Package

No surprises.

- Jeremy -


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

KK Moto said:


> It's already in Cayman S territory and a far cry from the 1M.


If you pick a Cayman R and add all the options that come standard on the TTRS - as well as the optional heated seats, tech and sport packages - the sticker goes to $85,980 vs. $66,454 for the TTRS. That's an almost $20k difference. The Cayman S is about $9k cheaper. 

While I still think the TTRS is a bit overpriced - it's not nearly as overpriced as a Cayman. Which is why I bought my Cayman S used. One thing I sorely miss on my old TT is the amount of space it offers - the Cayman is ok - but it pales in comparison.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you pick a Cayman R and add all the options that come standard on the TTRS - as well as the optional heated seats, tech and sport packages - the sticker goes to $85,980 vs. $66,454 for the TTRS. That's an almost $20k difference. The Cayman S is about $9k cheaper.
> 
> While I still think the TTRS is a bit overpriced - it's not nearly as overpriced as a Cayman. Which is why I bought my Cayman S used. One thing I sorely miss on my old TT is the amount of space it offers - the Cayman is ok - but it pales in comparison.


While the press continues to compare the Cayman R instead of the S vs the TT-RS and 1M (as are several of you here) I think that is a real flawed comparo pushed by Porsche, not the journos. Why, because it is a new model.

I'm clearly a Porsche fan and have had an Cayman S and currently a Carrera S.

Frankly I think the Cayman R is a terrible (marketing) exercise by Porsche. It is really a GT3'd Cayman. Paying to return the AC & Stereo? I don't think so. The extra 10hp will never be "felt" if hardly quantified. It is a weekend track star, that's it (More of an Exige S with actual creature comforts: tried that as a daily driver: awful). The TT-RS, 1M, and Cayman S are daily drivers and best compared. And you are right, the price is just ridiculous. Cayman R's pushing 85-90,000 are the norm? I'm sorry, there are much better track cars for that change. MUCH!

That's why I surmise the Cayman R is more of a marketing endeavor of an already-high-quality product.

That being said, (skip the silly PDK and PCCB's) many moderately optioned Cayman S's go for 70-75. Hence, my "Cayman territory" comment.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

KK Moto said:


> That's why I surmise the Cayman R is more of a marketing endeavor of an already-high-quality product.


I don't completely disagree - but it is their "top" of the model like - like the TT-RS so I feel that it's a bit more fair to compare it than the S.



> That being said, (skip the silly PDK and PCCB's) many moderately optioned Cayman S's go for 70-75. Hence, my "Cayman territory" comment.


My point though is moderately optioned Cayman S's have no where near the level of equipment that you get with the TT-RS stock. You still looking at pushing $78k to get what the TTRS has stock or even with a couple options. Still not cheap by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a couple for mkauzer...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

some interiors for josh... (not our seats)


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! If I don't like the wing delete, I'll have one put on! But it looks like I'll like it!



Axel1 said:


> a couple for mkauzer...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

*My Dealer Looked to Fourtitude for info.*



mtbscoTT said:


> If you'd been following this thread since its inception, you'd see that we've received almost all our updates before the dealers do. Someone " up here" likes us!


I stopped my my Dealer last Saturday to pick up a couple of parts and asked if they had option pricing on the RS yet, the first place he went to was the Fourtitude. I guess that says alot about thier internel communication, at least on this subject.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

My port date has been moved out to 8/8 from 7/25. Seems like I've heard that date before.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> some interiors for josh... (not our seats)


Heheh thanks bro!

Love that interior and seats!!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Is it just me or has the activity on this thread died down a bit since the options pricing was announced? 

In related news, my order submission says Nov. 18th for delivery. God help me if I actually have to wait that long.

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Is it just me or has the activity on this thread died down a bit since the options pricing was announced?
> 
> In related news, my order submission says Nov. 18th for delivery. God help me if I actually have to wait that long.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Really?? ShIIIIte! 

How month is everyone else waiting for?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Really?? ShIIIIte!
> 
> How month is everyone else waiting for?


Seems like most folks are waiting 2 months to build and 1 month to ship. I reached out to my dealer to see how concrete that date is. Awaiting response now.

- Jeremy -


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

- Jeremy - said:


> Is it just me or has the activity on this thread died down a bit since the options pricing was announced?
> 
> In related news, my order submission says Nov. 18th for delivery. God help me if I actually have to wait that long.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I'm still viewing this thread hourly during the day to see if any cars have been released by Audi to be delivered!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Seems like most folks are waiting 2 months to build and 1 month to ship. I reached out to my dealer to see how concrete that date is. Awaiting response now.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Really??

No good! 

Are the other boys all in the same boat (not literally) :laugh:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> I'm still viewing this thread hourly during the day to see if any cars have been released by Audi to be delivered!


You guys are going to get your cars and then go drive them. Leaving me here. All alone. With that creepy guy in the corner. 

I just want the car before winter comes so I can take it to the track. It'll be agonizing to get the car in winter and waiting until spring to get to the 'Ring.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I dropped into the dealer this morning and caught my salesman in a rare unoccupied moment. He pulled up all the info on my car, including full MSRP, and it's stiil showing port arrival on 8/8 now. He said, assuming no holds, they would get it in 2-3 days after that. 
He also pulled up state and national inventories....there is only one currently in port earmarked for Texas, going to a dealer in Dallas. We didn't count but it looked to me like there's close to 20 at least in "port stock" status, no clue as to why they haven't shipped to dealers yet.
We also discussed the Audi Care program. He says the first 5K service is free, and unless you plan on keeping the car four years or more, he doesn't think the progrm is worth it. I really have no idea upfront how long I'll keep this car, so I'm opting out. 
Overall, I'm expecting a great experience with this car and its purchase, just have to stay patient, something I'm not too good at.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> I dropped into the dealer this morning and caught my salesman in a rare unoccupied moment. He pulled up all the info on my car, including full MSRP, and it's stiil showing port arrival on 8/8 now. He said, assuming no holds, they would get it in 2-3 days after that.
> He also pulled up state and national inventories....there is only one currently in port earmarked for Texas, going to a dealer in Dallas. We didn't count but it looked to me like there's close to 20 at least in "port stock" status, no clue as to why they haven't shipped to dealers yet.
> We also discussed the Audi Care program. He says the first 5K service is free, and unless you plan on keeping the car four years or more, he doesn't think the progrm is worth it. I really have no idea upfront how long I'll keep this car, so I'm opting out.
> Overall, I'm expecting a great experience with this car and its purchase, just have to stay patient, something I'm not too good at.


I'm pretty sure mine is one of the "port stock" cars. Supposedly mine has been sitting there for at least a couple of weeks. I just called an hour ago and it's still being held by Audi 

Let my car go!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> We also discussed the Audi Care program... He says the first 5K service is free, and unless you plan on keeping the car four years or more, he doesn't think the program is worth it.


I have no experience with Audi and plan to keep this car perhaps forever... but I plan to increase the performance perhaps after one year through APR and it would seem that would pretty much invalidate the "Audi Care" program at that point?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I have no experience with Audi and plan to keep this car perhaps forever... but I plan to increase the performance perhaps after one year through APR and it would seem that would pretty much invalidate the "Audi Care" program at that point?


Audi Care is a prepaid maintenance plan. Should not be affected by performance or appearance mods.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Additionally, Audi Care typically increases the % residual on Audi leases by at least 1% - 2% and usually increases trade-in value on owned vehicles, as well. In most cases, it's break-even. However, on all things of this nature, it's very much a buyer's choice.

It has been break-even for me on my last two Audis, and I have it on my current 2011 S5 Coupe, also. Will do the math to see if it will make sense on the TT-RS when it arrives. It's been a great point of negotiation with the dealer for me, also.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Another interior pic for our resident Aussie


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

now these seats would look good in a red car


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Another interior pic for our resident Aussie




Love it!!!

I cannot wait any longer for Baby RS to arrive!!!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> now these seats would look good in a red car


I'd have LOVED to have gotten these seats in mine! Would look good with black too but I didn't want to screw around through Audi Exclusive given the price I paid for the car


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I see where R5T posted in the UK TT forum a couple of days ago that "rumour has it that the European TT RS + (CEPB engine) is scheduled for KW 12/2012 (March 2012) with 360 hp and 465 Nm of torque. "

R5T posted today that "Rumour has it that the TT RS 360 hp engine "the CEPB" will also get AVL (Audi Valve Lift). "

The AVL will be interesting if it's the case! Perhaps will even change the sound?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I see where R5T posted in the UK TT forum a couple of days ago that "rumour has it that the European TT RS + (CEPB engine) is scheduled for KW 12/2012 (March 2012) with 360 hp and 465 Nm of torque. "
> 
> R5T posted today that "Rumour has it that the TT RS 360 hp engine "the CEPB" will also get AVL (Audi Valve Lift). "
> 
> The AVL will be interesting if it's the case! Perhaps will even change the sound?


Hmm - TTRS with V-TECH????? 

Could be interesting - however it's all rumours at the moment.

The great thing about the TTRS is that it has peak torque, (which actually happpens to be more than an M3 or RS5 I might add), at I believe is 1600rpm. mmmmmmmmm awesomeness !!!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

if it has AVL it should make more power chipped than chipped CEPA me thinks?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

step right up and get your Boy Toy !!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

you could make a nice motorcycle dash from the TTRS instruments


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> step right up and get your Boy Toy !!


Where can I get my copy !!!!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

*First in the country?*

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=374203


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never been so happy to see a wing on an RS. Whew!


mkauzer said:


> http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=374203


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's the next post by the above author

"The thing is crazy the owner has been here all morning and people are flocking to see and hear it. Audi needs to bring over more RS cars. They are so cool. 

We sold it for sticker. Fully loaded. $64k no mark up at all."



mkauzer said:


> http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=374203


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Are VIN numbers consecutive? Wonder how we could get the VIN # of that TTRS in the showroom?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

My dealer called 30 minutes ago and have prepared and delivered the "first TT-RS in the US" this morning to a long time Audi/VW/Porsche enthusiats and racer, Mr. Don Istook of Fort Worth. He will be bringing it back to the dealer on Tuesday for display in the showroom through Friday. Audi of America is supposedly going to do a "piece" on this delivery, etc... and will be at the dealership next week.

Look up Fort Worth Audi on Facebook. Zoran is supposed to have some 30 pics up sometime later on today.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome, first pic with orange lights. Mine should be here in a few days


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

take pics of the side, does the car have lots of wheel gap or are the transportation spacers still installed?? the front looks a bit high from the back pic


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

More pics have been added to the facebook site.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm very happy to see a car delivered. That should mean that there are no more port holds and they should start appearing in dealerships shortly. Just a couple more weeks for me....


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> More pics have been added to the facebook site.


Can you post the link to the pics?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Axel1 said:


> Can you post the link to the pics?


It's on "Fort Worth Audi" Facebook.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> It's on "Fort Worth Audi" Facebook.


must have to be a facebook member... which I have no interest in...


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Try this: 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.196085243781177.50609.100001391083865&type=1



Axel1 said:


> must have to be a facebook member... which I have no interest in...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm back. Was in Mexico, and didn't use the internet...I'm in withdrawal.

Not happy about the option prices. I think the Tech package is $500 too much. Sport Exhaust Titanium package is a joke. First, they charge $1500 for the Sport Exhaust alone, which we all know is just a louder muffler with no performance increase. Ok fine, but that's $500 too much also. That means the Titanium "stuff" is $1200! The wheels aren't much different, and should only be about $500 more than the stock 19's (afterall they are the same wheel!). So, $700 for a black grill frame? Maybe black exhaust tips? Nickel'd and dimed.

Now we know why it took so long for prices to be released. My car's MSRP will be $64850. This is about $1000 more than I anticipated. Grrr!

Glad I didn't get Suzuka! I'm not sure why the CF mirrors are more than last year's R8, but it's the electrically folding feature that adds the cost (I think).


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Thought I would post this...about the first US TT RS owner.

It seems fitting.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, the exhaust tips are black on the Titanium Pack...that explains the absurd price.

Oh, and headlight washers...yee haw!

But the rear foglight is absent with a stupid plastic "cut out". Duh, why not just delete the whole spot for it?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Yes, the exhaust tips are black on the Titanium Pack...that explains the absurd price.


 Audi should have thrown in some exhaust tips like these for that price!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Also, I think the estimated delivery schedule is nonsense. We know many cars are in port, and Audi has released at least one. I would think more will be released from port this upcoming week, if they aren't already in transport. My dealer previously said it's common for cars to show up 2-3 weeks prior to their scheduled delivery.

And for anyone else who's car is/was on the Camellia Ace, it passed by the Florida Keys early yesterday morning. It should be in Houston by tomorrow.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice! Thanks.



DrDomm said:


> Thought I would post this...about the first US TT RS owner.
> 
> It seems fitting.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I see on the Audi of Canada site they now show their specs for the TT RS... it quotes 0-100km/h as 4.3 sec. Would our 2 mph 0-60 make .2 sec. difference to make ours 4.1? That seems a little much.

http://models.audi.ca/en/ttrs/specifications

It also seems strange to me that our 360hp 6MT can be .5 sec. faster than Audi's quoted Euro 340hp 6mt. I think Audi previously underestimated the 340hp version's acceleration.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I see on the Audi of Canada site they now show their specs for the TT RS... it quotes 0-100km/h as 4.3 sec. Would our 2 mph 0-60 make .2 sec. difference to make ours 4.1? That seems a little much.


Only if there was a gear change.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

From the Fort Worth Audi FB page:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

bsmack said:


> From the Fort Worth Audi FB page...


Thanks for posting those!! It seems the only exterior difference with the Euro model is the rear foglight plug and the yellow blinker lenses.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

and for those that want to be noticed a little more...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill couldn't decide on a TTRS or an R8 V10... so he got both!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I, on the other hand, opted to get a Ferrari 430 to help keep the miles off my TTRS...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Jeremy tearing up the 'ring !!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Dr. Bill couldn't decide on a TTRS or an R8 V10... so he got both!!


Want it!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Want it!!!!!!!!


in case you want them the same color...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

latest spy video of Josh driving to work!!

[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/opticalnote/5405623935/[/video]


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the rarest color is Monza Silver!
After 33 pages, only 2 pics so far...
Mine is scheduled for mid October.:thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TTracing said:


> I think the rarest color is Monza Silver!
> After 33 pages, only 2 pics so far...
> Mine is scheduled for mid October.:thumbup:


There's a reason for that. Just my opinion, hope you love it.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I think the Tech package is $500 too much.


I dont think so... compare the TTS Premium+ to TTS Prestige:
Upgrading you get...

Audi parking system rear
BOSE® Premium Sound System with AudioPilot®
MMI® Navigation plus with real-time traffic and six-CD changer
Interior LED Lighting Package

TTS P+: $47,000
TTS Prestige: $50,300

The TT RS "Tech Pack" just makes it a Prestige for $200 more you get Adaptive Lights... not that bad.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> There's a reason for that


Nice  

They'll be at least two of us in the U.S. though. With the Aluminum Optic trim, silver mirrors, etc, it's going to be beautiful. Can you help us Monza guys out here Axel1?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

TopCarbon said:


> Nice
> 
> They'll be at least two of us in the U.S. though. With the Aluminum Optic trim, silver mirrors, etc, it's going to be beautiful. Can you help us Monza guys out here Axel1?


It's really hard to find TTRS silver pics. I see quite a few TT & TTS silver, but other than the two I posted (both part of one series), I haven't found any. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

this is from the Forza game for XBox... does that count?


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool,Topcarbon...
My only option was the heated seats.It was standard on the Mk1 and ,we,Floridians,get cold easy,during those 2 or 3 days of mild weather a year.
$58,650!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

this is about all for silver TTRS's for the night!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Dr Bill may have found an RS of a different color. Still in the same family, sort of. 

The red does not look this bright in person.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> latest spy video of Josh driving to work!!
> 
> [video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/opticalnote/5405623935/[/video]


Hahaha what a champion!

You know you're addicted to Fourtitude when you spend all morning in hospital for surgery and you are on your iPhone looking at what's happening with you boys! :laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TopCarbon said:


> Nice
> 
> They'll be at least two of us in the U.S. though. With the Aluminum Optic trim, silver mirrors, etc, it's going to be beautiful. Can you help us Monza guys out here Axel1?


Not an RS but some Monza... I think it will look great


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> You know you're addicted to Fourtitude when you spend all morning in hospital for surgery and you are on your iPhone looking at what's happening with you boys! :laugh:


Get well buddy!

just waking up here...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Get well buddy!
> 
> just waking up here...


Thanks bro! Bit of recovery time over the next few days so now got a lot of Fourtitude time 

BTW - loving what you're reading over there bud!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> Jeremy tearing up the 'ring !!


He's taking the inside line on the Bergwerk corner. Which means he's going fairly slow. And he's wearing a helmet... Man up, Grandma!



At least the car looks good!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> Dr Bill may have found an RS of a different color. Still in the same family, sort of.
> 
> The red does not look this bright in person.


That is amazing looking!! Is that the actual vehicle you are considering (complete with roll cage, etc.) or just the model? Now THAT is one heck of a toy!!

Good thing you'll be driving conservatively to the track! Not exactly a "sleeper"


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> Dr Bill may have found an RS of a different color. Still in the same family, sort of.
> 
> The red does not look this bright in person.


Bill,

You need to come visit me in Germany. A typical day at the 'Ring involves countless GT3's and GT3 RS's. Granted, I can't get you a ride in one, but at least you can watch them pass by me like I'm standing still 

I suspect my new TT RS will faire much better vs. the Porsches than my R32. Now it just needs a 400+ HP tune!

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> From the Fort Worth Audi FB page:


You know. This photo is making me second guess red as my color choice. Suzuka with the Titan Pkg would also look really nice. My problem is that it just blends in with the crowd. I want to be visible.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone else take delivery?

How the hell did an Audi racer end up with the first delivery? Seems coincidental to me.

- Jeremy -


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Silver pics gents. Every little bit helps with the wait!

Monza is a fairly difficult color to capture in photos (much like Suzuka) and in person is a silvery blue that highlights body lines nicely in the light (the other silver pictured here is probably Ice Silver). I expect that the silver trim acccents on the RS will be subtle but distinct, excentuating the blueish tint in the paint.

I love the more sport oriented colors (especially Misano Red with aluminum optic... fantastic) but wanted a more elegent look. This is going to be a summer car only (no New England Winter road salt) that my wife and I plan to keep until we're too old to drive the thing - and I don't want to tire of the color over time. 

As a side note, I think that the TTRS is one of those special automobiles that will age very well and become a classic. I usually replace a car every few years but there are a few that I'm still nostalgic about; a 1970 240Z, a 1983 Porsche 944 and a 1986 Audi 4000 Quattro Sedan (dispite the fact that you could hear the Datsun rusting if you were standing next to it). All were very different, but were great drivers in their own right with well executed styling. When the world is taken over by hybrids, I want to be one of the last hold outs in our antique TTRS.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

bsmack said:


> From the Fort Worth Audi FB page:


Those crappy Toyos gotta go! No wonder the car gets understeer comments in the reviews. Put some Bridgestone RE-11's on there, for cryin' out loud!

- Jeremy -


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

- Jeremy - said:


> Those crappy Toyos gotta go! No wonder the car gets understeer comments in the reviews. Put some Bridgestone RE-11's on there, for cryin' out loud!
> 
> - Jeremy -


I don't care what tire you put on the car - it will still understeer. T1S's aren't bad tires - hell i've tracked em before and they weren't bad. RE11's are fine in the dry but watch out when its cold and rainy - they work as good as ice skates.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> That is amazing looking!! Is that the actual vehicle you are considering (complete with roll cage, etc.) or just the model? Now THAT is one heck of a toy!!
> 
> Good thing you'll be driving conservatively to the track! Not exactly a "sleeper"


It's the same color, but without the roll cage (so far). I know - not quite the conservative look I prefer. The TTRS is much more stealth.

Absolutely amazing car, very visceral. And, unfortunately, a cop magnet. Good thing for track days - this one begs to be driven in anger!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I don't care what tire you put on the car - it will still understeer. T1S's aren't bad tires - hell i've tracked em before and they weren't bad. RE11's are fine in the dry but watch out when its cold and rainy - they work as good as ice skates.


I've found the RE11's to be very well mannered on wet and cold roads in my R32. I've never had a problem. And they're fantastic on the track. I've never been happier with a street legal tire.

IMO, tires are the most important item to select on any car. I don't like to skimp or compromise. Sticky tires in summer and aggressive tires in winter are the keys to my heart. :heart:

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm wondering aloud if all US bound TT-RS's will have the same tires? Sometimes a manufacturer will allocate a couple of brands for OEM. My current favorite performance tire for cost/specs is the Hankook Ventus V12. It came in a close 2nd in last year's Car and Driver comparison test, I've been running them on my MINI JCW since I lost the runflats on day one of ownership.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I'm wondering aloud if all US bound TT-RS's will have the same tires? Sometimes a manufacturer will allocate a couple of brands for OEM. My current favorite performance tire for cost/specs is the Hankook Ventus V12. It came in a close 2nd in last year's Car and Driver comparison test, I've been running them on my MINI JCW since I lost the runflats on day one of ownership.


I'm pretty sure they'll all be the Toyo T1 Sport. All of the European models I've seen have the same tires.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll all be the Toyo T1 Sport. All of the European models I've seen have the same tires.
> 
> - Jeremy -


That's what Toyo has been advertising:
http://www.toyotires.eu/news/item/id/5553

I've seen several reviews praise the tires on the TTRS... "The 255/35-19 Toyo Proxes T1 Sport tires are complete overkill for the TT RS but that's just the way I like it." We shall see...

Here's a related discussion on the UK TT-forum...
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=221340


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

qckwitt said:


> I dont think so... compare the TTS Premium+ to TTS Prestige:
> Upgrading you get...
> 
> Audi parking system rear
> ...


Well, I guess that is consistent then. I just assumed (incorrectly) the interior LED lighting was standard, and wasn't aware of the adaptive headlights.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll all be the Toyo T1 Sport. All of the European models I've seen have the same tires.
> 
> - Jeremy -


That's what my TTS came with. I was very impressed with the tires the one track day I used the car for. (the C2S had a CEL come on, otherwise I don't like taking the Roadster to the track) They did not seem to get as 'greasy' as the PS2's on the Porsche do toward the end of a session. Can't comment on longevity or winter use - it only snows here once a decade or so.

Use 'em up then buy what you like.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Toyo's on our TTRS? Don't they have terrible tire noise? I may have to go Michelins or continentals.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> Use 'em up then buy what you like.


Exactly. Summer tires don't last long on an AWD performance car.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> Toyo's on our TTRS? Don't they have terrible tire noise? I may have to go Michelins or continentals.


I haven't noticed any excessive noise with the TTS. I imagine the glorious engine noise from the TTRS will mask any tire noise anyway. :laugh:

The new Michelin Pilot Super Sport should be a good replacement.


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> The new Michelin Pilot Super Sport should be *standrad*.


*Fixed*


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Those crappy Toyos gotta go! No wonder the car gets understeer comments in the reviews. Put some Bridgestone RE-11's on there, for cryin' out loud!
> 
> - Jeremy -


Interesting you boys mentioned this as it's being playing on my mind on and off.

From when I drove the TTRS the Toyo's seemed as grippy as any other high performance tyre, however being a brand snob when the TTRS comes in I'll probably get them swapped by Audi for some other 255/35 R19 Michelins or something to that affect. 

Once I've ripped throguh these tyres (which I suspect won't take too long), I have a good friend who works over at Ferrari Australia who gets Pirellis at cost price, so we'll be trading up for some P Zero Corsa's  (valued at about $1500 a tyre at full price) 

Any of you had experience with Pirelli's?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Some *(245-40-18 )* tire tests by Sportauto on the TT RS in March...

Overall Results as follows.
1. Mich Super Sport
2.Pirelli P Zero
3. Nokian ZG2
4.Bridgestone S001
5. Toyo T1 Sport
6.Dunlop Sport Maxx GT
7.Sava Intensa (budget)

Results dry
1.Mich Super Sport
2. Pirelli P Zero
3.Dunlop Sport Maxx GT
4. Bridgestone S001
5. Nokian ZG2
6. Toyo T1 sport
7. Sava Intensa

Results wet

1. Nokian ZG2
2. Toyo T1 Sport
3. Pirelli P Zero
4.Mich Super Sport
5.Bridgestone S001
6. Sava intenso
7.Dunlop Sport Maxx GT

The Mich seem really good,with precise steering feedback with consistent performance lap after lap.
The Audi seems to like the P Zero and is well balanced.
The S001 could be faster, but suffered from understeer on the Audi.
The Dunlops were good in the dry with slight understeer.
The Toyo's very good in the wet, but not too hot in the dry with lots of understeer.

"Shows that a lot of the understeering problems with the RS depend heavily on the tire fitted"


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*2011 Sport Auto Max Performance Summer Tyre Test*









Sport Auto have tested seven 245/40 R18 Max Performance Summer Tyres on an Audi TT RS, but which will dominate in this dry bias test?

To ensure conditions were suitable for a summer tyre test, Sport Auto visited a Bridgestone test track in Italy. Taking part in the test are some of the newest tyres to market, including the new Michelin Pilot Super Sport, Pirelli P Zero, Bridgestone Potenza S001 and Toyo T1 Sport, along with the existing Nokian Z G2, Dunlop Sport Maxx GT and Sava Intensa.

*The Sportiest Tyre*

In the dry one tyre shines, the new Michelin Pilot Super Sport. After a single warm up lap the Pilot Super Sport rewards with a razor sharp turn in, the highest level of grip and the fastest lap time, resulting in a highly enjoyable drive. The Pirelli P Zero finishes a close second due to a stronger wet performance, but lacks the ultimate steering precision of the Pilot Super Sport.

The Nokian Z G2 finishes a strong 3rd with an excellent all round performance. While Sport Auto call this tyre an "underdog", this further reenforces Nokians excellent run of form with both summer and winter tyres, confirming the Finish manufacturer is a force to be reckoned with. Closely following the Nokian is the Bridgestone Potenza S001, let down slightly by its wet performance and steering feedback but once again an excellent all round tyre.

*The Final Three*

The Toyo Proxes T1 Sport nudges out the dry weather specialist Dunlop Sport Maxx GT to 5th, thanks to a strong wet performance while the Sava finishes in a last place as a result of the worst wet and dry handling and the longest braking distances.




*1st: Michelin Pilot Super Sport*
*Total: 233* / Dry: 124 / Wet: 64 / Subjective: 45
*Overall*: The Michelin Pilot Super Sport left the most sporty impression, characterised by extremely precise steering and agile handling. Over 10 dry handling laps the Pilot Super Sport shows no degradation of lap time unlike the competitors. On a wet track the quick load change required an experience driver.


*2nd: Pirelli P Zero*
*Total: 231* / Dry: 120 / Wet: 71 / Subjective: 40
*Overall*: The Pirelli P Zero is an excellent all round tyre with very balanced scoring and handling.


*3rd: Nokian Z G2*
*Total: 226* / Dry: 109 / Wet: 79 / Subjective: 38
*Overall*: The Nokian Z G2 shines in the wet with the best braking, the second fastest lap time and beautifully balanced handling. Slight understeer in the dry.


*4th: Bridgestone Potenza S001*
*Total: 218* / Dry: 113 / Wet: 66 / Subjective: 39
*Overall*: The S001 is a good all round tyre without shining in any particular area.


*5th: Toyo Proxes T1 Sport*
*Total: 215* / Dry: 104 / Wet: 73 / Subjective: 38
*Overall*: The Toyo T1 Sport is a wet weather specalist, placing second in the wet tests. Unfortunately in the dry the steering provides little feedback and understeer inhibits agility. The tyre seems to overheat on quick laps.


*6th: Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT*
*Total: 209* / Dry: 117 / Wet: 52 / Subjective: 40
*Overall*: The Sport Maxx GT was developed with the Audi TT and offers excellent dry performance and a quick precise steering. When wet, the Dunlop suffers with a relative lack of grip leading to 6th place.


*7th: Sava intensa uhp*
*Total: 188* / Dry: 94 / Wet: 62 / Subjective: 32
*Misc*: While the Sava is the cheapest tyre in the test, it cannot keep up with the premium competition. The Sava has very good aquaplaning properties, but a lack of grip in the wet and dry leading to heavy understeer. Worst tyre for braking.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> *2011 Sport Auto Max Performance Summer Tyre Test*



I've got the Bridgeston S001's on the R32 and was REALLY impressed with them, but will most likely get Audi to change to the Michelin Pilot Super Sports for me as they will have some floating around and can easily make the swap, new tyre for new tyre. 

I really like the P Zero Corsa's as well and it's a little bit better in the wet too, which it tends to get here sometimes because usually when it rains around here, it really rains!

Dying to be in the TTRS, that's for sure!

I'm contemplating going over to Audi next week to see the TTRS again and just sit in it, what's interesting (and I'm not sure if this is worldwide but for those of you who have sat in it may notice), the new car smell on the interior of the TTRS is different to most, if not all other Audis. Weird but not at all bad, it's a slightly sweeter smell hahaha. Any explinations ?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


This looks really awesome actually!

Quite like the blue on the TTRS, still so torn between Suzuka and Phantom and now a little bit Sepang!!! Far out!

I need her here now!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> Awesome, first pic with orange lights. Mine should be here in a few days


How come all the cars in the in the U.S have orange lights guys?

Does that mean when the LED DRL's are on there will be an orange LED in each corner, or is it part of an indicator system or what?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Ugh...Friday can't come soon enough! Took a half day so I could go to the dealership and iron out all the details with them (and possibly drive away with it? I can only hope!).


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> I've got the Bridgeston S001's on the R32 and was REALLY impressed with them, but will most likely get Audi to change to the Michelin Pilot Super Sports for me as they will have some floating around and can easily make the swap, new tyre for new tyre.
> 
> I really like the P Zero Corsa's as well and it's a little bit better in the wet too, which it tends to get here sometimes because usually when it rains around here, it really rains!


Another U.S. website with similar rating results is the TireRack.com "tire decision guide". Picking the Audi TTRS and the 255/35-19 tires, if you select the ranking of: "Handling" most important, "Ride/Noise Comfort" important, and "Tread Life" least important... and then sort the resulting 38 tires by"Reviewer's Avg. Rating" the Michelin Pilot Super Sport is #1 with a rating of *9.3* 

#2 is Continental ExtremeContact DW - rated *8.8*
#3 to #6 are various Michelins - all rated *8.7*
#7 is Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 - rated *8.6*


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Another U.S. website with similar rating results is the TireRack.com "tire decision guide". Picking the Audi TTRS and the 255/35-19 tires, if you select the ranking of: "Handling" most important, "Ride/Noise Comfort" important, and "Tread Life" least important... and then sort the resulting 38 tires by"Reviewer's Avg. Rating" the Michelin Pilot Super Sport is #1 with a rating of *9.3*
> 
> #2 is Continental ExtremeContact DW - rated *8.8*
> #3 to #6 are various Michelins - all rated *8.7*
> #7 is Bridgestone Potenza RE-11 - rated *8.6*


Michelin Pilot Super Sport it is then!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> How come all the cars in the in the U.S have orange lights guys?
> 
> Does that mean when the LED DRL's are on there will be an orange LED in each corner, or is it part of an indicator system or what?


It's an American thing. We require yellow reflectors on the front corners of the car. Instead of adding ugly yellow reflectors to the bumpers, Audi chose to put them into the headlight housing. So even though it's ugly, it looks better than the alternative.

American law DOESN'T require the rear turn signals to be yellow. They can be red... just like the brake lights... that's some massively brilliant thinking right there...

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> It's an American thing. We require yellow reflectors on the front corners of the car. Instead of adding ugly yellow reflectors to the bumpers, Audi chose to put them into the headlight housing. So even though it's ugly, it looks better than the alternative.
> 
> American law DOESN'T require the rear turn signals to be yellow. They can be red... just like the brake lights... that's some massively brilliant thinking right there...
> 
> - Jeremy -


Yeah I can see how that is a good idea.. Haha. 

Oh well - at least Audi has done something with it to make it better. 

So do those orange lights light up when headlights are on, or they are just cosmetic or how does it work?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> This looks really awesome actually!
> 
> Quite like the blue on the TTRS, still so torn between Suzuka and Phantom and now a little bit Sepang!!! Far out!
> 
> I need her here now!


Sepang looks good in photos, but I didn't love it in person. My R32 is blue and I quite like it but I test-drove a Sepang TT RS and it was just ho-hum to me. It looks nice, but it didn't stir anything deep in my belly. When I saw the Misano on the showroom floor, however, it was love at first sight. The same with Daytona, too but that's not really an option.

I also didn't like Suzuka as much in person as I thought I would. Ibis was ok, but it's not flashy enough for me. I don't like black or silver cars at all, so those were automatically out, too. But black with the Titan package looks very sinister. Your car will look awesome.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Yeah I can see how that is a good idea.. Haha.
> 
> Oh well - at least Audi has done something with it to make it better.
> 
> So do those orange lights light up when headlights are on, or they are just cosmetic or how does it work?


I actually don't know how it works on the TT. I think it's just a reflector/turn signal combo. It's off normally or it blinks yellow for the turn?

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I actually don't know how it works on the TT. I think it's just a reflector/turn signal combo. It's off normally or it blinks yellow for the turn?
> 
> - Jeremy -


Just a reflector. It doesn't light up or blink. It's not as bad as we make it out to be. 

What I think is stupid is that if we don't get the rear fog light, why did Audi make an "impression" for it on the rear valence? It looks like something is missing. :screwy:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Sepang looks good in photos, but I didn't love it in person. My R32 is blue and I quite like it but I test-drove a Sepang TT RS and it was just ho-hum to me. It looks nice, but it didn't stir anything deep in my belly. When I saw the Misano on the showroom floor, however, it was love at first sight. The same with Daytona, too but that's not really an option.
> 
> I also didn't like Suzuka as much in person as I thought I would. Ibis was ok, but it's not flashy enough for me. I don't like black or silver cars at all, so those were automatically out, too. But black with the Titan package looks very sinister. Your car will look awesome.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Yeah I've not actually seen a TTRS in person in any other colour than Ibis White, Phantom Black, Suzuka Grey and Daytona Grey (all of which I've driven). 

I really loved the Suzuka Grey but also loved the Phantom, and after seeing it with blackout pack it just made it so damn stealth that I couldn't resist!! 

I saw 1 black TTRS driving with the Titan Pack and I thought it looked a bit like a cheap add-on, having said that it went past very fast haha. I loved it on the RS5 though! Some of the photo's I've seen with Titan Pack looked awesome - so not entirely sure there's actually a bad combo for the TTRS!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Just a reflector. It doesn't light up or blink. It's not as bad as we make it out to be.
> 
> What I think is stupid is that if we don't get the rear fog light, why did Audi make an "impression" for it on the rear valence? It looks like something is missing. :screwy:


Actually just on that - why don't you guys get the rear fog light???


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMJ5vsP9f4o 

Soo um.... Can anyone tranlate this??? Axel we're looking to you for this hahah. 

All I got from this was the very obvious, the TTRS ate the other 2 for breakfast because it's AWESOME!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Actually just on that - why don't you guys get the rear fog light???


Some U.S. DOT regulation. It's not allowed and 99.9997% of Americans don't even know what a rear fog light is. But after living in Germany for years, I've come to really appreciate it. Maybe I can retrofit one into the US model. If not, I might just buy the light, clip the wires and glue it into place.

Domm is right about the missing rear fog. It was the first thing I noticed in the Ibis photos.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Some U.S. DOT regulation. It's not allowed and 99.9997% of Americans don't even know what a rear fog light is. But after living in Germany for years, I've come to really appreciate it. Maybe I can retrofit one into the US model. If not, I might just buy the light, clip the wires and glue it into place.
> 
> Domm is right about the missing rear fog. It was the first thing I noticed in the Ibis photos.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I don't think there's any regulation against them...you can order rear fogs on a US MINI, and on some Bimmers. I think it's more that most Americans don't know what one is, or care for one like you said. I wouldn't order it and don't care that it's missing. If I lived somewhere where fog was a likely condition, i.e. San Francisco, then I would want it. Had one on my first two MINI's and barely used it, passed on it on the next two.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Some U.S. DOT regulation. It's not allowed and 99.9997% of Americans don't even know what a rear fog light is. But after living in Germany for years, I've come to really appreciate it. Maybe I can retrofit one into the US model. If not, I might just buy the light, clip the wires and glue it into place.
> 
> Domm is right about the missing rear fog. It was the first thing I noticed in the Ibis photos.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Should be a pretty cheap conversion.

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_70_126&products_id=658


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Should be a pretty cheap conversion.
> 
> http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_70_126&products_id=658


Woah. Thanks! Looks like there's a lot more cutting involved than I thought. Time to dust off the Dremel...

- Jeremy -


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMJ5vsP9f4o
> 
> Soo um.... Can anyone tranlate this??? Axel we're looking to you for this hahah.
> 
> All I got from this was the very obvious, the TTRS ate the other 2 for breakfast because it's AWESOME!


My Spanish is limited but...it seems just a description of the cars, not really a comparison. The TT is fastest off the line, the Cayman has telepathic steering, the M1 has a lovely 3.0 turbo, the usual. 

But yeah, the TTRS rules them all


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

The suspense and waiting are killing me. PLEASE someone say they have also received their car and the one in Ft Worth isn't just a fluke.:banghead:


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> The suspense and waiting are killing me. PLEASE someone say they have also received their car and the one in Ft Worth isn't just a fluke.:banghead:


OK no news of car arrival but since it is a quiet day at work and time needs to be spent...I'll share what the TT-RS will be replacing and why. I am curious to see other's stories.

I had a 2000 TT, desert green, 225hp coupe. It was my first performance car and I still have very fond memories of it. An SLK55 AMG later (wild, crazy fun) I now have a Boxster S. I love that car and it still fullfills its intent which is pure joy driving on BC's mountain roads but it is an 05 (I decided to buy used instead of leasing new), starting to show age and I feel its time has come. I am also a bit of a closet Audi fanboy, the A4 Avant is average in performance and handling but as an overall car it is fantastic. I do miss the Audi touch to the interior and electronics in the Boxster.
When my dealer informed me they had two TT-RS allocated and they were up for grabs I made an impulse decision to put money down. Heck, it is refundable so I didn't think twice. A month later I am now throughly stoked and can't wait to get my hands on the RS. It will be bye-bye ragtop (mixed feelings about that one) but hello 5-cylinder turbo and quattro. Living on a steep hill in Vancouver where winter weather can be very unpredictable that is a factor as well. I have winter tires for the A4, used to have them on the TT back then and both cars are rock solid in any winter situation. I have more demand for winter driving for work and the Boxster is unable to leave the garage at the first sight of snow or low temp rains.

So yeah, that's about it. Oh one more thing, Vancouver has a huge Porsche population. On my street alone there are at least 3 Boxsters and on my 30 minute walk to work every day I see many Porsches. I see maybe 1 TT per week. The TT RS will be a rare sight indeed. Not a big deal but still...

PS anyone in the Vancouver area want to buy an 05 Boxster S?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My RS is going to replace my S. I love the TTS, and was amazed the first time I test drove one. I loved my car even more after the APR flast, and other goodies I had done. But, there were a few little things that made me want more.

From the moment I got the S, I loved the pop when shifting with the accelerator planted. But, day one I wondered why it wasn't even as loud as my 1.8T GTI. So, exhaust sound is a big attraction for switching to the RS.

Turbo lag and lack of low end torque have started to bother me with the S. The DSG makes it worse, because you can't rev the engine and drop the clutch. The RS seems to have a quicker torque curve, and the manual will allow some reasonable revving prior to daily launches.

The TTS was the top of the US TT line. Not anymore. I'm not a snob, just don't like knowing there is something better. 

That's basically the story behind me moving to the RS.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Here is the invoice pricing from AOL Autos. Might help with some negotiations.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

My TTRS will be replacing one of my Golf R32's. (both of which are MKV). 1 is a Manual 3 door the other is a DSG 5 door - both silver. Real origional I know!!

I found out about the TTRS because after I got the R32, I was already thinking about my next car just for fun (years down the track), and thought about the TTS - it is fast, looks good and ticks all the right boxes. When I went onto a website to see pricing I hit price high to low and saw there was a TTRS, immediately that was the car! 

After going to my dealer and seeing the car and going for a drive in it I was sold, and at this point I hadn't even driven it yet! After going back and forth a million times I put my deposit down and thus the long wait began!

Part of me will miss the manual R32 - afterall, it is a very honest car that most people wouldn't have a clue about, which proved to be a lot of fun when peopple think you're in a normal Golf and you hammer them! 

On the other hand - I won't care too much because the TTRS is shouty and says look at me, dont F*** with me!

For those of you who have driven the RS - you will know how badly you crave everything about the car and want it to hurry the hell up! For those of you who have put a deposit into the unknown and not seen/driven the car yet - just wait because nothing any review or anything we can say will be as good as the real thing! 

When you see the car for the first time, even before you sit in it or touch it, if it makes you go weak at the knees - you know you've made the right decision!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> Here is the invoice pricing from AOL Autos. Might help with some negotiations.


Word of caution. Don't get too excited about the pricing here (like I did). It does not include destination or paint. Thought I did my math wrong the first time and was getting it a little cheaper.

Nope, Audi still stickin' it to us.

But at least the invoice is there. Nice. Good find DrDomm...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> When you see the car for the first time, even before you sit in it or touch it, if it makes you go weak at the knees - you know you've made the right decision!


Hear Hear !!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm a bit of a serial car buyer, having owned around 30+ since my first VW Kharmann Ghia convertible at age 16. I got one of the original launch edition Gen I TT's back in 1999, then upgraded to a 225Q in 2001. Last Audi was a 2006 A3 MT6 leased and returned after a faithful 3 years. I've become quite a MINI fan, have had four since 2005, the last two factory JCW cars. 
Also mixed in the last few years were a 2006 Cayman S which I really loved, and a 2007 M-Coupe that was visceral but crude compared to the Porsche. I have come close to buying a Gen II TT several times but the thought of the long promised RS version finally made me pull the trigger. I have driven a couple of TTS's and 3.2's so I expect the RS to be Much More in all the right ways.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

KK Moto said:


> Word of caution. Don't get too excited about the pricing here (like I did). It does not include destination or paint. Thought I did my math wrong the first time and was getting it a little cheaper.


You're right that it doesn't include destination, but paint is calculated into their MSRP figures.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Just to add a little to my TT RS "story"...

I guess it really starts prior to my TTS, and how I ended up with that. I was driving my 3rd Mk4 GTI, the yellow 20th Anniversary Edition one I still have. I was getting a little sick of the FWD characteristics, and really wanted to move into something nicer. 

My wife had just returned her '05 A4 Avant with 6sp manual, and gotten her first Q7. I was jealous, and was looking for an S3...love hatchbacks! Well, that never came, so I started looking at the Mk2 TT. I started following all the talk of the TTS and TT RS a few years ago. 

The first TTS's came in the fall of '08, and I put off buying one waiting for an announcement on the RS coming. It became evident it wasn't going to be anytime soon. In April of '09 my local dealer had a TTS on the lot. I was just driving by, from one meeting to another. I had 20 minutes to kill.

I stopped in, and got the keys. Drove around for 10 minutes, and came back. Told the salesperson I wanted a different color, and the search began. I actually placed an order with her to get an Imola Yellow (Audi Exclusive) one from the factory. This was in April, and a few days later she called to say that Audi wasn't taking anymore orders on '09's. I would have to wait til August to get a 2010 yellow one. So, we found the black one in Chicago...

I'm so glad I got the TTS, and didn't wait 2 more years for the RS. But the RS is really what I wanted, so here I wait...


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Just to add a little to my TT RS "story"...
> 
> I guess it really starts prior to my TTS, and how I ended up with that. I was driving my 3rd Mk4 GTI, the yellow 20th Anniversary Edition one I still have. I was getting a little sick of the FWD characteristics, and really wanted to move into something nicer.
> 
> ...


Are you speaking with your dealer today? I think my car is at the same port (I'm in MA and I know that the car was ported in RI). I was told my "transfer to carrier (aka put on a truck and brought to dealer)" date was today. With our locations I would assume we would be on the same truck together.


----------



## Diablo925 (May 27, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I've got the Bridgeston S001's on the R32 and was REALLY impressed with them, but will most likely get Audi to change to the Michelin Pilot Super Sports for me as they will have some floating around and can easily make the swap, new tyre for new tyre.
> 
> I really like the P Zero Corsa's as well and it's a little bit better in the wet too, which it tends to get here sometimes because usually when it rains around here, it really rains!
> 
> Dying to be in the TTRS, that's for sure!


I just put some Hankook Ventus V12 Evo's on my 2004 R32 and have nearly 800 miles on them.
They are a FANTASTIC tire and half the cost of the Bridgestone Potenza's. In fact, they came in 2nd place in the Car & Driver Comparison Test.

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...mparison_tests/hankook_ventus_v12_evo_page_10

:thumbup:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Diablo925 said:


> I just put some Hankook Ventus V12 Evo's on my 2004 R32 and have nearly 800 miles on them.
> They are a FANTASTIC tire and half the cost of the Bridgestone Potenza's. In fact, they came in 2nd place in the Car & Driver Comparison Test.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews...mparison_tests/hankook_ventus_v12_evo_page_10
> ...


My problem with any of these tires that you guys are talking about is that they're all "Max Summer Performance" tires. These all use a harder rubber and carry a higher wear rating around 240-300. Personally, I'll only use tires from the "Extreme Summer Performance" category which carry a wear rating of around 180-200 so they're much "stickier". I'll only consider tires like the RE-11, R888, Direzza or A048's. They're basically track tires that are safe to use on the road. Some have terrible road manners and shouldn't be driven off the track whereas others have fantastic poor weather handling and are as safe as any other tire in the cold and wet.

The key is to use a separate set of winter tires between late October and April. They have a saying in Germany: "Von Oktober bis Ostern" (from October to Easter). Almost every German has a separate set of winter and summer tires. It's a bit of money up front, but totally worth it.

FYI, I'll be buying a set of these wheels to use for the winter with my existing Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D tires. The speedo will be off by a bit, but I might be able to edit it via VCDS.

http://www.alloywheelspin.co.uk/18-tt-rs-design-alloy-wheels-latest-design-326-p.asp

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Are you speaking with your dealer today? I think my car is at the same port (I'm in MA and I know that the car was ported in RI). I was told my "transfer to carrier (aka put on a truck and brought to dealer)" date was today. With our locations I would assume we would be on the same truck together.


I've been texting with my salesperson today, but he has the day off. I probably won't go to the dealer today. He did email my my window sticker. I'll try to post it when I get home.

We could be on the same truck, but I imagine they put a bunch of different Audi's/VW's on. The actual truck probably depends on final destination and a logical route.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> My problem with any of these tires that you guys are talking about is that they're all "Max Summer Performance" tires. These all use a harder rubber and carry a higher wear rating around 240-300. Personally, I'll only use tires from the "Extreme Summer Performance" category which carry a wear rating of around 180-200 so they're much "stickier". I'll only consider tires like the RE-11, R888, Direzza or A048's. They're basically track tires that are safe to use on the road. Some have terrible road manners and shouldn't be driven off the track whereas others have fantastic poor weather handling and are as safe as any other tire in the cold and wet.
> 
> The key is to use a separate set of winter tires between late October and April. They have a saying in Germany: "Von Oktober bis Ostern" (from October to Easter). Almost every German has a separate set of winter and summer tires. It's a bit of money up front, but totally worth it.
> 
> ...


The new Michelin Pilot Super Sports do have a 320 tread wear rating, but the grip is comparable to the other tires you mention. You really want some grip, get the Michelin Pilot Sport Cup tires - tread wear of 80 and street legal. Wouldn't use them in the rain though!

From what I've heard, the Super Sports should be an amazing tire. They are relatively new however, so the final word may not be in yet.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

There is much more to a tire's characteristics than just its wear ratings. The Car and Driver test referred to in a previous post compared tires using the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 as the benchmark, and the Dunlop Direzza came in first followed by the Hankooks, which as I've mentioned I have on my MINI. Incidentally, the PS2's have a lower UTOQ rating than the Super Sports do, both models are still offered. The PS2's are OEM on most Porsches, M3's, and they even make a runflat version specially sized just for the Corvette ZR1. 
I am willing to forgo tire wear for grip too, but for a street tire, I want one that's at least adequate in wet as well as dry grip. My worst tire wear ever was on some Falken Azenis RT615's I put on my previous MINI. They gripped like flypaper but only lasted 9K miles on a 2700 lb car!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Just a quick update...called my dealer and he said that the system still showed "release to carrier" as today. He's said that once it's truck loaded it'll show in the system.

Only thing is the delivery is scheduled for the week of 8/1 

I'm hoping it comes tomorrow/Friday so I can enjoy it this weekend!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Ditto here in NorCal.



bsmack said:


> Just a quick update...called my dealer and he said that the system still showed "release to carrier" as today. He's said that once it's truck loaded it'll show in the system.
> 
> Only thing is the delivery is scheduled for the week of 8/1
> 
> I'm hoping it comes tomorrow/Friday so I can enjoy it this weekend!


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Dr. Bill said:


> The new Michelin Pilot Super Sports do have a 320 tread wear rating, but the grip is comparable to the other tires you mention. You really want some grip, get the Michelin Pilot Sport Cup tires - tread wear of 80 and street legal. Wouldn't use them in the rain though!
> 
> From what I've heard, the Super Sports should be an amazing tire. They are relatively new however, so the final word may not be in yet.


Hey Bill, I see you changed your sig.... CONGRATS on the GT3RS!!! That is fantastic. 

By the way I recently put the Pilot SS's on my 997.2. Though I haven't tracked on them yet they are impressive. Happy with them.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

found another great review... Drive Magazine gave the TT RS it's "2010 Drive awards – Performance car of the Year" and said this:

_*Since we’re performance car mad here at Drive, we tend to paw incessantly at the veritable coats of manufacturers for these models. Which means we’ve had a lot of seriously quick stuff this year. And yet, our Performance Car of the Year comes from a brand which we ourselves still label inexplicably dull and restrained.*_

_*Fortunately, the RS division tucked deep within the cushiony PR and marketing layers of Ingolstadt don’t really do restrained, and superb cars like the TT RS are the result.*_

_*That motor was really the highlight of the show however, despite a look perfectly mashing together cute and Wolverine-like aggression, and an interior executed in typical Audi quality. With an idle like a racing boat and a roar when pushed which exposes the similarly-engined ST as crass, uncivilised, and decidedly under-engineered in such hallowed company, this 2.5 makes mincemeat of even Subaru STI lumps.*_

_*Garnish with a trad six-speed manual ‘box and you have our 2010 Performance Car of the Year winner. Well done Audi, now please start being more adventurous, more often.*_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)




----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

That sticker is absolutely beautiful! It's been a torturous 3 months. My white "bob tail" Ibis is being loaded tomorrow with delivery Friday. Like a kid on his first date, I'll probably want to touch everything.



DrDomm said:


>


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

28 page thread on a guy's project to tune his TTRS to over 500hp. makes for an interesting read.

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=285547


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> found another great review... Drive Magazine gave the TT RS it's "2010 Drive awards – Performance car of the Year" and said this:
> 
> _*Since we’re performance car mad here at Drive, we tend to paw incessantly at the veritable coats of manufacturers for these models. Which means we’ve had a lot of seriously quick stuff this year. And yet, our Performance Car of the Year comes from a brand which we ourselves still label inexplicably dull and restrained.*_
> 
> ...


This makes me happy


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DTSnU3pSr8


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

My car is scheduled to be in today. It's raining but if i pick it up i may still post pics


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> My car is scheduled to be in today. It's raining but if i pick it up i may still post pics


If I might suggest, let's start a new thread with deliveries as they start to happen. Good luck, hope you get yours today!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> If I might suggest, let's start a new thread with deliveries as they start to happen. Good luck, hope you get yours today!


And NO POSTS announcing your delivery in that thread without the REQUIRED PICS !! 

If you don't have a camera, borrow one!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

m3cosmos said:


> my car is scheduled to be in today. It's raining but if i pick it up i may still post pics:d


sooo jealous!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> If I might suggest, let's start a new thread with deliveries as they start to happen. Good luck, hope you get yours today!


That would be an appropriate way to end a 35 page thread.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Argh, I don't understand how you guys are getting your updates so fast. I'm going to call my dealer in an hour and try and see if it made it on a truck yesterday as that's when it was released to the carrier. He was saying that status updates on the Audi dealer site take up to a day to hit (if it was placed on a truck yesterday, it would be posted today, etc.). The car only has to make at most a 2 hour trip to my dealership if it's in Rhode Island, so I really don't see why I wouldn't see my car tomorrow as long as it made it on yesterday or today!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

m3cosmos said:


> My car is scheduled to be in today. It's raining but if i pick it up i may still post pics


I wish you the best of luck. If your dealer does get it, I'd be impressed if they actually prep it today and deliver it to you. Fingers crossed...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Argh, I don't understand how you guys are getting your updates so fast. I'm going to call my dealer in an hour and try and see if it made it on a truck yesterday as that's when it was released to the carrier. He was saying that status updates on the Audi dealer site take up to a day to hit (if it was placed on a truck yesterday, it would be posted today, etc.). The car only has to make at most a 2 hour trip to my dealership if it's in Rhode Island, so I really don't see why I wouldn't see my car tomorrow as long as it made it on yesterday or today!


I've said before that you can't place too much trust in the Audi updates. My dealer says they've gotten updates with delivery dates 3 weeks later, and the car shows up the next day. :screwy:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> i have a ttrs on my truck for delivery to south burlington vt audi leaving now priced at 65xxx
> it will be there around 11am


He posted this on the "Don Istook thread". He's from RI. Must be a trucker. Kinda funny that we have some inside info from all levels.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

So after speaking with my dealer, I now have extremely little hope that I will see the car this week. They really have no idea when cars will show up (at least that is the case with my dealership). I really wish I could deal with a dealership that would go the extra mile like some of yours seem to be doing (giving cell phone numbers, regular updates, etc.). Everytime I call I feel like I'm bothering them. Guess another weekend without the car won't kill me...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> So after speaking with my dealer, I now have extremely little hope that I will see the car this week. They really have no idea when cars will show up (at least that is the case with my dealership). I really wish I could deal with a dealership that would go the extra mile like some of yours seem to be doing (giving cell phone numbers, regular updates, etc.). Everytime I call I feel like I'm bothering them. Guess another weekend without the car won't kill me...


I think that all you can hope for is that if the car shows up, they call you as soon as it's unloaded. I'm sure my dealership will do that, because they know how psyched I am about getting this car. I think they are also excited.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*South Burlington Audi TT RS*

Look at the bottom of this page.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I love this comment from the TTRS posting on that dealer site: 

_Looking for a new car at an affordable price? Load your family into the 2012 Audi TT RS! _

Let's hope that family includes very small children or better yet just a couple of miniature poodles (they don't shed).


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm...the car in South Burlington is actually the exact car that I want (the dealer close to me that I have a deposit with is getting the same car with the stupid $1900 mirror option). What do you guys think I should do?

EDIT: Called my dealer to see if the one in South Burlington could be transferred...they called and South Burlington said that its been sold!


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

See if they will DT (Dealer Trade) for it? Although, that may not be a very palatable option for the dealers.

Otherwise, you can always take delivery of the one with the CF mirrors... I think you'll only regret that when you sign the check. I don't think you'll regret having them--perhaps you'll only regret paying for them.

However, I'm glad I dropped the CF mirrors from my order just prior to it being committed. The thing that tipped me off was the price of the CF mirrors on the R8, so I knew it would be unreasonably high. They would be nice to have, but not at that price (if I had the choice). However, if I had not pre-ordered a TT-RS and was purchasing one on the lot that already had the factory CF mirrors, I would likely just go with it as long an I could stomach the overall price (which I wouldn't be buying a TT-RS if I couldn't).


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.audiofbrookline.com/new/Audi/2012-Audi-TT+RS-6b2fd4bc0a0d048e00b7b8312094d959.htm

This is the car I have a deposit on. Hopefully this means it'll show up tomorrow!

I would see if you other guys that have an order for one see yours on your dealer's website.


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

Meanwhile on the Canadian west coast...expected port date Sept 12, delivery some time late September.

Sigh.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I remember that I actually went to my dealer last month and tried to order the CF mirrors, but it was too late...thank goodness!

Still haven't received the aftermarket ones I ordered.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

bsmack said:


> http://www.audiofbrookline.com/new/Audi/2012-Audi-TT+RS-6b2fd4bc0a0d048e00b7b8312094d959.htm
> 
> This is the car I have a deposit on. Hopefully this means it'll show up tomorrow!
> 
> I would see if you other guys that have an order for one see yours on your dealer's website.


Wow... short of Audi Exclusive custom paint, you literally ordered the most well-equipped (and expensive) TT-RS possible given the available order guide options.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> I remember that I actually went to my dealer last month and tried to order the CF mirrors, but it was too late...thank goodness!
> 
> Still haven't received the aftermarket ones I ordered.


I had tried to also switch to the CF mirrors but too late... 

Let us know how you like the aftermarket ones, and how easy they are to install. I am very interested in going that route also.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

tformanek said:


> Wow... short of Audi Exclusive custom paint, you literally ordered the most well-equipped (and expensive) TT-RS possible given the available order guide options.


The dealer had this specific car allocated to it and no one had claimed it so I threw a deposit on it. If I were to order a car I would've gotten it exactly like this except without the CF mirrors...like someone said earlier, the writing the check is going to suck but I don't think I'm going to regret having them in the end!


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

bsmack said:


> If I were to order a car I would've gotten it exactly like this except without the CF mirrors...like someone said earlier, the writing the check is going to suck but I don't think I'm going to regret having them in the end!


Yeah... that was me who said that.  You're really going to enjoy the car and will be able to precisely quantify how much more enjoyment you will have despite spending $1900 more than you would have otherwise wanted. I think your smile will be bigger because of it. You won't spend the duration of your ownership wondering how your experience would have been different if you had only ordered the mirrors.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> The dealer had this specific car allocated to it and no one had claimed it so I threw a deposit on it. If I were to order a car I would've gotten it exactly like this except without the CF mirrors...like someone said earlier, the writing the check is going to suck but I don't think I'm going to regret having them in the end!


I think if you finance this car over 5 years, the mirrors will add $32.50 to your monthly payment. Hope this helps.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> I think if you finance this car over 5 years, the mirrors will add $32.50 to your monthly payment. Hope this helps.


That's just slightly more than $1 a day for 60 months to enjoy pure bliss in the form of motorized carbon fiber mirrors. 

Cue the disco lights.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tformanek said:


> That's just slightly more than $1 a day for 60 months to enjoy pure bliss in the form of motorized carbon fiber mirrors.
> 
> Cue the disco lights.


You must be a salesman.


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

bsmack said:


> http://www.audiofbrookline.com/new/Audi/2012-Audi-TT+RS-6b2fd4bc0a0d048e00b7b8312094d959.htm
> 
> This is the car I have a deposit on. Hopefully this means it'll show up tomorrow!
> 
> I would see if you other guys that have an order for one see yours on your dealer's website.


On the dealer spec sheet is says : recommended fuel: regular!....is this correct???


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

davesco said:


> On the dealer spec sheet is says : recommended fuel: regular!....is this correct???


I don't know but I'm not going to assume so


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm really excited for you guys!

I've still got about another month or 2 of waiting for Baby to arrive


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I wish you the best of luck. If your dealer does get it, I'd be impressed if they actually prep it today and deliver it to you. Fingers crossed...


Mine came in and i will pick it up tomorrow! Can't believe mine came in so early!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Wallpaper for me! Thanks.


Axel1 said:


>


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer said:


> Wallpaper for me! Thanks.


It is gorgeous!

here's the 1200x800 larger version
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5420/white104.jpg
(click on the pic after it displays)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

m3cosmos said:


> Mine came in and i will pick it up tomorrow! Can't believe mine came in so early!


Congratulations! when you stop driving & fawning over it, please start a new thread and post a couple of pics


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> I'm really excited for you guys!
> 
> I've still got about another month or 2 of waiting for Baby to arrive


Mine won't arrive until the 3rd or 4th week in August... so I'll help keep this thread going and commiserate with the folks waiting!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

davesco said:


> On the dealer spec sheet is says : recommended fuel: regular!....is this correct???


From Audi...

"Fuel: Unleaded Super, 95 RON (unleaded regular, 91 RON, as an alternative with slight reduction in performance)"

91 RON is 87 AKI (R+M/2) in the US.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> Congratulations! when you stop driving & fawning over it, please start a new thread and post a couple of pics


He already did.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

more desktop driving for us wishful thinkers


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Mine won't arrive until the 3rd or 4th week in August... so I'll help keep this thread going and commiserate with the folks waiting!


Would love to see a TT-RS in the flesh,however our local Audi dealer in Charlotte told me two weeks ago they have NO TT-RS on order?!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> more desktop driving for us wishful thinkers





Axel1 said:


> Mine won't arrive until the 3rd or 4th week in August... so I'll help keep this thread going and commiserate with the folks waiting!


Is it normal that I day dream about the day of delivery?? hahah.. 

Yeah I have it worst out of all of you I think.. Mine actually arrives here between August 8-16th, which is AWESOME!!!............... HOWEVER!!! Because I was a complete moron and lost my licence not too long ago (for almost doubling the speed limit), I had a licence restriction which gets lifted on October 4th. So I'm actually going to go see my car at the Shed in Sydney when she arrives in a few weeks. (if I tried to be sneaky and take it home and drive it, and by chance got pulled up or had my rego ran by the cops, I'd lose licence for a 6 months or a year - so worthwhile leaving TTRS at Audi for the extra 1.5 months than risking it.)

At least I'll be knowing that it's here even though I won't be able to take delivery of it. Really lucky I never got done by cops all the times I took one for a test drive hahah. 

I'll definitely post up pictures etc though, even though it'll be dirty and still in it's plastics etc. Hahaha. 

So October 4th is my legitimate delivery date! 


:facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I finally got my allocation last Friday for October delivery. I suppose this car was meant to be my bday gift since last friday was my bday 
I've always been a TT lover, still got my 2004 TT 225QC w/ 17k miles on it.

Anyways, here is the spec: Phantom Black, Tech-Package, Wing Delete and possibly matching sideview mirrors to body color (have yet to receive the confirmation from Audi Exclusive department).

Now the waiting game begins


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my allocation last Friday for October delivery. I suppose this car was meant to be my bday gift since last friday was my bday
> I've always been a TT lover, still got my 2004 TT 225QC w/ 17k miles on it.
> ...


Congrats mate! The waiting game is long, trying and painful but it is (and I'm yet to recieve mine but I have indeed driven it many times), WELL worth the wait!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

The date listed on my sales order is November 18, but I'm hoping it will be sooner than that once I get the allocation. I don't have to wait for shipment like you guys, so I'm hoping it will come sometime in the September-October timeframe. Now I'm just waiting for the allocation notice and looking at photos/videos every day.

The fun part about my order is that I have two friends here; one just bought a Cayman R and the other just bought a 1M. They're both badass cars and I can't wait to go play with them on the track. 

Back to the tire discussion we were having earlier, both the Cayman R and the 1M come fitted with Michelin PS2's. The PS2's are good for a significant time advantage on a road course over the Toyo T1's on the TT RS. However, the track times between all three cars in stock form is always within 1 second or less. Logic dictates that the TT RS could be seconds faster than the other cars if it were also fitted with PS2's. Seems to me that Audi could have dominated the Cayman R and 1M in the track reviews by choosing better tires. So I wonder why they didn't... 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> ...so worthwhile leaving TTRS at Audi for the extra 1.5 months than risking it.


I'd be getting a friend to drive the car to my house. Being able to see & touch it for those 1-1/2 months would be great... but you know yourself best, and the temptation might be too great to take it out if it was parked at your home!!  

Hang in there!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> Back to the tire discussion we were having earlier, both the Cayman R and the 1M come fitted with Michelin PS2's. The PS2's are good for a significant time advantage on a road course over the Toyo T1's on the TT RS. However, the track times between all three cars in stock form is always within 1 second or less. Logic dictates that the TT RS could be seconds faster than the other cars if it were also fitted with PS2's. Seems to me that Audi could have dominated the Cayman R and 1M in the track reviews by choosing better tires. So I wonder why they didn't...
> 
> - Jeremy -


makes sense... good question. You'd think to win the marketing battle you'd want to show the best up front for the reviews.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I'd be getting a friend to drive the car to my house. Being able to see & touch it for those 1-1/2 months would be great... but you know yourself best, and the temptation might be too great to take it out if it was parked at your home!!
> 
> Hang in there!!


Yeah I've had all these thoughts - would get my Dad to drive it if anyone, but I have to be the first one to drive it, so I'd end up driving her home. 

The temptation to drive Baby RS would be wayyyy to great, plus I'm trading R32 for it so I'd have no choice but to drive TTRS - DAMN SHAME!!  hehee. 

On the plus it's here soon so I will at least know that it's here waiting for me!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> would get my Dad to drive it if anyone, but I have to be the first one to drive it, so I'd end up driving her home.


Hah! That's funny 

Good luck with that wait, man. That would kill me.

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Hah! That's funny
> 
> Good luck with that wait, man. That would kill me.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Haha thanks! Such a sore spot with me!

Note to self - DON'T DOUBLE THE SPEED LIMIT ON DOUBLE DEMERIT WEEKENDS!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

BLEH

No car today. Tomorrow is a possibility though...

Cheers to the people that are getting their cars today! Can't wait to drive mine.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my allocation last Friday for October delivery. I suppose this car was meant to be my bday gift since last friday was my bday
> I've always been a TT lover, still got my 2004 TT 225QC w/ 17k miles on it.
> ...


They wouldn't do the body color mirrors for me so I'll be curious what answer they tell you. Please post or PM me when you find out tho, mine hasn't started production so maybe if they say yes for you I can get them to change their mind on my order.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> They wouldn't do the body color mirrors for me so I'll be curious what answer they tell you. Please post or PM me when you find out tho, mine hasn't started production so maybe if they say yes for you I can get them to change their mind on my order.


But you could always have the dealer install them...should be under $500 painted/installed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> They wouldn't do the body color mirrors for me so I'll be curious what answer they tell you. Please post or PM me when you find out tho, mine hasn't started production so maybe if they say yes for you I can get them to change their mind on my order.


I was told the same thing. Cost me $1,900 for the damn CF mirrors. Oh well, it'll be awesome with them anyway. I am anxiously awaiting "The Call"!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> But you could always have the dealer install them...should be under $500 painted/installed.


THis would have been a way to go but actually, that only means I paid an extra $1,400 for the CF mirrors! Getting better all the time!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Anybody have a problem with letting valet parking take your new cqr?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Anybody have a problem with letting valet parking take your new cqr?


Easy, I don't go anywhere that has only valet parking. I don't mind walking a bit.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

And meanwhile, my port arrival date is still showing 8/8. I was hoping maybe it would show up early...maybe next week?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> And meanwhile, my port arrival date is still showing 8/8. I was hoping maybe it would show up early...maybe next week?


At least you can take solace in the fact that your car will be released ASAP and not held so some old race car driver can get his first 

My car has been sitting at port for literally 3 weeks. I live an hour and a half from the port! I know the wait for me is almost over but it sucks knowing that what you've been waiting for is just sitting, doing literally nothing, an hour and a half from you and there isn't a thing you can do about it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> And meanwhile, my port arrival date is still showing 8/8. I was hoping maybe it would show up early...maybe next week?


Did you find out what ship it's on? Track it.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> Did you find out what ship it's on? Track it.


I just emailed the dealer asking for that. Is it part of their regular info? If not, how did you find out which one your's was on?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> Anybody have a problem with letting valet parking take your new cqr?


Yep. No body puts their bum behind the drivers seat but me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> I just emailed the dealer asking for that. Is it part of their regular info? If not, how did you find out which one your's was on?


They just call Audi distribution center and get the info.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Got the call 45 mins. ago. Prepped and ready for pick-up. I'll pick it up tomorrow morning rather than face an hour and a half of rush hour traffic tonight. After waiting since April, I can wait another 18 hours. And so the count down begins again. 18 and counting!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Got the call 45 mins. ago. Prepped and ready for pick-up. I'll pick it up tomorrow morning rather than face an hour and a half of rush hour traffic tonight. After waiting since April, I can wait another 18 hours. And so the count down begins again. 18 and counting!


Grrr...I'm jealous. Congrats! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

My salesman was all over himself exclaiming how every one was drooling of this car. Mechanics, sales staff, etc. This has been great fun. Hope you get your car tomorrow.




DrDomm said:


> Grrr...I'm jealous. Congrats! Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mkauzer said:


> My salesman was all over himself exclaiming how every one was drooling of this car. Mechanics, sales staff, etc. This has been great fun.


ENJOY!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Jeremy's new tire size!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a couple of unobtanium (in N.A.) roadsters...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> Got the call 45 mins. ago. Prepped and ready for pick-up. I'll pick it up tomorrow morning rather than face an hour and a half of rush hour traffic tonight. After waiting since April, I can wait another 18 hours. And so the count down begins again. 18 and counting!


Congrats bro!!! Hope you adore your new born 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Josh. It's 4:30 am here. Been up since 4. This is absolutely ridiculous. It's a car for gods sake. 




joshsmith said:


> Congrats bro!!! Hope you adore your new born
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> My salesman was all over himself exclaiming how every one was drooling of this car. Mechanics, sales staff, etc. This has been great fun. Hope you get your car tomorrow.


I don't think it's possible to get my car today, even if it shows up. I believe they can only register and insure it during the week.

My salesman is upset because he is on vacation next week, and someone else will have to give me the car. I told him I'll text him a photo.

Another salesman is psyched to drive my TTS around once I give that back.

I think I might bring a few beers when I go pick up the car. :beer:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> Thanks Josh. It's 4:30 am here. Been up since 4. This is absolutely ridiculous. It's a car for gods sake.


Hahaha GOLD!!!

I did that before I picked up R32 - I suspect I'll be at least as bad when TTRS is coming


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I don't think it's possible to get my car today, even if it shows up. I believe they can only register and insure it during the week.
> 
> My salesman is upset because he is on vacation next week, and someone else will have to give me the car. I told him I'll text him a photo.
> 
> ...


Hahah that's mad!

Yeah I bought my salesman a pressie as well a) for looking after me so well but b) it was his birthday coming up so did it then. 

Made his day.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I don't think it's possible to get my car today, even if it shows up. I believe they can only register and insure it during the week.


NO worries there - they can handle the paperwork any day of the week. I think almost every car I've purchased has been on a weekend. One drawback to working long hours during the week.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

My car still hasn't showed up, but I just did all the paperwork. I must say that I'm very pleased with the deal I got. If anyone hasn't ordered a car yet, and is looking for a dealer in the Northeast...


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> My car still hasn't showed up, but I just did all the paperwork. I must say that I'm very pleased with the deal I got. If anyone hasn't ordered a car yet, and is looking for a dealer in the Northeast...


Just PMed you...thinking about doing all the paperwork tomorrow since it's the end of the month and curious on what you got.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> My car still hasn't showed up, but I just did all the paperwork. I must say that I'm very pleased with the deal I got. If anyone hasn't ordered a car yet, and is looking for a dealer in the Northeast...


How did you sleep? Hahaha. 

Got the car yet buddy?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

is in French, and too much music and not enough car sounds... but still 5+ minutes of TTRS viewing 

[video]http://www.wat.tv/video/essai-audi-ttrs-par-sport-1xa2j_2hxtj_.html[/video]


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Damn I love that green!! Am starting to feel more n more that black was the right choice in colour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

It's perfect!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> It's perfect!


That's a beauty!
Enjoy! You should be out driving, not posting on some forum.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

*I just couldn't resist... Suzuka 8J35R9 on the way!*

This will be my 5th TT! 








Model Year: 2012

Model: 8J35R9 TT RS 2.5 COUPE 2-DR 6-SPD QUATTRO $56,850

Exterior Color: M1M1 SUZUKA GRAY METALLIC $950
Interior Color: ZM BLACK $0

Options:
0LM CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS $0
4A3 HEATED FRONT SEATS $450
6FQ CARBON FIBER EXTERIOR MIRRORS (ELECTRIC FOLDING) $1,900
6W3 FRONT LICENSE PLATE - HOLDER $0
AMI IPOD CABLE FOR AUDI MUSIC INTERFACE - NO CHARGE $NA
N7S ALCANTARA/LEATHER COMBINATION $0
PQU SPORT EXHAUST TITANIUM PACKAGE $2,700
WTC TECH PACKAGE $3,500
DESTINATION CHARGE $875
EMISSION FEE $0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimated Total MSRP: $67,225
Comm: XXXXXX
VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Status: In transit From Factory

Vessel loaded today!
Due into port (San Diego) August 25th!
Purchasing from a dealership in So Cal.

To be honest, I'm glad I jumped in when I did... waiting sucks. I'm also glad I found the configuration I wanted. I checked with every dealer this side of the Colorado River and only one dealership had one to my liking inbound.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> It's perfect!


HEY HEYY!!!!

Congratulations buddy!!! Looks GREAT!

Can't wait to hear what you think of it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Found this while roaming around the internet


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> They wouldn't do the body color mirrors for me so I'll be curious what answer they tell you. Please post or PM me when you find out tho, mine hasn't started production so maybe if they say yes for you I can get them to change their mind on my order.


Still no definite answer till today. The lady at the Audi Exclusive department told the sales dude that they might not be able to do it because the brush aluminum is the trademark of S and RS cars. But he is still trying his best to get them to approve this request though.
I still got a bit of time since the car won't be built till late August.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

dogdrive said:


> Still no definite answer till today. The lady at the Audi Exclusive department told the sales dude that they might not be able to do it because the brush aluminum is the trademark of S and RS cars. But he is still trying his best to get them to approve this request though. I still got a bit of time since the car won't be built till late August.


They should take it off their configurator if they're not going to offer it... it shows the carbon and body-color options specifically for the TTRS in Germany. And if "the brush aluminum is the trademark of S and RS cars" why is the overpriced carbon fiber ones offered here?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> They should take it off their configurator if they're not going to offer it... it shows the carbon and body-color options specifically for the TTRS in Germany. And if "the brush aluminum is the trademark of S and RS cars" why is the overpriced carbon fiber ones offered here?


I have a Dell too  hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> How did you sleep? Hahaha.
> 
> Got the car yet buddy??
> 
> ...


I slept great. Unfortunately, my dealer isn't open on Sundays. I will drive by later to see if the car has been delivered, though.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Josh,
You know when you haven't ridden a motorcycle for a long time and you hop on a friends bike that is much quicker than you expect.... that's what it's like for me after 10 years of 225 TT.I haven't driven fast cars for over 30 years. So for me this car is like Goldilocks, sometimes too fast, sometimes too soft, sometimes just right! And like a young wayward colt, I'll best learn to harness her power in town and let her free of her reins in the country. And how does she sound? Wonderful. I actually like the sport button Off. There's a finesse there that you can't appreciate as well with the button On. It's like the difference between a nice Pinot and a bold Red. I love this car. She's the perfect mix of subtlety, understatement, and confidence. 
Now, more than ever, I'm looking forward to reading everyone's driving experiences. 



joshsmith said:


> HEY HEYY!!!!
> 
> Congratulations buddy!!! Looks GREAT!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you think of it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> They should take it off their configurator if they're not going to offer it... it shows the carbon and body-color options specifically for the TTRS in Germany. And if "the brush aluminum is the trademark of S and RS cars" why is the overpriced carbon fiber ones offered here?


Each country has their own set of options. What Germany gets does not translate to the US. We should be happy - they pay a lot more!!

And the rear wing is a specific feature of the TTRS, yet they let you delete it. Therefore, their argument makes no sense. It would be like ordering an R8 without side blades.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I am getting ants in my pants. Went to the dealer yesterday and the car is in "Production Stock" status. He said usually when they seem them there, it's about 6 weeks until it arrives, maybe less. He seemed more excited about it than I was. LOL


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

sr_erick said:


> I am getting ants in my pants. Went to the dealer yesterday and the car is in "Production Stock" status. He said usually when they seem them there, it's about 6 weeks until it arrives, maybe less. He seemed more excited about it than I was. LOL


I thought you ordered prior to me. I ordered 5/16.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I twiddled my thumbs too much. I don't think I officially got my order in until the beginning of June. Just too damn busy at work and whatnot to ever get to the dealership (I hate doing these types of things over the phone).


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

No clue where my car is. Supposedly all the cars left port on Thursday. Mine isn't at the dealership. Frustrating. I wanted it tomorrow.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> Hey Josh,
> You know when you haven't ridden a motorcycle for a long time and you hop on a friends bike that is much quicker than you expect.... that's what it's like for me after 10 years of 225 TT.I haven't driven fast cars for over 30 years. So for me this car is like Goldilocks, sometimes too fast, sometimes too soft, sometimes just right! And like a young wayward colt, I'll best learn to harness her power in town and let her free of her reins in the country. And how does she sound? Wonderful. I actually like the sport button Off. There's a finesse there that you can't appreciate as well with the button On. It's like the difference between a nice Pinot and a bold Red. I love this car. She's the perfect mix of subtlety, understatement, and confidence.
> Now, more than ever, I'm looking forward to reading everyone's driving experiences.


That made me smile quite a lot. 

Good on you buddy - you're going to fall more and more in love! Just wait till she's broken in and you can really give it a god boot all the way to redline from 1st, through 2nd and into 3rd - UTTER EPICNESS!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*did 257 km/h at the Döttinger Höhe Nürburgring Nordschleife*



















*http://www.sportauto-online.de/supertest/audi-tt-rs-mit-340-ps-coupe-mit-fuenfzylinder-turbo-test-1747833.html*


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Axel1,
I think we are on the same vessel... Mine was loaded the same day. Are you on NYK Line, Volans Leader? It's next Port is Southampton... Then the Stateside journey.
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=372884000


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

quattive said:


> Axel1,
> I think we are on the same vessel... Mine was loaded the same day. Are you on NYK Line, Volans Leader? It's next Port is Southampton... Then the Stateside journey.
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=372884000


could be... I haven't inquired what ship mine's on.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> And the rear wing is a specific feature of the TTRS, yet they let you delete it. .... It would be like ordering an R8 without side blades.


Oh come on Dr. Bill. Meryl didn't need a big hat to sing Country.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.caradvice.com.au/130408/bmw-1-series-m-coupe-involved-in-four-crashes-already/ 

I find this funny - stupid BMW drivers!!! :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Dr. Bill said:


> And the rear wing is a specific feature of the TTRS, yet they let you delete it. Therefore, their argument makes no sense. It would be like ordering an R8 without side blades.


I agree with you. We shall see what my sales dude can come up with for my request.
I opted for the wing delete option for my TT-RS order


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm considering changing my order from Misano to Suzuka. Has anyone (Axel?) seen a photo of Suzuka with the Aluminum kit? All the Suzuka cars I've seen have the Titanium package. It looks nice, but I really like the aluminum accents. Just curious what it will really look like.

BY THE WAY: The Titanium Package seems to be no longer orderable. As well as Audi Exclusive colors.

- Jeremy -


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I finally found a picture of a Monza Silver TTRS for the few of us in the country who like it  

More photos to follow in October when my RS finally shows up. I have no idea why it's taking so long since I've had money down on my order since September 20th! I couple more months doesn't matter that much at this point as it's likely that mine will still be the first RS that I'll see in person, but whats up with that?


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

TopCarbon said:


> I finally found a picture of a Monza Silver TTRS for the few of us in the country who like it
> 
> More photos to follow in October when my RS finally shows up. I have no idea why it's taking so long since I've had money down on my order since September 20th! I couple more months doesn't matter that much at this point as it's likely that mine will still be the first RS that I'll see in person, but whats up with that?


Looks good... reminds me of the ALMS Mk1 TT! :thumbup:


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

- Jeremy - said:


> BY THE WAY: The Titanium Package seems to be no longer orderable. As well as Audi Exclusive colors.


I knew about the Exclusive colors, but not the Titanium Package. Is it a parts supply issue?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

quattive said:


> I knew about the Exclusive colors, but not the Titanium Package. Is it a parts supply issue?


I don't know, actually. One can only imagine. Honestly, it's probably because the Audi Exclusive team is on vacation for 4-7 weeks through August. Europe generally shuts down in August and December.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Dealership just called...my truck is pulling in right now.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Dealership just called...my truck is pulling in right now.


Happy day! Congrats!


----------



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

quattive said:


> I knew about the Exclusive colors, but not the Titanium Package. Is it a parts supply issue?


Yes, based on people say my "rumors" I had been recieving even though everything I was told was true.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

quattive said:


> Axel1,
> I think we are on the same vessel... Mine was loaded the same day. Are you on NYK Line, Volans Leader? It's next Port is Southampton... Then the Stateside journey.
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=372884000


I'm checking with my dealer... but it sure looks like it! It's scheduled to dock 8/11 in Brunswick, GA and that is my scheduled arrival date and that would be the closest port to me.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> I'm checking with my dealer... but it sure looks like it! It's scheduled to dock 8/11 in Brunswick, GA and that is my scheduled arrival date and that would be the closest port to me.


Copycats!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I never thought I would say this, but I'm now thinking about backing out of the TT-RS I have a deposit on. The dealership is just treating me like absolute ****.

I took a half day today to finalize paperwork, much like DrDomm did this weekend. After they didn't answer the phone all morning, I call when I get home and get told by the manager that they are too busy today to deal with me.

I test drove a used '07 Carerra S with 32k miles on the clock today that I can get for considerably less than the TT-RS. Seriously considering that instead. If anyone is willing to put up with ****ty service there might be a Suzuka Gray TT-RS with your name on it in the future. I'll let you guys know how it goes Wednesday when I sit down with them.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Well, I never thought I would say this, but I'm now thinking about backing out of the TT-RS I have a deposit on. The dealership is just treating me like absolute ****.
> 
> I took a half day today to finalize paperwork, much like DrDomm did this weekend. After they didn't answer the phone all morning, I call when I get home and get told by the manager that they are too busy today to deal with me.
> 
> I test drove a used '07 Carerra S with 32k miles on the clock today that I can get for considerably less than the TT-RS. Seriously considering that instead. If anyone is willing to put up with ****ty service there might be a Suzuka Gray TT-RS with your name on it in the future. I'll let you guys know how it goes Wednesday when I sit down with them.


I feel bad for you. That sh*t shouldn't happen. Anyone who is willing to buy a $60K+ car in todays economy should be treated like royalty. Too busy to sell a car?!!! Grrr... 

Take a deep breath. Let them call you, and tell them that you feel your business isn't appreciated. Keep looking around for anything else. If they are willing to give you a fair deal, then take it. If not, then walk.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

bsmack said:


> Well, I never thought I would say this, but I'm now thinking about backing out of the TT-RS I have a deposit on. The dealership is just treating me like absolute ****.
> 
> I took a half day today to finalize paperwork, much like DrDomm did this weekend. After they didn't answer the phone all morning, I call when I get home and get told by the manager that they are too busy today to deal with me.
> 
> I test drove a used '07 Carerra S with 32k miles on the clock today that I can get for considerably less than the TT-RS. Seriously considering that instead. If anyone is willing to put up with ****ty service there might be a Suzuka Gray TT-RS with your name on it in the future. I'll let you guys know how it goes Wednesday when I sit down with them.


What rubbish! Funnily enough I work for Range Rover here in Australia and I neve find myself 'too busy' for a client who's bought a car from me - COME ON GUYS!!

Granted, it's an absolutely pathetic excuse and clearly they've become old and stale in their job, you shouldn't lose out on an epic car because someone else is a dud! It'll be the first and last time you'll have to deal with them because when you bring it in even to get serviced you won't need to deal with them anyway. 

I say you get the car anyway, but write a good 'ol email to the MD stating that your appauled at their customer service. But do this AFTER you pick up the car, otherwise they'll prelong you getting it and most likely srew you around. 

Hope this helps and doesn't hinder you getting a fantastic car!!


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

The only reason I can think of why they're treating me like this is because they may have already "booked" the car as sold since they have my deposit.

Basically I'm 50/50 at this point. I might not even show up for my scheduled appointment Wednesday. Maybe that will get their attention.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Copycats!


yeppers  (ppl have been tracking the ships bringing their cars for many years on these forums)
fun diversion!










The Brunswick, GA port isn't too shabby either... 4th.largest auto port on the east coast ... 1268 acre Autoport handling more than 12 major manufacturers


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Dealership just called...my truck is pulling in right now.


I AM JEALOUS!! DAMNIT ...why didn't I get on the ball sooner and order instead of twiddling my thumbs.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> yeppers  (ppl have been tracking the ships bringing their cars for many years on these forums)


Where do you think I got the idea?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

sr_erick said:


> I AM JEALOUS!! DAMNIT ...why didn't I get on the ball sooner and order instead of twiddling my thumbs.


You were one of the people posting in this thread early on that made me go place my order. Ironic.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

TopCarbon said:


> I finally found a picture of a Monza Silver TTRS for the few of us in the country who like it
> 
> More photos to follow in October when my RS finally shows up. I have no idea why it's taking so long since I've had money down on my order since September 20th! I couple more months doesn't matter that much at this point as it's likely that mine will still be the first RS that I'll see in person, but whats up with that?


I was at the dealership,today, and my car was released for production on 7/28. But won't, also, get here before 10/18!
They had a new A3 Monza Silver,on the lot!! First time,me seeing the color in real...:what:
It's way darker than what I was hoping for...I don't see the blue, though it was bright and sunny...
Oh well,it was the reason choice and not the heart(Sepang)... 
I'm gonna love it!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

different look...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


Heheh. That photo was taken at the gas station at the Nürburgring. It's amazing what the brain can recognize.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> Heheh. That photo was taken at the gas station at the Nürburgring. It's amazing what the brain can recognize.
> 
> - Jeremy -


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Saint Tropez, France


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Switzerland


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Some up-close pics of the OEM carbon fiber mirrors for those that are curious (these are from an R8, but according to the dealer the R8 shares the same mirror housings as the TT-RS).


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Update from my whole dealership issue. They just called and apologized for yesterday.

It seems that since they took my deposit, from their perspective it's a done deal. Since I've never purchased anything of this magnitude before, this could be a fault of mine, but I was under the assumption that the deposit I left on the car simply meant that I got first dibs to make a deal on the car, not that it was a done deal.

When I go in tomorrow I plan to tell them that I feel a lot of assumptions are being made that simply shouldn't be made. They seem to think that it's simply "all set" when in my head I still have plenty of questions that I think any new car buyer would have. Maybe I haven't communicated that part effectively.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Update from my whole dealership issue. They just called and apologized for yesterday.
> 
> It seems that since they took my deposit, from their perspective it's a done deal. Since I've never purchased anything of this magnitude before, this could be a fault of mine, but I was under the assumption that the deposit I left on the car simply meant that I got first dibs to make a deal on the car, not that it was a done deal.
> 
> When I go in tomorrow I plan to tell them that I feel a lot of assumptions are being made that simply shouldn't be made. They seem to think that it's simply "all set" when in my head I still have plenty of questions that I think any new car buyer would have. Maybe I haven't communicated that part effectively.


Not to minimize your expectations, but if your dealership is as busy as mine is, your "main" meeting with them will be the day you pick your car up. My saga started with an email over a year ago to my former salesman telling him I'd like to be on a list to get an RS (this was way before Audi's official announcement, but after the interweb rumor mill had all but confirmed that the car would come here.) He told me to come down, give him a check as hold, and he'd write up a purchase order. Did that the next day, and our correspondence since has been one phone call, and email updates from him and his assistant (he's that busy.) I stopped in early one morning during my vacation a couple of weeks ago and sat down with him for a few minutes to assuage a couple of my concerns, now it's just another week or so's wait for the car to arrive.
I have to remind myself sometimes, this is a BIG purchase for me too, and something I've waited for over a year to happen. But, in the big picture, for my salesman and my dealer, it's routine, just fulfilling the wishes and desires of another customer.
I am sure on the day of my delivery, I WILL get the deluxe treatment. It will be my day to be the attention whore at the dealership, everyone from the salesman to the support staff will be there to wish me well. And from my past experiences with this dealer and this salesman, my return visits will be pleasant, and he will keep in touch and be there for my future Audi needs. Hang in there.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I love this. Wonder what it would cost? I even like the wing with it.


Axel1 said:


>


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Marty said:


> Some up-close pics of the OEM carbon fiber mirrors for those that are curious (these are from an R8, but according to the dealer the R8 shares the same mirror housings as the TT-RS).


When the R8 came out, it cannibalized several parts from the TT. The R8 uses the seats, steering wheel, mirror housings, and some of the same interior knobs as the TT line. Remember, the TT came first - the R8 uses TT parts, not the other way around. Now, if they could shoe-horn that glorious V10 in the TT, that would be a killer car!!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mkauzer said:


> I love this. Wonder what it would cost? I even like the wing with it.


Looks like a matte black wrap of some sort. I'd guess $1000 - $1500. I wonder if they could do a carbon-fiber look wrap? That would be sweet!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Update from my whole dealership issue. They just called and apologized for yesterday.
> 
> It seems that since they took my deposit, from their perspective it's a done deal. Since I've never purchased anything of this magnitude before, this could be a fault of mine, but I was under the assumption that the deposit I left on the car simply meant that I got first dibs to make a deal on the car, not that it was a done deal.
> 
> When I go in tomorrow I plan to tell them that I feel a lot of assumptions are being made that simply shouldn't be made. They seem to think that it's simply "all set" when in my head I still have plenty of questions that I think any new car buyer would have. Maybe I haven't communicated that part effectively.


It can't be a done deal yet. You ordered the car/placed a deposit without even knowing the MSRP! You don't know if they are gonna charge you the MSRP, less, or more. Obviously, go to the meeting pleasant, and expecting to walk out with the car (if its there already). But be prepared to tell them you need time to think about it if you aren't happy with the deal they give you. Like you said, this is a big purchase. Be happy you made it.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> It can't be a done deal yet. You ordered the car/placed a deposit without even knowing the MSRP! You don't know if they are gonna charge you the MSRP, less, or more. Obviously, go to the meeting pleasant, and expecting to walk out with the car (if its there already). But be prepared to tell them you need time to think about it if you aren't happy with the deal they give you. Like you said, this is a big purchase. Be happy you made it.


Certainly not a done deal, however usually the deposit form you sign states it is non-refundable. That's why I made certain mine was refundable for any reason. As there was so little info out on the car, my dealer agreed. I'm sure if you asked, they would refund the deposit. It's not like they will have any trouble selling the car.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

got an Email today from my salesman

The car is at the port in Brunswick, GA. I'll let you know when it will
be here when I know.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

hisham678 said:


> got an Email today from my salesman
> 
> The car is at the port in Brunswick, GA. I'll let you know when it will
> be here when I know.


Do you know what boat it was on? I think it would be a good chance that your boat would also be mine, due in Houston by Monday.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> It can't be a done deal yet. You ordered the car/placed a deposit without even knowing the MSRP! You don't know if they are gonna charge you the MSRP, less, or more. Obviously, go to the meeting pleasant, and expecting to walk out with the car (if its there already). But be prepared to tell them you need time to think about it if you aren't happy with the deal they give you. Like you said, this is a big purchase. Be happy you made it.


I made sure to work out my out-the-door deal prior to putting down the deposit, and the dealer wrote down that price on the deposit receipt form. I think that's the safest bet. Though, there is no fine print that says they have to honor that agreement in the end. 

I've heard some horror stories of people ordering cars (a Porsche in this case), waiting 6 months, and then having the dealer sell it to someone else who wanted it badly enough to pay a little premium over MSRP.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mkauzer said:


> I love this. Wonder what it would cost? I even like the wing with it.


If you're a patient person, you can do it yourself. Just buy some vinyl wrap from stickercity.com or something and grab a beer. And, yes, they even have carbon weave wrap, DrBill. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

TTracing said:


> It's way darker than what I was hoping for...I don't see the blue, though it was bright and sunny... Oh well,it was the reason choice and not the heart(Sepang)... I'm gonna love it!!!


I think that you will too. It's one of those colors that looks a little washed out in bright sunlight as it's so reflective, but in softer light and at night is beautiful - where a bright red or medium blue will look rather dull IMHO under those conditions. Of course white and black look great in all lighting situations and are my usual choices, but I'm breaking tradition on this car.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Now all I need is the car.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> Now all I need is the car.


Did you have it custom made or do they sell these somewhere?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I changed my DRL's from horiz. to vertical on my modified TTRS... how does it look?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

with shorts like that... good thing this guy has the TTRS to attract the girls!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Custom.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

TopCarbon said:


> I think that you will too. It's one of those colors that looks a little washed out in bright sunlight as it's so reflective, but in softer light and at night is beautiful - where a bright red or medium blue will look rather dull IMHO under those conditions. Of course white and black look great in all lighting situations and are my usual choices, but I'm breaking tradition on this car.


:thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> with shorts like that... good thing this guy has the TTRS to attract the girls!


LOL!

It does look as though there is a hot girl getting in on the left though ( I hope it is anyways )

Going to Audi today to play and get some paperwork done. WEEE


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

suzuka!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> If you're a patient person, you can do it yourself. Just buy some vinyl wrap from stickercity.com or something and grab a beer. And, yes, they even have carbon weave wrap, DrBill.
> 
> - Jeremy -


similar to this... a couple of minutes and you'll be all done!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hey all, just an FYI: for those of you who work somewhere with the "Audi Supplier Program" perk, I just got confirmation from Audi Corporate that the TT-RS *does* in fact fall under the "TT (All Models)" inclusion.

So if you can find a dealer willing to honor that (it's opt-in on a per-deal basis), you could possibly pick up your TT-RS for invoice (6% off MSRP).  

(You get 6% off MSRP, and then Audi kicks the dealer back 2%, so for the dealer it's like selling it to you for 4% off MSRP...)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Hey all, just an FYI: for those of you who work somewhere with the "Audi Supplier Program" perk, I just got confirmation from Audi Corporate that the TT-RS *does* in fact fall under the "TT (All Models)" inclusion.
> 
> So if you can find a dealer willing to honor that (it's opt-in on a per-deal basis), you could possibly pick up your TT-RS for invoice (6% off MSRP).
> 
> (You get 6% off MSRP, and then Audi kicks the dealer back 2%, so for the dealer it's like selling it to you for 4% off MSRP...)


That's the deal I got through the Military Sales program. It's actually slightly more than %6 off MSRP, plus it's a tax-free sale. But then I have to pay some BS handling fees, etc. But I really shouldn't complain; I saved at least $6k on the deal. That's how I rationalize it to my wife, anyway... But she sees right through my bull**** 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Marty said:


> Hey all, just an FYI: for those of you who work somewhere with the "Audi Supplier Program" perk, I just got confirmation from Audi Corporate that the TT-RS *does* in fact fall under the "TT (All Models)" inclusion.
> 
> So if you can find a dealer willing to honor that (it's opt-in on a per-deal basis), you could possibly pick up your TT-RS for invoice (6% off MSRP).
> 
> (You get 6% off MSRP, and then Audi kicks the dealer back 2%, so for the dealer it's like selling it to you for 4% off MSRP...)


I am familiar with this program, but I think you've got some of your numbers a bit off. I think actual markup from Invoice to MSRP on Audi's is about 8%, not 6%, so the dealer is still making more than 2% over invoice with this program. 
Secondly, I suspect there's still some other perk to this. I once came close to buying an early C6 Corvette through a supplier program. GM's was actually under the invoice price. I asked the fleet manager why they would do this? and he told me they got reimbursed for the amount under invoice, got another sale notched up for their overall volume, AND they got another allocation to replace it. An all around Win/Win situation. I can't help but think that an Audi dealer who goes for this gets more than simply a discounted sale.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

The way that it works, especially being in a larger brand is all the gross goes in to an account, the account can be accessed by the GM and the like whereby they can give "incentives" to a deal. 

I.e. - If your car costs 50,000 and there's 7000 Gross Profit, but you sell the car for 42,0000 (so you are essentially losing money), the DP or GM might give an "incentive" to help out a little to put soem gross back in to the car so that you can make some money off of it and to help get the car over the line so that they are not at a loss - depending on the dealer they may be able to sell the car for 40 clean and still make money due to the extra incentive from the larger gross profit account. 

If that makes sense to you guys..

Nonetheless - they VERY rarely sell a car at a loss (especially such a new one or an ordered car etc) unless it's REALLY old stock, a used car or just something that needs to go - i.e. a Pink TTRS with yellow wheels and green seats and the turbo missing....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> similar to this... a couple of minutes and you'll be all done!!


What an EFFORT!!

I think if you buy a car like the RS - do stuff to it properly, like don't cheap out on the good stuff if you do mods..

I know I won't be doing any mods for quite a bit of time, but when I do it'll be quality stuff. 

Actually I'd LOVE to strip it out after a few years and turn that into a full race bred beast! 

Imagine TTRS 3-400kg lighter, Stage 3 APR kits all round (they'll have one by then) - etc etc. 
*DROOLS*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

after putting on a vinyl wrap on my roof in my virtual garage...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> I am familiar with this program, but I think you've got some of your numbers a bit off. I think actual markup from Invoice to MSRP on Audi's is about 8%, not 6%, so the dealer is still making more than 2% over invoice with this program.
> Secondly, I suspect there's still some other perk to this. I once came close to buying an early C6 Corvette through a supplier program. GM's was actually under the invoice price. I asked the fleet manager why they would do this? and he told me they got reimbursed for the amount under invoice, got another sale notched up for their overall volume, AND they got another allocation to replace it. An all around Win/Win situation. I can't help but think that an Audi dealer who goes for this gets more than simply a discounted sale.


Yeah, I don't buy for a minute that they're not making money when selling cars at "invoice" either. I was just repeating what two dealers had told me.

Anybody manage to talk a dealer in to a supplier discount on the TT-RS? I feel like they should do it on ordered cars if you're willing to wait for production.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> That's the deal I got through the Military Sales program. It's actually slightly more than %6 off MSRP, plus it's a tax-free sale. But then I have to pay some BS handling fees, etc. But I really shouldn't complain; I saved at least $6k on the deal. That's how I rationalize it to my wife, anyway... But she sees right through my bull****
> 
> - Jeremy -


Nice! Sounds like a great deal. How many can you buy?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*in search of a TTRS in FL*

if you know of a dealer with one not yet claimed... I am on the hunt


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I am familiar with this program, but I think you've got some of your numbers a bit off. I think actual markup from Invoice to MSRP on Audi's is about 8%, not 6%, so the dealer is still making more than 2% over invoice with this program.
> Secondly, I suspect there's still some other perk to this. I once came close to buying an early C6 Corvette through a supplier program. GM's was actually under the invoice price. I asked the fleet manager why they would do this? and he told me they got reimbursed for the amount under invoice, got another sale notched up for their overall volume, AND they got another allocation to replace it. An all around Win/Win situation. I can't help but think that an Audi dealer who goes for this gets more than simply a discounted sale.


I think the markup is somewhere slightly more than 7% over invoice pricing. Explicitly, my deal is 1% over invoice pricing on all items (base price, options, etc). This works out to be a touch more than 6% off MSRP. 

Whatever the markup and kickbacks truly are, the fact is that dealers don't make much money actually selling cars. They make their profit by performing service and warranty work in the shop.

Here's the quote for my car so you can do a little math to figure out the pricing.


















- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Another carbon fiber mirror pic:


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone here planning on adding the european split mirror glass and rear fog lamp lense? If you haven't used these mirrors by the way, they're much better than the DOT spec garbage that they have to ship to the USA.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TopCarbon said:


> Anyone here planning on adding the european split mirror glass and rear fog lamp lense? If you haven't used these mirrors by the way, they're much better than the DOT spec garbage that they have to ship to the USA.


How would you add the rear fog light? Cut a hole in the rear valence, or get a new Euro valence? Is the wiring already in place? Switch? While I would prefer the look of the rear fog light, seems annoying (and maybe expensive) to put it there.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I wasn't part of any discount program, but I got a $3000+ discount on the MSRP. Then the $1500 Audi loyalty. Now, I'll submit my Audi club discount form for a $500 check.

I was meant to have this car!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I wasn't part of any discount program, but I got a $3000+ discount on the MSRP. Then the $1500 Audi loyalty. Now, I'll submit my Audi club discount form for a $500 check.
> 
> I was meant to have this car!


At that price I was meant to have two! Nicely done. You have no doubt proven yourself to be a good customer.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> At that price I was meant to have two! Nicely done. You have no doubt proven yourself to be a good customer.


Yeah, I go in. Tell them what I want. They order it. Then I bug them at least once a week for a few months.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> ... Then the $1500 Audi loyalty.


Reading the Ausi USa website, the OL is for 2011 model year cars. So, your dealer honored the OL for the TT-RS 2012 MY? I had not discussed this with my dealer and for some reason they also have not prompted a discussion of the discount. So, I guess I am asking if you are receiving this OL discount due to your status as a great customer or the policy itself.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> How would you add the rear fog light? Cut a hole in the rear valence, or get a new Euro valence? Is the wiring already in place? Switch? While I would prefer the look of the rear fog light, seems annoying (and maybe expensive) to put it there.


I don't have my car yet, but I don't think that the wiring is there. I was just going to try to source the lamp assembly and glue in the lense portion for a cleaner look. I've seen the full kit with switch, wiring, etc advertised for $300, but I'll see if I can find a lense only part number.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TopCarbon said:


> Anyone here planning on adding the european split mirror glass and rear fog lamp lense? If you haven't used these mirrors by the way, they're much better than the DOT spec garbage that they have to ship to the USA.


I'd definitely pick up that slick european split mirror glass.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Whatset (Jul 17, 2011)

Marty said:


> I'd definitely pick up that slick european split mirror glass.


MMMMMMM those look tasty


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> Reading the Ausi USa website, the OL is for 2011 model year cars. So, your dealer honored the OL for the TT-RS 2012 MY? I had not discussed this with my dealer and for some reason they also have not prompted a discussion of the discount. So, I guess I am asking if you are receiving this OL discount due to your status as a great customer or the policy itself.


Audi Loyalty was worth $1500 on my car also.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> Reading the Ausi USa website, the OL is for 2011 model year cars. So, your dealer honored the OL for the TT-RS 2012 MY? I had not discussed this with my dealer and for some reason they also have not prompted a discussion of the discount. So, I guess I am asking if you are receiving this OL discount due to your status as a great customer or the policy itself.


That loyalty was separate from the discounted price. It is actually subtracted after sales tax.

BTW, I haven't found anything accurate on Audi's website.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

TopCarbon said:


> I don't have my car yet, but I don't think that the wiring is there. I was just going to try to source the lamp assembly and glue in the lense portion for a cleaner look. I've seen the full kit with switch, wiring, etc advertised for $300, but I'll see if I can find a lense only part number.


Ahhh.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

R5T said:


> low rider...


On the UK forum, it was guessed by most that this must be an air suspension, lowered when parked... they didn't think it would turn if that way all the time!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Axe:

I neeeeedd a Blue w/ Ti fix. You find so many awesome pics, and you being a blue brother, I thought you could hit me up with some more.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

LongviewTx said:


> Axe:
> 
> I neeeeedd a Blue w/ Ti fix. You find so many awesome pics, and you being a blue brother, I thought you could hit me up with some more.


I've posted 2 of these previously... but they are of the same car and are some of my favorites...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

the following have diff. wheels or the alum.trim... but still nice.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Does anyone know what wheels these are?
They would look great with Suzuka Gray!
Thanks!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

this is a blue thread!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

and here is where I take pics of all the *ahem* accessories...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> On the UK forum, it was guessed by most that this must be an air suspension, lowered when parked... they didn't think it would turn if that way all the time!


Looks like a photoshop job to me... those wheels looks bigger than 19", and a little out of round.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Bill said:


> Does anyone know what wheels these are?
> They would look great with Suzuka Gray!
> Thanks!


TSW Exspur 19x9 et48 forged magnesium


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

some blue vid game pics


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

gamers seem to like our car! a small sampling...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dr. Bill said:


> Does anyone know what wheels these are?
> They would look great with Suzuka Gray!
> Thanks!


Hmm I'm not so sold on those wheels... they just don't look concave enough for a mean stance!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's mine from Forza


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Axel1 said:


>


Thanks mucho!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

hdr? 

those ecs mirrors aren't auto dimming, are the exteriors mirrors on ttrs auto dim, or just interior only?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> hdr?
> 
> those ecs mirrors aren't auto dimming, are the exteriors mirrors on ttrs auto dim, or just interior only?


Yeah, definitely HDR. Looks good. I wish I could afford each of the colors!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


>


Nice! That's pretty funny... my current car is a white 2008 STi (same car as in that picture), I have a Suzuka Gray TT-RS on order, and I'm definitely chasing it! Very fitting...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

weight savings function over form :thumbup:

Rays...









OEM...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Anybody have access to MTZ article PDFs? There's a technical paper on the TT-RS engine in the May 2010 issue: http://www.mtz-worldwide.com/index....-0411-y&smart42SID=nmcnv5fida6ift08gt6ingqdk0


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> The New Five-Cylinder 2.5 TFSI Engine for the Audi TT RS


Thanks Jim! I read through the plain text available on the site, but I'm really interested in the high-res PDF with all the plots and diagrams. I saw you posted some diagrams from this article waaaay back in the thread, but only the engine pictures. Do you happen to have the rest of the article diagrams?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*now we can even tune the piercing sound of our turbo blow-off valve*... 

_"Yet another first for the Volkswagen and Audi Tuning Market from Forge ! With the introduction of the VAG TSi Turbo Engine, we have developed a Patented Atmospheric Blow-Off adapter specifically designed to fit this application. Simple in execution, yet offering the desirable atmospheric blow-off valve sound, this product has been designed to be fully compatible with the Bosch engine management systems employed. This is not only a replacement for vehicles fitted with the OEM solenoid valve part number 06F 145 710 D, but will fit earlier applications of the 2.0 FSiT, the later TFSi 2 litre and the 5 cylinder TTRS."_ 








http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=260306&product=FMDV14T


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Thanks Jim! I read through the plain text available on the site, but I'm really interested in the high-res PDF with all the plots and diagrams. I saw you posted some diagrams from this article waaaay back in the thread, but only the engine pictures. Do you happen to have the rest of the article diagrams?


Here ya go...

http://lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/I5ttrs.pdf


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/I5ttrs.pdf


You rock!! Thank you so much! I love the technical depth of these articles. 

Now to get greedy... if you have access to these, any chance you could snag the PDF of the 5-cylinder article here too? http://www.mtz-worldwide.com/articl...17-z/13/smart42SID/ng2b8bunvbvm8sl9au6pvbqcs7


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think you need to know the language to figure out this guy likes the TTRS!! (except maybe for the back seat room )


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> You rock!! Thank you so much! I love the technical depth of these articles.
> 
> Now to get greedy... if you have access to these, any chance you could snag the PDF of the 5-cylinder article here too? http://www.mtz-worldwide.com/articl...17-z/13/smart42SID/ng2b8bunvbvm8sl9au6pvbqcs7


Sorry, don't have that one, here's what I've currently got for the mk2:

http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.Mk2


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

the R8 assumes his correct position..


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> http://lz7w.com/audi/mk2ttwiki/pdf/I5ttrs.pdf


and all the nice graphics...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

if you have pesky neighborhood animals, just back up with this diffuser!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Double Bay, Sydney


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> if you have pesky neighborhood animals, just back up with this diffuser!


Cool white rims! What brand?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Double Bay, Sydney


I've seen this guy around before in double bay . I wonder if when I get mine you'll find a pic of it from someone hahah


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Went to the 'Ring yesterday. Saw one black, barebones TTRS with no options. But, of course, he was only there for a few minutes and I left my camera in the car when I saw him. Ohwell. Here are some pics of a typical day at the track instead:









Dr. Bill made the long trip to Germany in his new car.









Obviously, the Caterham was jealous of my sexy R32.









Meh.









Ferrari's are a dime a dozen...









Another...









And another...









Carrera GT



















- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Went to the 'Ring yesterday. Saw one black, barebones TTRS with no options. But, of course, he was only there for a few minutes and I left my camera in the car when I saw him. Ohwell. Here are some pics of a typical day at the track instead:
> 
> - Jeremy -


I'M SOO JEALOUS I WANNA GO THERE!!!

Nice R32 btw


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Tick Tock. Today's the day my car's supposed to be unloaded at the Port of Houston. Dealer is telling me I should take delivery on Wednesday. I didn't pursue trying to find out what boat it's on, if anyone can speculate, clue me in.
I'm hoping they're right, maybe, maybe even a chance I'll see it tomorrow, but after waiting over a year...I'm looking now at the open ended purchase order I entered into on 7-6-2010 with the dealer. 
As an aside, the city is installing storm sewers on the street adjacent to the dealership. It's a major snafu right now with lots of heavy equiptment blocking the road during the day, then covering the holes with metal plates at night. All of the dealer cars on that side of the building are covered in dust. Typically, the cars being delivered are backed into the showroom through some double doors, so that they can be gone over with the customer inside before being driven out. I'll get some pictures of the whole deal, it's a big deal for me after waiting so long.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

suzuka


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

My car is in port in Houston. Will hopefully see it by the weekend. Yay!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tformanek said:


> My car is in port in Houston. Will hopefully see it by the weekend. Yay!


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*Here you go boys...*


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Black BeauTTy said:


>


Hell yeah! Testing out the AWD? 

Looks awesome. Daytona is such an incredible paint job in person. Such a deep, rich color in the sun. Congrats!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


>


Looking sweet! I'm gonna have to start posting your pics all over the internet!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Where do you think I got the idea? (posting boat info...)


now THIS is the mother of all car tracking posts!!! 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382239


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> now THIS is the mother of all car tracking posts!!!
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382239


Holy crap. He's got a pretty nice garage, too 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tformanek said:


> My car is in port in Houston. Will hopefully see it by the weekend. Yay!


Mine was supposed to arrive there yesterday too. I'm in Houston so dealer tells me I should have it tomorrow, where are you?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> now THIS is the mother of all car tracking posts!!!
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=382239


Probably half or more of the MINI's sold in the US are custom orders and tracking your order is part of the fun. MINI makes it easy by giving you a production number right off the back that becomes a VIN number during the process. You can track the progress online and/or by phone, and the community knows all the ships' names and routes, so it's very easy to know almost to the day when you'll get your car. I wish Audi's was like that.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Mine was supposed to arrive there yesterday too. I'm in Houston so dealer tells me I should have it tomorrow, where are you?


I'm in Des Moines, Iowa. It required an Act of Congress and a particularly benevolent diety to get the allocation for the vehicle. It ended up coming down to a decision from a regional Audi rep. I've bought many Audi/VW vehicles (and own two, currently) and send a lot of referral business, so I'm very much looking forward to this. However, it's no big deal if it doesn't arrive until sometime next week.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tformanek said:


> I'm in Des Moines, Iowa. It required an Act of Congress and a particularly benevolent diety to get the allocation for the vehicle. It ended up coming down to a decision from a regional Audi rep. I've bought many Audi/VW vehicles (and own two, currently) and send a lot of referral business, so I'm very much looking forward to this. However, it's no big deal if it doesn't arrive until sometime next week.


So I'm guessing you get a train trip and a truck ride for your car! I've seen new cars being unloaded at my dealer and because we're so close they come on a smaller open trailer that only carries four cars or so.
As I've mentioned, I drive by the dealer every day at lunch, and sometimes in the evening just to see if I might happen upon it being unloaded. If I don't hear anything by this afternoon, I'll give them a buzz to see if we're still on schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> So I'm guessing you get a train trip and a truck ride for your car! I've seen new cars being unloaded at my dealer and because we're so close they come on a smaller open trailer that only carries four cars or so.
> As I've mentioned, I drive by the dealer every day at lunch, and sometimes in the evening just to see if I might happen upon it being unloaded. If I don't hear anything by this afternoon, I'll give them a buzz to see if we're still on schedule for tomorrow.


Mine will come on an enclosed carrier. It's got to be nice to be so close to the port like you are, though. I'm certain there are a ton of advantages.

Keep us up-to-date on the status of yours. I'll post when my dealer lets me know when mine is scheduled to arrive. I'm guessing end-of-week at the earliest and end of next week at the latest.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tformanek said:


> I'm in Des Moines, Iowa. It required an Act of Congress and a particularly benevolent diety to get the allocation for the vehicle. It ended up coming down to a decision from a regional Audi rep.


Why was it difficult?


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Why was it difficult?


When I ordered back in late April, there was only 1 unit originally allocated to the whole region (IA, NE, ND, SD, MN) based on my understanding from all involved that I spoke with. The regional Audi rep apparently talked a dealer in Minneapolis into giving up that allocation to be able to provide it to me. The regional rep handled it personally via the dealership. She did a great job of keeping an Audi customer. I would have likely ordered my first BMW otherwise - a Valencia Orange BMW 1 Series M Coupe (or maybe a Cayman S... , but there's no longer a local Porsche dealer--that's a serious business opportunity for someone).

My local dealer is a rather small dealer that used to be privately owned and was bought by a larger dealer a few years ago and they don't do very much volume comparatively speaking (they've struggled growing the brand in the area). I was floored when I was originally told "no" repeatedly and asked them to escalate. Fortunately, the regional rep acknowleged my history with Audi/VW and was able to pull some strings to make it happen.

The TT-RS will be an extremely rare car here. I've *never* seen a TTS in the area and there are only a handful of regular TTs around despite the fact that there are a lot of very nice and very expensive luxury cars on the road locally. I think people just tend to get the same thing as everyone else around here--BMW, Mercedes, Cadillac and Lexus. Soooo boring...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tformanek said:


> When I ordered back in late April, there was only 1 unit originally allocated to the whole region (IA, NE, ND, SD, MN) based on my understanding from all involved that I spoke with. The regional Audi rep apparently talked a dealer in Minneapolis into giving up that allocation to be able to provide it to me. The regional rep handled it personally via the dealership. She did a great job of keeping an Audi customer. I would have likely ordered my first BMW otherwise - a Valencia Orange BMW 1 Series M Coupe (or maybe a Cayman S... , but there's no longer a local Porsche dealer--that's a serious business opportunity for someone).
> 
> My local dealer is a rather small dealer that used to be privately owned and was bought by a larger dealer a few years ago and they don't do very much volume comparatively speaking (they've struggled growing the brand in the area). I was floored when I was originally told "no" repeatedly and asked them to escalate. Fortunately, the regional rep acknowleged my history with Audi/VW and was able to pull some strings to make it happen.
> 
> The TT-RS will be an extremely rare car here. I've *never* seen a TTS in the area and there are only a handful of regular TTs around despite the fact that there are a lot of very nice and very expensive luxury cars on the road locally. I think people just tend to get the same thing as everyone else around here--BMW, Mercedes, Cadillac and Lexus. Soooo boring...


Good story. I've been known to peruse dealer websites when I'm bored just to see what they have in stock. Just here in Texas, we have 3 good sized dealers here in Houston, 3 in the DFW area, then a medium sized one in Austin, and smaller ones in San Antonio and El Paso. My dealer usually has over a 100 cars in inventory with all models including TT's and R8's. Some of the smaller ones might just have 20 cars or less, mostly the basic A4's and Q's. 
My guess is the first round of RS allocations went to the highest volume dealers and/or targeted market areas. I think they will be more widely available in the coming months, but will still not be a huge seller and that was never the point. It's a halo vehicle, and the rarer the better to me.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Good story. I've been known to peruse dealer websites when I'm bored just to see what they have in stock. Just here in Texas, we have 3 good sized dealers here in Houston, 3 in the DFW area, then a medium sized one in Austin, and smaller ones in San Antonio and El Paso. My dealer usually has over a 100 cars in inventory with all models including TT's and R8's. Some of the smaller ones might just have 20 cars or less, mostly the basic A4's and Q's.
> My guess is the first round of RS allocations went to the highest volume dealers and/or targeted market areas. I think they will be more widely available in the coming months, but will still not be a huge seller and that was never the point. It's a halo vehicle, and the rarer the better to me.


Yes, over the years my dealer and Audi have both gone out of their way to keep me happy. And I keep loving the vehicles they continue to develop and the quality of the product, so I continue to buy them.

I'm envious of those of you that have multiple dealers to choose from. I like to stop by my dealer and see what they have on the lot, too. I actually check many dealers online inventory around the country regularly just to see what's being stocked by other dealers in other markets. Inventory at my local dealer is never probably more than about 20-24 Audi vehicles, at most (and they aren't authorized to sell the R8, yet). I've never personally purchased a vehicle off the lot there--I've either ordered and waited 90-100 days or a couple of times, they've been able to dealer-trade for one in a neighboring states. However, when I walk into my local delership for service or am there helping a friend purchase, everyone there seems to know who I am and takes the time to say hello--that's pretty nice. Many times, they call/text me when they get in something new or different just to have me come in just to take it for a drive. I guess they really do spoil me, come to think of it. I'm sure I take it for granted more than I should after hearing about the experiences some of you here have had with various dealers.

My local dealer's lack of inventory can create some interesting opportunities sometimes, though... I just helped a friend of mine that lives nearby negotiate a deal at the end of last month on a new S4 in Phoenix, AZ (all done via phone/email) and he flew down on a Saturday morning and drove the car 1500 miles back here (and loved the time getting to know his new car and see all of the beautiful scenery). I've helped several others do this, too.

You're right about how the the TT-RS was targeted. It's definitely their halo vehicle for this year and I'm sure the RS5 will be exactly that next year. I hope they do bring over more of the TT-RS... but not too many more!  Regardless, I think all of us that are purchasing them are going to have one of the most interesting vehicles available in the US right now.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So when the heck will audi have the audiusa configurator done for this car?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

fjork_duf said:


> So when the heck will audi have the audiusa configurator done for this car?


Probably after they've stopped selling it...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Looking sweet! I'm gonna have to start posting your pics all over the internet!!


I'm happy to contribute, post away! I have hundreds of great shots.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Ding! Ding! Had some correspondence with the dealer and my car is here! It won't be ready for pickup until tomorrow as scheduled, but they told me I could drop by after work and take a look at it today. I can't wait to go peek even though it will still be wrapped up. Looks like I'll have the first blue one, and the first with aluminum pack, picked up amongst our little community here. Pictures soon! shortly followed by driving impressions.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Ding! Ding! Had some correspondence with the dealer and my car is here! It won't be ready for pickup until tomorrow as scheduled, but they told me I could drop by after work and take a look at it today. I can't wait to go peek even though it will still be wrapped up. Looks like I'll have the first blue one, and the first with aluminum pack, picked up amongst our little community here. Pictures soon! shortly followed by driving impressions.


Good news, indeed!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> Pictures soon! shortly followed by driving impressions.


Enjoy! Hope it is everything you envisioned!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

tformanek said:


> Yes, over the years my dealer and Audi have both gone out of their way to keep me happy. And I keep loving the vehicles they continue to develop and the quality of the product, so I continue to buy them.
> 
> I'm envious of those of you that have multiple dealers to choose from. I like to stop by my dealer and see what they have on the lot, too. I actually check many dealers online inventory around the country regularly just to see what's being stocked by other dealers in other markets. Inventory at my local dealer is never probably more than about 20-24 Audi vehicles, at most (and they aren't authorized to sell the R8, yet). I've never personally purchased a vehicle off the lot there--I've either ordered and waited 90-100 days or a couple of times, they've been able to dealer-trade for one in a neighboring states. However, when I walk into my local delership for service or am there helping a friend purchase, everyone there seems to know who I am and takes the time to say hello--that's pretty nice. Many times, they call/text me when they get in something new or different just to have me come in just to take it for a drive. I guess they really do spoil me, come to think of it. I'm sure I take it for granted more than I should after hearing about the experiences some of you here have had with various dealers.
> 
> ...


I should consider myself lucky, then. I thought when I ordered the car, it was a given. The saleperson did actually seem a little surprised and excited when we got the allocation. I didn't comprehend the uncertainty. 

My market is smaller than Des Moines. Probably less than half the size. Wow. Our dealer, which is a local multi-make dealership, has only had VW/Audi for about a year. They probably have about 20-25 new cars at any given time. Half VW's, half Audi's.

I haven't bought a car off a lot since I found my last and current GTI...and if I remember correctly, when I bought it it hadn't arrived to the dealer yet.

Since then, I've had a dealer trade for an A4 Avant 6sp, factory ordered Q7, dealer trade for a TTS, another factory ordered Q7, and my factory ordered RS. The dealer gets some nice cars, but not exactly what I want. I'd rather wait.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a couple of quick shots, my next photos will be in the Official TT-RS Pictures Thread!
It's beautiful, the Sepang Blue looks darker in person to me than it does in pictures. The aluminum look accents really bring out the unique front and rear ends of the RS I think. The dealer is in a very urban area so they keep their extra cars in an adjacent office building's parking garage and mine was up on the roof. The porter who drove me up in an A4 Avant to see it told me everyone was talking about it. I thought about asking to start it, but could see that it was still in transport mode per the display. Tomorrow!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Domm, 

How's your car going since you picked it bud??

Taken any more pics ? 

Any updates?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

quattive said:


> Axel1,
> I think we are on the same vessel... Mine was loaded the same day. Are you on NYK Line, Volans Leader? It's next Port is Southampton... Then the Stateside journey.
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=372884000


 
our boat has crossed the Atlantic... getting closer!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbscoTT said:


> Here's a couple of quick shots, my next photos will be in the Official TT-RS Pictures Thread! Tomorrow!


Looking good! I'm glad it appears darker than in pics... I had a 1999 "10th anniversary edition" Miata in Sapphire Blue Mica which was a nice dark blue and loved it... 









I've been somewhat worried that the Audi Sepang might be too light for my tastes. 

Your partial pics in bright sunlight on the roof look great!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

mtbscoTT said:


>


Wow, I am excited just looking at how close you are to delivery.

Guess I know someone who will have difficulty sleeping tonight.

What part of Houston is this? I am curious to where she will be driven tomorrow.

Good luck and cheers!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, that really looks great. It was my second choice in color and I would have liked it just as much as DG.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Safeco Insurance ran my VIN and titled my insurance "2012 AUDI TT RS PLUS COUP".


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone know how to look up the status of my car via the comm#? Mine is J63523 and last status I got from my dealer was "Production Stock". I looked back in this thread and I went to the dealership and told them to order the car on the 12th of May. Whether or not that really happened on the 12th I'm not sure, but if people who ordered late April are already getting their cars, I can't imagine mine is actually 6-8 weeks out from July 30th (when I last talked to them).

Seeing pictures of deliveries is making me very, very eager.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

It may have to do with regional or dealer-specific allocations (just guessing here). I ordered my car over a year ago (2 days after the official announcement) and have an October delivery date.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Domm,
> 
> How's your car going since you picked it bud??
> 
> ...


Love it. It's going great. It rained all weekend, so didn't get a chance to wash it or take photos. Perhaps this weekend. I also want to put my Neuspeed rear sway bar on...will take underbody photos then.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Safeco Insurance ran my VIN and titled my insurance "2012 AUDI TT RS PLUS COUP".


That's so funny, because my insurance cards say "TTS". Hmmm...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Here's a couple of quick shots, my next photos will be in the Official TT-RS Pictures Thread!
> It's beautiful, the Sepang Blue looks darker in person to me than it does in pictures. The aluminum look accents really bring out the unique front and rear ends of the RS I think. The dealer is in a very urban area so they keep their extra cars in an adjacent office building's parking garage and mine was up on the roof. The porter who drove me up in an A4 Avant to see it told me everyone was talking about it. I thought about asking to start it, but could see that it was still in transport mode per the display. Tomorrow!


Looks great even in it's birthday suit. Have a great day today.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

sr_erick said:


> Anyone know how to look up the status of my car via the comm#? Mine is J63523 and last status I got from my dealer was "Production Stock". I looked back in this thread and I went to the dealership and told them to order the car on the 12th of May. Whether or not that really happened on the 12th I'm not sure, but if people who ordered late April are already getting their cars, I can't imagine mine is actually 6-8 weeks out from July 30th (when I last talked to them).
> 
> Seeing pictures of deliveries is making me very, very eager.


My order was placed 5/16 by me, and by my dealer.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> Wow, I am excited just looking at how close you are to delivery.
> 
> Guess I know someone who will have difficulty sleeping tonight.
> 
> ...


Taking off half a day from work today. Dealer (and my work) are in the Greenway Plaza area of town if you're familiar with Houston. Live in the Heights, just a few miles north.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Taking off half a day from work today. Dealer (and my work) are in the Greenway Plaza area of town if you're familiar with Houston. Live in the Heights, just a few miles north.


That's so funny. I have relatives that live on Kirby near Westheimer. I've driven by that dealership a few times. I thought it was funny how your pics from yesterday looked like they were on top of a parking ramp. Next time I'm in Houston I'll be scouting out your blue RS!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> That's so funny. I have relatives that live on Kirby near Westheimer. I've driven by that dealership a few times. I thought it was funny how your pics from yesterday looked like they were on top of a parking ramp. Next time I'm in Houston I'll be scouting out your blue RS!


Right in the neighborhood! Over the years, I've bought 3 VW's and now 3 Audi's from this group. I think it's cool that they're one of the last dealerships in town that's not out on a freeway. Servicing will be great too since they're close to both my home and work, in fact they're coming to pick me up at home for the purchase today.

Now on a less pleasurable note, I got the insurance quote from my current company this morning, and I think it's sky high. I moved to them just over a year ago when my previous longtime company got too high. So I took it, but then called my old agent and he's going to see if maybe he can beat it this time. There's a saying that if you haven't shopped for insurance in three years, you're probably paying too much.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> My order was placed 5/16 by me, and by my dealer.


Interesting. Well obviously then my dealer dropped the ball! What the heck?!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

sr_erick said:


> Interesting. Well obviously then my dealer dropped the ball! What the heck?!


Or they didn't have an allocation available that early.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Does anyone have an official release from Audi stating the exact number of cars that will be brought to the US for the 2 model years? Just wondering if there is an "official word" or if Audi could adjust that based on demand.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Does anyone have an official release from Audi stating the exact number of cars that will be brought to the US for the 2 model years? Just wondering if there is an "official word" or if Audi could adjust that based on demand.


No. I keep hearing rumors of 1000 total with 275 this year. Or 300 total. Or 500 total, etc. Who knows? The rarer, the better, IMO. So long as I get mine first 

There's rumor that BMW may increase the total of 1M's shipped to the States. Demand is high.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> No. I keep hearing rumors of 1000 total with 275 this year. Or 300 total. Or 500 total, etc. Who knows? The rarer, the better, IMO. So long as I get mine first
> 
> There's rumor that BMW may increase the total of 1M's shipped to the States. Demand is high.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Exactly my concern.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

mtbscoTT said:


> ... are in the Greenway Plaza area of town if you're familiar with Houston. Live in the Heights, just a few miles north.


I was raised in Houston which is why I was curious. My grandma lived in West University and we lived in the Meyerland area when I was a small fry. Used to play in brays bayou with the gar and snapping turtles (cerca 1965).

Hope you're getting some seat time about now! Can't wait for some more pics.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

a whole lot of carbon fiber going on... 

http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/ats-superlight-uvm-auf-audi-tt-8j-g40419781/img-3029-i204090008.html


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Axel1 said:


>


 I think those are the nicest wheels yet!! HRE?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Not an RS but I spent the day parked next to a Sepang blue S4 and it is a gorgeous color, you guys that have it on order are going to love it.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Not an RS but I spent the day parked next to a Sepang blue S4 and it is a gorgeous color, you guys that have it on order are going to love it.


Hope so...

My ship's ETA at the Brunswick port is 5AM tomorrow!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


I love this photo. This is a really good representation of what the shade of Sepang really is in person. It's quite a bit darker than I expected.

It seems to me that I'll have the ONLY Suzuka TT RS with the Aluminum Pkg in the world. I've yet to see a photo of the combo.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to my dealer yesterday, added full paint, interior and leather protection . 

My car is in the country, currently having the nubs taken out of the suspension, getting compliance plates put on and getting cleaned up etc. Got a thong where if any damage, stone chips, scratches to a certain size etc, they come to fix it for free too. Car will be here to see next weds apparently . Soooo exciting!!

I had a play with the Dayton Grey TTRS my mate at Audi has as a drive car, that Bose Sound System PUMPS!!!! 

Anyone else have the Bose???


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Anyone else have the Bose???


In the U.S., the Bose comes with the Tech.Pckg.

Others have actually complained that we didn't get the Bang & Olufsen which some other Audi models get... supposedly much better quality.

Won't matter much to me, as 98% of the time I'll be listening (and broadcasting!) the sweet engine sound!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Went to my dealer yesterday, added full paint, interior and leather protection . Car will be here to see next weds apparently . Soooo exciting!!


Have as much fun as you can have, given your extended waiting period! Mine might arrive next week also. I might get my windows tinted before I bring it home... but I'll probably skip the other extras.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> In the U.S., the Bose comes with the Tech.Pckg.
> 
> Others have actually complained that we didn't get the Bang & Olufsen which some other Audi models get... supposedly much better quality.
> 
> Won't matter much to me, as 98% of the time I'll be listening (and broadcasting!) the sweet engine sound!





Axel1 said:


> Have as much fun as you can have, given your extended waiting period! Mine might arrive next week also. I might get my windows tinted before I bring it home... but I'll probably skip the other extras.


The B&O is realy good, but I was blown away by the bose. It's actually the same as my friends Carerra 4s system, so earned good points with me already. 

I'd have been just as happy with either to be honest.

Yeah that's my plan, get everything done because next week that will all be added to it, then put under a cover and in the corner in the stock shed, with the keys brought back to the dealership and kept there under lock and key until they bring it to the delivery bays.  

All it will need is a quick wash and it'll be ready to be brought home - SUPER excited!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*The 2011 Esquire Car of the Year Preview: Design and Technology Awards*


*Exhaust Note of the Year: 2012 Audi TT RS*



> "Audi's championship-winning 1980s Quattro coupe sported a raucous five-cylinder engine. It sounded like hell come to breakfast — loud, bloodthirsty, able to explode small birds. That also describes the Audi TT RS. Qualities the TT shares with its forebear: all-wheel drive, a turbo, more thrust than you need (340 hp, 332 lb-ft). What it adds: a comfy cockpit, achingly modern styling. What you will never need: earplugs. When the oil inevitably runs out, this is the noise that'll be left ringing in humanity's collective head!"


oh yeah!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

my two daily drivers and two weekend cars...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

> The body shop and paint shop are at the Audi plant in Ingolstadt; vehicle assembly is performed in a 35,000 square meter (376,737 sq ft) building at the Győr plant. The Audi TT is built here in three shifts


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> *The 2011 Esquire Car of the Year Preview: Design and Technology Awards*
> 
> 
> *Exhaust Note of the Year: 2012 Audi TT RS*
> ...


Hahaha that is hilarious!!!

Did it actually win Exhaust note of the year??

Do you have the link to the article?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Hahaha that is hilarious!!!
> 
> Did it actually win Exhaust note of the year??
> 
> Do you have the link to the article?


http://www.esquire.com/features/cars/best-designed-cars-2011#fbIndex7


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> http://www.esquire.com/features/cars/best-designed-cars-2011#fbIndex7


That's brilliant!

Man I can't wait any longer to get mine!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, my ship was scheduled to arrive at port 8/11... it actually arrived off the coast on 8/9 and sat there until today 8/13. It is finally in port unloading right now.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Dealer just texted... Mine arrived overnight and it being PDI'd right now.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tformanek said:


> Dealer just texted... Mine arrived overnight and it being PDI'd right now.


Congrats! Remind me what color/packages you're getting..


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Axel1, pardon me if you already mentioned this, but how do you find out what ship your vehicle is on?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

sr_erick said:


> Axel1, pardon me if you already mentioned this, but how do you find out what ship your vehicle is on?


DrDomm says you can ask your dealer to check with Audi Distribution. my dealer wasn't smart enough for that... I got my ship from another poster who recognized our shipping and receiving dates matched. I'm almost sure this ship is the one my car is on, but I didn't get that confirmed by the dealer.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> Congrats! Remind me what color/packages you're getting..


Nearly the same as you...

Sepang Blue
Tech Package
Sport Exhaust
Aluminum Matte Optic Exterior Package
Heated Front Seats

I'm going to let the dealer keep it over the weekend and pick it up on Monday. There were a LOT of people coming in just to see it.

BTW... I can totally confirm that on a cold start, the flapper valve on the exhaust (actuated by the "S" button) does not open until the vehicle goes to low idle.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

tformanek said:


> Nearly the same as you...
> 
> Sepang Blue
> Tech Package
> ...


Man, we've got triplets!


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Man, we've got triplets!


I think it's a popular combination... My logic was that since the fuel filler door and stock mirrors would have an aluminum look, it would flow together well (especially with the non-titanium wheels). I really wanted to do the titanium package, but thought it made the mirrors and fuel filler door appear clash-y or out-of-place. It just seemed like it would be a lot of different colors/textures going on. Not that the other cars with the titanium package aren't beautiful, too.

Originally, I was going to the dealer to order a Solar Orange with orange/black leather or Volcano Red with red/black leather 2012 TTS... but then the original order guide for the TT-RS was released the same day. Then I toyed with doing a custom color TT-RS (Velvet Purple Pearl Effect or Black Cherry), but decided that I really wanted the car while there was still some summer left (our guesstimate is that it would likely have taken until October or so with a custom color--it's always a gamble). I had a 2008 Deep Blue Pearl R32, so I knew that Sepang Blue would be nice.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

tformanek said:


> (titanium package) made the mirrors and fuel filler door appear clash-y or out-of-place. It just seemed like it would be a lot of different colors/textures going on.


I agree, but my remedy will be to change the fuel filler cap & mirror housings. I opted for my perceived "meaner" look of the blue/black instead of the more "bling" look of the silver accents.

But they're all good... and can be changed anytime someone wants to do a little painting


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Monza Silver


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another Monza


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suzuka


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

KW Hydraulic Lift System for Audi TT RS



> For everyday use, the specialists at KW recommend the Hydraulic Lift System HLS, at price of 2899 Euro. By remote control, the TT RS is lifted by 40 millimetres at the front- and back axle. Therefore, no access to underground car parks and no speed bumps can harm the front skirt.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

For what it's worth (knocking on wood), I haven't dragged my front end yet, I've had cars that were much lower.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> Man, we've got triplets!


That's what I got. Quads going on here.

-Sepang Blue
-Sport Exhaust
-Heated Front Seats
-Aluminum Matte Optic Exterior Package
-Tech Package


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Audi TTRS Nordschleife BTG 7:39*

Axel1 note: video obviously sped up, but pretty interesting nonetheless. Comments on the YouTube site are interesting... Jeremy will no doubt be familiar with a lot of the named stretches, etc.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Axel1 said:


> KW Hydraulic Lift System for Audi TT RS


I'm planning to lower my TT real low so I think I should consider getting these puppies.
A business colleague has them on his Porsche and he loves it!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suzuka


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suzuka


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suzuka


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Suzuka


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

running in the rain... the comments on youtube discuss some tire choices...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>



Oo got anymore for these 2 next to eachother? 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> *Audi TTRS Nordschleife BTG 7:39*
> 
> Axel1 note: video obviously sped up, but pretty interesting nonetheless. Comments on the YouTube site are interesting... Jeremy will no doubt be familiar with a lot of the named stretches, etc.


Yeah, I've watched the video many times. I'm actually not so sure it's sped up. His car is not stock and he knows the track well enough to get a time like that. The professionals at the german magazines have knocked off 8:09 runs around the full ring in stock european models with the Toyo tires. This guy is getting ~7:40 on a Bridge to Gantry run with Direzza's and 400+ hp. So it definitely doesn't defy logic that his run is so fast. I just think it's 'the haters' on the internet busting his balls.

I'll corroborate his story when I get my car 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, I've watched the video many times. I'm actually not so sure it's sped up. His car is not stock and he knows the track well enough to get a time like that. The professionals at the german magazines have knocked off 8:09 runs around the full ring in stock european models with the Toyo tires. This guy is getting ~7:40 on a Bridge to Gantry run with R888's and 400+ hp. So it definitely doesn't defy logic that his run is so fast. I just think it's 'the haters' on the internet busting his balls.
> 
> I'll corroborate his story when I get my car
> 
> - Jeremy -


On second thought, it may actually be sped up. The pitch of the exhaust note is higher than normal (aftermarket exhaust?) and there seem to be missing frames (****ty camera?) in the video. Either way, I don't think a 7:40 run is beyond imagination. I'll post my own videos soon enough 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I was driving my R32 to a company picnic at a local Palace yesterday and as I pulled off the Autobahn, an Ibis TT RS pulled up behind me. A rare sight, even in Germany. Of course, I rolled down my windows and let him pass me . We drove next to eachother for a few miles and he displayed his exhaust note for me at every stop light, heheh. I can't wait to have my own. :heart:

At the picnic, all of us car guys were talking about taking a road trip somewhere. Maybe the Alps (Stelvio Pass, anyone?). We're all taking delivery of our new cars this summer, so it would be a nice trip to get familiar with our cars. We've got:

TT RS - Suzuka
Cayman R - Carrera White
1 Series M - Black Metallic
E92 M3 - White
Ford GT500 - Black Metallic

Obviously, I have to wait until my car arrives, but hopefully we can make this trip happen and I'll post pics and videos.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> TT RS - Suzuka
> Cayman R - Carrera White
> 1 Series M - Black Metallic
> E92 M3 - White
> Ford GT500 - Black Metallic


I looked at all those cars when considering buying the TTRS! (with the exception of the Boss 302 Leguna Seca Pckg in place of the GT500). I also looked at the IS F and Nizmo 370Z.

Fantastic group of "affordable" sports cars!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'll corroborate his story when I get my car
> 
> - Jeremy -


maybe you should get a Nordschleife decal for the back of your car before you bring it over to the states... kind of a "badge of honor" to those in the know... :thumbup:

this would look great on a Suzuka TTRS...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Well, my ship was scheduled to arrive at port 8/11... it actually arrived off the coast on 8/9 and sat there until today 8/13. It is finally in port unloading right now.


Limited production for the USA,therefore I probably never will see one  unless Axel will tell at which dealership his TT-RS will be delivered?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

davesco said:


> Limited production for the USA,therefore I probably never will see one  unless Axel will tell at which dealership his TT-RS will be delivered?


that wouldn't help ya.... I don't plan for it to be at the dealer more than a couple of hours! 

Where in NC are you?


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> that wouldn't help ya.... I don't plan for it to be at the dealer more than a couple of hours!
> 
> Where in NC are you?


Charlotte, Ballantyne area.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

davesco said:


> Charlotte, Ballantyne area.


You might see (or hear!) me around then... I'm down in that area every couple of weeks. I could meet you some day. I'd like to check out your Golf R when you get it!

I'm from the Lake Wylie, SC area.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> that wouldn't help ya.... I don't plan for it to be at the dealer more than a couple of hours!
> 
> Where in NC are you?


Yeah, my car was at the dealership about 24 hours.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> You might see (or hear!) me around then... I'm down in that area every couple of weeks. I could meet you some day. I'd like to check out your Golf R when you get it!
> 
> I'm from the Lake Wylie, SC area.


That will be fine. I drive home from work sometimes through Independence Blvd, but Walter from which I nearly bought a A3 sportback a year ago told me he has no TT-RS incoming??? so all I have left is looking for the sound of TT-RS coming my way.And yes, the wait for my candy white Golf R is killing me!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> maybe you should get a Nordschleife decal for the back of your car before you bring it over to the states... kind of a "badge of honor" to those in the know... :thumbup:
> 
> this would look great on a Suzuka TTRS...


Of course! I already have one on my R32. I'm thinking about trying out a silver sticker on my Suzuka so it matches the TT RS logo and is a bit more subtle than black. Either that, or I'll put a larger stick on top of the wing. It's hard to say what will show up on Suzuka, so I'll probably have to buy a few different colors and test it out. Here's my R32:

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I laugh when reading this December 2007 AUTOCAR.CO.UK "leak" of the forthcoming TTRS details:



> Quattro GmbH has been given the task of developing this rocketship TT, and although nothing’s set in stone yet, it’s likely to throw out Audi’s ‘Magnaride’ dampers for more performance-oriented alternatives, to discard the car’s rear seats in order to save weight, and to do a major overhaul of the TT’s four-wheel Quattro drivetrain. The TTRS’ will have wider tracks than the standard car, run 20in alloy wheels and will borrow the RS4’s carbon ceramic brake discs too.
> 
> And then there’s the TTRS’ engine. As part of the same leak that exposed the TTS came a technical drawing from Audi that gives us more information on the RS’s 2.5-litre motor. It’ll be both supercharged and turbocharged, becoming the second motor in the VW Group’s line up to wear the TSI ‘twincharger’ badge. And Audi sources say it sounds every bit the modern successor to the original Quattro’s warbling five-pot.


I think the 2.5 ltr, 5cyl, and available 20"whls are the only thing they got right! (and the great sound!)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## emagdnim47 (Jun 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I think the markup is somewhere slightly more than 7% over invoice pricing. Explicitly, my deal is 1% over invoice pricing on all items (base price, options, etc). This works out to be a touch more than 6% off MSRP.
> 
> Whatever the markup and kickbacks truly are, the fact is that dealers don't make much money actually selling cars. They make their profit by performing service and warranty work in the shop.
> 
> ...




I'm going through w/ MAS as well. Did you get a $1500 early order discount w/ it too?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

emagdnim47 said:


> I'm going through w/ MAS as well. Did you get a $1500 early order discount w/ it too?


No, I'm located in Germany so we don't get that benefit. Odd, I suppose. What you see on the quote are exactly the discounts I got. They had a minorly difficult time getting the car allocated for overseas sale. I don't think anyone else over here is getting one. But I certainly wouldn't mind another $1500 off  Maybe I should go talk to them again...

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> No, I'm located in Germany so we don't get that benefit. Odd, I suppose. What you see on the quote are exactly the discounts I got. They had a minorly difficult time getting the car allocated for overseas sale. I don't think anyone else over here is getting one. But I certainly wouldn't mind another $1500 off  Maybe I should go talk to them again...
> 
> - Jeremy -


Jeremy, I wondered when you first put your quote up about the various handling fees. It looks like you get the regular $875 destination fee that we all get, but you also get socked for $749 for "domestic delivery" or the like. Yikes! Is shipping the car back to the US when your tour is over included in either of those fees?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Jeremy, I wondered when you first put your quote up about the various handling fees. It looks like you get the regular $875 destination fee that we all get, but you also get socked for $749 for "domestic delivery" or the like. Yikes! Is shipping the car back to the US when your tour is over included in either of those fees?


No. Unfortunately, the Audi sales don't include return-home shipping. BMW & other dealers do, but not the VAG dealers. 

I guess they figure that they can charge you the extra $749 because we're not paying taxes and we're getting 6% off the total price. I definitely can't complain about the deal I'm getting, so I'll just grin and bear it.

On a side note, I'm also buying a Mini Cooper S Countryman ALL4 and they only charge $110 for the processing fee! And that's only because I'm taking the "do everything for me" approach. I could do it myself for free! I'm trading in the R32 this week and picking up the Mini probably next week.

Just to bolster everyone's decision to buy the TT RS: I bought the R32 for two reasons; It's awesome and it's limited to 5,000 units. I paid $29,000 for it 3.5 years ago. I've put on 60,000 miles and kept it in excellent shape. I'm trading it in for over 70% of its purchase price. Had I chosen to sell privately, I could've gotten upwards of 85%. That's pretty impressive return on a car. Even a Porsche might only get 60%.

I ordered the TT RS for the same two reasons, but it's 5x rarer than the R32. And easily 5x more awesome.  Here's a beer to our resale values! Should you ever decide to part with such striking beauty. :beer:

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, I've watched the video many times. I'm actually not so sure it's sped up. His car is not stock and he knows the track well enough to get a time like that. The professionals at the german magazines have knocked off 8:09 runs around the full ring in stock european models with the Toyo tires. This guy is getting ~7:40 on a Bridge to Gantry run with Direzza's and 400+ hp. So it definitely doesn't defy logic that his run is so fast. I just think it's 'the haters' on the internet busting his balls.
> 
> I'll corroborate his story when I get my car
> 
> - Jeremy -


Sounds like he's got a race gearbox in there too - lots of gear whine!

Such an awesome track - I want a turn!!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Feeling like we need a bit of phantom black love here 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Well, mine should be in San Diego now. Just need it to be released from port and then the short trip to Scottsdale! Only a week or so to go!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> Well, mine should be in San Diego now. Just need it to be released from port and then the short trip to Scottsdale! Only a week or so to go!


Post some high quality pics, please. I need some Suzuka love!

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Feeling like we need a bit of phantom black love here
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a slacker.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I'm a slacker.


Hahaha have you cleaned her yet? I suspect it'll be filthy by now Hha


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> Hahaha have you cleaned her yet? I suspect it'll be filthy by now Hha
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cleaned her once, but she's dirty again.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Feeling like we need a bit of phantom black love here


coming right up...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I ran home for lunch today and saw a Suzuka Roadster heading the opposite direction down the Autobahn. It caught my eye immediately (and my ear). It's definitely a unique color. An odd blue-ish, grey-ish, white-ish hue. I can't wait to get mine!

Now you guys have got me shopping for beefed-up sway bars, de-cat pipes, chip tunes and tires. Damn you, cursed Internet!!

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> coming right up...


Sooo fluffy!! You find the best photo's man. I forgot how menacing the Phantom Black can look! 

Definitely feeling the black love


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


This is just pure SEX !!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

joshsmith said:


> This is just pure SEX !!!


Allmost, the fuelcap has to be black like this.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> Allmost, the fuelcap has to be black like this.


Yes and no.. Granted that looks cocked, my TTRS is all black (bar mirrors, rims and fuel filler cap). I like the way it breaks up the black on the car, otherwise you can get lost in that much black. Though a fully blacked out TTRS with matte black 20" would look cocked!!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


In fact Axel - can I have these photos. In high resolution?? These are just too good!!


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> In fact Axel - can I have these photos. In high resolution?? These are just too good!!


The highest res pic I've found for this is a 900x572...
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5521/black116.jpg


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Same car another picture.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I should cross post this over here since I don't think everyone also visits quattroworld. I got a chance to test drive an RS this week and wrote up some thoughts comparing it with my modded mk1.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/12398.phtml


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Same car another picture.


Ah, what a subtle visual improvement a little lowering of the car can do... though I hear that isn't so easy with the mag-ride suspension.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> Ah, what a subtle visual improvement a little lowering of the car can do... though I hear that isn't so easy with the mag-ride suspension.


Not a problem either, just order the 20mm H&R lowering springs.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Not a problem either, just order the 20mm H&R lowering springs.


20mm?! Sounds like a huge drop. That doesn't interfere with the shock operating point, or cause any rubbing?

There are probably some wheels spacers on that black car too to really fill out the fenders...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> 20mm?! Sounds like a huge drop. That doesn't interfere with the shock operating point, or cause any rubbing?
> 
> There are probably some wheels spacers on that black car too to really fill out the fenders...


No interference or rubbing according to H&R.  
It's a German TÜV requirement.


----------



## I<3QUATTRO (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi! I'm a newby to this forum but not new to Audi vehicles. I like the format of this forum much better than another I used to belong to(not mentioning any names), so I made the switch.

Anyway, my local dealer where I have my TTRS on order(ETA October 2011) just got their allocated vehicle in stock this past week. I'm not so sure if it's spoken for though...here's the link for you Phantom Black lovers...

http://www.paulmilleraudi.com/new/inventory/details/2012/TRUB3AFK9C1900351

If it IS spoken for, so sorry for the tease!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

This is probably old news but the Audi Canada web site now lists the TT RS as an official model under the TT drop down. It also offers the configurator, it is buggy but does work if you find the right things to click on.

Such a tease, another month at least before mine is supposed to arrive...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> The highest res pic I've found for this is a 900x572...
> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/5521/black116.jpg


Damn! Need a good high-res version of some black pics


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Imola Yellow*.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

TT RS Roadster Daytona Grey Red wheels.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

R5T said:


> TT RS Roadster Daytona Grey Red wheels.


many of those pics were previously posted in this thread... 

plus, we cant get the roadster here...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

R5T said:


> *Imola Yellow*.


Nice exterior color... though we can't get those seats here..


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> many of those pics were previously posted in this thread...
> 
> plus, we cant get the roadster here...


Not have dig through 50 pages.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

yeah... that makes it kind of hard.

On the forum link below, I posted most all the pics I posted here in one thread (15 pages, about 580 pics).. makes it easier to keep track of.. 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/445022-TTRS-Pics-Galore


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Photo Fight!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Photo Fight!


LOL


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

So I finally received an update on the colormatched sideview mirrors last Friday. 
The sales dude said he got the code for the colormatched mirrors, and he should know more about the cost on this coming week.
The only downside is that if I decide to do this through the factory, my car might be delayed another 4-6 weeks from the original 3rd week of October delivery date


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

dogdrive said:


> So I finally received an update on the colormatched sideview mirrors last Friday.
> The sales dude said he got the code for the colormatched mirrors, and he should know more about the cost on this coming week.
> The only downside is that if I decide to do this through the factory, my car might be delayed another 4-6 weeks from the original 3rd week of October delivery date


Assuming this is a US order, could you provide some more details on this? Is it just an order code to get the mirrors color-matched instead of silver? Like you, I'm more of a fan of the color-matched mirrors than the silver bits...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

White always looks amazing!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Interesting ring placement.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe Josh would like these 19" wheels being sold by Audi (see the 2012 Brochure I posted)


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> Maybe Josh would like these 19" wheels being sold by Audi (see the 2012 Brochure I posted)


Hahah I've seen this in person on a red TT, wasn't the biggest fan but they were decent enough. 

Think I'll stick with my mismatched RS wheels :laugh:


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*TT RS Brochures From Around The World*

This is undoubtedly the best TT RS thread out there!!

I hope this is helpful ... find below a list of TT RS brochures from around the world:

*US:*

http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/12/brochures/tt_rs/AoA_12TTb_book_rX_web.pdf

*Canada:*

http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/12/brochures/en/AUDI-P1167_2012_Broch_TT.pdf

*UK:*

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/ttrs.pdf

*Australia:*

http://www.audi.com.au/etc/medialib/ngw/au/tt_model_brochure.Par.0002.File.pdf

*Germany:*

http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/ngw/product/pdf/kataloge.Par.0025.File.pdf/ttrs_00_ezs.pdf




BTW - "Axel1" - thank you for your outstanding pictorial contribution!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to see my Audi dealer today, my car is in "pre-car", but I saw the list of cars that came in on our boat. Was all a1, a3, a4, a5, a7 and 1 s3. I was on the only RS car  hehe. 

Hopefully it'll be late next week or the following by the time it has been sent over to pre-delivery.  

So awesome to see on a piece of paper my VIN number and at the very bottom of the page - "2012 TTRS 2.5T COUPE PHANTOM BLACK" Me wanty now!


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi! This definitely has to be the best TT RS forum! Well, I have not yet ordered my TT RS,... I am still debating between a sepang blue with the aluminium optic package, or an ibis white one with black wheels and carbon mirrors... 

Although, It doesn't really matter at this point, becuase it's the inside that counts right.. but it would be cool to hear your opinions about the two.. 

Thanks!  

Just signed up to the forum!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

roeeonline said:


> Hi! This definitely has to be the best TT RS forum! Well, I have not yet ordered my TT RS,... I am still debating between a sepang blue with the aluminium optic package, or an ibis white one with black wheels and carbon mirrors...
> 
> Although, It doesn't really matter at this point, becuase it's the inside that counts right.. but it would be cool to hear your opinions about the two..
> 
> ...


 I would like one in every color, with all the different trim options. The permutations are endless.


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

*Sepang Blue Pics ?*

Are there any great Sepang blue pics out there? from what I understand it is such a difficult color to capture with a camera. I am not talking about pics from a show but some high resolution every day pics is what im trying to find... Most of the videos I find are on a super cloudy day.. 

If you have any, it would be much appreciated if you post! 

Thanks


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Number of TT RS's in the US*

I'm new to this forum, but I'm looking to purchase an TT RS. Doing a little research, and I've had a dealer tell me that they are only 333 world wide, and only 90 in the US. This seems outrageously low, considering Audi originally announced they would bring 1000 to the US. They're also selling for some 3K over MSRP. 

Has anyone else heard anything about the total number being allocated to the USA and what they're paying over invoice?


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

roeeonline said:


> Are there any great Sepang blue pics out there? from what I understand it is such a difficult color to capture with a camera. I am not talking about pics from a show but some high resolution every day pics is what im trying to find... Most of the videos I find are on a super cloudy day..
> 
> If you have any, it would be much appreciated if you post!
> 
> Thanks


 Check a few pages back on this thread or Google images mate.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I'm looking to purchase an TT RS. Doing a little research, and I've had a dealer tell me that they are only 333 world wide, and only 90 in the US. This seems outrageously low, considering Audi originally announced they would bring 1000 to the US. They're also selling for some 3K over MSRP.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything about the total number being allocated to the USA and what they're paying over invoice?


 Those are the numbers for the R8 GT. Whole different league there!!! 

Estimates for the US TT RS have ranged from 300 total, to 300 for 2011 and another 300 for 2012, to 500 total. It seems nobody really knows. I have not heard of any dealer selling them for over invoice. 

Read through this entire thread and you'll get some good info. Might want to search for a smarter dealer too. . . (putting your location in your profile would help others provide relevant dealer referrals, etc)


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> Those are the numbers for the R8 GT. Whole different league there!!!
> 
> Estimates for the US TT RS have ranged from 300 total, to 300 for 2011 and another 300 for 2012, to 500 total. It seems nobody really knows. I have not heard of any dealer selling them for over invoice.
> 
> Read through this entire thread and you'll get some good info. Might want to search for a smarter dealer too. . . (putting your location in your profile would help others provide relevant dealer referrals, etc)


 Yeah, I thought that something was up with that. Another dealer quoted me MSRP. I'm in the California Bay area by the way. If anyone around SF knows of a great dealer that's willing to work on a price around invoice, I'm all ears.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty said:


> Assuming this is a US order, could you provide some more details on this? Is it just an order code to get the mirrors color-matched instead of silver? Like you, I'm more of a fan of the color-matched mirrors than the silver bits...


 Yes it is a US order. I believe this is something that your sales person has to push through when ordering the car. I finally got the final number from him; it's going to be $400 to paint both mirror caps. 
As we stand right now, looks like there is not going to be any delay on my order


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> Yes it is a US order. I believe this is something that your sales person has to push through when ordering the car. I finally got the final number from him; it's going to be $400 to paint both mirror caps.
> As we stand right now, looks like there is not going to be any delay on my order


 Was there any option code on the mirrors?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yummy bumblebee.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Hes got a reverse camera???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


>


 Is that signal yellow? Does anyone have more pics?


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Hes got a reverse camera???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 An aftermarket one. 
I guess he doesn't know how to use mirrors!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Is that signal yellow? Does anyone have more pics?


 nah...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> nah...


 Hmm, well that's somewhat disappointing. I like the post-processed better than the vanilla Imola look


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> An aftermarket one.
> I guess he doesn't know how to use mirrors!


 LOL! 

Don't even get me started on things like reverse cameras!! :facepalm:


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

neonova6 said:


> Yeah, I thought that something was up with that. Another dealer quoted me MSRP. I'm in the California Bay area by the way. If anyone around SF knows of a great dealer that's willing to work on a price around invoice, I'm all ears.


 Speak to Enrique at Stevens Creek - I don't know if he can help you but he's a really solid and honest salesman.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

neonova6 said:


> Yeah, I thought that something was up with that. Another dealer quoted me MSRP. I'm in the California Bay area by the way. If anyone around SF knows of a great dealer that's willing to work on a price around invoice, I'm all ears.


 I would try and hit all four of the main Bay area Audi dealers and see what they can do. Stevens Creek, Niello, Rector and Carlsen. Personally, I leased my TT from Stevens Creek but will never go back again. I have been driving from LG to Burlingame to have my car serviced at Rector. They are truly old school fantastic. (ask for Paul if you need service ever) :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

neonova6 said:


> If anyone around SF knows of a great dealer that's willing to work on a price around invoice, I'm all ears.


 Whether it's 300 or 1000 cars, the TT-RS is limited for the US. What on earth makes you think any dealer would be willing to make little to no money on one of his precious allocations?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> Whether it's 300 or 1000 cars, the TT-RS is limited for the US. What on earth makes you think any dealer would be willing to make little to no money on one of his precious allocations?


 From what I can find online, "invoice" price is ~7% below MSRP, and "dealer cost" is ~1% below "invoice". 

Anybody who is driving a U.S. TT-RS now care to share the going market price relative to MSRP?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

You are correct in that invoice is almost exactly 7% off MSRP, don't know where you are getting your further 1% off. Audi's don't have holdback. There "may" be some Customer Satisfaction Index bonuses from corporate a la BMW, but if Audi has those, they are paid out on total sales volume on a quarterly or yearly basis, they do not apply to individual cars. I would guess most TT-RS's sold thus far have been at MSRP, unless to a longtime customer with lots of past business with the dealership. As has been documented, there are Audi loyalty bonuses and Audi Club rebates available to those who are eligible, and there is the supplier discount if you are eligible and can find a dealer willing to honor it. I'm just not seeing why there would be any reason for a dealer to "firesale" a TT-RS at this point. I'd venture to say 90% of them sold thus far have been customer orders, only a handful are showing up on Autotrader unclaimed. That could change over the next year, but I would guess most dealers won't order one up for stock unless they believe they can sell it quickly. I would never expect them to pile up on lots like the MK V VW R32's did.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> You are correct in that invoice is almost exactly 7% off MSRP, don't know where you are getting your further 1% off. Audi's don't have holdback. There "may" be some Customer Satisfaction Index bonuses from corporate a la BMW, but if Audi has those, they are paid out on total sales volume on a quarterly or yearly basis, they do not apply to individual cars. I would guess most TT-RS's sold thus far have been at MSRP, unless to a longtime customer with lots of past business with the dealership. As has been documented, there are Audi loyalty bonuses and Audi Club rebates available to those who are eligible, and there is the supplier discount if you are eligible and can find a dealer willing to honor it. I'm just not seeing why there would be any reason for a dealer to "firesale" a TT-RS at this point. I'd venture to say 90% of them sold thus far have been customer orders, only a handful are showing up on Autotrader unclaimed. That could change over the next year, but I would guess most dealers won't order one up for stock unless they believe they can sell it quickly. I would never expect them to pile up on lots like the MK V VW R32's did.


 Even if you are a long time, repeat customer, I wouldn't expect much. One drawback of a 'limited production' vehicle. As no one knows how limited it will be, the dealers are not willing to discount the vehicles and the buyers (so far) are willing to pay. That may change, or it may not. 

As an example, lets consider two models that are limited and have a definite production number released - the BMW 1M coupe and the Ford Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca edition. Try to find either one at MSRP - won't happen for a while. They are going for $10k or more OVER the MSRP. Maybe once the initial hype wears off, deals will be found. Unless the word gets out on what a great car the TTRS is, then who knows?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> As an example, lets consider tow models that are limited and have a definite production number released - the BMW 1M coupe and the Ford Mustang Boss 302 Laguna Seca edition. Try to find either one at MSRP - won't happen for a while. They are going for $10k or more OVER the MSRP. Maybe once the initial hype wears off, deals will be found. Unless the word gets out on what a great car the TTRS is, then who knows?


 There's a Ford dealer here in Portland, OR that has a $50k markup on a 302 LS Mustang. Not a typo, they want $98k for it.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> There's a Ford dealer here in Portland, OR that has a $50k markup on a 302 LS Mustang. Not a typo, they want $98k for it.


  

I bet it's Ron Tonkin  

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I paid 95.25% of my invoice price, on a car that I ordered.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I bet it's Ron Tonkin
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Nope, I think it's Damerow. My Audi dealer is in the Tonkin group and they've been awesome to work with, much better than the older Audi dealer.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewimages.php?id=c290129082011233852


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Total US TTRS production*

word from Audi NA is that there will be less than 1000 TTRSs for the US. This is across both 2012 and 2013 model years.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

*Anyone from Atlanta, Georgia or nearby with TTRS?*

Hi, I am looking to place an order for a TTRS  The only thing really holding me back is deciding the color of the car... and I wanted to know if there was anyone in Georgia who happened to have a TTRS in either Sepang Blue, Suzuka Grey, or Ibis White... I would really appreciate it if we could meet!!! 

THANKS! :banghead:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

DrDomm said:


> I paid 95.25% of my invoice price, on a car that I ordered.


 Whoa, I'm an idiot...that was supposed to say 95.25% of my MSRP, or 4.75% off. Oops.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Higher750 said:


> word from Audi NA is that there will be less than 1000 TTRSs for the US. This is across both 2012 and 2013 model years.


 I live in Canada and my understanding -- at least based on what one dealer told me -- was that the US would get 1000 units over 2012 and 2013 and Canada would get 100 units over 2012 and 2013...that is not a lot of cars...


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

hey guys! I hear that suzuka grey is a very unique color and I wanted to ask any one who has seen a suzuka grey car whether the car looks more grey, more silver, or more white? I love the pearl effect, but not the biggest fan of grey. I have read an article which says that the color makes ibis look yellowish and I have read comments which people have said that it looks grey next to a white car... So my brain is kind of getting mixed messages to whether the car is white or grey.. is it a combo of white and silver flakes? hmmm if you have your opinion to this color, feel free to reply thanks! :wave:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


>


What happened to that thing?!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Marty said:


> What happened to that thing?!


Hard to say if it is any faster, but IMO it got a whole lot prettier!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

roeeonline said:


> hey guys! I hear that suzuka grey is a very unique color and I wanted to ask any one who has seen a suzuka grey car whether the car looks more grey, more silver, or more white? I love the pearl effect, but not the biggest fan of grey. I have read an article which says that the color makes ibis look yellowish and I have read comments which people have said that it looks grey next to a white car... So my brain is kind of getting mixed messages to whether the car is white or grey.. is it a combo of white and silver flakes? hmmm if you have your opinion to this color, feel free to reply thanks! :wave:


It looks different in different light. It looks like a super light grey or dirty white in the shade. It looks white at night. And looks blue in direct sunlight:



























- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Whether it's 300 or 1000 cars, the TT-RS is limited for the US. What on earth makes you think any dealer would be willing to make little to no money on one of his precious allocations?


You know, to be honest, this is my first car purchase from a dealer, so while I'll admit that I'm a bit naive on the subject, I was presuming ( wrongfully obviously ) that I should be paying perhaps 4 or 5% over invoice. I really didn't realize how limited the RS was going to be here in the US. 

The good news is, I've got my order in, and left a deposit. Checked around through the dealers here in the bay area, and Rector Audi was very helpful, so I went with them. They quoted me just a tad below MSRP, which I will gladly take! I asked about getting the interior done in the titanium gray, and it turns out AoA can not offer that option due to the fact that no other colour besides the black has been crash tested. What seat color has to do with crash ratings I'll never know. I think overall the black Alcantara will still look great, and will contrast well with the carbon fiber mirrors.

So now I'm just waiting on the allocation to get picked up, and should know more by next week. 

Ordered: 2012 TT RS, Ibis White, Tech & Sport Packages, Heated seats, Alcantara, Carbon Fiber Mirrors, Front Filler Panel, all weather mats.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

kendoist4162 said:


> I would try and hit all four of the main Bay area Audi dealers and see what they can do. Stevens Creek, Niello, Rector and Carlsen. Personally, I leased my TT from Stevens Creek but will never go back again. I have been driving from LG to Burlingame to have my car serviced at Rector. They are truly old school fantastic. (ask for Paul if you need service ever) :thumbup:


Thanks for the tip! Did you happen to go with the pre-paid service on your TT? I'm kind of on the fence about adding that for an RS, as I usually do a lot of my own car work. So I'd really be paying for the convince of not having to do it myself. :laugh:


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> It looks different in different light. It looks like a super light grey or dirty white in the shade. It looks white at night. And looks blue in direct sunlight:
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thanks! wow it sounds like a super interesting color. Blue in direct sunlight!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> Ordered: 2012 TT RS, Ibis White, Tech & Sport Packages, Heated seats, Alcantara, Carbon Fiber Mirrors, Front Filler Panel, all weather mats.


Decided against the Suzuka in the end, eh?


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Marty said:


> Decided against the Suzuka in the end, eh?


I did yes. I couldn't find any dealers with a vehicle in that colour, and a lot of the pictures I saw online gave me mixed feelings. I was more worried it would be a grayer matt type look in person.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> I did yes. I couldn't find any dealers with a vehicle in that colour, and a lot of the pictures I saw online gave me mixed feelings. I was more worried it would be a grayer matt type look in person.


It's definitely hard to make a decision when you can't see it in person. It's a tough choice between a car that's already in production, or waiting ~4 months from allocated order date to dealer delivery.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> It's definitely hard to make a decision when you can't see it in person. It's a tough choice between a car that's already in production, or waiting ~4 months from allocated order date to dealer delivery.


I tried to avoid that my shopping for cars about 3 to 4 months before I want to take delivery as I always prefer to order a car so that it is exactly as I want to be...just my $0.02...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJdNajqkCh4&feature=related 

PHWOARR!!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

This is pretty cool. Good to be Aussie  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38YdA95OvnA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-wuma6_ifA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E73bc4aWyEg&feature=related

And this just sounds AWESOME!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiMmGwBwjE0&feature=related


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

There's something truly fantastic about the RS's exhaust note. I'll revel in that moment when I first get to hear mine. There was some convo several pages back about how important an exhaust note is to buying a car, and I couldn't agree more. In fact, for me, that was one of the most convincing points in which I decided to purchase. 

It reminds me of the first time I ever heard my delSol's throaty little SOHC inline 4 roar ( for a much as a inline 4 can roar ) to life after I had installed a Greddy exhaust and a cold air intake. It was, and still is, pure bliss to listen to.


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

I appreciate the help, so it looks like im sticking with Suzuka!

Regarding CF mirrors, would any of you recommend ordering from these guys?
http://www.cfpro.com.hk/audi-carbon-fiber-mirror-housing-r8ttttsttrs

here is a video of those: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwIQKlRk7fs

I could save some $$$ by doing that instead of getting the package.

Anyone have experience with those?

Thanks!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

AudiUSA finally posted the TT RS info page:
http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs

Didn't realize what the Aluminum Optic package entailed. While I like the look, I'm not sure it's worth the extra $950 for only 3 parts changed. Did anyone else opt for this option, over the sport titanium package? Or have any detailed pictures? None I could find were present with the Ibis white. But does accent well with the Masano Red and the Sepang.


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> AudiUSA finally posted the TT RS info page:
> http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs
> 
> Didn't realize what the Aluminum Optic package entailed. While I like the look, I'm not sure it's worth the extra $950 for only 3 parts changed. Did anyone else opt for this option, over the sport titanium package? Or have any detailed pictures? None I could find were present with the Ibis white. But does accent well with the Masano Red and the Sepang.


Looks like the Aluminium Optic Package was reduced from $1500 to $950, the CF mirrors were increased from $1500 to $1900, and the pearl effect colors have increased from $475 to $950 for Suzuka and even $1,075 for Panther Black.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Axels back!!

How's your car buddy???

Give us some updates mate!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

roeeonline said:


> Looks like the Aluminium Optic Package was reduced from $1500 to $950, the CF mirrors were increased from $1500 to $1900, and the pearl effect colors have increased from $475 to $950 for Suzuka and even $1,075 for Panther Black.


Those prices haven't changed. They've always been like that.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> AudiUSA finally posted the TT RS info page:
> http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs
> 
> Didn't realize what the Aluminum Optic package entailed. While I like the look, I'm not sure it's worth the extra $950 for only 3 parts changed. Did anyone else opt for this option, over the sport titanium package? Or have any detailed pictures? None I could find were present with the Ibis white. But does accent well with the Masano Red and the Sepang.


Personally, I love the look of dull aluminum trim. I think it looks unique, technical and sporty. I *hate* shiny silver on anything. For me, what makes the TT RS stand out from the other TT's is the combination of the Rear Wing, the Aluminum Package and the Titanium wheels. No matter the color of the paint, I want both the Aluminum Package and the Titanium wheels. But AoA, in their infinite (blunder?) wisdom, won't allow that (That's right. **** you, AoA). So I decided to order the Aluminum package because I knew it would be much easier to change the wheels to a Titanium finish than it would be to add the aluminum bits later. 

Even when my paint choice was Suzuka, I still selected the Aluminum package. It's very, very subtle on Ibis and Suzuka. You have to be within 10-20 feet to notice it. But I think it's a nice accent. It ties in very nicely with the aluminum mirrors. But I also think the Titanium package looks very good on Ibis, Suzuka and Black. It's less technical and more aggressive. To each his own, really. Look through the photos in this thread and choose the one that catches your attention and grabs your heart. I changed back to Misano for this reason. I normally hate red cars, but ever since I saw both the RS5 and TTRS in Misano, both with the Aluminum package, I fell in love. It captivated me and I had to have it. I've seen Suzuka in person and, while I love the paint, it's just not me. I'm tired of whites, blacks and shades of grey on the road. I need something bright, loud and unique. I want a memorable car and I think I've got it.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, guys. I need a little help. Most of you guys are a bit older, so I already know the answer, but I'll ask anyway. 

Seeing as how I can't order the Titanium wheels with the Aluminum Package, I'm thinking about ordering the Black/Red wheels with my Misano car. Just to see what it looks like. It's simply out of curiosity, really. It's only a $400 option and I believe I can sell the Black/Red wheels easier and for more money than I can sell the Silver wheels, should I not like them. It's a risky look, but I feel that it's a $400 gamble that might pay off in the end; Either I'll like them and keep them or I'll hate them and sell them over the winter. It's not a big deal. That said, what do you guys think of the look? I know it's gaudy, but keep in mind that I frequent the track very often and prefer a competition-esque look to my cars.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...S-3-Sportback-at-A50-in-Audi-Forum-Ingolstadt

http://custom.netcarshow.com/Audi/2012-RS3_Sportback/06.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIPQ-hNQ3bI

And an interesting find here. Probably e-brake induced, but I'll try it in my car anyway:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzFnmcG3OtA&feature=related

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Okay, guys. I need a little help. Most of you guys are a bit older, so I already know the answer, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Seeing as how I can't order the Titanium wheels with the Aluminum Package, I'm thinking about ordering the Black/Red wheels with my Misano car. Just to see what it looks like. It's simply out of curiosity, really. It's only a $400 option and I believe I can sell the Black/Red wheels easier and for more money than I can sell the Silver wheels, should I not like them. It's a risky look, but I feel that it's a $400 gamble that might pay off in the end; Either I'll like them and keep them or I'll hate them and sell them over the winter. It's not a big deal. That said, what do you guys think of the look? I know it's gaudy, but keep in mind that I frequent the track very often and prefer a competition-esque look to my cars.
> 
> ...


I'm going to say go for it. Red would have been my second color choice, the main reason I chose blue was that my last two cars have been red or partially red (MINI's). It will be gaudy, but kind of menacing too, and if you just can't live with it, someone would love to buy those wheels from you.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Okay, guys. I need a little help. Most of you guys are a bit older, so I already know the answer, but I'll ask anyway.


Hey! I resemble that remark! :wave:

I think the red/black wheels will look fine with the Misano red. Probably the look you are after. Although, I prefer the more subtle Volcano red.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Okay, guys. I need a little help. Most of you guys are a bit older, so I already know the answer, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Seeing as how I can't order the Titanium wheels with the Aluminum Package, I'm thinking about ordering the Black/Red wheels with my Misano car. Just to see what it looks like. It's simply out of curiosity, really. It's only a $400 option and I believe I can sell the Black/Red wheels easier and for more money than I can sell the Silver wheels, should I not like them. It's a risky look, but I feel that it's a $400 gamble that might pay off in the end; Either I'll like them and keep them or I'll hate them and sell them over the winter. It's not a big deal. That said, what do you guys think of the look? I know it's gaudy, but keep in mind that I frequent the track very often and prefer a competition-esque look to my cars.
> 
> ...



Those look terrible.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> It ties in very nicely with the aluminum mirrors. But I also think the Titanium package looks very good on Ibis, Suzuka and Black. It's less technical and more aggressive. To each his own, really. Look through the photos in this thread and choose the one that catches your attention and grabs your heart.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Couldn't agree with you more Jeremy. After seeing the option in the build config, I went back and looked through a lot of the photos on here. I really love the Titanium finish on the wheels, because they accent the "shark fins" beautifully! And Blue Sepang with the aluminum really is captivating ( as much so as the Ibis with titanium ); thus I'm completely torn! :banghead: 

I'm still waiting on an build date from my dealer ( should know by this week ) so I still have time to switch things up. But blocking the Aluminum with the titanium package? Come on AoA?! You tease us for three years with the European model options, and then rip them away for the US market...


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> Okay, guys. I need a little help. Most of you guys are a bit older, so I already know the answer, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Seeing as how I can't order the Titanium wheels with the Aluminum Package, I'm thinking about ordering the Black/Red wheels with my Misano car. Just to see what it looks like. It's simply out of curiosity, really. It's only a $400 option and I believe I can sell the Black/Red wheels easier and for more money than I can sell the Silver wheels, should I not like them. It's a risky look, but I feel that it's a $400 gamble that might pay off in the end; Either I'll like them and keep them or I'll hate them and sell them over the winter. It's not a big deal. That said, what do you guys think of the look? I know it's gaudy, but keep in mind that I frequent the track very often and prefer a competition-esque look to my cars.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Why not just buy the Ti package wheels? I think they look A LOT better than the red wheels. The red wheels are really ricer/tuner boy cheesy.

http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HTTRS-256-MA-M-19-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Audi.aspx

Hartmann make great wheels, so I wouldn't worry about quality just because they're reps.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Higher750 said:


> Why not just buy the Ti package wheels? I think they look A LOT better than the red wheels. The red wheels are really ricer/tuner boy cheesy.
> 
> http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HTTRS-256-MA-M-19-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Audi.aspx
> 
> Hartmann make great wheels, so I wouldn't worry about quality just because they're reps.


Those are a different width and offset (19x8.5 +38) than the OEM Ti package wheels (19x9.0 +52). The replica will actually stick out ~1/4 inch further than the OEM wheel, while still being 1/2 inch narrower. The centerline of the tire will actually push out ~1/2 inch.

Personally, I wouldn't take a TT-RS with stock 9" wide wheels and go down to an 8.5" wide wheel.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> Okay, guys. I need a little help. Most of you guys are a bit older, so I already know the answer, but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> Seeing as how I can't order the Titanium wheels with the Aluminum Package, I'm thinking about ordering the Black/Red wheels with my Misano car. Just to see what it looks like. It's simply out of curiosity, really. It's only a $400 option and I believe I can sell the Black/Red wheels easier and for more money than I can sell the Silver wheels, should I not like them. It's a risky look, but I feel that it's a $400 gamble that might pay off in the end; Either I'll like them and keep them or I'll hate them and sell them over the winter. It's not a big deal. That said, what do you guys think of the look? I know it's gaudy, but keep in mind that I frequent the track very often and prefer a competition-esque look to my cars.
> 
> ...


How about taking the base silver wheels, and get the spokes powder-coated a titanium color?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Difference between front grilles 6W3 and 6W9?*

Although there a lot of great TT RS pictures in this thread, it is not clear where these vehicles are located.

Please would those of you who have taken delivery of your TT RS in the US illustrate, via pictures, the difference between these two front grilles:

- Front license plate holder (for States which require front license plates) - option code: *6W3*

- Front grille filler panel (for States without front license plate requirement) - option code: *6W9*

Based on earlier pictures in this thread (attached below for ease of reference), I deduce that this must be the "front grille filler panel (for States without front license plate requirement) - option code *6W9*. Note the US license plate on the rear.

*So what does the "front license plate holder (for States which require front license plates) option code: 6W3" look like??*


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> Please would those of you who have taken delivery of your TT RS in the US illustrate, via pictures, the difference between these two front grilles:
> 
> - Front license plate holder (for States which require front license plates) - option code: *6W3*
> 
> - Front grille filler panel (for States without front license plate requirement) - option code: *6W9*


This really isn't that difficult. If there's no front plate then it has 6W9, if there is a front plate it has 6W3. There's no "filler" like on the TTS, there's just no plate at all. And it appears that the front plate mounts to the crash bumper cover behind the grill so if you want to do a front plate delete you don't even need to buy a new front grill. 


With plate:











Without plate:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> How about taking the base silver wheels, and get the spokes powder-coated a titanium color?


That was my original plan, but that kind of thing is insanely expensive in Germany. It would be just as expensive or even cheaper for me to sell the black/red wheels and buy OEM Titanium wheels from Audi. Besides, I'm buying 18" replicas with Titanium finish from the UK as my winter wheels. So I'll be able to enjoy both looks twice per year. I'm pretty sure I'll hate the black/red wheels, anyway. But I'll never know unless I try, right? I'm mostly doing this because I can find no photos of another car in this configuration. It has potential to be either really unique or an example in what not to do. Either way, I'm sure I'll be REALLY popular with the under 20 crowd 

Alternatively, I could just get the silver wheels and never wash them. Heheh.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Those are a different width and offset (19x8.5 +38) than the OEM Ti package wheels (19x9.0 +52). The replica will actually stick out ~1/4 inch further than the OEM wheel, while still being 1/2 inch narrower. The centerline of the tire will actually push out ~1/2 inch.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take a TT-RS with stock 9" wide wheels and go down to an 8.5" wide wheel.


Marty is right. That's exactly why I won't use 19" reps in this case. I need a minimum of 9" width.

That said, I'm a bit nervous on the black/red wheels because nowhere does it say what dimensions the black/red wheels are on the TT RS! They're thinner on the RS3 with 235 wide tires. I'd be heartbroken if that's what shows up on my car. Ohwell. I guess it would be a good reason to buy the OEM Titanium wheels with Pilot Super Sports or RE-11's or something.

FYI, I submitted my request to change the wheels. Just waiting on confirmation now.

- Jeremy -


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> There's no "filler" like on the TTS, there's just no plate at all. And it appears that the front plate mounts to the crash bumper cover behind the grill so if you want to do a front plate delete you don't even need to buy a new front grill.



Thank you for the response - this is exactly what I wanted to know!

The US TT-RS configurator available *here* has just been updated and no longer shows the "European model".

The grille shown on the US model looks terrible! The bumper cover on the grille looks more pronounced. I think the photos you provided are real and current and therefore more accurate.

Also, below is a picture of the first Audi TT RS sold in the US (without plate holder) being delivered to its owner Don Istook - see article *here*.

This grille looks nothing like what the US TT-RS configurator is depicting.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

jpkeyzer said:


> This grille looks nothing like what the US TT-RS configurator is depicting.


Wow, that is bizarre looking. I can assure you that none of the current batch of TT-RS's delivered to the US have that divided grill, but it makes me wonder if it's a planned change for ongoing orders. Good news is, the "all-over" grill is readily available from various sources and would be a bolt-on replacement if they put that split one on as OEM.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I would not base any decisions on what the CG rendering looks like on the configurator. It also shows what appears to be perforated leather on the seating surfaces which is not there in real life.

It may help figure out the MSRP, but beyond that it's not reliable.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Dr. Bill said:


> I would not base any decisions on what the CG rendering looks like on the configurator. It also shows what appears to be perforated leather on the seating surfaces which is not there in real life.
> 
> It may help figure out the MSRP, but beyond that it's not reliable.


Woah... It's not only the configurator that shows it. They actually photoshopped the European model photos to add it on the front:

http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs

There's no doubt it's a running change for future deliveries. I guess I'll have to order a new grille to replace it immediately when it arrives.

EDIT 1: But they still have this line in the "RS Feature Highlights:" •Singleframe® grille with black high gloss diamond pattern grille

EDIT 2: 412 ****ing dollars?! Ugh... I guess I'll wait to see what the next batch of deliveries comes with. Maybe the middle piece is removable.

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> There's no doubt it's a running change for future deliveries.
> - Jeremy -


Here, let me get that for you


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> Woah... It's not only the configurator that shows it. They actually photoshopped the European model photos to add it on the front:
> 
> http://models.audiusa.com/tt-rs
> 
> ...


What's $412 dollars?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Here, let me get that for you


Hah! Maybe, but I think it's a pretty safe jump considering they spent time photoshopping the photo:










- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> What's $412 dollars?


The RS grille is $412 from oemplus.com

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll probably get flogged for saying this, but if the split grill had been part of the RS design from the start, there would have been minimal grumbling. But the fact that the big gaping maw grill has been out worldwide for over a year now makes its ugliness increase tenfold!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> I'll probably get flogged for saying this, but if the split grill had been part of the RS design from the start, there would have been minimal grumbling. But the fact that the big gaping maw grill has been out worldwide for over a year now makes its ugliness increase tenfold!


Maybe that's actually the US "filler plate" option.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> Maybe that's actually the US "filler plate" option.


I think it is. This photo shows what Audi normally sells on its other current generation vehicles.

The filler panel is the long plate with silver lines on the chair. The license plate holder is above the filler panel. Either the filler panel or the plate holder are required when ordering a TT RS. They probably didn't already have an OEM solution designed for the US that would screw into the crash structure. I'm guessing they just dug into the parts bin and found an "acceptable" solution. 










- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I would not base any decisions on what the CG rendering looks like on the configurator.


It also doesn't change the exhaust tips to matte black when selecting the sport exhaust option. :facepalm:


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone have some long exposure photos of the interior accent lighting? I'm curious what that looks like. Looks like the ring on the gear shift also lights up...


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> The filler panel is the long plate with silver lines on the chair. The license plate holder is above the filler panel.












This helped a lot - thank you!

It is highly likely that the US version of the TT RS will get a diamond pattern mesh version of this.

I think the full mesh grill (with neither the license plate holder nor the filler panel) looks great.

If a license plate holder is necessary, then the configuration in the picture below is optimum.

Does anyone have more info on the license plate holder in this picture?


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Does anyone have some long exposure photos of the interior accent lighting? I'm curious what that looks like. Looks like the ring on the gear shift also lights up...


im pretty sure the ring in the gear shift is not lighted, but that could be cool!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.speeddoctor.net/2010/road-test-audi-tt-rs-coupe/


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm guessing that's Mexico Blue; a Porsche color. I've always loved the Gulf racing livery of blue and orange and wanted to special order this color without having seen it on a TTRS - but my wife wouldn't go for it. I'm not sure if these pictures would have changed her mind, but I like it.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I like that shade of blue too, I've seen a Cayman in that color or similar and it was sweet!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Saw a M3 in that colour on the Nordschleife, it look very good on that car to.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Recent review of 2012 US TT RS*

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1066631_2012-audi-tt-rs-first-drive


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

AUTOMOBILE REVIEWS: 
*Driven: 2012 Audi TT RS*

September 29, 2011
By Eric Tingwall

Strange as Las Vegas is, it's not quite as strange as the Audi TT RS. With its hairy turbocharged five-cylinder, unglamorous VW Golf roots, and scorching performance, the TT RS has all of the right stuff to share the stage with a fire-breathing bearded lady. But damn if it doesn't entertain. While taking our first drive of the U.S.-spec TT RS in Sin City, we discovered that this compact coupe has emerged from humble origins to deliver sports car competence that we never thought was possible. 

*The five-cylinder freak*
The TT's core DNA is still intact with the RS -- a transverse-mounted engine, a front-drive-based all-wheel-drive system, and a nose-heavy weight distribution -- but one key hardware change is enough to completely adjust this TT's attitude. That change is an engine swap from a boosted four-cylinder to a turbocharged five-cylinder that pumps out 360 hp at 5500 rpm. To realize the ridiculous power density of 144 hp per liter, the iron block is fortified with a forged crankshaft, forged connecting rods, and cast aluminum pistons. 

Such big power from such a small engine typically results in an unhealthy amount of lag followed by an unmanageable wallop of thrust. Yet the TT RS exhibits neither of those traits. It boasts refinement and power delivery on par with that of the esteemed 2.0T. Responsive, potent, emotive, the TT RS is reaffirmation of the Volkswagen Group's expertise and consistency when it comes to building turbocharged engines. The 2.5-liter produces 343 lb-ft of torque over a wide band from 1650-5400 rpm. You won't experience the punch that quickly off idle, when the turbo needs more time to spool, but the car builds boost linearly and accelerates much like a normally aspirated car. 



Audi claims a zero-to-60-mph time of 4.1 seconds on the way to a top speed of 174 mph. Those numbers alone are enough to silence any errant "chick car" comments slow-pitched from the driver's seat of an automatic-transmission 3-series. The TT RS is anything but, not just because of how quick it is, but how competent it is when driven hard. As a reminder that is no ordinary TT, the spirited five-cylinder creates a soundtrack that can't be ignored. The RS steps off the line with the deep burble of a big rig and swells into a high-pitched hum with a subtle vibrato. From inside the cabin, it's an air-raid siren building into a wail. This is an enthusiast's car, through and through. While a dual-clutch automatic and roadster version are available in Europe, U.S. buyers can only have a six-speed-manual coupe. The overgrown aluminum shift knob fills your palm and adds to the satisfaction found in wonderfully short and crisp throws. The steering wheel is a sculpted, flat-bottom piece that's even better than what you get in an R8.
[HR][/HR] 
*Track Toy RS*
To exercise the TT RS at its limits, we went to Spring Mountain Motorsport Country Club in Pahrump, Nevada, with more than four miles of pavement that can be coned into twenty-three different courses. Over a 1.5-mile course, our enthusiasm for the RS continued to build with every corner. Turn-in is immediate but the steering never feels so quick that it's artificial. Effort and progressivity are perfect and body roll is nearly eliminated. During continuous lapping, the brakes -- with four-piston, fixed calipers up front -- consistently scrubbed speed heading into each turn, and never hinted that they were tiring. 

The TT RS is nowhere near as forgiving as its most obvious competitor, the Porsche Cayman R. In that car, you can commit all manners of driving sins before the tires give up and scream for a better line or a slower entry speed. That's not to say that the TT RS is slower, it simply requires more experience, more skill, and more confidence to drive it quickly around a track. While the window of handling neutrality is smaller, the TT RS responds nicely to both throttle lift-off and power-on requests to rotate the rear end and in power, braking, and handling, it responds as a sports car should. 



Back on the road, the RS's steering displays a familiar Audi shortcoming. At parking lot speeds, the power assist becomes far too aggressive and the wheel becomes lighter than that in most minivans. But that's a problem that disappears above 10 mph, when the steering takes on a lovely weight. Thanks to the magnetorheological dampers, the ride quality remains civilized even in light of the exceptional body control. As we bomb towards Death Valley, our speeds creep into the triple digits and we explore bursts toward 120 mph. Deactivating sport mode relaxes the dampers and takes care of the side-to-side rocking induced by the wavy desert road.
[HR][/HR] 
*A TT unlike any other* 

To set itself apart from the rest of the TT range, the RS features a fixed rear wing, unique fascias, 19-inch rotor-style wheels, matte aluminum mirror caps, and the requisite RS badging. While the TT's distinct shape obscures the impact of some of the changes, the RS's appeal lies in the way it drives. For $57,725, Audi delivers a lusty engine, tenacious grip, sharp steering, and a snappy six-speed gearbox. As good as the TT RS is, Audi recognizes that this car will resonate with a subset of four-ring diehards. While the car will be built as both a 2012 and 2013 model, total production is expected to be less than 1000 cars. No matter how small the volume is, though, the RS builds new respect for a car that had fallen off our radar.[HR][/HR] 
*POWERTRAIN*
*Engine* 20-valve turbocharged I-5
*Displacement* 2.5 liters
*Power* 360 hp @ 5500-6700 rpm
*Torque* 343 lb-ft @ 1650-5400 rpm
*Transmission type* 6-speed manual transmission
*Drive* Four-wheel
*EPA Fuel Economy* 17/23/20 mpg (city/hwy/combined, estimated) 

*CHASSIS*
*Steering * Electrically-assisted
*Lock-to-lock* 2.9 turns
*Turning circle* 36.0 ft
*Suspension, front* Strut-type, coil springs
*Suspension, rear* Multilink, coil springs
*Brakes* Vented discs, ABS
*Wheels* 19-in. aluminum alloys
*Tires * Toyo Proxes T1 Sport
*Tire size* 255/35YR-19 

*MEASUREMENTS*
*Headroom, f/r* 37.7/32.6 in
*Legroom, f/r* 41.1/29.3 in
*Shoulder room, f/r* 53.2/47.5 in
*Wheelbase* 97.2 in
*Track, f/r* 61.2/60.9 in
*L x W x H * 165.3 x 72.5 x 53.1 in
*Cargo capacity* 13.1/24.7 cu ft (rear seat up/folded)
*Weight* 3306 lb
*Fuel capacity* 15.9 gal
*Est. fuel range* 318 miles
*Fuel grade* 91+ octane (premium unleaded)

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1109_2012_audi_tt_rs_driven/index.html


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> AUTOMOBILE REVIEWS:
> *Driven: 2012 Audi TT RS*
> http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1109_2012_audi_tt_rs_driven/index.html


I really just should not be reading these thigns at work.. I'm now distracted and can't keep still... :facepalm:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I checked in with my SA to see if there's any updates to my order status. Apparently Audi is pretty backed up right now on all of the model production lines. They're hoping that I'll get a November build date. Ugh. At least I don't have to wait for overseas shipping like you guys.

I ordered mid-July, FWIW.

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> At least I don't have to wait for overseas shipping like you guys.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Oh, sure, rub it in why don't ya!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I checked in with my SA to see if there's any updates to my order status. Apparently Audi is pretty backed up right now on all of the model production lines. They're hoping that I'll get a November build date. Ugh. At least I don't have to wait for overseas shipping like you guys.
> 
> I ordered mid-July, FWIW.
> 
> - Jeremy -


So when are you likely to pick her up?? - December/January??

I've heard you can even pick the car up from the Audi Factory and go on a huge tour and it's quite a big thing - MANNN I WOULD LOVE TO DO THIS!!!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine is cruising...Should be in JAX by the end of next week


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> So when are you likely to pick her up?? - December/January??
> 
> I've heard you can even pick the car up from the Audi Factory and go on a huge tour and it's quite a big thing - MANNN I WOULD LOVE TO DO THIS!!!


She said that local delivery is usually 2-4 weeks after the build date. Technically, they still have to send the car up to Bremerhaven before putting it on a carrier truck to deliver to Stuttgart. Something about it being a US-Spec vehicle and it takes a few extra days.

Unfortunately, the TT RS doesn't qualify for a factory pickup because it's built in Hungary. If I ordered an S4 or Q5 or something, I could've picked it up in Neckarsulm or Ingolstadt. It would be cool, but I just want the damn car. I don't care how I get it 

One of my friends ordered a Q5 and picked it up in Neckarsulm with a factory tour. Another friend ordered a Boxster and picked it up in Zuffenhausen with a factory tour. They both invited me to go, but I was busy with something else. 

I figure I'll be lucky to get the car before the New Year. Europe basically shuts down for the entire month of December for vacations.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Audi TT-RS HRE P40 Satin Black


----------



## HighGs (Feb 11, 2007)

Axel1 said:


> Some creative photoshopping on the web that combined elements of the quattro concept with the TT RS. Mk3 anyone?


 Curiously, this look similar to some other Photoshoppings on the net. 

http://www.gmotors.co.uk/news/2014-audi-tt-roadster-rendered/


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

picked up my TTRS from the dealer on Wednesday. Stopped by this weekend to ask about my rim options. I want black rims on my suzuka white TTRS. I was only presented with one option that I didnt like. I asked about powder coating the rims I have now but was told there might be an issue with the lug nuts not fitting properly so i'm left with ordering some. 

I like the following. Any idea where I can get them?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

orlanderlv said:


> picked up my TTRS from the dealer on Wednesday. Stopped by this weekend to ask about my rim options. I want black rims on my suzuka white TTRS. I was only presented with one option that I didnt like. I asked about powder coating the rims I have now but was told there might be an issue with the lug nuts not fitting properly so i'm left with ordering some.
> 
> I like the following. Any idea where I can get them?


 I powder coated a set of rims for my Subaru and the lugs fit fine. If one's concerned, they could mask the lug mounting surfaces during the powder coating. 

I ran black rims on my last white car, and I considered it for the RS. But in this case, I think the titanium two-tone color looks better.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

orlanderlv said:


> picked up my TTRS from the dealer on Wednesday. Stopped by this weekend to ask about my rim options. I want black rims on my suzuka white TTRS. I was only presented with one option that I didnt like. I asked about powder coating the rims I have now but was told there might be an issue with the lug nuts not fitting properly so i'm left with ordering some.
> 
> I like the following. Any idea where I can get them?


 If you (or anyone else) decide that you want to sell your stock Titanium wheels, let me know. I might be interested in buying them. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Axel1 - any pics of a Sepang on the gloss black stock TTRS wheels?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

orlanderlv said:


> picked up my TTRS from the dealer on Wednesday. Stopped by this weekend to ask about my rim options. I want black rims on my suzuka white TTRS. I was only presented with one option that I didnt like. I asked about powder coating the rims I have now but was told there might be an issue with the lug nuts not fitting properly so i'm left with ordering some.
> 
> I like the following. Any idea where I can get them?


 I'm not a fan of those... they're too flat, and a bit too "bling" (IMO).


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> I'm not a fan of those... they're too flat, and a bit too "bling" (IMO).


 I don't necessarily hate them, but they do look too Japanesey for my tastes. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Still waiting for my baby.  Should be in this country any day now... then more waiting. I've already converted my TTS back to stock for trade in so I need a new toy.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I just got my build date! December 9! About 5 months from the date of order. I have the option of picking it up in Bremerhaven which would cut a few weeks out of the delivery time. I'll probably do it, but I'm pretty sure it's going to end up snowing during the 6 hour trip to Stuttgart... In a high-power car with summer tires on... Exciting!  

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I just got my build date! December 9! About 5 months from the date of order. I have the option of picking it up in Bremerhaven which would cut a few weeks out of the delivery time. I'll probably do it, but I'm pretty sure it's going to end up snowing during the 6 hour trip to Stuttgart... In a high-power car with summer tires on... Exciting!
> 
> - Jeremy -


 
 
Five months? Ugh, I hope I don't have to wait that long for a build date. My dealer said he got an allocation two months after placing the order for the the person in front of me. This wait is going to be end end of me :facepalm: 

Congrads on finally getting a build data Jeremy! Maybe the dealer can swap the Toyo's for some all-weather or winter tires?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Higher750 said:


> Hey Axel1 - any pics of a Sepang on the gloss black stock TTRS wheels?


 haven't seen any... the owner of the red car above must have painted his.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty said:


> I'm not a fan of those... they're too flat, and a bit too "bling" (IMO).


 If you thought that they were too bling... I really don't know what you would say about the wheels that I rebuilt recently :laugh::laugh:


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone posted some pictures of a TT RS in Panther Black over at Audizine. Rest of the images are here: 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt....9-seconds...-(and-Panther-Black-pic-content) 

I have to say, Panther is to Phantom, what Sazuka is to Ibis. I'm not normally a fan of black cars, but that is an absolutely gorgeous colour.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

my phantom


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

do tt's in the US/canada have ultrasonic alarm sensors inside the car?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> I have to say, Panther is to Phantom, what Sazuka is to Ibis. I'm not normally a fan of black cars, but that is an absolutely gorgeous colour.


I'd have to see it in person... looks a little purple to me.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> do tt's in the US/canada have ultrasonic alarm sensors inside the car?


Please...do not point out yet another item that Audi Canada has "taken away" form us...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Woo! My build date was moved up by three weeks. Building on 11/21 now. Ordered 6/21.

- Jeremy -


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

*Just picked it up yesterday...*

Monza Silver with Aluminum Optic. The contrast is subtle; much more noticible in lower light conditions when the color takes on shades of blue. I had very high expectations given the many reviews and video clips, etc., but the car is even more exciting than I'd imagined. Even with conservative break-in driving, the visceral impact of the car is amazing. The controls are light, but with a feeling of preciion - I just love the clutch uptake and the throttle. Even the shifter (not always a strong suite for Audis) is nicely weighted with good mechanixal feedback. The engine: amazing... can be quiet and docile, but a little more throttle and it just wakes up with great power and lovely sounds from the exhaust and engine bay.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I must say, that color looks better than I thought it would. Enjoy!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Very subtle, very German.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

TopCarbon, what floor mats are those?


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Lucky basterd!! Green MA plates too!:thumbup::thumbup:, unlike my plates.


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

sr_erick said:


> TopCarbon, what floor mats are those?


Those are coco mats and are made from a stiff natural fibre with a heavy rubber backing that traps dirt, salt and moisture. They never look dirty because the dirt filters down to the rubber backing and you just shake them out a few times a year. 

I used to use the heavy rubber mats during the winter but now just use these year round in all of my cars. This particular brand is the best I've found - they fit perfectly, don't fade and hold up to a lot of abuse. I've had them in my wife's MINI for over 3 years and they still look like new. It's a different, old school look maybe, but I really like them.

http://www.cocomats.com/


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Got my monza silver,last week. Tsss...


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Car showed up at the dealership this afternoon. I am picking it up Wednesday morning. It's going to be a tough 36 hours!! Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

sr_erick said:


> Car showed up at the dealership this afternoon. I am picking it up Wednesday morning. It's going to be a tough 36 hours!! Can't wait to get my hands on it!


Awesome! 24(ish) hours and counting...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

034Motorsport's 2012 Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI taking its maiden voyage on our Land & Sea Dyno.

Dyno testing was performed in front-wheel drive operation, and three pulls were averaged to generate final numbers.

326.6 horsepower and 326.6 ft-lb of torque at the wheels. Rated at 360 crank horsepower in the United States by Audi USA.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> [video=youtube;Dvx73T0RBF0]034Motorsport's 2012 Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI taking its maiden voyage on our Land & Sea Dyno.
> 
> Dyno testing was performed in *front-wheel drive operation*, and three pulls were averaged to generate final numbers.
> 
> 326.6 horsepower and 326.6 ft-lb of torque at the wheels. Rated at 360 crank horsepower in the United States by Audi USA.


What does "front-wheel drive operation" mean? In the video, it looks like the rear wheels aren't rotating. How are they doing that?

My understanding is that the gen4 Haldex in the TT-RS is always at least in a partial lock state, so some amount of torque is going to the rear wheels, but now that video has my confused...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> What does "front-wheel drive operation" mean? In the video, it looks like the rear wheels aren't rotating. How are they doing that?
> 
> My understanding is that the gen4 Haldex in the TT-RS is always at least in a partial lock state, so some amount of torque is going to the rear wheels, but now that video has my confused...


I don't believe it's in a partial lock state. I'm pretty sure it's a viscous coupling that is computer controlled. As far as I understand, the programming on the Gen4 controller just locks the coupling sooner than the Gen3 and it has the capability of pre-emptive locking so it will lock based on throttle position before the car even begins to move. As in a full launch.

So the general way to FW dyno a Haldex car is to simply disconnect the Haldex controller. Or... All these shops that are FW dyno'ing their cars are totally ****ing them up... 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That car sounds awesome.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Haldex clutch engagement (even on gen4 cars) is primarily driven by differences in the speeds of the input and output shaft. This difference in speed drives an oil pump which increases pressure which in turns causes the clutches to engage and transfer torque. You can not disable this mechanism, pulling the e-brake up one click or pulling the ABS/Haldex fuse does not affect the mechanical operation.

There is a secondary function with the sport controllers and built-in with the gen4 controller where an electric oil pump can also be used to build pressure to engage the clutch pack. This is typically done based on throttle position sensing as well as steering, yaw, etc. When you pull the Haldex fuse all you are doing is disabling this pump.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

when you open the hood, there is a sticker that says car is exempt from laws if it needs to be dynoed on a 2wd dyno because it has PERMANENT awd


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Marty said:


> What does "front-wheel drive operation" mean? In the video, it looks like the rear wheels aren't rotating. How are they doing that?
> 
> My understanding is that the gen4 Haldex in the TT-RS is always at least in a partial lock state, so some amount of torque is going to the rear wheels, but now that video has my confused...


034motorsport responded to the question of "Why you dyned to﻿ FWD ?" on the You Tube comments that accompanied the video as follows:

_"the haldex coupling﻿ is an active clutch pack that alters tq distribution based on slip and throttle input. Tough to keep 100% consistent on an uncoupled dyno, so we disable them to keep the numbers as accurate and repeatable as possible. The drivetrain loss factor is reduced automatically on our dyno depending on the mode run in, so the numbers remain consistent regardless of FWD/RWD/AWD."_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Haldex clutch engagement (even on gen4 cars) is primarily driven by differences in the speeds of the input and output shaft. This difference in speed drives an oil pump which increases pressure which in turns causes the clutches to engage and transfer torque. You can not disable this mechanism, pulling the e-brake up one click or pulling the ABS/Haldex fuse does not affect the mechanical operation.
> 
> There is a secondary function with the sport controllers and built-in with the gen4 controller where an electric oil pump can also be used to build pressure to engage the clutch pack. This is typically done based on throttle position sensing as well as steering, yaw, etc. When you pull the Haldex fuse all you are doing is disabling this pump.


The Gen4 Haldex is 100% electric pump driven, and the coupling is mechanical clutches (the oil pressure just applies force on the mechanical clutch pack).

Statements from Audi in the past have said that 85-95% of the torque is directed to the front wheels in normal driving. The fact that this isn't 100% says there has to be a partial locking of the Haldex during normal driving.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> 034motorsport responded to the question of "Why you dyned to﻿ FWD ?" on the You Tube comments that accompanied the video as follows:
> 
> _"the haldex coupling﻿ is an active clutch pack that alters tq distribution based on slip and throttle input. Tough to keep 100% consistent on an uncoupled dyno, so we disable them to keep the numbers as accurate and repeatable as possible. The drivetrain loss factor is reduced automatically on our dyno depending on the mode run in, so the numbers remain consistent regardless of FWD/RWD/AWD."_


It's still not clear how they're safely dynoing while keeping the rear wheels locked. Sounds really sketchy to me...


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I finally got my hands on it. It's amazing and sounds awesome! Can't wait to get some more driving impressions.

Bye bye poor red TTS, we had a good run


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's awesome, Erick. Didn't you post pics in that lot when you got the TTS? Looks familiar.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Frickin' gorgeous! N'joy.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Marty said:


> It's still not clear how they're safely dynoing while keeping the rear wheels locked. Sounds really sketchy to me...


Found out a few more details: they're pulling the Haldex pump power which leaves it mostly open. There is a small amount of residual load on the clutch pack, which they say doesn't cause harm during the short dyno session.

I'd be a little nervous slipping the Haldex even slightly at 70-100 mph of relative front to rear wheel speed.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

sr_erick said:


> I finally got my hands on it. It's amazing and sounds awesome! Can't wait to get some more driving impressions.
> 
> Bye bye poor red TTS, we had a good run


Another clone of my car, great color combo!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

YES! Just got a call from my dealer and allocation has been acquired! Looking like a December build, with late January delivery. Day = made


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> YES! Just got a call from my dealer and allocation has been acquired! Looking like a December build, with late January delivery. Day = made


When did you order? My build date is exactly 1 month away now. Exactly 5 months from order to build.

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> When did you order? My build date is exactly 1 month away now. Exactly 5 months from order to build.
> 
> - Jeremy -


That's crazy. I ordered mid May, and the car produced end of June. Got it 8/2.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> When did you order? My build date is exactly 1 month away now. Exactly 5 months from order to build.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I placed my order on September 16th, and got the call yesterday on the 20th, so 34 days for the dealer to get a 3rd allocation. Which I was surprised by myself, because originally he told me it might take up to 2 months ( that's how long he waited for his 2nd ). 

I still don't have a build date yet, probably another 7-20 days before Audi pulls the order to be built. 

That's pretty awful that you've already had to wait 5 months for a build date. You ordered through the US Army Audi deal right? They should be prioritizing those orders more carefully damn it, for all you do for us!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

two pretty things from Sydney...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://youtu.be/LwO43jRd7M0


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Anyone know how long it usually takes to get a VIN after production actually starts?


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Anyone know how long it usually takes to get a VIN after production actually starts?


Seems like it is taking about a month right now...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Winding Road TTRS review 10/25/11:










360 horsepower with 343 pound-feet of torque. Quattro all-wheel drive. Six-speed manual gearbox as the only available transmission. Even when you figure for the TT-range-topping price of $56,850, the first portion of the spec sheet should be enough to tell you that the new TTRS is instantly the best TT that Audi sells. You might even sniff at the truth of the matter, which is that this may also be the best car that Audi sells, period. R8 who?

Actually, forget about the R8, this is a car that should throw a scare in every Porsche Cayman variant, low-end 911s, BMW M products, Chevrolet Corvettes of every flavor save for ZR1…you get the picture. We specifically use the word “should” there, though, because while this TTRS has got the goods to be competitive with most high-performance metal in the land, its predetermined scarcity will let the competition rest a bit easier—Audi will produce less than a thousand of the RS over the next two model years. The first batch is already spoken for, and sold out. Get on the phone with your Audi guy for a 2013 model right now.

Understand, this isn’t a car for driving or racing “purists” by any stretch of the imagination. The TTRS doesn’t quite dance across the surface of the road like some light, mid-engined thing; it’s not particularly fluid in its operation, nor will it go down in the automotive annals for its stirring on-boil engine note. Instead, in a fashion not dissimilar to its long-distant Quattro Sport forbearers, the TTRS is the maximizing of an existing vehicle, with the goal of brutal competence.

When we drove the new RS through the hilly back country of Connecticut, and on to Alan Wilzig’s private racetrack paradise in Columbia County, New York, the weather was chilly, rather wet, and altogether sub-optimal for driving a high-performance vehicle. Well, unless your high-performance vehicle boasts an advanced all-wheel-drive system, in which case such conditions are sort of the point. Because of the rain, then, one of the first positive notes that the TTRS struck was that of ferocious grip at high street speeds (“speeding” is another way to say it). As in every other TT we’ve driven, Quattro worked to keep us well and truly stuck to the road in cornering situations.
What’s more, the AWD setup allowed for every ounce of the RS’s huge power to be delivered viscerally. The punch from a full-throttle start was really impressive, even where we didn’t have sure grip, and only increased later in the day as the surfaces started to dry.

The 2.5-liter five-cylinder found under the brief front bonnet of the TTRS is a virtual master class in how to turbocharge an engine. Quite unlike the ultra-peaky power delivery of the TTS, the RS motor offers a thick torque band and easy speed everywhere. Drop the throttle while moving at legal speeds and you’ll quickly find yourself in the jailable-zone. There’s nothing particularly delicate about the blunt-force trauma of speed that the RS delivers up—we’re sure that fans of high-revving, naturally aspirated, prima donna engines will be unimpressed—but damn if it isn’t a good time.

It may be the turbo five that gets the lion’s share of the praise in this application, but we walked away from our test day with as much appreciation for the car’s six-speed manual transmission as any other single element in the car. The action of the shift lever splits the difference between a hyper-quick but lightweight unit, and a very mechanical, meaty affair. If a Roush Mustang shifter and an Acura TL shifter could get together and produce offspring (getting weird here, we know), the result might be very like this subtle and brilliant TTRS gearbox. Heritage established, suffice it to say that the gearbox and clutch pedal both offer slick movement with good heft, and we never felt close to missing a shift for lack of accuracy. This might be our new favorite six-speed.

The rest of the TTRS controls are pretty standard TT fare, which is to say “great.” The cabin may only boast subtle touches to give away the fact that you’re in a racier model, but seats, steering wheel, and the majority of touch points felt correct in fit, and of high quality. Despite the slinky roofline, there’s plenty of room in this configuration for tall folks, too.

On to the track. The aforementioned Alan Wilzig is an affable and highly knowledgeable racer, a passionate car and motorcycle collector, and a general man-for-all-seasons type. Wilzig combined a passion for racing and a background in construction (and, you know, a lot of money), in a backyard that should set any driving aficionado to out-and-out drooling. Wilzig’s one-mile, nine-turn racetrack drapes across seventy-feet elevation change, in a layout that reminds us of a pair of lungs. The highlight of the course is a massively banked turn that is, to date, the closest to a Daytona experience that your author has had (which is to say, freaking awesome).

On this very technical course, and in the wet, remember, the TTRS proved reliably fast, if not utterly flowing. Our very recent run with the Cayman R reinforced that this super TT isn’t an archetypical racing car—there’s too much weight in the nose, and too much AWD-based resistance to turning in quickly—but it’s still massively good. The RS proved surprisingly well balanced, and relatively resistant to understeer, as long as we didn’t ask unreasonable things of the tires. (Something that’s natural to do after getting used to all that grip.) After a lot of lapping, it became clear that the car was capable of turning in a very fast lap (especially with one of Audi’s test drivers behind the wheel), it just didn’t do it with the same grace and feedback you’d find in the competitive Porsche.

Overall, driver feedback is the one area in which the TTRS falls just a little bit shy of the best in this segment, and even then not by very much. Exhaust notes weren’t quite as sharp as we’d hope, steering feel a bit number than perfect, and feedback from the chassis just a touch too vague. This is nitpicking of a car that operates in the highest part of the fun-to-drive zone, though. We think, for instance, that the TT would have performed amazingly well if it had been around for our recent showdown with the Cayman R, BMW 1-Series M Coupe, and Nissan GT-R.

*In the final analysis, our opinion of the TT RS is this: if you can make it happen, buy this car.* That is to say, if you’re, a) lucky enough to pull the trigger on this limited run car, b) wealthy enough to afford a mid-$50K sports car, c) enthusiast enough to seek out something this rare and special, you’ll absolutely be rewarded by the experience on offer. It’s not perfect, but dollar-for-dollar, this may just be the best performance Audi you can buy today.

*VS: Porsche Cayman S*
On the road or the track, the effortless nature of the Porsche might very well trump the point-and-go proficiency of the TTRS, but the Cayman offers a real power-per-dollar problem here. A base Cayman is a few thousand less than the RS, but is wildly underpowered by comparison (265- versus 360-horsepower); the Cayman S fairs better in the horsepower war, but is still less potent, and is thousands more than the Audi. Considering that the TTRS is more rare, faster overall, has a brilliant manual gearbox, and costs less; we think the Cayman is just a shade less desirable overall.

*VS: BMW 1-Series M Coupe*
The turbocharged M-tuned Bimmer is a good sparring partner for the bulldog TT, with similar acceleration characteristics and car-guy credibility. (We’re being charitable there, most car guys we know care more for BMW’s M than they do for Audi’s RS, if we’re honest.) The 1M’s rear-wheel drive makes it more fun to chuck, but the RS has far superior grip, and a more pinned down suspension. The BMW’s relative value makes this a tough call (it’s nearly ten grand cheaper to start), but the Audi is a more capable road-to-track machine, for sure.

*2012 Audi TT RS*
Engine: Turbocharged inline-5, 2.5 liters, 20v
Output: 360 hp/343 lb-ft
0-60 MPH: 4.1 sec
Top Speed: 174 mph
Base Price: $56,850
On Sale: Now


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

What a great review - he really nailed it!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> What a great review - he really nailed it!


All except for this bit:



Winding Road said:


> nor will it go down in the automotive annals for its stirring on-boil engine note


I mean come on, what else on the road today sounds this much like a Group-B rally car?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> All except for this bit:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean come on, what else on the road today sounds this much like a Group-B rally car?


I find that very bizarre too. EVERY article written about the RS from its origins until today raves about the 5 cylinder warble. Every owner has too (although some want it even louder). I honestly don't know where the writer was coming from with those statements.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dr. Bill said:


> What a great review - he really nailed it!


Having just driven all of the cars he mentions on a track last month (the Cayman I drove was an R, not an S, but hey...) I pretty well agree.



JohnLZ7W said:


> All except for this bit:
> 
> I mean come on, what else on the road today sounds this much like a Group-B rally car?


Yeah, that doesn't make a lot of sense to me, either. I love the sound of this car.

-Tim


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Not really a mini-review, but I owned a 2006 Cayman S for almost 3 years and now the RS. The RS is MUCH faster without a doubt, but I would say the Cayman is a better handler for sure. Both cars are more practical than they look from the outside and both are fully capable of being daily drivers. I will say the Audi seems to be a little nicer on the inside but both have really high quality builds and materials.
Ironically I bought my Cayman near the end of the model year when there was a surplus of them on dealer's lots and got a 12% discount off of the MSRP in the $63K's making it right at $56K + TT&L. The MSRP on my RS was $62650 and I got some discount on it. There's a lot less Caymans around now and they've grown incrementally more expensive. My guess is I would have had to pay at least $5K more for a comparably equipped Cayman S, much less an R. 
I did some track days in the Cayman and it was amazing. If the RS is even comparable to it, I'll be happy.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

So, this post is of your very own, no?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Cayman S vs. TT RS*

I had similar thoughts and impressions of the two great cars.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...**-gt-Which-is-better-(discuss...)?highlight=


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

LongviewTx said:


> So, this post is of your very own, no?


I'm pretty sure Axel got either Sepang or Suzuka. I can't remember which.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Argh! Freakin' holidays. My SA says that I may not get my car until after Christmas.

Well, the good news is that it gives me more time to sell some old cars and buy some new parts for the RS before it arrives.

- Jeremy -


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Argh! Freakin' holidays. My SA says that I may not get my car until after Christmas.
> 
> Well, the good news is that it gives me more time to sell some old cars and buy some new parts for the RS before it arrives.
> 
> - Jeremy -


If it's any consolation, I just learned that my delivery date was pushed back a week. With an updated expected delivery during the week of 12/19, it seems that I'm now looking at a timely, rather than an early christmas present.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

It's so lonely in here now. Everyone else is out driving their fancy new cars. I'm sitting here all alone. Talking to myself. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> It's so lonely in here now. Everyone else is out driving their fancy new cars. I'm sitting here all alone. Talking to myself.
> 
> - Jeremy -


No worries, you are not alone in your wait!  
Still waiting to hear about an actual production date from my dealer. As a note of interest, I've been looking through the vin numbers listed on cars.com and auto trader. The highest I've seen has been in the high 600's - 0689 I think. Not sure if that's a true indication that 689 TTRS's had been built; just something I thought was interesting. If I had to guess, I'd say I'll get a VIN in the 850 range.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> No worries, you are not alone in your wait!
> Still waiting to hear about an actual production date from my dealer. As a note of interest, I've been looking through the vin numbers listed on cars.com and auto trader. The highest I've seen has been in the high 600's - 0689 I think. Not sure if that's a true indication that 689 TTRS's had been built; just something I thought was interesting. If I had to guess, I'd say I'll get a VIN in the 850 range.


Oh, that is really interesting. Who wants to ask Don Istook what his VIN is? 

I would be shocked if 689 have already been built and imported. When I bought my 2008 R32, one of the forum regulars had access to the sales numbers. He was posting the remaining amounts every month until all 5,000 R32's were sold. I'm pretty surprised no one is doing that here. I know we've got some dealers here with access to this info.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I just found this quote from an Oct. 3 article:

"The reintroduction of the Audi TT RS sports car helped spur total Audi TT sales to an increase of 153% from a year earlier with 210 vehicles sold in September. Audi TT YTD sales increased 27.1% to 1,662 vehicles sold."

http://www.audiusanews.com/newsrelease.do;jsessionid=FE3FFA329DE281C45DC40AA655AED2C3?&id=2616&mid=1

It doesn't answer the question, but gives a little insight into the volume that could be possible. Honestly, I think less than 500 RS's have been imported. Probably only 300-400, but that certainly doesn't explain the VIN sequence.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> It doesn't answer the question, but gives a little insight into the volume that could be possible. Honestly, I think less than 500 RS's have been imported. Probably only 300-400, but that certainly doesn't explain the VIN sequence.
> 
> - Jeremy -


One of the various recent reviews from the US press introductions (one in NY, another in Las Vegas) gave the figure of 416 sold cars for this year. Don't know if they pulled that out of a hat or someone at Audi told them that, but sounds reasonable to me. They still stick to the "no more than 1000 for 2012-2013" story.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> One of the various recent reviews from the US press introductions (one in NY, another in Las Vegas) gave the figure of 416 sold cars for this year. Don't know if they pulled that out of a hat or someone at Audi told them that, but sounds reasonable to me. They still stick to the "no more than 1000 for 2012-2013" story.


Ah, good! That definitely makes sense to me. They say their TT sales are up by 27% over 2010 (1,308 vs. 1,662). So, assuming they're still building a similar amount of TT's and TT-S's, the RS accounts for around 350+ units. 416 seems right on the money.

I assume they'll build the RS until the end of the 2012 model year production which usually ends around April or so? So it sounds like they're on track to build around 1,000 total by that time. At this rate, it's pretty obvious that they won't take production into the 2013 MY. This is no different than how VW did both of the R32 production runs. They built and shipped all 5,000 MY 2004 and 2008's in a single model year.

- Jeremy -


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> It's so lonely in here now. Everyone else is out driving their fancy new cars. I'm sitting here all alone. Talking to myself.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Order date from 9/17, just got the 90 day ETA for delivery, from receiving an allocation. We shall see. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Oh, that is really interesting. Who wants to ask Don Istook what his VIN is?
> 
> I would be shocked if 689 have already been built and imported. When I bought my 2008 R32, one of the forum regulars had access to the sales numbers. He was posting the remaining amounts every month until all 5,000 R32's were sold. I'm pretty surprised no one is doing that here. I know we've got some dealers here with access to this info.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I'm pretty dense on the VIN sequencing but I know mine was one of the first along with Don. What number sequence should I look at?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Never mind, just did a search on this. It doesn't make much sense really. Mine is 263 and I think I was the 3rd delivered.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

mine is 247, supposedly first one in canada...


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine is 595,delivered Oct.14.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm wondering if they're sequencing the number based on all TT-RS's built this year for the world (or just outside the EU). I think 100 were allocated for Canada. How many were allocated for Australia? Audi doesn't really build many of these cars. They're very rare, even in Europe/Germany. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

canada gets 200

if you are really curious goto https://erwin.audi.com

pay 5 euros, then you can enter a bunch of vin numbers and it will spit out if its TTRS, or TTS, and what market, and so on... then mystery can be solved


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone is trying to make sense of the vin numbers, mine is 85 and arrived at dealer July 28th. My guess is that many were in a port hold until Don Istook celebrated the first delivery July 23rd. Then ours were released. I'll bet many of us think our car was the third!



Black BeauTTy said:


> Never mind, just did a search on this. It doesn't make much sense really. Mine is 263 and I think I was the 3rd delivered.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> If anyone is trying to make sense of the vin numbers, mine is 85 and arrived at dealer July 28th. My guess is that many were in a port hold until Don Istook celebrated the first delivery July 23rd. Then ours were released. I'll bet many of us think our car was the third!


I'm pretty sure the VIN sequencing is for world wide production.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

My delivery date got pushed back again till Dec 19 :banghead::banghead:

O well, early Xmas gift I suppose


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

dogdrive said:


> My delivery date got pushed back again till Dec 19 :banghead::banghead:
> 
> O well, early Xmas gift I suppose


You're in good company, there are two of us already with Dec 19 delivery dates


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'm pretty sure the VIN sequencing is for world wide production.


It could definitely be that way. The only reason I was thinking that it wasn't is because the first portion of the VIN defines the region for which it's built. I figured they would sequence all of the regional VINs separate from ROW. But maybe not.

Also, I thought it was pretty coincidental that the VINs are up in the 600s now and 200 are reserved for Canada. That leaves 400-something for the U.S., which is what is rumored to have been built. That assumes that the VIN region code is North America and not just the U.S, though.

- Jeremy -


----------



## roeeonline (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats a cool photo!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

some more of this TTRS in Belgium...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Last May, we judged an Audi TT RS similar to this one to be a “devastatingly effective single-purpose tool.” We also judged it second-best in a three-way free-for-all versus an Infiniti IPL G37 and a (winning) BMW 1-series M coupe. 

The similarity in this case is rooted in power delivery. In the comparo car, thrust was vectored via a seven-speed dual-clutch automatic whose function, like that of other Audi S tronic gearboxes, was brilliant.

But you can’t buy an S tronic TT RS in this country. American-spec cars come only with a six-speed manual. Is this a bad thing? That’s what we’re here to find out.

The do-it-yourself tranny is an exemplary “Save the Manuals!” unit: crisp gear engagements, short throws, sweet clutch. More important, it reinforces the sense of man-machine connectivity.







Sad to say, though, it’s not the optimal device for extracting maximum go from Audi’s formidable 2.5-liter, direct-injection turbo _fünf_ (360 horsepower, 343 pound-feet of torque). The combination of the S tronic and launch control yielded a 0-to-60-mph sprint of 3.6 seconds in the car we tested for the comparo, which carried the old 335-hp Euro-spec motor. The best we managed with the manual six-speed was 4.0.

What this demonstrates is the advantage of a dual-clutch automatic—its gears are never completely disengaged, its shifts are instantaneous, and power delivery is never interrupted. Launch control helps, but a key difference between a manual and an automatic transmission is the manual’s brief accelerative pause during each upshift. 

Still, four seconds doesn’t leave a lot of time for admiring the scenery. That 4.0 sprint is a half-second quicker than our May forecast for the manual model, a tenth quicker than Audi’s official forecast, a half-second quicker than the 1-series M Bimmer, and just a tenth slower than the BMW M3 that topped a September 2010 comparison.

So, slower but far from slow. How about the other demerit for that May  TT: “The TT RS is so competent,” we reported, “so coldly immune to human clumsiness as to diminish the role of the driver.” 

It’s true that the Audi tracks like a slot car and that it would take extraordinarily bad judgment to provoke disaster. It’s true that its combination of grip (0.96 g) and all-wheel drive pretty much eliminates scary stuff like oversteer. And it’s true that only ordinary skills are required to take the TT RS to its absolute limits, ultimately defined by progressive understeer.







But those limits are very high indeed. So if you’re negotiating a series of high-speed turns, is it better to have absolute certainty about the car’s dynamics? Consider a track-day environment. In low- to medium-speed corners, a little tail-wagging can be titillating. But in really fast ones—for example, the infamous Kink at Road  America—oversteer is a peril few would court. 
Other demerits for this TT RS are consistent with those of its S tronic counterpart. Seductive as it is in short bursts, the optional sport exhaust system ($1500) can become tedious in extended driving. The seats, though supportive, aren’t quite up to BMW standards, while the rear seats are basically unusable for adults.

Neither is price the car’s most endearing feature. With the sport exhaust, an aluminum trim package ($950), and red pearl paint ($475), the $60,650 as-tested total is almost 10 grand more than the 1-series M that prevailed in May. Unfortunately, 1-series M production ceased in October.

As for diminishing the role of the driver, it’s fair to say that the manual transmission mitigates this aspect of our earlier indictment. It’s also fair to say that for some, the ability to drive quicker than ever before will be enough, whether or not their skills have actually improved.View Photo Gallery









*The RS model is as cool as a TT will ever get. At 4.0 seconds to 60 mph, the TT RS also is quicker than the Audi R8 Spyder we recently tested. Oh and it has more grip too. Now that is cool.**Highs:*

*Seriously fast, exceptionally high limits, exceptionally easy to drive at the limit, sweet six-speed manual.*
*Lows:*

*Optional sport exhaust can get tiresome, point-and-shoot competence may not appeal to everyone.*

*Specifications >*


*VEHICLE TYPE: front-engine, 4-wheel-drive, 4-passenger, 3-door hatchback*

*PRICE AS TESTED: $60,650 (base price: $57,725)*

*ENGINE TYPE: turbocharged and intercooled DOHC 20-valve inline-5, iron block and aluminum head, direct fuel injection*

*Displacement: 151 cu in, 2480 cc*
*Power: 360 hp @ 6700 rpm*
*Torque: 343 lb-ft @ 1650 rpm*

*TRANSMISSION: 6-speed manual*

*DIMENSIONS:*
*Wheelbase: 97.2 in*
*Length: 165.3 in*
*Width: 72.5 in Height: 53.1 in*
*Curb weight: 3312 lb*
* C/D TEST RESULTS:*
*Zero to 60 mph: 4.0 sec*
*Zero to 100 mph: 10.3 sec*
*Zero to 130 mph: 17.7 sec*
*Street start, 5–60 mph: 5.3 sec*
*Standing ¼-mile: 12.7 sec @ 112 mph*
*Top speed (drag limited): 172 mph*
*Braking, 70–0 mph: 159 ft*
*Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad: 0.96 g*

*FUEL ECONOMY:*
* EPA city/highway: 18/25 mpg*
*C/D-observed: 20 mpg*

*







TEST NOTES: Because it lacks launch control, the best way to get the TT RS going is by dropping the clutch with the revs near the redline. Such launches are not for the faint of heart, but this car’s drivetrain endures the abuse with no signs of distress*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*AUTOMOBILE Magazine Announces 2012 All-Stars*

*Eclectic Mix of European, American and Asian Vehicles Chosen for Annual Award *

*







*


ANN ARBOR, Mich., Nov 09, 2011 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- AUTOMOBILE Magazine, America's leading automotive lifestyle publication, today announced the winners of its 2012 AUTOMOBILE Magazine All-Star awards, which is open to all vehicles on sale in the United States, however only 10 ultimately receive the honor. 










The winners of AUTOMOBILE Magazine's 2012 All-Stars were an exceptionally diverse field, with American, European and Asian automakers all represented. The types of vehicles chosen were equally as eclectic, with minivans, passenger cars, sports cars, and sport-utility vehicles all garnering awards. 
"While the lineup of this year's All-Stars covers nearly every vehicle segment, each one shares one major characteristic," said Jean Jennings, President and Editor-in-Chief of AUTOMOBILE Magazine. 
"Regardless of the purpose or cost, every All-Star is fun to drive." 

The 10 winners of the 2012 AUTOMOBILE Magazine All-Star awards are: 

*Audi TT RS* 
Powerful, refined, and emotive - the Audi TT RS is much more than its subtle, stylish exterior suggests. The Audi's roaring turbocharged five-cylinder, unrelenting all-wheel-drive grip, and sharp, accurate steering create an exhilarating driving experience. "It's a perfect tool for driving perfectionists, worthy of a choice parking spot in the dream garage," declares Jennings. 

*BMW 3-series* 
First appearing in 2006, the current-generation BMW 3-Series was an instant favorite of AUTOMOBILE Magazine, winning Automobile of the Year in its debut year. As AUTOMOBILE Magazine contributing writer Preston Lerner says, all 18 models of the BMW 3-Series, which include coupes, sedans, convertibles and station wagons, share two common characteristics that have ensured its return to the list of All-Stars: "They're rewarding to drive and they're happy to be driven hard." 

*Dodge Charger* 
As the second generation of this revived American nameplate, the new Dodge Charger is a standout among all other sedans on the market. The Charger is one of the most versatile platforms on the market, available with a 292-horsepower V-6, a 370-horsepower V-8, a 470-horsepower V-8, an optional eight-speed automatic transmission, and both rear-wheel-drive and all-wheel drive configurations. "We need to take a step back and celebrate the fact that Dodge still makes a car like this. Because nobody else does," said Ezra Dyer, contributing writer for AUTOMOBILE Magazine. 

*Ferrari 458 Italia & Spider* 
From the moment AUTOMOBILE Magazine staff first drove the Ferrari 458 Italia and Spider, they unanimously agreed there was no car more deserving of a 2012 All-Star title. The all-new Ferrari offers a balance of brutish performance, handling and refinement. "Without question, the Ferrari 458 Italia is the best car I have ever driven," declares Associate Editor Eric Tingwall. 

*Ford Focus* 
Redesigned for 2012, the all-new Ford Focus exceeded all of AUTOMOBILE Magazine's expectations. "The Focus embarrasses the competition when it comes to driving dynamics," said AUTOMOBILE Magazine Deputy Editor Joe DeMatio. With its communicative steering, supple ride and precise handling, the Focus offers performance on par with much more expensive vehicles, and is a standout in the newly competitive small-car category. 

*Ford Mustang Boss 302* 
The new Ford Mustang Boss 302 proudly carries on the legendary Boss 302 name, with its powerful 444-horsepower V-8, massive Brembo disc brakes, and track-tuned suspension. "The new Boss 302 is the best Mustang ever," said Preston Lerner, AUTOMOBILE Magazine contributing writer. Not only does the Mustang beat its pony car rivals, the Chevrolet Camaro and Dodge Challenger, the Boss 302 also outperforms competing cars of more than twice the price. 

*Honda Odyssey* 
The addition of perennial winner Honda Odyssey to the list of All-Stars for 2012 came as no surprise. A longtime favorite of AUTOMOBILE Magazine, the Odyssey also holds the title of "best family road trip vehicle" in the magazine's Four Seasons test fleet. Unlike other minivans, the Honda Odyssey is equally pleasing to both drivers and passengers alike. The EPA-rated 28-mpg, 248-horsepower V-6 and six-speed transmission make the Odyssey a delight to drive. Passengers will be happy in the Honda's spacious cabin, which features an entertainment system outfitted with a split-screen capable 16.2-inch entertainment screen. 

*Porsche Boxster & Cayman* 
2012 marks the current-generation Porsche Boxster and Cayman's sixth appearance in AUTOMOBILE Magazine's pantheon of All-Stars. Since this version's introduction in 2005, the Boxster and Cayman have offered drivers the experience of a $200k supercar at a fraction of the price. The combination of Porsche's scintillating mid-engine flat-six, slick-shifting transmission, and precision handling make for one of the most "engaging and rewarding" cars manufactured today.

*Range Rover Evoque* 
Just introduced, the Evoque is the newest addition to the Range Rover lineup. Sleek, sporty and agile, the Range Rover Evoque is a daring departure from the automaker's traditional lineup. The Evoque outshines its competitors in nearly every aspect. From its aggressive styling, to its luxurious interior and powerful turbocharged four-cylinder engine, the Evoque makes other luxury compact SUVs "look like yesterday's gruel," declared contributing writer and columnist Jamie Kitman.

*Volkswagen Golf TDI & GTI* 
The Volkswagen Golf has long been a favorite among AUTOMOBILE Magazine staff, collecting two Automobile of the Year awards and four All-Star awards within the last six years. Heralded as "German enthusiasts' cars that just happen to be compact and efficient," the TDI and GTI's All-Star title came as no surprise. Packaged with powerful and efficient powertrains, high-quality interiors, and sport suspension tuning, the Volkswagen Golf TDI and GTI are rare compacts that are both "engaging and uncommonly refined."

additional on the TTRS...

*AUDI TT RS*
_All Grown Up_

The sporty TT coupe has been on our list of delightful cars since the day we drove it through the Italian countryside and sharp-eyed grandmothers walking along the roadside yelled, "Che bella macchina!" as we passed. Beautiful it most definitely was, a stunner from the fertile pen of Freeman Thomas (now in charge of Ford's dream-car studio), who had just delivered the Volkswagen Concept 1. But the luscious TT lacked the sizzle promised by its charismatic shape. 

O, precious day! It seems that Audi can do it all now. Today's TT RS -- freshened with a more sinister face -- lives and breathes R8 from every pore. It is Audi's very own Porsche Cayman -- close, personal, fiery, rewarding, and cosseting all at once. The soul-stirring sound of its turbocharged five-cylinder engine (magnified by an optional sport exhaust) is so stunning as it roars to its 7000-rpm redline that you want to jump out and make someone else drive it past you, just to hear that killer soundtrack from the great outdoors. 

Along with twice as much horsepower as the original 2000 TT produced comes virtually twice as much torque -- a massive 343 lb-ft -- fully delivered by 1650 rpm and managed with a six-speed manual transmission that is a quintessential component of this TT's perfection. The TT RS is a brilliant road car with none of the petulance of its hot-dog, bully-boy track competitors. Its superior Quattro traction had us spoiling for a rainstorm. Or a wide, gravel rally road. Nirvana! 

The TT RS doesn't cost twice as much as the original TT, but it is very close to twice as much car -- not just a beautiful machine inside and out but a soul-stirring one, the epitome of everything that Audi means to us. It's a perfect tool for driving perfectionists, worthy of a choice parking spot in your dream garage. 

_-- Jean Jennings_


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I'll be damn, no 1M.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Getting Real Close*

Advised it would be at port on 11-11-11. But, I received this pic of mi nina this morning. Evidence of same follows below:


*This is the strip-tease seduction pose:*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

check out the additional details added to the Automobile Magazine All-Star selection above...

"*AUDI TT RS
*_All Grown Up"_

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MikeBrWade (Nov 3, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> Advised it would be at port on 11-11-11. But, I received this pic of mi nina this morning. Evidence of same follows below:
> 
> 
> *This is the strip-tease seduction pose:*


Ooooh so pretty. nice color I got the same, though not a RS, just an S... 12K more was a bit over my $/justification to wife ratio. I just got every feature I could on the TTS HA, plus I wish they offered the TTRS with the DSG. Anyway awesome pics, keep them coming!


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

MikeBrWade said:


> Ooooh so pretty. nice color I got the same, though not a RS, just an S... 12K more was a bit over my $/justification to wife ratio. I just got every feature I could on the TTS HA, plus I wish they offered the TTRS with the DSG. Anyway awesome pics, keep them coming!


Congrats, but unless you paid the extra $2500 for exclusive paint... you didn't get the color in this photo. TTS is only available in Scuba Blue. The TTRS blue is Sepang Blue.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> Advised it would be at port on 11-11-11. But, I received this pic of mi nina this morning. Evidence of same follows below:
> 
> 
> *This is the strip-tease seduction pose:*


Nice! we must have been on the same ship! It arrived into Houston early this Monday, truck loaded this morning... headed to Seattle! :thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

quattive said:


> Nice! we must have been on the same ship! It arrived into Houston early this Monday, truck loaded this morning... headed to Seattle! :thumbup:


Seattle, my favorite summer vacation location. I fantasize about driving the TT-RS to Seattle in July next year with my bike and staying for 3 weeks. Hope you get yours soon. I toast you with a Fremont Brewing Interurban IPA and a Manny's for good measure. :beer::beer:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*PDI'd and awaiting delivery*

She'll be crusing down I-20 by 7:30PM tonight headed back to Longview. Just a wee bit excited.

Sport Exhaust / Titanium Package


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking great! Enjoy!!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Wow*

From 2010 TT-S to 2012 TT-RS:

Just got back from "picking" her up. 80 miles down I-20 and some spirited local driving on smooth but tight curves.

First impression is that the suspension quality and ride are significantly improved as well as lower cabin noise. Solid, solid solid. Quite a noticable improvement.

The obvious expectation of more power, exhaust note and shifting a very solid six-speed were all there as advertised. Crusing along at 88 seemed so smooth, quite, with a very compliant ride. Not rough or harsh but still a strong, solid feel. Steering feel is alos an improvement. All an obvious upgrade from the 2010 TT-S. I suppose that a 2011 or 2012 TT-S may have the same qualities too, but vs the 2010 - a big improvement.

I am total stoked and satisfied with this product. No let down in any way shape or form.

Just need a little more interaction with the tranny to become "as one".

I would love to share more impressions as they accumulate in the weeks to follow.

I be sleep'n with a smile on my face tonight!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

LongviewTx said:


> From 2010 TT-S to 2012 TT-RS:
> 
> Just got back from "picking" her up. 80 miles down I-20 and some spirited local driving on smooth but tight curves.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

LongviewTx said:


> From 2010 TT-S to 2012 TT-RS:
> 
> Just got back from "picking" her up. 80 miles down I-20 and some spirited local driving on smooth but tight curves.
> 
> ...


:beer::thumbup: Congrats, indeed! Hopefully in 2 months I'll be stating a similar review.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

RS with some colour.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

From AudiFest at Infineon Raceway mid October last month. We had three TTRS's at the event. Here's two on track captured by Dito of gotbluemilk.com.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

R5T said:


> RS with some colour.


Minus the red paint, I dig the S6 wheels!:thumbup:


----------



## jblust (Feb 22, 1999)

Hi guys! I just placed my order for a Daytona Gray TT RS this week. While I was down at the dealer (Audi Mission Viejo) dropping off my deposit check yesterday, I had a chance to check out and test drive a Suzuka Gray TT RS that had just come in last weekend (it was a customer order but the customer didn't take delivery). What a car! Now, the wait begins... If anyone else in So Cal is interested in a car with those specs (Suzuka Gray/Carbon fiber mirrors/tech/titanium sport) it's worth going down and checking out.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

did anyone get the red wheels???

i forgot about them just curious


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

jblust said:


> Hi guys! I just placed my order for a Daytona Gray TT RS this week. While I was down at the dealer (Audi Mission Viejo) dropping off my deposit check yesterday, I had a chance to check out and test drive a Suzuka Gray TT RS that had just come in last weekend (it was a customer order but the customer didn't take delivery). What a car! Now, the wait begins... If anyone else in So Cal is interested in a car with those specs (Suzuka Gray/Carbon fiber mirrors/tech/titanium sport) it's worth going down and checking out.


Too bad Mission Viejo is marking up that Suzuka Grey RS over MSRP :screwy:
I will never ever buy from any dealer that does this.:banghead:


----------



## jblust (Feb 22, 1999)

quattive said:


> Too bad Mission Viejo is marking up that Suzuka Grey RS over MSRP :screwy:
> I will never ever buy from any dealer that does this.:banghead:


Yikes! It was still listed online at MSRP a couple of days ago. Nevermind!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> From AudiFest at Infineon Raceway mid October last month. We had three TTRS's at the event. Here's two on track captured by Dito of gotbluemilk.com.


That's me in the wing'd Suzuka Gray chasing the wingless Ibis White!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> did anyone get the red wheels???
> 
> i forgot about them just curious


I ordered them. Just because I hate the silver wheels and couldn't order the Titanium wheels with the Aluminum pkg. I'm expecting to hate them but I might be pleasantly surprised. I'll post pics when I pick her up in a month or so.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> That's me in the wing'd Suzuka Gray chasing the wingless Ibis White!


Hah! Use the right pedal! You're making us winged-folks look bad 

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Marty said:


> That's me in the wing'd Suzuka Gray chasing the wingless Ibis White!


Nice! I kind of thought that might have been you. Did you take any pics of yours next to the ibis?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> From AudiFest at Infineon Raceway mid October last month. We had three TTRS's at the event. Here's two on track captured by Dito of gotbluemilk.com.


BTW, I only saw our two TT-RS' at the event. I'm pretty sure the 3rd didn't show up.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> Nice! I kind of thought that might have been you. Did you take any pics of yours next to the ibis?


Nope. If mkauzer shows up to the Thunderhill event in January, I'll make sure to get some side-by-side pics!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Audi TT-RS Meets The Tail of the Dragon*


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so does anyone know if the ttrs comes with an interior monitoring alarm system (ultrasonic), or does it only go off if you open the door/hood/trunk


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

Marty said:


> BTW, I only saw our two TT-RS' at the event. I'm pretty sure the 3rd didn't show up.


Hey Marty - yup I should have said three signed up for the event but one was a no show. If you don't recognize the screen name - i'm on the ACGG board. January should be a great event - with less people and more track time.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Marty - yup I should have said three signed up for the event but one was a no show. If you don't recognize the screen name - i'm on the ACGG board. January should be a great event - with less people and more track time.


I'm looking forward to it! I hope we get some rain at the event.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> I'm looking forward to it! I hope we get some rain at the event.


Thinking of going. Are you going with the Toyo's?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mkauzer said:


> Thinking of going. Are you going with the Toyo's?


That's the plan. I think they'll be pretty good in the rain or dry.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

Marty said:


> I'm looking forward to it! I hope we get some rain at the event.


Thill is much better in the rain than Infineon - surface doesn't get near as slick. Over the past 4 years we've not had any rain at the January Thill event.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thill is much better in the rain than Infineon - surface doesn't get near as slick. Over the past 4 years we've not had any rain at the January Thill event.


Damn you Californians... I have to put my tracking on hold for around 6 months every year 

The 'Ring is open almost every day of the year but that doesn't necessarily mean you want to go when it's 0° C out . I remember 2 summers ago, it rained on half of the track while I was driving. Hatzenbach (km 2) was soaked as I entered it and I lost all traction. It was like driving on ice. My passenger almost crapped himself but I saved it and slid sideways through the corners. It definitely scared the crap out of me and now I refuse to drive on a wet track :what:

Maybe I'll move to California when I move back to the States 

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Damn you Californians... I have to put my tracking on hold for around 6 months every year
> 
> The 'Ring is open almost every day of the year but that doesn't necessarily mean you want to go when it's 0° C out . I remember 2 summers ago, it rained on half of the track while I was driving. Hatzenbach (km 2) was soaked as I entered it and I lost all traction. It was like driving on ice. My passenger almost crapped himself but I saved it and slid sideways through the corners. It definitely scared the crap out of me and now I refuse to drive on a wet track :what:
> 
> ...


Definitely, jealous!  I'd love to drive the 'Ring at some point in my life. Especially in an RS. For now, the only experience I get on it is in Forza.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> now I refuse to drive on a wet track


You will learn more in one day on a wet track than in months on a dry track. If you are not smooth, it will let you know right away!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Audi Spaceframe tech
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGbYnHqNl9k&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Dr. Bill said:


> You will learn more in one day on a wet track than in months on a dry track. If you are not smooth, it will let you know right away!


Semi-related story. A few years back, BMW had one of their "intros/driving schools" here in town for the X3. It consisted of some brief classroom chalktalk, then sessions on a pretty long autocross course. 3 students rode with the instructor, all got time at the wheel, then observed while the teach drove. During a break before the second session, it started pouring down rain. Well over half of the attendees bailed as we were all standing in tents on a parking lot during the downpour. Those of us who were left continued driving in the rain, and yes learning about traction under crappy conditions was awesome, and I got in more laps than I would have had everyone stuck around. My guest instructor? Davy Jones of Indy and Lemans fame.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Really off-top guys - but put your rear seats down in the TTRS - allows more of the exhuast note into the cabin . Especially at the lower revs, but at high revs you can hear (what sounds like) turbo back-pressure from the exhaust coming through the cabin - it's MADDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*TTRS reveiw*

probly late for this but maybe some interest so i share
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/2012-audi-tt-rs-2011-11-19
you guys keep having fun


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Now there is a unique color!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


>


That looks SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sexy!!!! I love the black accents on the lambo lime green!! I could live with this!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

R5T said:


>


How do you get the RS badge off?


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

why debadge it? I'm proud of my car. Even got the license plate "TTRS"


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

orlanderlv said:


> why debadge it? I'm proud of my car. Even got the license plate "TTRS"


Looks cleaner without the badges, a bit more symmetric (or less asymmetric). And helps fly under the radar a bit. Some people might not know that the RS exists and will be a bit baffled when you pull so hard on them


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Looks cleaner without the badges, a bit more symmetric (or less asymmetric). And helps fly under the radar a bit. Some people might not know that the RS exists and will be a bit baffled when you pull so hard on them


To each their own. I love people asking me exactly what the RS is, which I get all the time.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't mean I'm not proud to drive an RS. I'd just like to take it off. It appears to be a "push on" type of badge. But has anyone taken it off without breaking it?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

mkauzer said:


> How do you get the RS badge off?


It's just clicked in.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


> It's just clicked in.
> 
> Quality......................:facepalm:


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

R5T said:


> It's just clicked in.


Thanks. I just needed a little more confidence.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

orlanderlv said:


> why debadge it? I'm proud of my car. Even got the license plate "TTRS"


I just got MISTTRS! Seemed fitting for the other woman. :laugh:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I just got MISTTRS! Seemed fitting for the other woman. :laugh:


:thumbup: :laugh:

I always call mine MisBehavin' but that won't fit on a licence plate.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> :thumbup: :laugh:
> 
> I always call mine MisBehavin' but that won't fit on a licence plate.


You're all way more creative than me!!

I just call mine Beasty or my Sexy Little Beast.. :facepalm: hhah


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The TT-RS Order Guide thread can never die!! 

These Brock B21 wheels don't look too bad on a Gray TTRS...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Axel1 said:


>


disgusting! What a way to ruin a nice looking RS


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> disgusting! What a way to ruin a nice looking RS


Just winter wheels.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> If it's any consolation, I just learned that my delivery date was pushed back a week. With an updated expected delivery during the week of 12/19, it seems that I'm now looking at a timely, rather than an early christmas present.


And it was pushed back again (sigh). It's now due the week of 1/2/2012. If it does make it then, it'll have been more than four months since I ordered. Makes you wonder if it's really worth it...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

fourtunes said:


> ...Makes you wonder if it's really worth it...


It most definitely will be worth it!!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

fourtunes said:


> And it was pushed back again (sigh). It's now due the week of 1/2/2012. If it does make it then, it'll have been more than four months since I ordered. Makes you wonder if it's really worth it...


As Americans, we really are spoiled. TwentyFour-Hour shopping, eating, instant gratification, etc. I moved to Europe 4-5 years ago and it was a big shock. Stores close between 5-8pm every day and nothing is open on Sunday except gas stations and restaurants. Europeans really are conditioned for a slower lifestyle and waiting for things. For example, almost all Germans will order a car, customized from the factory and expect to wait 6-8 months for delivery. German dealerships carry very few new cars on the lot as most people here want a customized car. I always complain that I have to wait 5 months to get my car, but I always think it could be a lot worse! And I suppose it doesn't really matter if I get my car in the middle of winter, anyway. I would be much more upset if I ordered in Spring and waited until Fall to receive it. So chin up! The wait will be worth it.

Unfortunately for me, I've driven one already so I know what to expect. I have a feeling that was a bad idea and makes me want it even more.

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i had a deposit since june 2010 if it makes you feel any better, car arrived august 2011 

def worth the wait!!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> It most definitely will be worth it!!!


Has anyone else noticed that sometimes the Titanum wheels are matte and other times they're glossy? I think we're getting matte in the States? I wonder why there's a difference.

- Jeremy -


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It changed from gloss to matt in 2010.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I finally got my VIN! My car is actually REAL!

I forget which thread had the discussion about VIN sequencing, but mine is serialized as 1035. More fuel for the fire.

Only a couple weeks left to wait!

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I finally got my VIN! My car is actually REAL!
> 
> I forget which thread had the discussion about VIN sequencing, but mine is serialized as 1035. More fuel for the fire.
> 
> ...


Congrads Jeremy! 1035! Wow, well there goes my theory about the TT RS having it's own serialization. That number must also include other TT models... That or Audi decided to build more then 1000.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

neonova6 said:


> Congrads Jeremy! 1035! Wow, well there goes my theory about the TT RS having it's own serialization. That number must also include other TT models... That or Audi decided to build more then 1000.


Engine type is encoded into the VIN so the 1035 could possibly be total RS production for the world, not just north america.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I bought a day pass on erwin.audiusa.com and ran my VIN through it. I downloaded some interesting maintenance manuals and procedures, etc. I also downloaded the fully spec'd out build list of my car that's in their database. It shows all of the options, etc. One of the interesting notes is of the black/red wheels that I ordered.

Line 103 states 8" wide wheels. Line 116 states 255/35 R19Y but line 124 states 235 or 225/35 R19 on 8" wide wheels. I know that the black/red wheels first debuted on the RS3. And that the RS3 uses 8" wide wheels. And also that the RS3 uses 235 front and 225 rear tires. But I had assumed that the wheels on the TTRS would be 9" wide with 255 tires no matter what wheels were ordered. I'll have to wait a couple weeks to find out for sure, but I'll be a bit sad if the black/red wheels really are 8" wide instead of 9. Not that it's a huge loss anyway. They are pretty ugly after all 

What's more is that the online configurator does state:

*Wheels *19" 5-arm-Rotor-design alloy wheel in high gloss black with red matte with 255/35 summer performance tires. 

Vehicle-specific information
Vehicle Data
Basic Data
Make: A
VIN: ***1035
Model Year: 2012
Description: TTRS plus Cou2.5 I5265 M6S
Sales Type: 8J35R9
Delivery date:
Leasing: No
Engine Code: CEPB
Transmission Code: LNA

Colors
TYPE COLOR
CODE
LACQUER NUMBER (LACQUER
BODY/ROOF NO.)
DESCRIPTION
Exterior
(Body/roof)
N9/N9 LZ3M Misano Red, pearl effect/Misano Red,
pearl effect
Interior ZM black black-silver/black-black/black/
black

PR-Numbers
CON. NO. NO. ORIGIN FAMILY DESCRIPTION
1 0C0 L COZ Standard
2 0EU L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission MQ500 vehicle components
3 0G9 L GES Gearshift lever
4 0HN L AED Vehicle class differentiation 8J0
5 0JQ L GKV Weight category front axle weight range 15
6 0NA L SZU Without nameplate set (without model designation)
7 0P6 E AER Rear exhaust tailpipe
8 0SS L SAU Labels/plates in English and French
9 0U0 L KRQ Fuel quality 98 RON
10 0VM L BTA Information kit in American English
11 0W2 L AKZ Label for central electric English-speaking countries
12 0Y3 L KLZ Cold zones
13 0YQ L GKH Weight range 15 installation control only, no requirement forecast
14 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for fuel-injected engine
15 1AT L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP)
16 1BQ L DAE Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loopcontrol)
17 1EP L TYP Special identification plate (USA)
18 1G8 L RER Breakdown set
19 1LA L BAV Disc brakes, front
20 1PA L ABR Standard wheel bolts
21 1QE E SIZ Special plates/stickers/ safety certificates for Massachusetts
22 1S2 L BOW Tool kit
23 1SA L TWU Without additional front underbody guard
24 1T0 L VBK Without first aid kit and warning triangle
25 1VB L TWL Installation parts for five-cylinder engine
26 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive
27 1XW L LRA Leather trimmed multi-function sports steering wheel
28 1Z6 L KRM Increase in initial standard fuel filling
29 2D0 L CWV Without cd enhancing underbody panel
30 2EG L BAH Disc brakes, rear
31 2H3 L CHA Controlled shock absorption magnetic ride (sports)
32 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires
33 2Y0 L SZR Without roll bar
34 2Z1 L TYZ Type sign at rear and "Quattro" nameplates respectively
35 3B7 L ZKV Child seat anchor according to Canadian requirements and child seat system ISOFIX
36 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof)
37 3G0 L KSI Without child seat anchor front (ISOFIX)
38 3L5 L SIE Electric seat adjustment for both front seats
39 3X0 L DLS Without load-through provision
40 4A3 E SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled
41 4GP L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass withsunshield and viewing window for vehicle identification number
42 4I2 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking operated from inside without safe lock
43 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass
44 4L7 L IRS Breakaway interior rear view mirror, automatically dimming, with compass
45 4UB L AIB Air bag for NAR
46 4X1 L SAB Side air bag front
47 4ZL E ZIE Dulled aluminum moldings
48 5C1 L KSA Body measures for increased safety requirements
49 5D2 L TRF Carrier frequency 315 MHz
50 5J2 L HES Rear spoiler (type 2)
51 5K4 L LAC Transport protection cover (shape- adapted system) with additional transport protection measures
52 5L1 L FSP Front spoiler
53 5RW L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (US) large viewing field
54 5SG L ASL Left exterior mirror: flat
55 5TG L EIH Decorative aluminum inserts, dulling
56 6F6 L DFO Emblems
57 6FT L BBO Exterior mirror housings in dulled aluminum
58 6NJ L HIM Standard molded headlining
59 6U0 L ZTD Without additional seals outside
60 6V2 L HEB Rear trim panel
61 6W9 E KZV Front license plate bracket
62 6XD L ASE Exterior mirrors: electrically adjustable/heated
63 6Y9 L GWA W/o cruise control speed limit system
64 7A0 P CDW Without CD changer/CD player
65 7AJ L EDW Electronic vehicle immobilization devicewith alarm system and backup horn
66 7E0 L WSA W/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating
67 7F9 L SAG Plastic/leather gearshift knob/handle
68 7G0 L FVS Without preparation for VTS (vehicle tracking system)
69 7GB L AGM Emission standard ULEV 2
70 7HC L LUM Leather variant 2
71 7K6 L RDK Flat tire indicator
72 7L3 L SNA Without start/stop system without regenerative braking
73 7M7 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures
74 7P1 L LOR Power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats
75 7Q2 P NAV Navigation system with color screen
76 7RS P CDR DVD (NAR)
77 7S0 L WIN Without wind blocker
78 7X1 P EPH Park distance control
79 8AY P RAO Radio/navigation system
80 8EH L HSW Bi-functional headlight with gas discharge lamp, for driving on the right (US design)
81 8GU L GEN Alternator 140 A
82 8K4 L FLS Separate daytime running lights NAR
83 8N1 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control
84 8Q5 P LWR Headlight-range adjustment, automatic/ dynamic with dynamic bending light (AFS 1)
85 8RY P LSE Speakers with BOSE sound
86 8SB L SBR Taillight assembly w/ dark colored lens
87 8T2 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic
88 8X1 L SWR Headlight washer system
89 8Z6 L MKU Hot country
90 9AK L HKA Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc
91 9JD L RAU Smoking package, ashtray front
92 9P5 L SGK Seat belt reminder, optical and acousticelectric contact
93 9Q7 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer
94 9ZX L VTV Mobile phone preparation
95 A00 L SAH No self-collection
96 A53 L HER Audi Hungaria Motor Kft
97 A8U I AUS Executive US equipment
98 AQ0 L QUA Standard-production quality
99 AV1 L LRV Driving on the right
100 B0A L BLB Component parts set without country-specific design requirement
101 B34 L TPL Legal requirements USA
102 C00 L COC Operating permit, initial registration
103 C1I P RAD Alloy wheels 8J x 19
104 D06 L MOT 5-cyl. gasoline eng. 2.5 l/265 kW (20V) (R-5) TFSI, homogeneous Base engine is TB9
105 E0A L AAU No special edition
106 EA0 L ASG Without subsequent warranty
107 EW0 L WAR Without maintenance contract
108 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment
109 FA0 L SVO Control of standard production
110 FC1 L IND Customized installation
111 FN1 L MDS "RS" version
112 FQ1 L QGM Wheels of Quattro GmbH
113 G0L I GSP 6-speed manual transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle
114 GP0 L PAM Vehicles w/o special upgrade measures
115 GS3 L APP Applications
116 HL6 P REI Tires 255/35 R19 Y
117 J1N L BAT Battery 420 A (75 Ah)
118 K8C I KAR Coupe
119 L0L L LEA Left-hand drive vehicle
120 N7S E SIB Leather seat covering
121 NM5 L MAD Carbon engine cover
122 NT1 L TSP Transit coating (type 2) L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand
123 NY2 L BGK Increased battery capacity
124 PQT G Cast alum. alloy wheels, 5-arm "Rotor" des. with red rim flange, size 8J x 19, w. 235/35 R19 tyres fr., 225/35 R19 rear
125 Q1D L VOS Sports front seats
126 QE1 L ALG Tray areas package 1
127 QH0 L SPR Without voice control
128 QQ1 P LCP With additional lights (interior lighting)
129 QV8 L TVE Satellite radio reception NAR
130 TB9 I GMO 5-cylinder gasoline engine 2.5 l unit 07K.3
131 U1B L INS Instrument insert with mph speedometer, clock, tachometer and trip odometer
132 UF7 P ESS Electric interface for external use
133 UG1 L AFH Hill hold control
134 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand
135 VC2 L GRT Remote-controlled garage door opener
136 VG6 L RES Type of tire: design 2
137 VJ4 L SFS Reinforced bumpers
138 WTC G Technology package for USA
139 X9A G Landessetzung USA

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

What's also interesting to note is that all of the documentation that I've downloaded from Erwin states that the TTRS is tuned for 98 RON (93 Octane) and that 95 RON (91 Octane) can be used, but with reduced power output. This is normal for European spec cars because 98 RON is available everywhere here. But it's interesting for America because they usually publish their power numbers based on 91 Octane because of California. Or maybe I'm wrong and they're all full of ****.  Either way, I thought it was interesting.

2.1 Engine Data
Identification codes CEPB
Displacement liter 2,480
Output kW at RPM 265/5700 to 6300
Torque Nm at RPM 465/1750 to 5300
Bore diameter mm 82.5
Stroke mm 92.8
Compression ratio 10
RON at least 98 1)
Fuel injection and ignition system Bosch Motronic
Ignition sequence 1-2-4-5-3
Exhaust gas recirculation no
Exhaust temperature control 1 sensors
Turbocharger Turbocharger
Knock control 2 sensors
Charge air cooler yes
Oxygen sensor regulation 1 sensor before the catalytic converter
1 sensor after the catalytic converter
Variable valve timing Intake Exhaust
Variable intake manifold yes
Secondary Air Injection System no
Valve per cylinder 4

• 1) Super unleaded RON 95 is permissible, although with reduced power.

My condolences to the Californians. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

- Jeremy - said:


> What's also interesting to note is that all of the documentation that I've downloaded from Erwin states that the TTRS is tuned for 98 RON (93 Octane) and that 95 RON (91 Octane) can be used, but with reduced power output.
> • 1) Super unleaded RON 95 is permissible, although with reduced power.
> 
> My condolences to the Californians.
> ...


My Cayman S is like that - on the filler flap it says 98 RON (93 Octane) only and i'm in CA where the best I can get is 91.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

try running a bunch of different vin endings, will that work, then you can solve the allocation mystery, or does each car have a different vin # somewhere in the middle based on the options it has, in that case it won't work

mine ends in 0247


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I bought a day pass on erwin.audiusa.com and ran my VIN through it. I downloaded some interesting maintenance manuals and procedures, etc. I also downloaded the fully spec'd out build list of my car that's in their database. It shows all of the options, etc. One of the interesting notes is of the black/red wheels that I ordered.



This is an incredible resource, well worth the $35. Thanks for posting!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> try running a bunch of different vin endings, will that work, then you can solve the allocation mystery, or does each car have a different vin # somewhere in the middle based on the options it has, in that case it won't work
> 
> mine ends in 0247


I ran your VIN and it was not found in the database. Interesting, no? 

Oddly, I started searching sequenced numbers and the vast majority are not found in the database. For example, I started a search from 1000 and up and down. No vehicles were found until I hit #1021. And, drumroll... It's a Canadian car! So, so far, I haven't seen any non-North American cars in the DB, but that could be a simple restriction on the USA Erwin site that I'm using. Like I said... There are large gaps in the sequencing so there are definitely not currently 1000+ cars built for NA yet. I'm postulating that they build them in batches, so I would need to know the last four digits of an earlier delivery. Anyone willing to share?

Here's the Canadian car that I found:

Basic Data
Make:
A
VIN:
TRUB3AFK4C1901021
Model Year:
2012
Description:
TTRS plus Cou2.5 I5265 M6S
Sales Type:
8J35R9
Delivery date:
Engine Code:
CEPB
Transmission Code:
LNA

Colors 
Type Color Code Lacquer Number (lacquer body/roof No.) Description 
Exterior (Body/roof) N9/N9 LZ3M Misano Red, pearl effect/Misano Red, pearl effect 
Interior ZM black black-silver/black-black/black/ black 

PR-Numbers 
Con. no. No. Origin Family Description 
1 0C0 L COZ Standard 
2 0EU L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission MQ500 vehicle components 
3 0G9 L GES Gearshift lever 
4 0HN L AED Vehicle class differentiation 8J0 
5 0JQ L GKV Weight category front axle weight range 15 
6 0LC L SIZ Special plates/stickers/ safety certificates for Canada 
7 0NA L SZU Without nameplate set (without model designation) 
8 0P6 E AER Rear exhaust tailpipe 
9 0SS L SAU Labels/plates in English and French 
10 0U0 L KRQ Fuel quality 98 RON 
11 0VM L BTA Information kit in American English 
12 0W2 L AKZ Label for central electric English-speaking countries 
13 0Y3 L KLZ Cold zones 
14 0YQ L GKH Weight range 15 installation control only, no requirement forecast 
15 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for fuel-injected engine 
16 1AT L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP) 
17 1BQ L DAE Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loopcontrol) 
18 1EP L TYP Special identification plate (USA) 
19 1G8 L RER Breakdown set 
20 1LA L BAV Disc brakes, front 
21 1PA L ABR Standard wheel bolts 
22 1S2 L BOW Tool kit 
23 1SA L TWU Without additional front underbody guard 
24 1T0 L VBK Without first aid kit and warning triangle 
25 1VB L TWL Installation parts for five-cylinder engine 
26 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive 
27 1XW L LRA Leather trimmed multi-function sports steering wheel 
28 1Z6 L KRM Increase in initial standard fuel filling 
29 2D0 L CWV Without cd enhancing underbody panel 
30 2EG L BAH Disc brakes, rear 
31 2H3 L CHA Controlled shock absorption magnetic ride (sports) 
32 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires 
33 2Y0 L SZR Without roll bar 
34 2Z1 L TYZ Type sign at rear and "Quattro" nameplates respectively 
35 3B7 L ZKV Child seat anchor according to Canadian requirements and child seat system ISOFIX 
36 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof) 
37 3G0 L KSI Without child seat anchor front (ISOFIX) 
38 3L5 L SIE Electric seat adjustment for both front seats 
39 3X0 L DLS Without load-through provision 
40 4A3 L SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled 
41 4GP L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass withsunshield and viewing window for vehicle identification number 
42 4I2 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking operated from inside without safe lock 
43 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass 
44 4L7 L IRS Breakaway interior rear view mirror, automatically dimming, with compass 
45 4UB L AIB Air bag for NAR 
46 4X1 L SAB Side air bag front 
47 4ZM P ZIE Black dulled moldings 
48 5C1 L KSA Body measures for increased safety requirements 
49 5D2 L TRF Carrier frequency 315 MHz 
50 5J2 L HES Rear spoiler (type 2) 
51 5K4 L LAC Transport protection cover (shape- adapted system) with additional transport protection measures 
52 5L1 L FSP Front spoiler 
53 5RW L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (US) large viewing field 
54 5SG L ASL Left exterior mirror: flat 
55 5TG L EIH Decorative aluminum inserts, dulling 
56 6F6 L DFO Emblems 
57 6FQ P BBO Components with special surface appearance 
58 6NJ L HIM Standard molded headlining 
59 6U0 L ZTD Without additional seals outside 
60 6V2 L HEB Rear trim panel 
61 6W9 E KZV Front license plate bracket 
62 6XD L ASE Exterior mirrors: electrically adjustable/heated 
63 6Y9 L GWA W/o cruise control speed limit system 
64 7A0 P CDW Without CD changer/CD player 
65 7AJ L EDW Electronic vehicle immobilization devicewith alarm system and backup horn 
66 7E0 L WSA W/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating 
67 7F9 L SAG Plastic/leather gearshift knob/handle 
68 7G0 L FVS Without preparation for VTS (vehicle tracking system) 
69 7GB L AGM Emission standard ULEV 2 
70 7HB L LUM Leather variant 1 
71 7K6 L RDK Flat tire indicator 
72 7L3 L SNA Without start/stop system without regenerative braking 
73 7M7 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures 
74 7P1 L LOR Power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats 
75 7Q2 P NAV Navigation system with color screen 
76 7RS P CDR DVD (NAR) 
77 7S0 L WIN Without wind blocker 
78 7X1 E EPH Park distance control 
79 8AY P RAO Radio/navigation system 
80 8EH L HSW Bi-functional headlight with gas discharge lamp, for driving on the right(US design) 
81 8GU L GEN Alternator 140 A 
82 8K4 L FLS Separate daytime running lights NAR 
83 8N1 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control 
84 8Q5 L LWR Headlight-range adjustment, automatic/ dynamic with dynamic bending light (AFS 1) 
85 8RY P LSE Speakers with BOSE sound 
86 8SB L SBR Taillight assembly w/ dark colored lens 
87 8T2 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic 
88 8X1 L SWR Headlight washer system 
89 8Z4 L MKU Moderate hot country 
90 9AK L HKA Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc 
91 9JD L RAU Smoking package, ashtray front 
92 9P5 L SGK Seat belt reminder, optical and acousticelectric contact 
93 9Q7 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer 
94 9ZX L VTV Mobile phone preparation 
95 A00 L SAH No self-collection 
96 A53 L HER Audi Hungaria Motor Kft 
97 A8U I AUS Executive US equipment 
98 AQ0 L QUA Standard-production quality 
99 AV1 L LRV Driving on the right 
100 B0A L BLB Component parts set without country-specific design requirement 
101 B35 L TPL Legal requirements Canada 
102 C00 L COC Operating permit, initial registration 
103 C5K P RAD Alloy wheels 9J x 19 
104 D06 L MOT 5-cyl. gasoline eng. 2.5 l/265 kW (20V) (R-5) TFSI, homogeneous Base engine is TB9 
105 E0A L AAU No special edition 
106 EA0 L ASG Without subsequent warranty 
107 EW0 L WAR Without maintenance contract 
108 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
109 FA0 L SVO Control of standard production 
110 FC1 L IND Customized installation 
111 FN1 L MDS "RS" version 
112 FQ1 L QGM Wheels of Quattro GmbH 
113 G0L I GSP 6-speed manual transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle 
114 GP0 L PAM Vehicles w/o special upgrade measures 
115 GS3 L APP Applications 
116 HL6 P REI Tires 255/35 R19 Y 
117 J1N L BAT Battery 420 A (75 Ah) 
118 K8C I KAR Coupe 
119 L0L L LEA Left-hand drive vehicle 
120 N0Q L SIB Leather seat covering 
121 NM5 L MAD Carbon engine cover 
122 NT1 L TSP Transit coating (type 2) 
123 NY2 L BGK Increased battery capacity 
124 PBS G Audio package 
125 PNZ G Navigation system plus (RNS-E) incl. iPod preparation 
126 PQE G Titanium package 
127 Q1D L VOS Sports front seats 
128 QE1 L ALG Tray areas package 1 
129 QH0 L SPR Without voice control 
130 QQ1 L LCP With additional lights (interior lighting) 
131 QV8 P TVE Satellite radio reception NAR 
132 TB9 I GMO 5-cylinder gasoline engine 2.5 l unit 07K.3 
133 U1A L INS Instrument insert with km/h speedometer,clock, tachometer and trip odometer 
134 UF7 P ESS Electric interface for external use 
135 UG1 L AFH Hill hold control 
136 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand 
137 VC2 L GRT Remote-controlled garage door opener 
138 VG6 L RES Type of tire: design 2 
139 VJ4 L SFS Reinforced bumpers 
140 X9B G Landessetzung Kanada 

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

_Make/Model: (Digits 1-3) This breaks out the vehicle's make, model, and manufacturer.

Vehicle Features: (Digits 4-8) These digits identify the various features of the specific model — trim specifications, driveline options, etc.

Verifying #: (Digit 9) Determined through a complex mathematical formula that relates to the other numbers in the VIN; used to verify that the VIN itself is not fake.

Model Year: (Digit 10) Represents the vehicle's model year, which is not to be confused with the year it was sold or delivered.

Assembly Plant: (Digit 11) An internal digit that shows where the car was built.

Sequence Of Model Production: (Digit 12-17) These digits indicate the order in which the vehicle left the assembly line. This is effectively the serial number._

mine is a 3C, instead of 4C in the vin, maybe try changing those around too see what else you can find


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> _Make/Model: (Digits 1-3) This breaks out the vehicle's make, model, and manufacturer.
> 
> Vehicle Features: (Digits 4-8) These digits identify the various features of the specific model — trim specifications, driveline options, etc.
> 
> ...


Voila! But even changing to 3C, I can't seem to find any other VINs. I guess it's more complicated than that. Oooohh... I just had a thought. I'll pop over to my dealership and check the VIN on the German TTRS sitting on the lot.


Basic Data
Make:
A
VIN:
****0247
Model Year:
2012
Description:
TTRS plus Cou2.5 I5265 M6S
Sales Type:
8J35R9
Delivery date:
Aug 26, 2011 
Engine Code:
CEPB
Transmission Code:
LNA

Colors 
Type Color Code Lacquer Number (lacquer body/roof No.) Description 
Exterior (Body/roof) L8/L8 LZ9Y Phantom Black, pearl effect/Phantom Black, pearl effect 
Interior ZM black black-silver/black-black/black/ black 

PR-Numbers 
Con. no. No. Origin Family Description 
1 0C0 L COZ Standard 
2 0EU L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission MQ500 vehicle components 
3 0G9 L GES Gearshift lever 
4 0HN L AED Vehicle class differentiation 8J0 
5 0JQ L GKV Weight category front axle weight range 15 
6 0LC L SIZ Special plates/stickers/ safety certificates for Canada 
7 0NA L SZU Without nameplate set (without model designation) 
8 0P6 E AER Rear exhaust tailpipe 
9 0SS L SAU Labels/plates in English and French 
10 0U0 L KRQ Fuel quality 98 RON 
11 0VM L BTA Information kit in American English 
12 0W2 L AKZ Label for central electric English-speaking countries 
13 0Y3 L KLZ Cold zones 
14 0YQ L GKH Weight range 15 installation control only, no requirement forecast 
15 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for fuel-injected engine 
16 1AT L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP) 
17 1BQ L DAE Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loopcontrol) 
18 1EP L TYP Special identification plate (USA) 
19 1G8 L RER Breakdown set 
20 1LA L BAV Disc brakes, front 
21 1PA L ABR Standard wheel bolts 
22 1S2 L BOW Tool kit 
23 1SA L TWU Without additional front underbody guard 
24 1T0 L VBK Without first aid kit and warning triangle 
25 1VB L TWL Installation parts for five-cylinder engine 
26 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive 
27 1XW L LRA Leather trimmed multi-function sports steering wheel 
28 1Z6 L KRM Increase in initial standard fuel filling 
29 2D0 L CWV Without cd enhancing underbody panel 
30 2EG L BAH Disc brakes, rear 
31 2H3 L CHA Controlled shock absorption magnetic ride (sports) 
32 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires 
33 2Y0 L SZR Without roll bar 
34 2Z1 L TYZ Type sign at rear and "Quattro" nameplates respectively 
35 3B7 L ZKV Child seat anchor according to Canadian requirements and child seat system ISOFIX 
36 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof) 
37 3G0 L KSI Without child seat anchor front (ISOFIX) 
38 3L5 L SIE Electric seat adjustment for both front seats 
39 3X0 L DLS Without load-through provision 
40 4A3 L SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled 
41 4GP L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass withsunshield and viewing window for vehicle identification number 
42 4I2 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking operated from inside without safe lock 
43 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass 
44 4L7 L IRS Breakaway interior rear view mirror, automatically dimming, with compass 
45 4UB L AIB Air bag for NAR 
46 4X1 L SAB Side air bag front 
47 4ZM P ZIE Black dulled moldings 
48 5C1 L KSA Body measures for increased safety requirements 
49 5D2 L TRF Carrier frequency 315 MHz 
50 5J2 L HES Rear spoiler (type 2) 
51 5K4 L LAC Transport protection cover (shape- adapted system) with additional transport protection measures 
52 5L1 L FSP Front spoiler 
53 5RW L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (US) large viewing field 
54 5SG L ASL Left exterior mirror: flat 
55 5TG L EIH Decorative aluminum inserts, dulling 
56 6F6 L DFO Emblems 
57 6FQ P BBO Components with special surface appearance 
58 6NJ L HIM Standard molded headlining 
59 6U0 L ZTD Without additional seals outside 
60 6V2 L HEB Rear trim panel 
61 6W9 E KZV Front license plate bracket 
62 6XD L ASE Exterior mirrors: electrically adjustable/heated 
63 6Y9 L GWA W/o cruise control speed limit system 
64 7A0 P CDW Without CD changer/CD player 
65 7AJ L EDW Electronic vehicle immobilization devicewith alarm system and backup horn 
66 7E0 L WSA W/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating 
67 7F9 L SAG Plastic/leather gearshift knob/handle 
68 7G0 L FVS Without preparation for VTS (vehicle tracking system) 
69 7GB L AGM Emission standard ULEV 2 
70 7HB L LUM Leather variant 1 
71 7K6 L RDK Flat tire indicator 
72 7L3 L SNA Without start/stop system without regenerative braking 
73 7M7 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures 
74 7P1 L LOR Power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats 
75 7Q2 P NAV Navigation system with color screen 
76 7RS P CDR DVD (NAR) 
77 7S0 L WIN Without wind blocker 
78 7X1 E EPH Park distance control 
79 8AY P RAO Radio/navigation system 
80 8EH L HSW Bi-functional headlight with gas discharge lamp, for driving on the right(US design) 
81 8GU L GEN Alternator 140 A 
82 8K4 L FLS Separate daytime running lights NAR 
83 8N1 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control 
84 8Q5 L LWR Headlight-range adjustment, automatic/ dynamic with dynamic bending light (AFS 1) 
85 8RY P LSE Speakers with BOSE sound 
86 8SB L SBR Taillight assembly w/ dark colored lens 
87 8T2 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic 
88 8X1 L SWR Headlight washer system 
89 8Z4 L MKU Moderate hot country 
90 9AK L HKA Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc 
91 9JD L RAU Smoking package, ashtray front 
92 9P5 L SGK Seat belt reminder, optical and acousticelectric contact 
93 9Q7 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer 
94 9ZX L VTV Mobile phone preparation 
95 A00 L SAH No self-collection 
96 A53 L HER Audi Hungaria Motor Kft 
97 A8U I AUS Executive US equipment 
98 AQ0 L QUA Standard-production quality 
99 AV1 L LRV Driving on the right 
100 B0A L BLB Component parts set without country-specific design requirement 
101 B35 L TPL Legal requirements Canada 
102 C00 L COC Operating permit, initial registration 
103 C5K P RAD Alloy wheels 9J x 19 
104 D06 L MOT 5-cyl. gasoline eng. 2.5 l/265 kW (20V) (R-5) TFSI, homogeneous Base engine is TB9 
105 E0A L AAU No special edition 
106 EA0 L ASG Without subsequent warranty 
107 EW0 L WAR Without maintenance contract 
108 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
109 FA0 L SVO Control of standard production 
110 FC1 L IND Customized installation 
111 FN1 L MDS "RS" version 
112 FQ1 L QGM Wheels of Quattro GmbH 
113 G0L I GSP 6-speed manual transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle 
114 GP0 L PAM Vehicles w/o special upgrade measures 
115 GS3 L APP Applications 
116 HL6 P REI Tires 255/35 R19 Y 
117 J1N L BAT Battery 420 A (75 Ah) 
118 K8C I KAR Coupe 
119 L0L L LEA Left-hand drive vehicle 
120 N0Q L SIB Leather seat covering 
121 NM5 L MAD Carbon engine cover 
122 NT1 L TSP Transit coating (type 2) 
123 NY2 L BGK Increased battery capacity 
124 PBS G Audio package 
125 PNZ G Navigation system plus (RNS-E) incl. iPod preparation 
126 PQE G Titanium package 
127 Q1D L VOS Sports front seats 
128 QE1 L ALG Tray areas package 1 
129 QH0 L SPR Without voice control 
130 QQ1 L LCP With additional lights (interior lighting) 
131 QV8 P TVE Satellite radio reception NAR 
132 TB9 I GMO 5-cylinder gasoline engine 2.5 l unit 07K.3 
133 U1A L INS Instrument insert with km/h speedometer,clock, tachometer and trip odometer 
134 UF7 P ESS Electric interface for external use 
135 UG1 L AFH Hill hold control 
136 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand 
137 VC2 L GRT Remote-controlled garage door opener 
138 VG6 L RES Type of tire: design 2 
139 VJ4 L SFS Reinforced bumpers 
140 X9B G Landessetzung Kanada


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

[video]http://www.kbb.com/car-videos/2011-audi-tt-coupe-videos/?id=350215&videoid=2000002038&trid=36&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed:+kbb-car-videos+(kelley+blue+book+latest+videos+-+kelley+blue+book)[/video]


----------



## ericlut (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine ends in 1006. It's ETA at my dealer here in the States is 1/9/12. It doesn't show up in your search?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

ericlut said:


> Mine ends in 1006. It's ETA at my dealer here in the States is 1/9/12. It doesn't show up in your search?


No, it didn't show up. I think there's something a little more complicated than just sequencing numbers. Your full VIN might be slightly different from mine. But now my day subscription to erWin has expired so I can't look it up again. You'd have to pay $35 if you're interested in looking it up. It's actually worth the money if you plan on working on your own car with mods and stuff. There are a few good manuals you can download from there.

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> No, it didn't show up. I think there's something a little more complicated than just sequencing numbers. Your full VIN might be slightly different from mine. But now my day subscription to erWin has expired so I can't look it up again. You'd have to pay $35 if you're interested in looking it up. It's actually worth the money if you plan on working on your own car with mods and stuff. There are a few good manuals you can download from there.
> 
> - Jeremy -


It is a bit more complicated than that.

The first 3 digits indicate where the car was built, TRU for Gyor.
4: is the series, B for a TT coupe
5: the engine, 3 for the 5-cylinder
6: restraint type
7,8: model, FK for a TT
9: Check digit that is calculated per the NHTSA. This is a check digit that depends on all of the others
10: C = 2012
11: assembly plant, 1 Gyor
12-17 are the sequence number


So all TTRS VINs look like:

TRUB3AFK*C1######


Where * is a check digit and ###### is the sequence number.

Incidentally my sequence number is lower than many that have been mentioned here, 900921, but won't be delivered until January.

If you google around you can probably find the algorithm used to generate the NHTSA check digit and then you'd be able to generate valid VINs.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It is a bit more complicated than that.
> 
> The first 3 digits indicate where the car was built, TRU for Gyor.
> 4: is the series, B for a TT coupe
> ...












- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/kohler-tuning-audi-tt-rs-video-40926.html

*The Audi TT-RS hides a masterpiece of engineering under its bonnet, with its 2.5-liter turbocharged five-cylinder really knowing how to please the driver. However, the vehicle also has another face, as it is very tuning-friendly, allowing aftermarket developers to be very tech-creative.

*The adjacent video brings us Kohler Tuning’s idea of what a TT-RS should be like. The vehicle’s engine has been fitted with a few goodies, such as a Capristo exhaust system that comes with a remote valve control function, allowing the driver to play with the sound, and an ECU remap. The unit has been upgraded from its factory stock output of 340 hp to 430 hp.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

http://jalopnik.com/5865262/your-ridiculously-cool-audi-tt+rs-wallpaper-is-here


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Mystery solved! Thanks to our Australian friend Josh, I've found that the TTRS VINs are sequenced worldwide.

#10: USA
#11: USA
#12: USA
#13: USA
#14: Australia
#15: South America, exluding Brasil
#16: England (roadster)
#17: Germany
#18: Germany (roadster)
#19: England
#20: Japan

The US and Canadian VINs are: TRUB3AFK*C190****

The rest of the world VINs are: TRUZZZ8J*C190****

As of today, 1067 TTRS's have been built in 2011 (MY2012). Interestingly, the VINs don't start until #6 which is a "pre-release" vehicle. #1067 is a Japanese vehicle.

Basic Data
Make:
A
VIN:
TRUZZZ8J3C1900006
Model Year:
2012
Description:
TTRS plus Cou2.5 I5265 A7S
Sales Type:
8J3RRY
Delivery date:
Mar 9, 2011 
Engine Code:
CEPB
Transmission Code:
NFA

Colors 
Type Color Code Lacquer Number (lacquer body/roof No.) Description 
Exterior (Body/roof) N9/N9 LZ3M Misano Red, pearl effect/Misano Red, pearl effect 
Interior ZM black black-silver/black-black/black/ black 

PR-Numbers 
Con. no. No. Origin Family Description 
1 0C0 L COZ Standard 
2 0EX L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission DQ500 vehicle components 
3 0G7 L GES Tiptronic 
4 0HN L AED Vehicle class differentiation 8J0 
5 0JR L GKV Weight category front axle weight range 16 
6 0LW E SIZ Special plates/stickers/ safety certificates for Germany 
7 0NA L SZU Without nameplate set (without model designation) 
8 0P6 E AER Rear exhaust tailpipe 
9 0U0 L KRQ Fuel quality 98 RON 
10 0VC L BTA Information kit in German 
11 0W1 L AKZ Label for central electric German-speaking countries 
12 0Y1 L KLZ Standard climatic zones 
13 0YQ L GKH Weight range 15 installation control only, no requirement forecast 
14 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for fuel-injected engine 
15 1AT L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP) 
16 1BQ L DAE Suspension/shock absorption (closed-loopcontrol) 
17 1EB E TYP Without identification plate 
18 1G8 L RER Breakdown set 
19 1LA L BAV Disc brakes, front 
20 1PA L ABR Standard wheel bolts 
21 1S2 L BOW Tool kit 
22 1SA L TWU Without additional front underbody guard 
23 1T3 E VBK First aid kit with warning triangle 
24 1VB L TWL Installation parts for five-cylinder engine 
25 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive 
26 1XX L LRA Leather trimmed multi-function sports steering wheel w/ Tiptronic 
27 1Z0 L KRM Initial standard fuel filling 
28 2D0 L CWV Without cd enhancing underbody panel 
29 2EG L BAH Disc brakes, rear 
30 2H3 L CHA Controlled shock absorption magnetic ride (sports) 
31 2KR E SAU Labels/plates in English and German 
32 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires 
33 2Y0 L SZR Without roll bar 
34 2Z1 L TYZ Type sign at rear and "Quattro" nameplates respectively 
35 3B0 L ZKV Without additional child seat anchor 
36 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof) 
37 3G0 L KSI Without child seat anchor front (ISOFIX) 
38 3L3 L SIE Manual height adjustment for front seats 
39 3X0 L DLS Without load-through provision 
40 4A3 E SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled 
41 4GP E WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass withsunshield and viewing window for vehicleidentification number 
42 4K4 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking 
43 4L6 E IRS Breakaway interior rear view mirror, automatically dimming 
44 4UF L AIB Driver's and front passenger air bag with front passenger air bag deactivation 
45 4X0 E SAB Without side air bag 
46 4ZC E ZIE Moldings 
47 5C0 L KSA Without special body measures 
48 5D1 L TRF Carrier frequency 433.92 MHz-434.42 Mhz 
49 5J2 L HES Rear spoiler (type 2) 
50 5K5 L LAC Transit coating film with additional transport protection measures 
51 5L1 L FSP Front spoiler 
52 5RU L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (large viewing field) 
53 5SL L ASL Left exterior mirror: aspherical 
54 5TG L EIH Decorative aluminum inserts, dulling 
55 6F6 L DFO Emblems 
56 6FQ E BBO Components with special surface appearance 
57 6NJ L HIM Standard molded headlining 
58 6U0 L ZTD Without additional seals outside 
59 6V0 L HEB Without rear trim panel 
60 6W1 L KZV License plate bracket front (large) 
61 6XK E ASE Exterior mirrors: automatically dimming,electrically foldable/adjustable/heated 
62 6Y9 L GWA W/o cruise control speed limit system 
63 7A0 L CDW Without CD changer/CD player 
64 7AA L EDW Electronic vehicle immobilization device 
65 7E0 L WSA W/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating 
66 7F9 L SAG Plastic/leather gearshift knob/handle 
67 7G0 L FVS Without preparation for VTS (vehicle tracking system) 
68 7HB E LUM Leather variant 1 
69 7K0 L RDK Without tire pressure warning light 
70 7L7 L SNA Regenerative braking with 12.5 V 
71 7M7 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures 
72 7MG L AGM Emission standard EU5 
73 7P0 L LOR Without lumbar support in seat backrests 
74 7Q2 E NAV Navigation system with color screen 
75 7QA L CDR Without CD/DVD for navigation 
76 7S0 L WIN Without wind blocker 
77 7X1 E EPH Park distance control 
78 8AY E RAO Radio/navigation system 
79 8BP L HSW Bi-functional headlight with gas discharge lamp 
80 8GU L GEN Alternator 140 A 
81 8K4 L FLS Separate daytime running lights NAR 
82 8N1 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control 
83 8Q3 L LWR Automatic headlight-range adjustment dynamic (self-adjusting while driving) 
84 8RY E LSE Speakers with BOSE sound 
85 8SB L SBR Taillight assembly w/ dark colored lens 
86 8T2 E GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic 
87 8X1 L SWR Headlight washer system 
88 8Z5 L MKU Not hot country 
89 9AK L HKA Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc 
90 9JD L RAU Smoking package, ashtray front 
91 9P1 L SGK Seat belt reminder, electric contact in buckle 
92 9Q7 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer 
93 9ZX E VTV Mobile phone preparation 
94 A00 L SAH No self-collection 
95 A53 L HER Audi Hungaria Motor Kft 
96 A8S I AUS Standard equipment 
97 AQ0 L QUA Standard-production quality 
98 AV1 L LRV Driving on the right 
99 B01 E TPL Type approval Germany 
100 B0A L BLB Component parts set without country-specific design requirement 
101 C00 L COC Operating permit, initial registration 
102 C3D L RAD Alloy wheels 9J x 18 
103 D06 L MOT 5-cyl. gasoline eng. 2.5 l/265 kW (20V) (R-5) TFSI, homogeneous Base engine is TB9 
104 E0A L AAU No special edition 
105 EA0 L ASG Without subsequent warranty 
106 EW0 L WAR Without maintenance contract 
107 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
108 FA5 E SVO Control of pre-production series, introduction 1 
109 FC1 L IND Customized installation 
110 FN1 L MDS "RS" version 
111 FQ1 L QGM Wheels of Quattro GmbH 
112 G1D I GSP 7-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle 
113 GP0 L PAM Vehicles w/o special upgrade measures 
114 GS3 L APP Applications 
115 H0J L REI Tires 245/40 R18 93Y (with modified sidewall) 
116 J0R L BAT Battery 380 A (80 Ah) 
117 K8C I KAR Coupe 
118 L0L L LEA Left-hand drive vehicle 
119 N2G E SIB Leather seat covering 
120 NM5 L MAD Carbon engine cover 
121 NT0 L TSP Transit coating (type 1) 
122 NY0 L BGK Standard battery/alternator capacity 
123 Q4P E VOS Sports front seats 
124 QE0 L ALG Without tray areas package/box 
125 QH0 L SPR Without voice control 
126 QQ0 L LCP Without add. lights (interior lighting) 
127 QV0 L TVE W/o TV reception/digital radio reception 
128 S0R E SNR Pilot/zero series vehicles, standard production engine 
129 S0S E SNR Pilot/zero series vehicles, standard production transmission 
130 S0T E SNR Pre-production series/SOP next MY 
131 TB9 I GMO 5-cylinder gasoline engine 2.5 l unit 07K.3 
132 U2A E INS Instrument insert with km/h speedometer,radio-controlled clock, tachometer and trip odometer 
133 UF7 E ESS Electric interface for external use 
134 UG0 L AFH Without hill hold control / hill descentcontrol / comfort driving assist 
135 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand 
136 VC0 L GRT W/o remote-controlled garage door opener 
137 VG6 L RES Type of tire: design 2 
138 VJ3 L SFS Reinforced bumpers 
139 VW1 E SSH Side windows tinted green, from B-pillarto rear window gray tinted safety glass 
140 X9X G Landessetzung Vorserien-Fahrzeuge 



Basic Data
Make:
A
VIN:
TRUZZZ8J6C1901067
Model Year:
2012
Description:
TTRS Coupe 2.5 I5250 A7S
Sales Type:
8J3RSY
Delivery date:
Engine Code:
CEPA
Transmission Code:
NFA

Colors 
Type Color Code Lacquer Number (lacquer body/roof No.) Description 
Exterior (Body/roof) T9/T9 LY9C Ibis White/Ibis White 
Interior ZM black black-silver/black-black/black/ black 

PR-Numbers 
Con. no. No. Origin Family Description 
1 0C0 L COZ Standard 
2 0EX L EDF Installation differentiation for transmission DQ500 vehicle components 
3 0G7 L GES Tiptronic 
4 0HN L AED Vehicle class differentiation 8J0 
5 0JR L GKV Weight category front axle weight range 16 
6 0LG L SIZ Special plates/stickers/ safety certificates for Japan 
7 0NA L SZU Without nameplate set (without model designation) 
8 0P0 L AER Rear exhaust tailpipe (standard) 
9 0SL L SAU Labels/plates in Japanese 
10 0U0 L KRQ Fuel quality 98 RON 
11 0VR L BTA Information kit in Japanese 
12 0W2 L AKZ Label for central electric English-speaking countries 
13 0Y2 L KLZ Tropical zones 
14 0YR L GKH Weight range 16 installation control only, no requirement forecast 
15 1A5 L KRS Fuel system for fuel-injected engine 
16 1AT L BRS Electronic stabilization program (ESP) 
17 1BD L DAE Suspension/shock absorption for special sports design 
18 1EJ L TYP Special identification plate 
19 1G8 L RER Breakdown set 
20 1LA L BAV Disc brakes, front 
21 1PD L ABR Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable) 
22 1S1 E BOW Tool kit and jack 
23 1SA L TWU Without additional front underbody guard 
24 1T3 L VBK First aid kit with warning triangle 
25 1VB L TWL Installation parts for five-cylinder engine 
26 1X1 L ATA Four wheel drive 
27 1XX L LRA Leather trimmed multi-function sports steering wheel w/ Tiptronic 
28 1Z5 L KRM Increase in initial standard fuel filling 
29 2D0 L CWV Without cd enhancing underbody panel 
30 2EG L BAH Disc brakes, rear 
31 2H3 L CHA Controlled shock absorption magnetic ride (sports) 
32 2WA L ZBR Without additional tires 
33 2Y0 L SZR Without roll bar 
34 2Z1 L TYZ Type sign at rear and "Quattro" nameplates respectively 
35 3B7 L ZKV Child seat anchor according to Canadian requirements and child seat system ISOFIX 
36 3FA L DEI Without roof insert (standard roof) 
37 3G0 L KSI Without child seat anchor front (ISOFIX) 
38 3L5 L SIE Electric seat adjustment for both front seats 
39 3X0 L DLS Without load-through provision 
40 4A3 L SIH Seat heater for front seats separately controlled 
41 4GH L WSS Windshield in heat-insulating glass with sunshield 
42 4K4 L TKV Radio remote controlled central locking 
43 4KC L SSH Side and rear windows in heat-insulatingglass 
44 4L6 L IRS Breakaway interior rear view mirror, automatically dimming 
45 4UE L AIB Air bag for driver and front seat passenger 
46 4X1 L SAB Side air bag front 
47 4ZA L ZIE Standard moldings 
48 5C0 L KSA Without special body measures 
49 5D3 L TRF Carrier frequency 315 MHz with reduced transmitting power 
50 5J2 L HES Rear spoiler (type 2) 
51 5K4 L LAC Transport protection cover (shape- adapted system) with additional transport protection measures 
52 5L1 L FSP Front spoiler 
53 5RU L ASR Right exterior mirror: convex (large viewing field) 
54 5SJ L ASL Left exterior mirror: convex 
55 5TG L EIH Decorative aluminum inserts, dulling 
56 6F6 L DFO Emblems 
57 6FT L BBO Exterior mirror housings in dulled aluminum 
58 6NJ L HIM Standard molded headlining 
59 6U0 L ZTD Without additional seals outside 
60 6V5 L HEB Rear trim panel 
61 6W4 L KZV License plate bracket fr (small, Japan) 
62 6XE L ASE Exterior mirrors: electrically foldable and electrically adjustable/heated 
63 6Y8 L GWA Cruise control speed limit system 
64 7A0 L CDW Without CD changer/CD player 
65 7AA L EDW Electronic vehicle immobilization device 
66 7E0 L WSA W/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating 
67 7F9 L SAG Plastic/leather gearshift knob/handle 
68 7G0 L FVS Without preparation for VTS (vehicle tracking system) 
69 7HC L LUM Leather variant 2 
70 7K0 L RDK Without tire pressure warning light 
71 7L7 L SNA Regenerative braking with 12.5 V 
72 7M7 L EIL Scuff plates in door apertures 
73 7MG L AGM Emission standard EU5 
74 7P1 L LOR Power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats 
75 7Q4 L NAV Preparation for navigation system 
76 7QA L CDR Without CD/DVD for navigation 
77 7S0 L WIN Without wind blocker 
78 7X1 L EPH Park distance control 
79 8AY L RAO Radio/navigation system 
80 8BP L HSW Bi-functional headlight with gas discharge lamp 
81 8GU L GEN Alternator 140 A 
82 8K0 L FLS Without special headlight activation 
83 8N1 L SWS Windshield wiper intermittent control 
84 8Q5 L LWR Headlight-range adjustment, automatic/ dynamic with dynamic bending light (AFS 1) 
85 8SB L SBR Taillight assembly w/ dark colored lens 
86 8T2 L GRA Cruise control system (CCS) electronic 
87 8X1 L SWR Headlight washer system 
88 8Z6 L MKU Hot country 
89 9AK L HKA Climatronic with impact pressure control free of cfc 
90 9JD L RAU Smoking package, ashtray front 
91 9P1 L SGK Seat belt reminder, electric contact in buckle 
92 9Q7 L MFA Multi-function display/on-board computer 
93 9VD L LSE Speaker (active) 
94 9W0 L VTV W/o car phone preparation/installation 
95 A00 L SAH No self-collection 
96 A53 L HER Audi Hungaria Motor Kft 
97 A8S I AUS Standard equipment 
98 AQ0 L QUA Standard-production quality 
99 AV0 L LRV Driving on the left 
100 B0L L BLB Component parts set, complying with vehicle type for Japan, various parts 
101 B29 L TPL Type approval Japan 
102 C00 L COC Operating permit, initial registration 
103 C5H L RAD Alloy wheels 9J x 19 
104 D07 L MOT 5-cyl. gasoline eng. 2.5 l/250 kW (20V) (R-5) TFSI, homogeneous Base engine is TB9 
105 E0A L AAU No special edition 
106 EA0 L ASG Without subsequent warranty 
107 EW0 L WAR Without maintenance contract 
108 F0A L FZS No special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
109 FA0 L SVO Control of standard production 
110 FC1 L IND Customized installation 
111 FN1 L MDS "RS" version 
112 FQ1 L QGM Wheels of Quattro GmbH 
113 G1D I GSP 7-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle 
114 GP0 L PAM Vehicles w/o special upgrade measures 
115 GS3 L APP Applications 
116 HL6 L REI Tires 255/35 R19 Y 
117 J0R L BAT Battery 380 A (80 Ah) 
118 K8C I KAR Coupe 
119 L0R L LEA Right-hand drive vehicle 
120 N5T L SIB Leather seat covering 
121 NM1 L MAD Engine cover 
122 NT1 L TSP Transit coating (type 2) 
123 NY2 L BGK Increased battery capacity 
124 Q1D L VOS Sports front seats 
125 QE1 L ALG Tray areas package 1 
126 QH0 L SPR Without voice control 
127 QQ1 L LCP With additional lights (interior lighting) 
128 QV2 L TVE TV reception for Japan 
129 TB9 I GMO 5-cylinder gasoline engine 2.5 l unit 07K.3 
130 U1A L INS Instrument insert with km/h speedometer,clock, tachometer and trip odometer 
131 UF0 L ESS Without electric interface 
132 UG1 L AFH Hill hold control 
133 V0A L REL Tires w/o specification of tire brand 
134 VC0 L GRT W/o remote-controlled garage door opener 
135 VG6 L RES Type of tire: design 2 
136 VJ3 L SFS Reinforced bumpers 
137 X8A G JAPAN 

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice work Jeremy!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> Nice work Jeremy!


Of course, this doesn't tell us how many have been built for the US. I don't have nearly enough time or patience to search all the VINs to figure that out 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> Of course, this doesn't tell us how many have been built for the US. I don't have nearly enough time or patience to search all the VINs to figure that out
> 
> - Jeremy -


Sounds like a job for some Perl scripting.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Mystery solved! Thanks to our Australian friend Josh, I've found that the TTRS VINs are sequenced worldwide.
> - Jeremy -


That's mad!

Glad I could help..

So does this mean there is only 1067 TTRS' built world wide to date? If not - is there a way to actually work this one out?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> That's mad!
> 
> Glad I could help..
> 
> So does this mean there is only 1067 TTRS' built world wide to date? If not - is there a way to actually work this one out?


There are many more than that worldwide. The RS has been in production since 2009.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you notice how they dropped the TTRS 'plus' nomenclature on the latest Japan vehicle? I wonder what's up with that...

EDIT...nevermind, it looks like they are still getting the 'A' engine setup.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> That's mad!
> 
> Glad I could help..
> 
> So does this mean there is only 1067 TTRS' built world wide to date? If not - is there a way to actually work this one out?


For some reason I can't find any MY2009 RS's in the database. Here are the numbers for the other years:

MY2010: 1,929
MY2011: 999
MY2012: 1,067 (to date)

For a grand total of 3,995 (excluding MY2009). The actual number is less than that because the VINs don't start at "1" for a production run. There's usually 10-20 pre-release vehicles in each year. We're probably looking at around 5,000 to 6,000 total TT RS's built to date, worldwide, estimating for MY2009.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Did you notice how they dropped the TTRS 'plus' nomenclature on the latest Japan vehicle? I wonder what's up with that...
> 
> EDIT...nevermind, it looks like they are still getting the 'A' engine setup.


Actually, you just made me notice that the pre-production car #6 is a CEPB model. For MY2012, all of the other countries still get the CEPA. So they were testing the Plus/CEPB model for the US back in March of this year. When did they announce that they were bringing the RS to the States?

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> For some reason I can't find any MY2009 RS's in the database. Here are the numbers for the other years:
> 
> MY2010: 1,929
> MY2011: 999
> ...


Nice work! That's probably all of them. The RS was available in 2009 but would have been a MY2010 car then.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Nice work! That's probably all of them. The RS was available in 2009 but would have been a MY2010 car then.


Ah, good point. So, less than 4,000 of our cars are roaming the world. That makes them rarer than F430s and Gallardos 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/kohler-tuning-audi-tt-rs-video-40926.htmlThe vehicle’s engine has been fitted with a few goodies, such as a Capristo exhaust system that comes with a remote valve control function, allowing the driver to play with the sound, and an ECU remap. The unit has been upgraded from its factory stock output of 340 hp to 430 hp.


Holy hell, did you see the price on that exhaust!?!?! Over $6K!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Holy hell, did you see the price on that exhaust!?!?! Over $6K!!!!! :banghead:


Ja, Capristo and Supersprint are obscenely expensive. And I don't think they sound particularly good. Certainly not $6k worth of good.

But I did like the way Supersprint sounds on the R32. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgo6779sS3g

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Sounds addictive* 

Last updated 09:27 14/12/2011

People have very different priorities when it comes to buying a vehicle.

Design, fuel consumption and safety are high on the list for many, but a significant proportion of folk would cite colour as the thing that just has to be right.

Then there are those who buy a vehicle in large part because of how it sounds. You'd probably include Harley riders in this group, though many would argue that other criteria, like badge/patch and image, are more important. The odd thing about Harleys, and most other V-twins for that matter, is that stock standard and muffled to meet ride-by noise legislation they sound dull. It's only when the exhaust is 'liberated' that bikes like Harleys take on their nasty-to-be-near persona.

In the dual tracker world (of four wheels) there aren't many V-twins on offer. Can't think of any, off the top of my head. There are three-wheelers, like the Can-Am Spyder, but they're more like bikes than cars; their Rotax V-twin 1000cc engine was also used by Aprilia - a sweet-sounding engine it was too. The best-sounding V-twin I believe I've ever heard was that in the Kiwi-designed and -built Britten V1000 superbike, which regularly used to win the "Sound of Thunder" series at Daytona. Close up and on song, this not only sounded like the ultimate V-twin racer, but had the ability to rearrange your internal organs. Truly, a sonic assault.









Some bikes even emerge from the factory with an exhaust note that stops you in your tracks, like Ducati's Diavel muscle bike, the Aprilia RSV4 and Yamaha's V-Max.

If you asked folk about their favourite sounding engine, there would be as many different opinions are there are models for sale. High on people's lists would be V12s from Aston, Ferrari or Lamborghini. There'd be plenty opting for V8s from various manufacturers as well, Aston again, or anything with the 63 AMG V8 under the hood. Other memorable V8s we've had through the office include Chrysler's SRT8 with MOPAR pipes, and Audi's RS4. Some might even claim flat engines (older Subarus, Carrera S with optical exhaust) or V4s as their favourites, or perhaps the crossplane crank inline fours, like Yamaha uses in its MotoGP and R1 road bikes; these sound uniquely alluring compared with the could-be-anything sound of conventional inline-four screamer engines.

We should not overlook the rotary engine either; they have a unique sonic signature that's a direct result of the fact their moving bits rotate rather than reciprocate.

In a similar vein, engines with odd numbers of cylinders can sound uniquely interesting. In the bike world, triple-cylinder Triumphs with Arrow pipes make a right warble, and owners of five-cylinder Audi 100s and Quattros often remember them fondly, as much for their sound as anything.

*Well, there's another five-cylinder engine that's simply a sonic sensation, especially with the sport button engaged, which opens a flap in the left muffler. You pay around $140,000 for the privilege of hearing the siren sing to you in her mellifluous voice, but it's haunting and addictive and while it might not have you crashing on to rocks, it certainly rocks up a storm.*

*For the entire time I drove the Audi TTRS, the S for sport button was "taped" firmly to the "on" position, singularly for the sonics.*

The good news is that this engine has also become available in something a bit more affordable, though still perilously close to six figures. For $99,900, you can drive off in an Audi RS3 Sportback, powered by the same 250kW/450Nm five-cylinder music maker as the TTRS. Both have quattro 4wd powertrains, and being turbocharged are uber-quick, scrambling to the open road limit in just 4.6sec.

Finally, Ford's Focus RS ($80k) was another five-potter that made a beautiful din, with a special induction noise and ripping crackle on the overrun. It's some drive too.









We've no doubt overlooked a plethora of other fine-sounding machines. I've just heard one starting up outside the window at work, a parallel twin Triumph Bonneville with an aftermarket can.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

here's our amazing TTRS engine in a 1550 lb. Donkervoort !

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...red-D8-GTO&p=74984247&viewfull=1#post74984247


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Xpedite (Sep 7, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


What rims are those? Rare to see something different like that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Xpedite said:


> What rims are those? Rare to see something different like that.


Looks like a Dotz Hanso wheel to me.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> here's our amazing TTRS engine in a 1550 lb. Donkervoort !
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...red-D8-GTO&p=74984247&viewfull=1#post74984247












That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

I have a VIN of 1110, ETA at dealer 1/24/12 now. :beer:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


Actually, I think those wheels look great on that particular TTRS. Very complimentary. But, you'd be driving around with Citroen wheels on your car...

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/12/20/citroen-going-after-fiat-500-with-new-ds1-at-geneva/

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

December 22, 2011 at 1:00 am
*Audi's 2012 TT RS gives intrepid pilots sports coupe with rocket booster*




Scott Burgess









*Audi TT RS Sports Coupe (Audi)*


The tires rarely squeal on the 2012 Audi TT RS — a 2+2 car that perfectly combines art, science and gut-wrenching fun. Driving through hard corners, the powerful engine, magnetic suspension and all-wheel drive make the TT RS act like its on rails. And I'm not talking People Mover tracks; I'm talking blistering fast roller coasters. The TT RS is a rev-pounding thrill ride.

But the TT RS is even more than that. It's a technological wonder complete with a space age frame that is 69 percent aluminum. It also marks the return of Audi's RS vehicles to America. Wilkommen.
See, a good sports car needs a few basics to perform at the top of its class. In the simplest of terms, it needs more power and less weight. The TT RS weighs just 3,306 pounds; Audi looked for every place possible to trim pounds and enhance performance.

Audi uses a 2.5-liter turbocharged five-cylinder TSFI engine to create 360 horsepower and 343 pound-feet of torque. By comparison, the 2012 Porsche Carrera's 3.4-liter flat six generates 350 horsepower. Audi likes this comparison — the Porsche costs nearly $30,000 more.

There is no sense of turbo lag with this five-cylinder engine. No, this car is a rocket — able to accelerate from zero to 60 mph in 4.1 seconds.

Part of that launch, of course, stems from Audi's Quattro Drive, one of the best all-wheel-drive systems on the planet, complete with its Haldex center differential. The system aggressively moves power around to all four wheels, so when launching it's nothing but grip and go — the summer performance tires help as well.

At launch, there seems to be two stages to go through to hit 60 mph. There's the initial rush of gunning the engine and feeling the TT RS surge forward. Then there's that second gear — that pull of power as the car grabs every ounce of torque to squeeze out even more speed.
*Born to tear up asphalt*

This car's abilities shouldn't surprise anyone. Everything about it was created to go faster, handle tighter turns and generally make mayhem of asphalt. The electric mechanical steering with speed dependent power holds lines exactly through fast turns. On the highway, this car often feels like a video game — everyone else seems to be going half of your speed.

The magnetic ride allows the suspension to automatically adjust to road inputs as well as adapt to the driver's needs. The system can be set on a sport mode to make the car even more aggressive, changing the suspension and throttle inputs. (This creates a very stiff ride.)

The six-speed manual transmission provides that final piece to the sports car ride. The short throw shifter clicks with mechanical perfection. The TT RS responds with every shift and leaves any driver smiling and any passenger white knuckling the door handle.

Perhaps the pièce de résistance is the exhaust. Drive the TT RS in a relatively calm manner, and it responds with a gentle exhaust note. Slam down the accelerator and a valve opens up and pushes the exhaust through both tail pipes in a throaty mechanical musical.

People you pass will remember that song.

But they may not be able to tell the difference between the RS and other TT models if they don't know where to look.

The giveaway is the exterior mirrors, which come in matte aluminum (though Audi does offer body colored mirrors for those people who want to have their TT RS play a sleeper role). There is some RS badging thrown inside and out, but still, those are understated.

Really, the RS shows itself in the details. The high-gloss black grille and big front air inlets make the TT RS look more aggressive than its TT sibling. There's also the fixed rear wing spoiler that typical TTs don't offer. A discerning eye knows the difference.

And the discerning driver will feel the difference inside the cabin of this sports car.
*Aluminum, leather abound*

Sitting in the 10-way adjustable driver's seat provides a perfect view of the road. The position is low to the ground — which can make ingress and egress a little difficult, as you'll have the tendency to fall into the seat and roll out of it. But once you're sitting there, it's extremely comfortable.

Every control is canted toward the driver, and the smell of leather wafts everywhere. Typical in 2+2 vehicles, the second row is strictly cosmetic. It might be possible to get a child back there, but even that would prove difficult. The controls and gauges are pristine. The thick three-spoke steering wheel fits in your hands confidently. It just feels right.

There are also a few RS touches, such as the steering wheel and aluminum door sills. Touches of brushed aluminum trim sparkle throughout the cabin along with optional ambient LED lighting.
There are also all the typical trappings one might expect in a luxury sports car; they range from a powerful Bose stereo to Sirius XM Satellite Radio.

And while the TT RS may have luxury amenities, this car puts its brawn and performance before its leather-wrapped dash. This car is about flying down the highway or ripping through the curvy countryside.

It's turbocharged fun day in and out.

2012 Audi TT RS
*Price:* $56,850 
*Type* : 2+2 Sports Coupe 
*Engine:* 2.5-liter five cylinder engine 
*Power:* 360 horsepower; 343 pound-feet torque 
*Transmission:* Six-speed manual 
*EPA gas mileage:* 18 mpg city / 25 mpg highway


*Report Card*

*Overall:* HHHH 
*Exterior:* Excellent. Little RS details give way to the TT RS, but many people may not know until it passes them. 
*Interior:* Excellent. Well laid out with lots of aluminum and leather. Comfortable for two people. 
*Performance:* Excellent. Turbocharged engine provides lots of power and light body makes it a blast on any tarmac. 
*Pros:* Fun, sporty and lots of space for two people. 
*Cons:* Second row can carry stuff but not people.

*Grading Scale*

Excellent HHHH Good HHH 
Fair HH Poor H


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Justin Bell and the Audi TTRS*

Posted on December 17th, 2011
**



Adam Carolla and Matt D’Andria talk with race drive and TV host Justin Bell. Justin has raced for Saab, Peugeot, Porsche and others.

He won the 1997 FIA GT2 world championship and in 1998, he won the 24 Hours of LeMans. He also hosts “The World’s Fastest Car Show” and is a TV co-host for the Barrett-Jackson auctions. Justin brings us a brand new, black Audi TTRS to check out.

12 more pics: http://www.adamcarolla.com/CarCastBlog/2011/12/17/justin-bell-and-the-audi-ttrs/

[HR][/HR]*Show Credits*

Executive Producer: Donny Misraje
Producer: Jeff Fox
Audio Engineer: Chris Laxamana


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> That is a thing of beauty!


You can see that they've re-routed the PCV hose to an oil catch can (unseen). I'm going to install one as well, but I need to pick up the car first :banghead: Maybe next week? 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

My SA told me the day after Christmas that my car may be later than expected. Imagine that.

But my fantastic wife went out and bought me this setup for Christmas, so now the wait isn't so bad. Up until now I only ever had the PS3 with the Gran Tourismo games. I will now fully admit that Forza is head and shoulders above GT. Especially with the wheel. Now all I need are the G-forces 

Xbox w/ Forza 4, Fanatec GT2 wheel, Clubsport pedals and a Rennsport Wheel Stand (on a 55" LED Samsung):










I tuned the TT-RS in the game to mimic my plans for real life. Yeah... It's stupid quick 

Special thanks to my friend, Rob, that helped her pick everything out. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

Nice setup Jeremy!! What's your latest ETA? 

I'm now on my third ship (guessing based on dates/scheduling) and have finally confirmed mine is on the Frontier Ace -- and will be here in two weeks. 

Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

gt2437 said:


> Nice setup Jeremy!! What's your latest ETA?
> 
> I'm now on my third ship (guessing based on dates/scheduling) and have finally confirmed mine is on the Frontier Ace -- and will be here in two weeks.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon!!


I'm heading to California next Tuesday (4 days from now) and my SA says that I may or may not get the car before then. I'll assume that I won't, which means I'll pick it up on Monday the 9th.

I stopped by the local dealership at lunch to stare at the TT-RS they've got sitting in their lot. While I was there, I snapped a pic of a Suzuka R8 next to an Ibis Q5 so people can see the difference. They also had a sexy green R8 GT on the floor. It was used with 1,700 km's on it and they were selling it for a whopping €5,000 discount.  €193,000 vs. 198,000 new.

Pics taken with my ****ty camera phone.


















- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a nice comparison of the Suzuka vs Ibis. No qualms in ordering Suzuka for me


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> That's a nice comparison of the Suzuka vs Ibis. No qualms in ordering Suzuka for me


Yeah, for a brief moment while standing there I actually regretted ordering Misano. Suzuka is such an uncertain color for me. I do like it, but I wanted something more colorful.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

GTA IV musings...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Great setup Jeremy! Your car will probably show up while you're heading east over the Atlantic! Mine showed right when I left for a week trip...agonizing!:banghead:


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> GTA IV musings...


Ohh, that's hard to watch... He's driving that thing like he stole it!


----------



## takenotes (Jan 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


No idea how you found this but I took the pic at our local dealership - usually stop by every other week and stare at it :laugh:

I envy everyone here who owns one :thumbup::beer:


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

Thought I would leave this comment here:

"Taking my girl and my dog to the park today in my TT-RS and a new model Camaro SS wanted to race. We stopped at a light and unfortunately, I was behind another car in the right lane. He was in the left lane. I revved my engine, letting him know that I wanted to race. Not sure if he took me seriously or not...seeing as I was behind another car in the next lane.

The light turned green and he took off. I switched lanes immediately and got behind the Camaro, then swung around in front of the car that I was behind at the light. I waved to him as I passed him, about 1/2 of a car length ahead of him as we hit 60mph. At 80, I was gone.

My girl and I had a good laugh. I'm sure he was shocked. His license plate read something like "Super S"...not super enough."


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

orlanderlv said:


> Thought I would leave this comment here:
> 
> "Taking my girl and my dog to the park today in my TT-RS and a new model Camaro SS wanted to race. We stopped at a light and unfortunately, I was behind another car in the right lane. He was in the left lane. I revved my engine, letting him know that I wanted to race. Not sure if he took me seriously or not...seeing as I was behind another car in the next lane.
> 
> ...


street race :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

orlanderlv said:


> Thought I would leave this comment here:
> 
> "Taking my girl and my dog to the park today in my TT-RS and a new model Camaro SS wanted to race. We stopped at a light and unfortunately, I was behind another car in the right lane. He was in the left lane. I revved my engine, letting him know that I wanted to race. Not sure if he took me seriously or not...seeing as I was behind another car in the next lane.
> 
> ...


lame


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> street race :thumbdown::thumbdown:




i have raced boss mustangs, camaros, challengers, and the 550hp cts-v's, all won except a 997 turbo i lost to, but that race i didnt launch cause i wasn't sure he was going to race and my traction control kicked in shifting from 1-2, still it was only a car length at the end of 4th

a chip will fix that soon


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Axel1 said:


>


Lol, someone is surfing Flickr! That was a few weeks back when I was trying to add miles to get the car broken in. At Deception Pass park in WA.


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> street race :thumbdown::thumbdown:


exactly my sentiments


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

How does that Sizuka look, Jeremy? Is it flat or metallic?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> How does that Sizuka look, Jeremy? Is it flat or metallic?


Suzuka is a Metallic.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> Suzuka is a Metallic.


Cool thanks!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Higher750 said:


> Lol, someone is surfing Flickr! That was a few weeks back when I was trying to add miles to get the car broken in. At Deception Pass park in WA.


 
Great pic! Thanks for taking it. I actually pulled the pic off a European website. Small world!


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

A few more from that drive...


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> My SA told me the day after Christmas that my car may be later than expected. Imagine that.
> 
> But my fantastic wife went out and bought me this setup for Christmas, so now the wait isn't so bad. Up until now I only ever had the PS3 with the Gran Tourismo games. I will now fully admit that Forza is head and shoulders above GT. Especially with the wheel. Now all I need are the G-forces
> 
> ...


Mate this is awesome! Where do I get mine from !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will be SWEEET for Forza 4!!!


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

R5T said:


> Suzuka is a Metallic.


I believe they're all pearl here in the States. At least that's what the order sheet said. It looked a lot like the one on page one of this here thread.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ordered 2012 for NLT May Delivery*

ORDERED: 2012 AUDI TT RS - NO LATER THAN MAY DELIVERY
*Phantom Black/Sport Package(Black wheels red stripe)/Tech Package/Alcantara*


I used to frequent the site back when i had my new 2001 Turbo Beetle, then stopped after a jackass ran in front of me and I totaled it. Luck be with me I have better luck with the RS!

I cant wait, I just bought a BMW a bit over a year and a half ago, and its going to make room. I had a down payment for a year on the BMW 1m, but they stiffed me so I said to hell with them. The dealership salesmen said it was fate, he might be right.

Yes, wheels will be badasss with black window tint and black out front grill surround and all chrome/aluminum hidden. Little red RS emblem to go with the red wheels = dead sex.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

485hp Audi TT RS by Loniek

http://apexrebel.com/01/1135


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> 485hp Audi TT RS by Loniek
> 
> http://apexrebel.com/01/1135


Jesus. That is ridiculous. I'd love mine to spit fire too! Shouldn't the 0-60 time be faster than 3.8. Doing get me wrong, that is fast but I'd think it be faster with all of that work done to it.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just test drove an RS that was at my local dealership. It was a Suzuka grey w/ tech, optic, and exhaust. My Phantom black is on order from another dealership and will arrive Feb 20. 

This was the first time I've driven one, let alone seen one in person. Holy SH*T this car is insane. Feels so planted on the road and the torque is a joke! Wow. ( for frame of reference Im comparing to a Z4m coupe which was my previous car a few years ago) I almost pulled the trigger and bought it but as I left the dealership I walked past a regular TT in black and there's just something about black. As hard as it is, I'm gonna wait it out for my Phantom...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

J662 said:


> Just test drove an RS that was at my local dealership. It was a Suzuka grey w/ tech, optic, and exhaust. My Phantom black is on order from another dealership and will arrive Feb 20.
> 
> This was the first time I've driven one, let alone seen one in person. Holy SH*T this car is insane. Feels so planted on the road and the torque is a joke! Wow. ( for frame of reference Im comparing to a Z4m coupe which was my previous car a few years ago) I almost pulled the trigger and bought it but as I left the dealership I walked past a regular TT in black and there's just something about black. As hard as it is, I'm gonna wait it out for my Phantom...


They let you full-throttle a TT-RS during a test drive? I'm surprised!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> They let you full-throttle a TT-RS during a test drive? I'm surprised!


Well, I didn't push it too hard but enough to get an idea. Drove it for prob about 4 miles. 

They know if someone is bs'ing them and just want to take it for a joy ride. I think because they knew I had one on order with another dealer is the reason why they let me. I almost bought it!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

J662 said:


> Well, I didn't push it too hard but enough to get an idea. Drove it for prob about 4 miles.
> 
> They know if someone is bs'ing them and just want to take it for a joy ride. I think because they knew I had one on order with another dealer is the reason why they let me. I almost bought it!


How much pressure did they give you to buy it on the spot?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

They were pretty cool about it. No pressure. Throughout this process I've talked to several dealers except for Miramar Audi which blows. I would never buy from them. But the dealers will do no more than 500 off sticker or include maintenance package. That is the max that I've seen and to be honest I'm glad they are not hore-ing out themselves for the RS...will keep value higher on the car IMO.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

As predicted, my car was available for pickup on the day that I got on a 12 hour flight to LA. It's waiting for me at the port and I'll pick it up next Tuesday. I've already got my train ticket and I'm ready for a 700 km drive home with some wicked ****ing jetlag!

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> As predicted, my car was available for pickup on the day that I got on a 12 hour flight to LA. It's waiting for me at the port and I'll pick it up next Tuesday. I've already got my train ticket and I'm ready for a 700 km drive home with some wicked ****ing jetlag!
> 
> - Jeremy -


LOL!! Congrats and I can't wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://data.motor-talk.de/data/galleries/0/81/2269/43776806/ttrs000-7695961201727174603.jpg


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm finally on my way to pick up the car! I just boarded a train for a 6 hour trip across Germany. I'll be driving 700 km back home later today!

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm finally on my way to pick up the car! I just boarded a train for a 6 hour trip across Germany. I'll be driving 700 km back home later today!
> 
> - Jeremy -


Woohoo! It's about time! Congrats


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm finally on my way to pick up the car! I just boarded a train for a 6 hour trip across Germany. I'll be driving 700 km back home later today!
> 
> - Jeremy -


Happy travels!!! :thumbup::beer: I think mine arrives tomorrow at the dealership.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Holy ****! It looks incredible in person with the black wheels! It looks vicious! I can't post any photos from my phone, though. 

I can now confirm that the black/red wheels really are 255's and not smaller as I feared.

- Jeremy -

Sent from my LG-E900 using Board Express


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

700 km later, I'm home. The RS is incredible on the Autobahns. And it handles quite well at 160 mph 

I can't wait to take it to the track. As an added bonus, my Milltek bypass pipes showed up today. I'll install them this weekend.

I only took some ****ty camera phone pics today. I'll post some good ones tomorrow.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome news Jeremy, congrats! We're all jealous of you, you know that right? :banghead:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I can now confirm that the black/red wheels really are 255's and not smaller as I feared.
> 
> - Jeremy -
> 
> Sent from my LG-E900 using Board Express


255's can fit 8.5" rims, thats how wide the B8 S4 wheels are and they have 255's... so you are not out of the woods yet if you had any fears before


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads Jeremy! We demand pictures! 

And I got a vin# today! w0oho0! Ends with ...1145
Rhea Leader passed through the Panama Canal yesterday. Watched in on the webcams. That was pretty cool. She's expected to be in SD on the 20th. Two days behind the original date, but from what the dealer tells me, they still expect it to be in on the 30th. So close now!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> 700 km later, I'm home. The RS is incredible on the Autobahns. And it handles quite well at 160 mph
> 
> I can't wait to take it to the track. As an added bonus, my Milltek bypass pipes showed up today. I'll install them this weekend.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see those pics! Once you got in the RS I'll bet that jet lag faded quickly!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> Can't wait to see those pics! Once you got in the RS I'll bet that jet lag faded quickly!


Hah! I was so tired. I was jet lagged and only got 3 hours of sleep that night. Left the house at 4am and took a 6 hour train ride to Bremerhaven. I couldn't sleep on the train but I was pretty pumped. I also loaded 5 GB of music onto an SD card for the trip home. 

The car was covered with a filmy sea-mist from sitting for a week while I was in LA. I had to get it out of customs and find the nearest gas station. The look on the faces of the customs guys was priceless when I pulled up. I probably could've had fake papers and they wouldn't have noticed.

While I was getting gas, I asked where the nearest hand-wash car wash joint was. The lady pointed me in the right direction, and after eating a tasty Bratwurst, I gave the car a quick scrub in 44 degree weather 

The trip home was epic. I don't really believe in break in periods, so after I was comfortable that the wheels would not fall off, I gave it the beans onto the Autobahn onramp. Sport exhaust in sport mode really is worth the money spent. It's louder than I remember it being and it's quite haunting. When my wife asked what I like most about the car, my answer was, "It makes my balls tingle." :laugh:

Playing Follow the Leader or Tag is quite common on the Autobahns. There's usually a small train of a few very fast cars that haul ass down the left lane. Unfortunately, I didn't really run into anyone that wanted to play until pretty late in the trip. A Carrera S and a Panamera S were being led by an SLS AMG at ~150 mph or so. I saw the SLS' headlights approaching fast in my rearview (you learn headlights quick in Germany because the cars are so fast) so I let loose to speed up in the right lane and let them pass. I attached to the rear behind the Panamera and we zipped through the countryside for 20 clicks or so. The RS definitely has no problem keeping up. A nice change over the R32. The RS accelerates so effortlessly it defies belief. All that power from that little motor? Impressive. 

So I only got these crappy photos. I didn't grab the good camera because it's a bit bulky for such a long train ride. I'll get out the 5Dmk2 today and hopefully the sun makes an appearance for some photos. But I'm going to go wash it now before work 

As always, photos don't do it justice. The wheels look very good in person on the car. The red appears to be the same color and hue as the body paint. Interestingly, it's not glossy as was advertized. The wheels are entirely matte. I'll have to put on my winter wheels this weekend and I'll measure the cross section to determine if they're really 9" wide. I think they are.

All in all, the car is a head turner and looks very aggressive. It looks like it belongs on a track and I love it. I think I'm going to keep these stock wheels because I really do like the way it looks. :heart:










































- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

That is a N I C E looking colour combo! Excellent choice and again, congradulations! Does it feel weird to have the long wait over with? I have to say, I'm jealous of your 150mph on the autobahns. that kind of speed gets nothing but trouble in the states. I think I need to move to Germany! :laugh: Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Xpedite (Sep 7, 2011)

At long last, pics of a red TTRS riding on black/red rims! If there are others out there, I couldn't find them. Jealous. Are you going to leave the mirrors and splitter silver?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Jeremy, congrats on finally having your car. Enjoy the heck out of it - I know I would! The TT-RS is one of my favorite cars (right up there with the R8) that I've had the pleasure of driving.



- Jeremy - said:


> HWhen my wife asked what I like most about the car, my answer was, "It makes my balls tingle." :laugh:


Which reminds me of a semi-famous "incident" among the Fourtitude staff. A few years back, we had borrowed one of the very first V10 R8's in the US from Audi, and we had it at a show. Our staffer Bill was showing the car to a German gentleman who was very excited about it, though he didn't speak a lot of English. Bill ended up having the guy sit in the passenger seat while Bill sat in the driver's, started the car, and revved the hell out of it a couple of times for the guy.

The German guy gets this raptured look on his face, and is struggling to express himself in English. "This car..... this is.... is so.... I feel it in my behind! Is Amazing!" 

Every once and a while when something cool happens, one of us will still say "I feel it in my behind!" and everyone else will crack up.

Enjoy the car.

-Tim


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats Jeremy! From the look/ feel of things it appears that the TTRS is a home run.

Excellent initial observations as well. 

In the pictures from the side the silver splitter appears to takeaway from the rest of the car, do you have the same impression in person? 

Regarding the wheels: I read some posts back that Audi changed from gloss to matte - don't know why, but I prefer the gloss over matte. There may be a rim expert that can chime in on changing matte to gloss or vice versa.

The exhaust: how do I wish that I had went for it now that I read all of these positive remarks now that folks are finally starting to take delivery, argh! The non-sport didn't have much noise when I started it up -- haven't had the opportunity to drive it yet, but I will here soon.

Enjoy!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

AppleChilli said:


> Congrats Jeremy! From the look/ feel of things it appears that the TTRS is a home run.
> 
> Excellent initial observations as well.
> 
> ...


I had the opposite opinion. Without the silver bits, the car just looks like a TT. With the silver bits, the car looks like an RS. You definitely need to see them in person to form an opinion. Just like the black/red wheels. The car looks much better in person. It's quite menacing.

Audi changed the Titanium and Black wheels to matte. Personally, I prefer this.

The sport exhaust can definitely drone at low RPM's while cruising. I don't mind this, but some people might. Don't fret if you didn't order it. The APR and Milltek exhausts sound really good.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I'm a fan off classy matte black wheels. But IMO, the silver trim + black wheels + red car is clashing a little. Paint the silver optic trim matte black and I think it would all fit really well together (and be unique). But that's just one guy's opinion!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> I'm a fan off classy matte black wheels. But IMO, the silver trim + black wheels + red car is clashing a little. Paint the silver optic trim matte black and I think it would all fit really well together (and be unique). But that's just one guy's opinion!


Yeah, I'd love to see someone paint the bits matte black. It would look nice, but it won't be me that does it. I'd prefer to just change the wheels instead. Actually, it would be pretty easy to wrap them matte black. Hmm. I may try that when the weather warms up. :thumbup:

I know it looks clashy in the photos. But, for some reason, it works in person. Everyone that has an RS knows that it looks much better in person. The camera just can't capture the proportions or something. These cars have a 'presence' in person that don't show up in photos. The same goes for the aluminum and black wheels, IMO. Either separate or together.

I know this look is divisive. Everyone has different taste. I don't expect to please everyone 

- Jeremy -


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Yeah, I'd love to see someone paint the bits matte black. It would look nice, but it won't be me that does it. I'd prefer to just change the wheels instead. Actually, it would be pretty easy to wrap them matte black. Hmm. I may try that when the weather warms up. :thumbup:
> 
> I know it looks clashy in the photos. But, for some reason, it works in person. Everyone that has an RS knows that it looks much better in person. The camera just can't capture the proportions or something. These cars have a 'presence' in person that don't show up in photos. The same goes for the aluminum and black wheels, IMO. Either separate or together.
> 
> ...


Mate congrats!! FINALLY GOT IT!!! Bro it looks unreal!!!! Love the red!!

And ye wtf - our stupid car is so unphotogenic!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I've really fallen in love with my black wheels. I need to put my winter wheels on this weekend but I really don't want to!

- Jeremy -


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> I've really fallen in love with my black wheels. I need to put my winter wheels on this weekend but I really don't want to!
> 
> - Jeremy -


The red was my first choice, then Sepang, then ... Personally, I haven't met a color other than Pink or that bright purple, that I did not like it in. Wonder what the possibilities would have be if Audi had just rather extended the standard TT lineup of colors and exteriors? Would you have went with the red/black interior - that would look even more exclusive I'd think, but you can't go wrong w/ Alcantara as an alternative.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*decals of paintwork ? *



Axel1 said:


>


like the silver stripe


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

AppleChilli said:


> The red was my first choice, then Sepang, then ... Personally, I haven't met a color other than Pink or that bright purple, that I did not like it in. Wonder what the possibilities would have be if Audi had just rather extended the standard TT lineup of colors and exteriors? Would you have went with the red/black interior - that would look even more exclusive I'd think, but you can't go wrong w/ Alcantara as an alternative.


Nah, I don't like colorful interiors. Alcantara is perfect for me. I do wish there were more exterior color choices, though.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Nah, I don't like colorful interiors. Alcantara is perfect for me. I do wish there were more exterior color choices, though.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Not like we had a choice in the states... The first dealer I went to, I asked about getting the interior in gray Alcantara, like on the R8. And the response from Audi, was that it was not available, because that color option was not "crash tested" for the states. I guess because of the limited release in America, they chose very limited options for crash testing. I would bet this is why Canada was not getting the extended leather options.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

neonova6 said:


> Not like we had a choice in the states... The first dealer I went to, I asked about getting the interior in gray Alcantara, like on the R8. And the response from Audi, was that it was not available, because that color option was not "crash tested" for the states. I guess because of the limited release in America, they chose very limited options for crash testing. I would bet this is why Canada was not getting the extended leather options.


There is nothing in color optioning that requires "crash testing" of any kind. Perhaps your dealer was either under a misunderstanding themselves, or were giving you incorrect information. Anyone in the US should be able to get quite a wide variety of color choices through Audi Exclusive - it's extra money, but you can get very custom with it.

-Tim


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> There is nothing in color optioning that requires "crash testing" of any kind. Perhaps your dealer was either under a misunderstanding themselves, or were giving you incorrect information. Anyone in the US should be able to get quite a wide variety of color choices through Audi Exclusive - it's extra money, but you can get very custom with it.
> 
> -Tim


Audi wasn't open to any Audi exclusive orders on the TTRS interior, it was even a bit of a struggle to get my exclusive paint order accepted. I think they're at the point with demand that if they do too many exclusive orders it slows the line down and they already know they can sell every car they build.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is nothing in color optioning that requires "crash testing" of any kind. Perhaps your dealer was either under a misunderstanding themselves, or were giving you incorrect information. Anyone in the US should be able to get quite a wide variety of color choices through Audi Exclusive - it's extra money, but you can get very custom with it.
> 
> -Tim


"unfortunately Audi exclusive leather is unavailable on
the TT RS. The leather has not been crash-tested for this model so we
are unable to offer it in the U.S."

That came directly from someone in the Audi custom order department. Sounded like a line to me...  I would have been fine paying a little extra to get something other than a black interior. Though, I suppose the black will wear better in the long run.


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, looking for some truth. Forgive me if I'm a bit ignorant on these matters, but I somewhat impulsively went down to my local VW dealer last week and placed a order for a '12 VW R. As the wait is a few months, I figured I'd do a little due diligence to make sure there was nothing else I might be interested in. This led me to consider, perhaps oddly to some of you, the TT-RS. 

So yesterday, I shot an email to a dealer and asked, 'If I place an order today, when could I see a car?' The reply came back, you wont, its limited production, they are all sold out here in the US. I can get you a TTS in 90 days. 

So knowing the accuracy, veracity and intelligence level that some car salespeople are capable of, before I jettisoned the thought altogether, I figured I'd ask if that statement was correct. Perhaps this dealer had blown through their allotment and decided to play bait and switch or is it really not possible, even for an '13, to get place an order for one of these anymore? Thanks!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Tailwagger said:


> Hi, looking for some truth. Forgive me if I'm a bit ignorant on these matters, but I somewhat impulsively went down to my local VW dealer last week and placed a order for a '12 VW R. As the wait is a few months, I figured I'd do a little due diligence to make sure there was nothing else I might be interested in. This led me to consider, perhaps oddly to some of you, the TT-RS.
> 
> So yesterday, I shot an email to a dealer and asked, 'If I place an order today, when could I see a car?' The reply came back, you wont, its limited production, they are all sold out here in the US. I can get you a TTS in 90 days.
> 
> So knowing the accuracy, veracity and intelligence level that some car salespeople are capable of, before I jettisoned the thought altogether, I figured I'd ask if that statement was correct. Perhaps this dealer had blown through their allotment and decided to play bait and switch or is it really not possible, even for an '13, to get place an order for one of these anymore? Thanks!


Their response is somewhat accurate, but it's typical salesman bull****. Yes, the 2012's have sold out, but Audi is making approximately 500 more for 2013. No one knows for sure, but it's probably safe to assume that the MY13 production will begin around Spring like normal. Four to six months is a typical delivery timeline. Unless your dealership already has a TT RS allocated, then it can be 2-3 months. Realistically, you would likely get the car around September.

It's a difficult decision. I sold my '08 R32 to get the TT RS and I can't even describe how happy I am with the car. Yes, it's expensive, but it's definitely a keeper. One that, hopefully, maintains a relatively high value due to its exclusivity. My R32 sold for a very good price and there were 5,000 of them made. There will be only 1,000 TT RS's made for the US. I don't know if the Golf R will be exclusive or not.

It depends on your lifestyle and income level. If you can afford a semi-expensive, semi-inconvenient car and can bear to wait 9 months from now, then order the TT. I assure you that you won't be disappointed. On the other hand, the Golf R is actually a very nice car. It's pretty quick and definitely more convenient than the TT while costing 1/2 as much. 

Personally, my life absolutely revolves around fast cars and high octane fuel so the choice was obvious for me. My wife misses the R32 and she wants to consider trading the Mini Countryman for a Golf R at some point. Personally, I'm looking more in the direction of a Land Rover Evoque but I'm not sure she'll want it as much as I do. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Tailwagger said:


> Hi, looking for some truth. Forgive me if I'm a bit ignorant on these matters, but I somewhat impulsively went down to my local VW dealer last week and placed a order for a '12 VW R. As the wait is a few months, I figured I'd do a little due diligence to make sure there was nothing else I might be interested in. This led me to consider, perhaps oddly to some of you, the TT-RS.
> 
> So yesterday, I shot an email to a dealer and asked, 'If I place an order today, when could I see a car?' The reply came back, you wont, its limited production, they are all sold out here in the US. I can get you a TTS in 90 days.
> 
> So knowing the accuracy, veracity and intelligence level that some car salespeople are capable of, before I jettisoned the thought altogether, I figured I'd ask if that statement was correct. Perhaps this dealer had blown through their allotment and decided to play bait and switch or is it really not possible, even for an '13, to get place an order for one of these anymore? Thanks!


Haven't perused AutoTrader and Cars.com lately, but I guarantee you there's some TT-RS's on the ground now ready for immediate delivery. I would believe that all 2012's are "sold out" but that doesn't mean that all of them have actually been ordered by dealers. Call around if you're not stuck on location for buying.


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

- Jeremy - said:


> Their response is somewhat accurate, but it's typical salesman bull****. Yes, the 2012's have sold out, but Audi is making approximately 500 more for 2013. No one knows for sure, but it's probably safe to assume that the MY13 production will begin around Spring like normal. Four to six months is a typical delivery timeline. Unless your dealership already has a TT RS allocated, then it can be 2-3 months. Realistically, you would likely get the car around September.
> 
> It's a difficult decision. I sold my '08 R32 to get the TT RS and I can't even describe how happy I am with the car. Yes, it's expensive, but it's definitely a keeper. One that, hopefully, maintains a relatively high value due to its exclusivity. My R32 sold for a very good price and there were 5,000 of them made. There will be only 1,000 TT RS's made for the US. I don't know if the Golf R will be exclusive or not.
> 
> ...


First off thanks for the info! I thought that something like this might be the case. Nine months is a fairly long wait, but as this whole exercise was pretty much started on an impulse, its not out of the question. Money, of course, is always an issue, but I'm fortunate enough not to have to worry much about it. The way I avoid allowing desire to get the best of me is by paying cash. Writing one 5 figure check has a way of making you think little harder about things than writing a three figure one ever month. 

Here in the NE US, given the speed limits and the general demeanor of law enforcement, I do worry that the RS is really just too much of a temptation for the street and the only thing that can truly come of it in my hands is jail time. Given I race a dedicated car I can't really justify it as a dual purpose track toy. My current DD is a GTI, largely because it does everything reasonably well and despite being FWD, handles competently and is quite fun to drive. The R just struck me as a better version, the AWD and the potential for a Haldex mod to bias the car rearward is very appealing. The TT-RS has crept into my head as really the ultimate expression of the same formula. 

I've owned a special edition 911 C2 from Brumos Racing for ten years now which currently only has 17K miles on it. Its largely sits because as great as the car is, it really can neither serve as a race car nor as a commuter. This car, be it R or RS is for everyday. I've seen the poll question, where it seems that most of you are actually using the cars as commuters, but I'd like to ask one further question about that which requires a little setup. 

Years ago I owned an E30 M3 (US). I loved that car for a whole host of reasons, but the biggest one was that it was happily schizophrenic. It was perfectly content just loafing around at 35 MPH behind some elderly turtle, but when you decided it was go time, it could fly. After we parted ways, I tried several times to buy a E36 M3, but just could never do it. It was quick, but it simply could never be driven in a relaxed fashion. It just wanted to go all the time. This really is the biggest question I have before I'd plop down the deposit and grit my teeth for the 9 month wait. I'd like to recapture that E30 M3 spirit. From all the reviews, its pretty obvious the car can go ungodly fast, but my hope is, given the TT-RS's massive broad torque, it can also be driven in a very laid back manner and not be screaming at you all the time, "Hey moron, I'm bored as hell. Why did you buy me in the first place? Pass that idiot and lets get going huh?" 

So bottom line for me is that if the TT-RS has that magical ability to be both rip snorter and gentile daily companion, its easily worth the nine months and extra 20Gs to me. Perhaps you and other owners can comment. Sorry for the verbosity, thanks again!


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> Haven't perused AutoTrader and Cars.com lately, but I guarantee you there's some TT-RS's on the ground now ready for immediate delivery. I would believe that all 2012's are "sold out" but that doesn't mean that all of them have actually been ordered by dealers. Call around if you're not stuck on location for buying.


There are two around at present and I suppose I could just go out and snap one up, but for various reasons, it would be more convenient to do that a few months from now.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

I also agree that probably all of the order allocations have been sold out. In my search for a TT RS I was unable to get a dealer on the west coast that was willing to take an order and that was in November.

Occasionally you will find a car that comes in to a dealer with an allocation that is unspoken for. But they are very rare and are scooped up very quickly. Dealers do trade these available allocations with each other for allocations of other desireable Audis.

The avenue that I worked thru was canceled orders on incoming cars. This was the best way for me. You have to wait just as long as if you were the origninal orderer. But you get the chance to put a deposit down to save the car for you.

The big negative is you have to talk to every dealer in a coverage area that you feel comfortable dealing with. Leaving your name and contact information and desired colors and options and hope for a call. Thru the month of December I got calls for 4 available canceled orders.

The most frustrating part was contacting and dealing with the dealers as they are not all created equal and some of them I would never do business with. Some were really great and would bend over backwards to help you.
Since the TT RS is limited in quantity. When a dealer gets one, they will not let it go to another dealer, as they want to make all the profit on the deal, so there is no cooperation between dealers. This is the greed part that drove me crazy thru my search.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Tailwagger said:


> So bottom line for me is that if the TT-RS has that magical ability to be both rip snorter and gentile daily companion, its easily worth the nine months and extra 20Gs to me. Perhaps you and other owners can comment. Sorry for the verbosity, thanks again!


Absolutely! The interior is a great place to spend time, very comfortable and plenty of gadgets. The engine makes so much torque that you can happily shuffle down the road with the engine down around 2200 rpm and easily pick up pace without needing to downshift. The clutch isn't really that heavy and is very easy to modulate, transmission shifts sweetly, brakes aren't too grabby. The best part is the engine still sounds fantastic just loafing around town like this. No need to wring it all the way out to enjoy the noise.

I really think it is just about the ultimate daily driver.


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

I sent out an email to another dealer, a little further away, but known to be pretty straight shooters. They claim 5 months. That I can live with. You guys are starting to convince me, hmm... I'll let you know if I pull the trigger.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

And I do know someone looking for a Rising Blue GolfR right now if you do end up switching to the RS.


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> And I do know someone looking for a Rising Blue GolfR right now if you do end up switching to the RS.


My order is not scheduled to arrive till April/May. I'm sure they could do better. Last I checked there were a few on cars.com in the NE area. IIRC, 4DR in CT, one in NH and a 2dr in MA.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

GordonM said:


> When a dealer gets one, they will not let it go to another dealer, as they want to make all the profit on the deal, so there is no cooperation between dealers. This is the greed part that drove me crazy thru my search.
> 
> Hope this helps.


My dealer has sold four TT-RS's. Mine was first, followed by a black one that the buyer backed out on. It took them about a month to sell that one, it had every option. Next was another Sepang Blue, THAT THEY TOOK IN ON DEALER TRADE, brought in for a customer. When it got there, the erstwhile buyer decided on an S5 instead. They sold it within two weeks. Their last allocation for the year was a Suzuka Grey that was presold. Dealers make lots of claims, but I'm pretty sure mine's telling me the truth when they say they're the number three dealer in the US based on sales, and 2nd in R8 sales.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Absolutely! The interior is a great place to spend time, very comfortable and plenty of gadgets. The engine makes so much torque that you can happily shuffle down the road with the engine down around 2200 rpm and easily pick up pace without needing to downshift. The clutch isn't really that heavy and is very easy to modulate, transmission shifts sweetly, brakes aren't too grabby. The best part is the engine still sounds fantastic just loafing around town like this. No need to wring it all the way out to enjoy the noise.
> 
> I really think it is just about the ultimate daily driver.


I completely agree with John. I've only had mine a week, but it's entirely liveable on a daily basis. The clutch isn't heavy in stop n' go traffic and the car isn't high strung so you can easily putter in low RPMs without any drama. And, of course, when it goes, boy, does it really go.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Attention Tailwagger (or anyone else interested), my salesman told me today he's got one more TT-RS coming in due on March 23. He says it's Sepang but there is still a rapidly narrowing window to change its configuration. Let me know if you want contact info.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> Attention Tailwagger (or anyone else interested), my salesman told me today he's got one more TT-RS coming in due on March 23. He says it's Sepang but there is still a rapidly narrowing window to change its configuration. Let me know if you want contact info.


Would love the dealer's contact data. My North Atlanta Audi dealer informed me my Sepang Blue was delayed to the 2013 MY, and mid-summer.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

InTTruder said:


> Would love the dealer's contact data. My North Atlanta Audi dealer informed me my Sepang Blue was delayed to the 2013 MY, and mid-summer.


Check your PM's.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Tailwagger said:


> ... and asked, 'If I place an order today, when could I see a car?' The reply came back, you wont, its limited production, they are all sold out...


As others have posted: that's bi11$h1+.

As you are in Boston: there's an Ibis White RS at IRA Audi in Peabody MA waiting for a buyer.


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

32vSC said:


> As others have posted: that's bi11$h1+.
> 
> As you are in Boston: there's an Ibis White RS at IRA Audi in Peabody MA waiting for a buyer.


Yep, thanks. One of the two around I was referring to above. I'm in no real rush so if I can order one the way I want it, no frills, just alcantara, heat seats, wing delete, color to be determined, I'd prefer to go that way.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rhea Leader finally reached port of San Diego! It's so close now, I can taste the Alcantara. opcorn:


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


I:heart:this color on the TT RS


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

neonova6 said:


> Rhea Leader finally reached port of San Diego! It's so close now, I can taste the Alcantara. opcorn:


Awesome! Probably just another week!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Gorgeous!


Yeah! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

more pics of our beauty... poetry in motion!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

my favorite...

note: wall paper size images are here: http://www.caranddriver.com/photos-11q4/427036/2012-audi-tt-rs-us-spec-photo-427104


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got word that my car is built and is now being shipped! T- 4weeks! Got the last 4 digits of my VIN but not the rest of it. 😏. I need to chill as I've been reading the same articles/reviews over and over again...

Axel, do you have any Phantom black, NO titanium pack, NO optic, NO CF mirror pics?? But WITH tinted windows 

Also, is there a way to find out what boat it's on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

> Axel, do you have any Phantom black, NO titanium pack, NO optic, NO CF mirror pics?? But WITH tinted windows


can't find one with tinted windows...


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is my black one with colormatched mirrors. No tinted windows though.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> Here is my black one with colormatched mirrors. No tinted windows though.


So clean! Thanks for post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumanoff (Jan 22, 2012)

*Just joined....Thanks for insight*

Hi, placed an order yesterday and hopefully will be getting good news in 1-2 days. Definitely becoming a scarce commodity.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

mumanoff said:


> Hi, placed an order yesterday and hopefully will be getting good news in 1-2 days. Definitely becoming a scarce commodity.


Nice! Congrads mate and welcome to the family. Did your dealer have a open allocation? Will it be a MY2013?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Nice! Congrads mate and welcome to the family. Did your dealer have a open allocation? Will it be a MY2013?


I asked that question when I ordered mine. I think the reality is the dealer wouldn't know this info since the factory sets the year. That's a tough question to get an answer to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

HRE P40S


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^do you know what size? Looks like 18...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

AppleChilli said:


> ^^^do you know what size? Looks like 18...


_HRE P40S _
_Brushed _
_19x9 ( +15mm more aggressive than OEM) _
_OEM Rubber _

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/audi/265203-audi-tt-rs-hre-p40s-wheels-boutique.html#post3427426


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

tdi-bart said:


> i have raced boss mustangs, camaros, challengers, and the 550hp cts-v's, all won except a 997 turbo i lost to, but that race i didnt launch cause i wasn't sure he was going to race and my traction control kicked in shifting from 1-2, still it was only a car length at the end of 4th
> 
> a chip will fix that soon


Sorry no chance unless they had no clue how to drive or maybe you only race to 50-60mph and AWD helped. Boss Mustang and CTS-V will smoke this car especially from a roll where Quattro does not provide that much of an advantage.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Sorry no chance unless they had no clue how to drive or maybe you only race to 50-60mph and AWD helped. Boss Mustang and CTS-V will smoke this car especially from a roll where Quattro does not provide that much of an advantage.


I wouldn't say it "smokes it" but...

"Cadillac CTS-V Coupe: Power comes from the same supercharged 6.2L V8 that sits in the CTS-V sedan – putting out 556-hp and a peak torque of 551 lb-ft. Mated to either a Tremec TR6060 6-speed manual with a dual-disc clutch or a Hydra-Matic 6L90 6-speed automatic with paddle-shift control, the CTS-V Coupe can sprint from 0-60 mph in 3.9 seconds. Braking power comes from Brembo brakes, 6-piston calipers in the front and 4-piston calipers in the rear."
http://www.egmcartech.com/2010/08/08/video-cadillac-cts-v-coupe-vs-audi-rs5-bmw-m3-and-shelby-gt500/

"Among some of the impressive numbers Motor Trend recorded were a 0-60 mph time of 4.0 seconds and a 12.3 second quarter mile time at 115.8 mph. Those are some serious numbers that you don’t get out of cars that cost twice as much as the Boss 302 Mustang. Motor Trend also took the Boss 302 Mustang around Laguna Seca with professional driver Jonathan Bomarito with some even more surprising results."
http://www.stangtv.com/news/motor-trend-tests-2012-boss-302-mustang-4-0-second-0-60-mph/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Sorry no chance unless they had no clue how to drive or maybe you only race to 50-60mph and AWD helped. Boss Mustang and CTS-V will smoke this car especially from a roll where Quattro does not provide that much of an advantage.


the cts-v was from a stop, so awd clearly helped, this was not the first cts-v either, raced both a sedan and coupe

the mustang was from a roll, multiple times

i live at 1000m+ altitude so mustang lost around 10% power, but cts-v was fair, yes most drivers probably suck, i'm pretty experienced, but the cars looking on don't know these 2 details all they see is one car being faster than another haha

i can't wait for chip :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> Just got word that my car is built and is now being shipped! T- 4weeks! Got the last 4 digits of my VIN but not the rest of it. &#55357;&#56847;. I need to chill as I've been reading the same articles/reviews over and over again...
> 
> Axel, do you have any Phantom black, NO titanium pack, NO optic, NO CF mirror pics?? But WITH tinted windows
> 
> ...


 Here's my baby with Tint; sounds like yours is same spec as mine??? 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5561768-Big-RS-Wash!-)&p=75522091#post75522091 

Goto this thread to see how it looks.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Noticed something interesting when I washed today, not sure if anyone knows of this (you prob do), on the inside of my calipers where my pads are there was a Brembo symbol.. I didn't know the brakes we have are Brembos???


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Here's my baby with Tint; sounds like yours is same spec as mine???
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5561768-Big-RS-Wash!-)&p=75522091#post75522091
> 
> Goto this thread to see how it looks.


 Your ride looks epic! Ours are similar but the diff is mine has Alcantara but no titanium package. 

Love the tint! Surprisingly it's the first phantom black, no CF, with tint that I've seen a pic of. 

I am loosing my mind waiting for mine to arrive. : /


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Noticed something interesting when I washed today, not sure if anyone knows of this (you prob do), on the inside of my calipers where my pads are there was a Brembo symbol.. I didn't know the brakes we have are Brembos???


 Ja, I guess you missed the other thread. Our calipers are Brembos which are the same as a 2010 STI. So if you need to buy pads, search for STI pads. Not TTRS. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anthony1111 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone! 

Just picked up my Suzuka Gray last week in Dallas Texas. The four drive back to back to Houston was just plain awesome. 

Has anyone ever tried taking out the DVD thats in our radio? I push the button, but nothing pops out. I try putting in a CD to listen, but the CD wont go in. Im sure Im missing something here. Just not sure what.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Anthony1111 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Just picked up my Suzuka Gray last week in Dallas Texas. The four drive back to back to Houston was just plain awesome.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried taking out the DVD thats in our radio? I push the button, but nothing pops out. I try putting in a CD to listen, but the CD wont go in. Im sure Im missing something here. Just not sure what.


 The dealer forgot to unlock the CD, it is locked in there at the factory so no one steals the Nav CD, I had to get mine fixed. 

Now my issue is when you take it out the Nav doesnt work so I can not listen to a CD while using the Nav.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

Axel1 said:


>


 That is SWEET, if I wouldn't lose my shirt I would trade mine in for one. Maybe next year.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


 You ARE bringing your Sepang Blue car to Quattro de Mayo this year, correct?

http://www.quattrodemayo.com/


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

InTTruder said:


> You ARE bringing your Sepang Blue car to Quattro de Mayo this year, correct?
> 
> http://www.quattrodemayo.com/


 your site looks great! I'll consider it, but I might not get that Friday off... might have to join on Saturday.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Anthony1111 (Jan 17, 2012)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> The dealer forgot to unlock the CD, it is locked in there at the factory so no one steals the Nav CD, I had to get mine fixed.
> 
> Now my issue is when you take it out the Nav doesnt work so I can not listen to a CD while using the Nav.


 anyone know how the dealer unlocks the CD? Just my luck I take my car in and they wont have any idea what Im talking about.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anthony1111 said:


> anyone know how the dealer unlocks the CD? Just my luck I take my car in and they wont have any idea what Im talking about.


 You're saying the dealer that sold you a ttrs has no idea how to unlock it? I'm surprised that Audi gave allocation to a dealer like that. I'd ream them. 👎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> your site looks great! I'll consider it, but I might not get that Friday off... might have to join on Saturday.


 Since I won't have mine likely until June, youi'll HAVE to stand in. Join us Saturday, we'd love to have you and that gorgeous color there.

TED


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> Your ride looks epic! Ours are similar but the diff is mine has Alcantara but no titanium package.
> 
> Love the tint! Surprisingly it's the first phantom black, no CF, with tint that I've seen a pic of.
> 
> ...


 Thanks man. Yea it's a bit different, even in aus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

nice TTRS Forza pics...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> nice TTRS Forza pics...


 lol mad!! Well have to race sometime! Find me; my xbox live name name is JSTTRS  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

And who is in the lead? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Picked up my baby this afternoon. Only 14 miles on the odometer when I picked her up, and all of 51 at this moment. But WOW  What a fantastic vehicle. I could NOT be more happy!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> Picked up my baby this afternoon. Only 14 miles on the odometer when I picked her up, and all of 51 at this moment. But WOW  What a fantastic vehicle. I could NOT be more happy!


 My car's twin!!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Picked up my baby this afternoon. Only 14 miles on the odometer when I picked her up, and all of 51 at this moment. But WOW  What a fantastic vehicle. I could NOT be more happy!


 Congrats! I envy you. I'm dying waiting for mine as it's suppose to arrive in 3 weeks!!

What are your impressions of it? Would love to hear. 

J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So I saw somewhere in this thread that west coast cars come through Houston now? It seems that my RS is going to be on the Nippon Highway: 

http://www.pwl.de/static/schedules/vwl_hb.pdf 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=357892000&header=true 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de....177866&centery=53.33498&zoom=10&type_color=7 

My delivery is ETA 3/5.... Any other TTRS buddies on that boat? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

EDIT: I take that back... I could also be on the olympian highway. The ETA for houson is 23rd of Feb assuming a truck drive to CA takes


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> So I saw somewhere in this thread that west coast cars come through Houston now? It seems that my RS is going to be on the Nippon Highway:
> 
> http://www.pwl.de/static/schedules/vwl_hb.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

J662 said:


> This is interesting. Mine is suppose to arrive in SD on feb 20th from what my sales rep says. How can I narrow down to what boat it will be on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Have him double check the date. The schedule above doesn't show any ships arriving in San Diego on the 20th.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Have him double check the date. The schedule above doesn't show any ships arriving in San Diego on the 20th.


 Sorry, should have been more specific. He said that it should land *around* the 20th, it will take a couple days to get to the dealership from the port and another 2 days to clean it up, PDI, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah but the only San Diego arrival listed is March 16, that doesn't seem to be around February anything


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yeah but the only San Diego arrival listed is March 16, that doesn't seem to be around February anything


 How would one know that is even the list that their RS is on? Not doubting it but all it says is VW logistics...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just sent a message to my rep asking him if it's possible my car would be trucked from Houston to SD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

J662 said:


> How would one know that is even the list that their RS is on? Not doubting it but all it says is VW logistics...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's the master list for all VAG shipments coming to the US. This what we've been using since last August. Is it possible that maybe it's coming in to Houston?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Yeah I had the same question I've emailed my dealer about the houston thing, I was hoping someone else on here would know. Perhaps the list is wrong or the only one is on the 16th?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Yeah I had the same question I've emailed my dealer about the houston thing, I was hoping someone else on here would know. Perhaps the list is wrong or the only one is on the 16th?


 I'll let you know what I found out. My Rep got back to me via text and said this:

"I will check with the port tomorrow for you around 3 pm. I will let you know what I find out. I have never seen this doc before and it's from volks, Audis ship to San Diego if being sold in Southern Cal. Will be in touch tomorrow with aprox. Delivery dates."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> I'll let you know what I found out. My Rep got back to me via text and said this:
> 
> "I will check with the port tomorrow for you around 3 pm. I will let you know what I find out. I have never seen this doc before and it's from volks, Audis ship to San Diego if being sold in Southern Cal. Will be in touch tomorrow with aprox. Delivery dates."
> 
> ...


 Interesting. The pdf there was mentioned I think in this thread for tracking. Perhaps there is a different list somewhere for audi. The dealer did confirm audis are loaded on a ship in Emden, so maybe the schedule is different for audi. Don't know.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Interesting. The pdf there was mentioned I think in this thread for tracking. Perhaps there is a different list somewhere for audi. The dealer did confirm audis are loaded on a ship in Emden, so maybe the schedule is different for audi. Don't know.


 Talked to my Audi rep and he spoke with the port...said my rs is scheduled to come in week of the 20th sono change. I guess there are other ships! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Targa Wrest Point 2012 - Audi TTRS Close/Close*


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> *Targa Wrest Point 2012 - Audi TTRS Close/Close*


To go along with the video. What an insane car: http://news.kwautomotive.com/pictures/news_4333/KW_Audi_TT-RS.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Talked to my Audi rep and he spoke with the port...said my rs is scheduled to come in week of the 20th sono change. I guess there are other ships!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the boat from my dealer: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=354410000

It seems that audi doesn't post all shipments on that list. Perhaps they only post shipments that are ALL audi/vw.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Got the boat from my dealer: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=354410000
> 
> It seems that audi doesn't post all shipments on that list. Perhaps they only post shipments that are ALL audi/vw.


I bet ours is on the same boat. I know you originally said the ETA was 3/5 but then you said Feb 23rd. 

My rep said around Feb 20th for mine so I would think they are in the same boat, literally 

What do you think? You live in so cal right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Our man from Oz !!*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Great viewing posts Axe-man, as usually. very much enjoy all your submits!

Got me wondering what a wheel with sepang blue mated to the sepang car would look like, Should be a custom order option.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Got the boat from my dealer: http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=354410000
> 
> It seems that audi doesn't post all shipments on that list. Perhaps they only post shipments that are ALL audi/vw.


So I did a bit more research and this is what I found. Looks like the only ship coming in to the SD port is Aphrodite Leader. Are you sure that yours is going to be on the Sagittarius Leader? 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

The Red and Black wheels do not do it for me.

Not sure what it is, maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

but what if it were imola yellow (car & wheel accent) with yellow interior stitching?

That's how i'll order the next TT-RS with 7-speed DSG tranny. & the Ti/black components.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LongviewTx said:


> but what if it were imola yellow (car & wheel accent) with yellow interior stitching?
> 
> That's how i'll order the next TT-RS with 7-speed DSG tranny. & the Ti/black components.


Uh, you and me both! I was gonna order this one in IY, but I was told it would delay my order. I just sold my IY GTI 20th AE in November.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*bigstu's great looking TT RS...*


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> Uh, you and me both! I was gonna order this one in IY, but I was told it would delay my order. I just sold my IY GTI 20th AE in November.


maybe one day, ~ 3 .5 years from now


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Axel1 said:


>


I see you found my Flickr page


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

krenshaw said:


> I see you found my Flickr page


Beautiful car & setting! keep em coming.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

That Ipamena Brown is stunning!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

as350 said:


> That Ipamena Brown is stunning!


Yeah, that's a pretty sexy color. I bet it looks incredible with a nice warm sun at a low angle on a summer evening.

- Jeremy -


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Axel1 said:


> Beautiful car & setting! keep em coming.


Thanks! I'm LOVING the pics you're posting here. 

Here's a couple more from that night (I only had my little point & shoot & no tripod with me that night, so not the best pics).


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*amazing shot of Josh's car!!*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice pix Axel1!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Solidworks render...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


> Solidworks render...


Now that is awesome.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*not polished, in maximum utilization mode*


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

LongviewTx said:


>


Hmm. Either she's really clean and that's the gray track surface reflecting off the paint or she's really, really dirty and you should be ashamed of yourself 

I always spend the day before a track day washing and polishing the car. Only to get it covered in bug guts during the 3 hour drive to the track. I really need to market temporary, easy to use film for trips...

EDIT: Nevermind. tracwrap.com

- Jeremy -


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Yea, I had her perfectly clean and polished but it rained on the trip to Dallas/Fort Worth the day before and that was the road grime produced. Had no time or place to clean back up so left it as a protective film for the remainder of the weekend. I really was a bit ashamed! The numbers sucked too.

But the car is awesome on the track and I can't wait to do it again in March, with or without an APR "boost".


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

*Read the signs*


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

IPSA said:


> Read the signs


looking good mon :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> So I did a bit more research and this is what I found. Looks like the only ship coming in to the SD port is Aphrodite Leader. Are you sure that yours is going to be on the Sagittarius Leader?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like I am: http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/

The Sagittarius leader is scheduled to dock at Long Beach on 3/3, and my car is scheduled for delivery on the week of 3/5. The ship has already passed through the panama canal on 2/20.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Looks like I am: http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/
> 
> The Sagittarius leader is scheduled to dock at Long Beach on 3/3, and my car is scheduled for delivery on the week of 3/5. The ship has already passed through the panama canal on 2/20.



Are you in San Diego or LB? I checked with my dealer last week and the status changed to 3/3. I have no idea which ship my car is on. He said the port won't tell him due to security reasons. He said that the cars have been arriving a week early which would mean mine could come in next week sometime. 

I wonder if our cars are on the same ship? Here's the port schedule for San Diego and I don't see Sagitarius leader. The only ship coming in to port around end of Feb is Altair leader. I don't know...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Are you in San Diego or LB? I checked with my dealer last week and the status changed to 3/3. I have no idea which ship my car is on. He said the port won't tell him due to security reasons. He said that the cars have been arriving a week early which would mean mine could come in next week sometime.
> 
> I wonder if our cars are on the same ship? Here's the port schedule for San Diego and I don't see Sagitarius leader. The only ship coming in to port around end of Feb is Altair leader. I don't know...
> 
> ...


Well the dealer first said san diego, then they asked audi directly which said my car was on the Sagittarius Leader which looks like it's going to dock in long beach on 3/3 according to my previous link. That timing lines up with the estimate of the week of 3/5 showing in the dealer's ordering web site. 

So we'll see I guess. But it seems that it's on track so the week after next I'm expecting to take delivery. I definitely feel like a kid on christmas.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Well the dealer first said san diego, then they asked audi directly which said my car was on the Sagittarius Leader which looks like it's going to dock in long beach on 3/3 according to my previous link. That timing lines up with the estimate of the week of 3/5 showing in the dealer's ordering web site.
> 
> So we'll see I guess. But it seems that it's on track so the week after next I'm expecting to take delivery. I definitely feel like a kid on christmas.


Well, from what you just mentioned I'd have to think ours are on the same ship. Kid on Christmas is right. I'm dying here. 2 weeks feels like eternity. I'm frustrated cause I have to go out of town on biz end of that week so I hope I get it prior to my trip. 

What packages and color did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> What packages and color did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sepang, Aluminum, Tech, Alcantara, Fixed wing. How about you?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Sepang, Aluminum, Tech, Alcantara, Fixed wing. How about you?


I test drove one at a dealer that was like yours. Sepang looked really good with the optic package. 

I got Phantom Black, Tech, Alcantara, fixed wing. 

I haven't seen an RS's in SD yet, however my friend saw a white one...you see any? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Hahah HAYYY !!!

How did you find this???

Man I had a FULL photoshoot get done on my car by a mate... I will post them up ASAP - they are EPIC !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Son of a !!! hahaha!! 

That is hilarious - Axel man I don't know how you found these! 

There are lots more that weren't posted but emailed to me.. Do you want them in this thread or in it's own?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Do you want them in this thread or in it's own?


Post em both places... they are epic!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


My dirty girl- in need of a bath. Who wants the job?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Well the dealer first said san diego, then they asked audi directly which said my car was on the Sagittarius Leader which looks like it's going to dock in long beach on 3/3 according to my previous link. That timing lines up with the estimate of the week of 3/5 showing in the dealer's ordering web site.
> 
> So we'll see I guess. But it seems that it's on track so the week after next I'm expecting to take delivery. I definitely feel like a kid on christmas.


Here's the updated list I found from the port of San Diego. Sagittarius leader will dock in San Diego. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> My dirty girl- in need of a bath. Who wants the job?



if that's dirty I dont wanna be clean 

I must say again that's a great colour... so many varying shades, tones and highlights....kinda like a red version of Sepang


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> if that's dirty I dont wanna be clean
> 
> I must say again that's a great colour... so many varying shades, tones and highlights....kinda like a red version of Sepang



I agree. Much more more fun dirty.  But it's shameful how much road grim is on it, plus getting crap from friends about it. If it's 60ish again in Philly this week I'll try again, otherwise suck it up and pay someone to hand wash. 

Btw- clean in that photo - it's right before pick up at dealership. I would be shamed to post a pic of it right now.

This color has been worth every $ I paid for it. Plus I'm amused every time I see a photo of the car floating around the internet. And yes, very much like Sepang in that it looks very different over the course of the day. Can't wait for the gang to see it at the NE G2G. 



On an unrelated note - since it's been a while since I've loved a car enough to spend hours detailing it myself - what's everyone using on their cars?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Here's the updated list I found from the port of San Diego. Sagittarius leader will dock in San Diego.


Awesome... I wonder how long it takes to unload the ship. It probably is going to only take about a day to take a drive up to northern california.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

fjork_duf said:


> Awesome... I wonder how long it takes to unload the ship. It probably is going to only take about a day to take a drive up to northern california.


It's usually about a week between ship landing in port and the car arriving at the dealer. Longest week evar!!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

so I could potentially take delivery on 3/10 :thumbup:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It's usually about a week between ship landing in port and the car arriving at the dealer. Longest week evar!!


Yeah my dealer said up to a week but it could take as little as 2 days. Crap, I am going out of town on the 11th! I want to be in possession of the car as I don't want it sitting at the dealership...nervous about someone taking it for a joy ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> so I could potentially take delivery on 3/10 :thumbup:


👍👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Since this seems to be the unofficial TT-RS photo thread, I figured I'd throw these in here, for those that didn't seem them in my intro thread.

Hope you enjoy!

PS -- just let me know if it's annoying to double-post these pics and I'll stop


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Post 2276 is the best photograph I've seen yet of Panther Black Crystal.

I'm not going to start my own "I got mine" thread. But, I gotta post at least one picture. So, here's my Panther Black RS:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> Since this seems to be the unofficial TT-RS photo thread, I figured I'd throw these in here, for those that didn't seem them in my intro thread.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> PS -- just let me know if it's annoying to double-post these pics and I'll stop


It's hard enough waiting for my car to arrive...seeing more killer pics of the rs really doesn't help. Thanks a lot! 😭


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

32vSC said:


> Post 2276 is the best photograph I've seen yet of Panther Black Crystal.
> 
> I'm not going to start my own "I got mine" thread. But, I gotta post at least one picture. So, here's my Panther Black RS:


Looks very pure black, not purple-ish like other Panther Black pictures have shown.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Marty said:


> Looks very pure black, not purple-ish like other Panther Black pictures have shown.


Note my compliment to the unnamed photographer of the picture in 2276. Panther is extremely difficult to capture in a picture in its full visual glory. From a distance, in certain light, it looks pure black. Up close, in soft light, it is very complex. 

This is a poor picture of my RS that captures the metal flake better than the outdoor picture but not as good as that in 2276:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*TTRS Photoshoot*

Hi guys,

So I had a mate do a bit of a photoshoot on my car; he did an awesome job! Check out the pics! 










































































































































































































































































































ENJOY!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I had a mate do a bit of a photoshoot on my car; he did an awesome job! Check out the pics!
> 
> ...


EPIC!👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I was intalling my H&R Clubsport coilovers today. And when I took the fender liners out to disconnect the Mag-Ride plugs, I found some ducttapes!

Audi's Truth in Engineering? LOL :laugh::laugh: :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

dogdrive said:


> I was intalling my H&R Clubsport coilovers today. And when I took the fender liners out to disconnect the Mag-Ride plugs, I found some ducttapes!
> 
> Audi's Truth in Engineering? LOL :laugh::laugh: :facepalm::facepalm:


Get over it, yeah.:facepalm:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Audi Gmbh has 'vetted' the order/allocation number. The fuse is lit!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Black Cherry Pearl Effect*


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Black Cherry looks so good!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> It's hard enough waiting for my car to arrive...seeing more killer pics of the rs really doesn't help. Thanks a lot! 😭
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sagittarius Leader is heading for Port Hueneme : http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=354410000

Probably to drop off lesser BMWs and other brands that suck. Where is audi's port? It seems this ship will go to Long Beach then to San Diego.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

dogdrive said:


> I was intalling my H&R Clubsport coilovers today. And when I took the fender liners out to disconnect the Mag-Ride plugs, I found some ducttapes!
> 
> Audi's Truth in Engineering? LOL :laugh::laugh: :facepalm::facepalm:


That's not duct tape. It's a unidirectional bonding strip! No doubt TUV approved. :laugh:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Sagittarius Leader is heading for Port Hueneme : http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=354410000
> 
> Probably to drop off lesser BMWs and other brands that suck. Where is audi's port? It seems this ship will go to Long Beach then to San Diego.


Hahaha. Classic. 

Yeah, that's the exact path it's taking. I'm going to be pissed off if I can't get my car before I have to leave to go back east on the 11th for biz. You're in northern Cali right? What brought you to buy one in SD?

In SD, I think Audi/VW dock is here:










By the way, in attempt to get him to park in SD first, I tried to coax the captain with a case of beer as he passed by my house but the bastard just kept going north! Oh well. I tried. 

This wait is so painful. Or as JohnLZ7W put it, "it's the longest week evar!"

Here's some SD port specific to autos FAQ's...though it was interesting: 

http://www.portofsd.com/questions.asp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Sagittarius Leader is heading for Port Hueneme : http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=354410000
> 
> Probably to drop off lesser BMWs and other brands that suck. Where is audi's port? It seems this ship will go to Long Beach then to San Diego.


Sag. has left the Hueneme Port. Headed to LB and should dock there tomorrow AM. That's a day earlier than expected. The only thing is that I'm not sure if they work on the weekends at the port. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

California. Lonshremen. What do you think?:screwy:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Sag. has left the Hueneme Port. Headed to LB and should dock there tomorrow AM. That's a day earlier than expected. The only thing is that I'm not sure if they work on the weekends at the port.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!!!! So F'ing close. 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=354410000&zoom=10&olddate=lastknown

I also noticed the ship seems to be running at the blazing speed of 10.3 knots when heading for port hueneme. Hahah they're in no hurry.

I NEEDS MAH TTRS SPEEDZ!!!!>!>!>!!>!>

Oh and to answer a previous question I didn't purchase in SD, my car needs to make a truck ride to the SF Bay area.

:-((( So if you're in down you'll most likely be posting sexy pics before I take delivery.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a video about cars being loaded on and off a cargo vessel. Thought it was interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bbPJhS0byw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Damn!!!! So F'ing close.
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=354410000&zoom=10&olddate=lastknown
> 
> ...


Sag leader just left Long Beach at a blazing 3.7 knots and headed for SD! 









Yes, I can't wait to take pic and I'll def be posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> Another big thing to be announced was the release of the highly anticipated UPD flashing station. Now, APR dealers will be able to flash ALL Siemens and Bosch ECU’s in house. Happy now, B8 S4 and TTRS Owners?


"In-house", but not "in-car". Not thrilled about someone disassembling my car to remove the ECU.

Shouldn't these posts be in APR's thread?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> "In-house", but not "in-car". Not thrilled about someone disassembling my car to remove the ECU.
> 
> Shouldn't these posts be in APR's thread?


moved...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Axel1 said:


>


What size/offset does those Rotiform's have. ???


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Sag leader just left Long Beach at a blazing 3.7 knots and headed for SD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagittarius leader has already left the port of SD!!!

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...23.3836&centery=33.42467&zoom=10&type_color=7

Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

fjork_duf said:


> Sagittarius leader has already left the port of SD!!!
> 
> Shouldn't be too long now.


excited for ya!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Sagittarius leader has already left the port of SD!!!
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...23.3836&centery=33.42467&zoom=10&type_color=7
> 
> Shouldn't be too long now.


I would think our sales guys will call Monday. They should!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Sagittarius leader has already left the port of SD!!!
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de...23.3836&centery=33.42467&zoom=10&type_color=7
> 
> Shouldn't be too long now.


Check out the last post on this page. Should give you some indication as to how long it will take to get to SF from SD:

http://forums.audiworld.com/archive/index.php/t-2790105.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

The smaller, lighter MkIII


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha, congrads on making it this far! And for me it was the longest 12 days ever! Mine arrived in port on January 18th. I drover her off the lot on the 31st. This was from SD to Bay Area, Palo Alto. 




J662 said:


> Check out the last post on this page. Should give you some indication as to how long it will take to get to SF from SD:
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/archive/index.php/t-2790105.html
> 
> ...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Ha ha, congrads on making it this far! And for me it was the longest 12 days ever! Mine arrived in port on January 18th. I drover her off the lot on the 31st. This was from SD to Bay Area, Palo Alto.


EVER!!!!! Sounds like its gonna be 1 more week now :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


WICKED!:thumbup:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> The smaller, lighter MkIII


LOLZ-


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

neonova6 said:


> Ha ha, congrads on making it this far! And for me it was the longest 12 days ever! Mine arrived in port on January 18th. I drover her off the lot on the 31st. This was from SD to Bay Area, Palo Alto.


I guess my stealer estimate of 14 more days is just about right then.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> I guess my stealer estimate of 14 more days is just about right then.


He's estimating 14 days more? Mine is saying this specifically: "No updates yet, update from the port on Thursday will know something then I am hoping! 3/11 is the expected del.date as of today getting close."






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

GMG forged WC-GT wheels 19x9 - custom offsets - Fullyforged mono block made in the usa
No rubbing on calipers or fenders. Finished our Titanium with matte..


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Status at port= "ready to be released". 

COME TO DADDY!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Status at port= "ready to be released".
> 
> COME TO DADDY!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Same here. My car showed up in that status yesterday. I wonder how much longer now. Oh and btw everyone can thank me if we start finally getting rain :laugh:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Same here. My car showed up in that status yesterday. I wonder how much longer now. Oh and btw everyone can thank me if we start finally getting rain :laugh:


Awesome. You should have yours soon. My dealer called and in picking it up tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Awesome. You should have yours soon. My dealer called and in picking it up tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AHHHH nice! I'm so jealous. I can't wait. I can TASTE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> AHHHH nice! I'm so jealous. I can't wait. I can TASTE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel your pain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> I feel your pain!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fully expect to see delivery pics of your hot new ride today.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> I fully expect to see delivery pics of your hot new ride today.





















OMFG! This beast is a joke!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> OMFG! This beast is a joke!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! I'm jealous!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

YES!!! Got the email. I have an appointment to take delivery tomorrow morning at 10am!!! It's gonna be tough to sleep tonight.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

J662 said:


> OMFG! This beast is a joke!!!!!


A joke?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> A joke?


That's a good thing these days...as in it is over the top. Having high school and college kids helps me stay current! I also learned that when you say a player (soccer, etc) is dirty...that means really good. Go figure!:screwy:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> YES!!! Got the email. I have an appointment to take delivery tomorrow morning at 10am!!! It's gonna be tough to sleep tonight.


Congrats. Good luck sleeping. I have bags under my eyes today. Can't get out of this car. Driving it everywhere!! You're gonna love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That's a good thing these days...as in it is over the top. Having high school and college kids helps me stay current! I also learned that when you say a player (soccer, etc) is dirty...that means really good. Go figure!:screwy:


Haha. That's great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does the red ring around the gear shifter illuminate? I don't think it does but just double checking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So hot.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> So hot.


Damn I didn't realize that was yours!! Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Gimme!!!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice ride j662. I'm gettting Sepang Blue, but with the Sport Ti package. Can't wait!:thumbup:


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

InTTruder said:


> Nice ride j662. I'm gettting Sepang Blue, but with the Sport Ti package. Can't wait!:thumbup:


j662 got a sinister black one. The sepang is mine.  You're going to love the color. it's got so much depth. Pics don't do it justice.


----------



## DaveTT (Mar 22, 2000)

fjork_duf said:


> j662 got a sinister black one. The sepang is mine.  You're going to love the color. it's got so much depth. Pics don't do it justice.


Congrats, Sepang is a great color it was my 2nd choice


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I placed my order for a TT RS 2 weeks ago, but haven't heard too much news after the initial conversation with my salesman. 

Is anyone still able to check the Comm #'s? 

If so, would someone be willing to check out Comm# R37368 


I ordered Suzuka Grey, Heated Seats, Carbon Mirrors, Tech Package, Ti Exhaust Package, Alcantara inserts. Pretty excited to say the least!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J9277655 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I placed my order for a TT RS 2 weeks ago, but haven't heard too much news after the initial conversation with my salesman.
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Good luck on the 4 month wait. When your car is finally on a ship headed for port check this site to stalk it at the port:

Ship Tracking:

http://www.marinetraffic.com

http://www.portofsd.com/search.asp

Your dealer code is here:

http://asset2.cars.audiusa.com/dealer_directory/Audi_DD_Western.pdf

TT RS model code is 8J35R9


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Piedmont Red*


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

J9277655 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I placed my order for a TT RS 2 weeks ago, but haven't heard too much news after the initial conversation with my salesman.
> 
> ...


I think I may have almost died waiting for mine. But when you get it, it's the best feeling EVER! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

fjork_duf said:


> LOL!!! Good luck on the 4 month wait. When your car is finally on a ship headed for port check this site to stalk it at the port:
> 
> Ship Tracking:
> 
> ...


That 'dealer code' is a directory of western states only. Caveat Emptor. Not sure what value it provides? Might be more useful if we had a point-to-point that identified 'it's finished in Gyor', (not going to Neckarsulm btw), on a truck to (Hamburg or other port), ship names and bills of lading/tracking, followed by 'on a truck to your dealer.

For a list of dealers (dealer directory) start HERE.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

J9277655 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I placed my order for a TT RS 2 weeks ago, but haven't heard too much news after the initial conversation with my salesman.
> 
> ...


I ordered (cash in the kitty) in December, just before Christmas. My ABS reported Audi Gmbh had entered it into a production run on 5 March, and expects a late April or early May delivery. No tracking data yet.

Nice package you ordered- I did similar: I did not get the tech package (whcih includes the CF mirrors), for reasons explained earlier. But it is a nice pacakge, and you'll love Suzuka Grey!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

All the TT RS drivers need to invade the South (hello Sherman!) and come to Quattro de Mayo!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


:thumbup:
Going, going, gone.....

Ti package if you notice.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Axel1 said:


> *Piedmont Red*


Wow, very elegant. Nice find!!!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

InTTruder said:


> That 'dealer code' is a directory of western states only. Caveat Emptor. Not sure what value it provides? Might be more useful if we had a point-to-point that identified 'it's finished in Gyor', (not going to Neckarsulm btw), on a truck to (Hamburg or other port), ship names and bills of lading/tracking, followed by 'on a truck to your dealer.
> 
> For a list of dealers (dealer directory) start HERE.


The guy I posted that for is on the west coast. Therefore his car will follow the same path mine did. I suppose I should have said that for other USA locations that method is invalid. 

Your dealer has a system with Audi where they can track when it's done and provide updates. The logistics person at my dealer would regularly email me with updates on the car's progress and when it was done I got a vin and the ship it was on.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

fjork_duf said:


> The guy I posted that for is on the west coast. Therefore his car will follow the same path mine did. I suppose I should have said that for other USA locations that method is invalid.
> 
> Your dealer has a system with Audi where they can track when it's done and provide updates. The logistics person at my dealer would regularly email me with updates on the car's progress and when it was done I got a vin and the ship it was on.


Ah- MOST useful! Now to go find said person at Audi North Atlanta! Tx!:thumbup:


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the info. Actually, its a bit of a special allocation and I'm still deciding whether to take delivery at my tried and true dealership in Chicago, or if I'll take delivery at my new home in the SF Bay.

If I take delivery in Chicago, I get a nice photo op w/ this:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

J9277655 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thank you for the info. Actually, its a bit of a special allocation and I'm still deciding whether to take delivery at my tried and true dealership in Chicago, or if I'll take delivery at my new home in the SF Bay.
> 
> If I take delivery in Chicago, I get a nice photo op w/ this:


 
Is that *Wei-Shen Chin*'s car? (Chin Motorsports)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


>


Hot damn my car looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

InTTruder said:


> Hot damn my car looks good!:thumbup:


mine too...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*ABT Sportsline Audi TT RS*


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Axel1 said:


> mine too...


 Everyhting is perfect: Sport Ti, color. Hoping mine is here in about 5w.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just had the windows tinted today 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Axel1 said:


>


 Gorgeous combo!


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

can I still put an order on a TTRS


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

hisham678 said:


> can I still put an order on a TTRS


 YES- go to your local dealer. Find the right ABS. Most require a down payment, although one of dealers (4 in HotLanta) offered to make an order without, primarily I think because I've owned 5 Audis and I work with them on ACNA events.

WAIT 12-18 weeks.

VOILA!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello all, 
new here and was looking at an S5 but am now leaning towards a TT RS. The dealerhsip has one on order but it is still early enough that I can change it to color and options I want. Having never driven a TT I am a biut nervous about ordering a car without ever driving one. 
The salesman says he knows the one person in this area that has a TT RS and was willing to meet me and let me see his car and go for a ride(from reading this thread I am starting to think it may be Dr Bill, if he still has his) Which is VERY nice of that person. 
I have just come from a series of 3 Series BMWs. 2 330 ci then into a 3351 an M6 for a week, another 335i and currently a Merc CLS63AMG, which will be gone this week. The 335 were both modded with Dinan.(The last one i had I bought off steve dinan and it had all the ugrades and was quick) 
I like the feelig of being pushed back in the seat when I hit the gas. Low end power more than upper end since I spend more time there. I like being able to take the exit ramps with those curves at a spirited pace and have the car hold the turns (love curvey roads but AZ has a lot of long straights)The S5 was smooth and had power but it was not immediate. Tried the manual and auto trans versions and liked the car a lot but was a little disappointed in the pickup. The handling was pretty nice and the ride was great. The Merc I can hit the gas and the wheels spoin, the BMW I could hit the gas in second while rolling and break the tires loose so I got used to that feeling. 
Does it sound like i would like the TT RS? I am fairly confident I will but wanted to get some of your thoughts. Plus the 2.5 eninge has more potential and options for upgrades than the big 8 in the S5(also less cost than a a supercharger) 
I have read most of theis thread and it took a couple days. Reading how everyone was getting all psyched about gettting theri cars, tracking the ship and frustrated when the ship was just doing circles while holding the cars hostage. Drivng by the dealer to see if it weas there...I am just like that so I thought that this would be group to ask. 
Also need to get some idea of what i shold be xpecting t pay. I am thinking about White with Tech and Titanium packages(although I heard Titanium is or is not available anymore). Invoice is $59,515 and MSRP would be $63,925 with the $875 freight charge. Any thoguths on that would be greatly appreciated. I hate buying a car love the car hate the process and haggling. Rather have a root canal. I do not think I have ever walked away from a car deal feeling good about it. Usually walk away thinking I should have at least gottne dinner or flowers if I was going to get screwed. 
Thanks for any help or suggestions or input or output or words of wisdom. 
In case anyone is wondering, yes I can spell.(I actually went to Syracuse U also), it is my typing that sucks and without my glasses it is worse.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Hello all,
> new here and was looking at an S5 but am now leaning towards a TT RS. The dealerhsip has one on order but it is still early enough that I can change it to color and options I want. Having never driven a TT I am a biut nervous about ordering a car without ever driving one.
> The salesman says he knows the one person in this area that has a TT RS and was willing to meet me and let me see his car and go for a ride(from reading this thread I am starting to think it may be Dr Bill, if he still has his) Which is VERY nice of that person.
> I have just come from a series of 3 Series BMWs. 2 330 ci then into a 3351 an M6 for a week, another 335i and currently a Merc CLS63AMG, which will be gone this week. The 335 were both modded with Dinan.(The last one i had I bought off steve dinan and it had all the ugrades and was quick)
> ...


 The car is amazing. Tons of torque. My last car was a z4m coupe and this car is light years better in every aspect. No need to haggle. Pay sticker and get Audi care added with no charge ($850 value). That's pretty much as good as it gets. And if for some reason you don't want Audi care then you can get $500 off sticker. It's not going to get much better than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent idea. 
How is Audi with their warrantry service? I tend to find a car that was built the Monday after octoberfest so I want to be sure they are pretty good about warranty service and dont try to get out of everything.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

The TTRS and S5 are completely different cars. The S5's character is more along the lines of a bigger GT car. The V8 makes decent power but it is lacking in low end torque and it is a big heavy car. The suspension and steering are more tuned for highway cruising than for any canyon carving. It is an excellent car if that is what you are looking for. 
The TTRS makes a ton more torque than the S5, 340ft lb from 1600 rpm while the S5 is 325 at 3500 rpm. The TTRS is also about 500lbs lighter which you will definitely notice. The steering and suspension along with the short wheelbase make everything about the car more immediate. That's not to say the TTRS isn't a good car for daily driving or road trips, I don't think it really crosses that line and the mag ride is really quite comfortable when in normal mode. 
What you do give up with the TT is space. The S5 will more readily handle more than a single passenger while the TT is really just a two seater with a parcel shelf. 
If your dealership has any other TTs equipped with mag ride it would be worth giving them a test drive as the RS will handle similarly, just imagine it with a lot more power and brakes


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

What I found surprising was the dimensions of the cars. The TT is only about 18 inches less in overall length but you wold never guess from lookiong at trhem. From a casual glance the tt looks so much shorter and smaller but if you look at the lines of the cars you start to realize the S5 is not as big as it looks. The angles and lines give it a larger appearance. 
II figured the handling betweenthe two would be dramatically different based on the caharavteristics of the car and weight differences. 
Does anyone regret getting an otion or regret not getting one? I am fairly sure that with the tech and the titanium packages I shold be pretty set(not that there are a lot of other choices)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Quisp said:


> What I found surprising was the dimensions of the cars. The TT is only about 18 inches less in overall length but you wold never guess from lookiong at trhem. From a casual glance the tt looks so much shorter and smaller but if you look at the lines of the cars you start to realize the S5 is not as big as it looks. The angles and lines give it a larger appearance.
> II figured the handling betweenthe two would be dramatically different based on the caharavteristics of the car and weight differences.
> Does anyone regret getting an otion or regret not getting one? I am fairly sure that with the tech and the titanium packages I shold be pretty set(not that there are a lot of other choices)


 18" longer seems huge to me but then again the 6" gain going from my mk1 to the RS seemed huge too  
I did spoiler delete, alcantara, tech, and heated seats on mine. I maybe regret doing the Ti package. I already swapped the grill to the black surround but I figured I'd do aftermarket exhaust and wheels so it wasn't worth the $2700. But the Ti finish wheels really do look perfect on the car and the machine lip is really nicely done. Absolutely love the alcantara inserts and spoiler delete tho. I'm happy with the tech package too. There were a couple of things in there that I didn't care about (parking sensors and adaptive headlights) but they have proven to be pretty nice to have.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

If there was a way to get the options al a carte then I'd forgo the Nav, as it's hardly intuitive and I typically have to resort to my iPhone. In hindsight it is good to stock up on all of the options as it will bode well for resale. 

Additionally, if you plan on modding, it's probably best to get the bare essentials only stuff that would be more expensive or counterintuitive to add later. 

Alcantara is a great option, so is the tech package minus the Nav. Add the plate or pay a penalty later. I prefer the spoiler as it differentiates the TT from the rest of the litter. If you can swing it get the exclusive color make it unique as there aren't to many coming to the shore. That's what I'd do if I had to do this again and if given individual options.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am also going to go with the Black grill and trim and I am going to do wheels at some point so maybe the Titanium package is a waste for me. What about the exhaust that comes with the titanium package, is it worth it?I think I confused it with the S5 titanium Package which had black window trim and grill trim in it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

The sport exhaust with the Ti package just adds a bit more volume to the exhaust note but there are about to be a flood of aftermarket choices there as well.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Hello replica of my car!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are comfortable getting an aftermarket stereo, do no get the tech package. Realize that the tech package is 2007 technology with a bit better resolution. The gps is not voice activated and you have to input addresses and names with a rotary knob.... letter by letter.... 

I guess I can understand for a resale value the arguement for a fully loaded car. I put tonnes of research into choosing my dream ride for the next 5-7 years, however, and want my ride to be perfect for me in every way. Things like APR tuning / exhaust, a shorter throw/crisper shifter, and a more elegant version of the aluminum package. This might be too far for some people but with just an stereo/nav system you aren't altering the vehicle's mechanical components. 

RS versions always come at the tail end of a model right before the next generation. The best way to avoid that feeling of being let down when audi releases their next big leap gps nav for the TT in their 2014's is to go bare bones now. I wouldn't hold my breath for an next gen TTRS. If it were to happen we are taking 5+ years from now....that's a light year in car world speculation. The aftermarket is an excellent solution that will give you cutting edge tech for a good price. 

Up here in Canada, the stereo and tech package is a combine $3600 option.... imagine what you could do with $3600 in a top of the line care stereo shop that will intergrate everything to look like installed original equipment but work and sound much better.... 

Mine just went into production for May delivery, Sepang Blue with just the Titanium wheels (available up here as a $500 stand alone option) I will be taking delivery right around the time APR should have a Stage 2 kit for the RS. And will powder coat the silver exhaust tips Panther Black since Audi is trying to charge me $720 for two sport exhaust black TIPS.:facepalm:


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks for all the tips but it doesnrt look too promising. :banghead:Looking at 4-5 month wait(would have to rent a car for that period) and after all taxes and tags etc. it is over $72000 which is a bit over my budget. 
I think the only way i can do this is to find someone selling their TT RS. If anyone knows of one for sale please let me know! thanks


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Quisp said:


> thanks for all the tips but it doesnrt look too promising. :banghead:Looking at 4-5 month wait(would have to rent a car for that period) and after all taxes and tags etc. it is over $72000 which is a bit over my budget.
> I think the only way i can do this is to find someone selling their TT RS. If anyone knows of one for sale please let me know! thanks


 That price should not not possible if you go my route. The car should not be much more that 60 in the US bare bones. 

My car will be $72000 canadian all in, our prices are roughly ten grand more than yours. Go back and try a bare bones approach. Look into Audi financing as well, they have some good flexibility in allowing you to pay less per month and have a balloon payment you can decide upon. anywhere from 0-30% of the cars value. You can re finance that ballon value. 

I think the Titanium package looks great , but its not a good value. 

I love the CF mirrors, but I'm not willing to pay $4000 for it , the black grill insert and a Sport Exhaust system that only differs from stock because audi took out some insulation to make it sound great. AND IT DOES SOUND GREAT, but again...not a great value. 

Painting or vinyl wrapping the mirrors in Panther Black or Carbon will give you 75-85% of the pop for a tenth of the cost. The black grill surround is a $440 part from the Audi parts dept. Prob less from an online OEM shop. Powder coat the wheels to match the factory Titanium paint, about $90 a wheel. Will be tougher than the OEM paint and you can choose from dozens of varying hues of gunmetal/ titanium. 

At the end of the day, the options are good for those that can afford them._* But the car itself is GREAT. A very unique once in a decade kind of special that made me save every penny since I ended up going ten grand over my original budget and waiting an extra 8 months when I found it out was going to be available in North America. 
*_ 
I car shop essentially every day; I read all the car mags, internet drives, even drive by dealer lots once in a while to see whats new... this is all when I'm not even ready to buy anything... I always try to have an idea of my top three cars at any given moment that I would buy if I was jumped into the market at that moment. Doing this also exposed me to the realities of car production and planning... When a new generation of car comes out, they are already planning and engineering the next generation 4-5 years away. 

In the TTRS , I dont see any other car now, or any other new car coming out in the next 3-4 years really being able to touch it when I add up all its unique traits that are important to me. An amazing super torquey at low rpm/ fuel efficient engine, easily and safely tuneable. Relatively light weight and small dimensions for a car that with 4 seats ( or a very practical 2 seater that can haul its own race tires and equipment to the track) AWD for winters ( Canadian... eh...) great looks and great handling. Solid german engineering massaged by Quattro GMBH. This will be my only car, I wanted no holds barred sports car. I also needed it to be 4 seasons and by able to haul my hockey gear/sport equipment and be good for roadtrips. 

If you suggest a car that might compete, I guaruntee you I've already analyzed and compared it already to my needs and wants. Those may differ, but you made it pretty clear it will be your only car as well. 

When I bought my GTi I was a pretty happy. I needed a car in short amount of time and I felt I was making a relatively good decision with what was available at the time. When I drove it across 900 miles to where I was moving, I completely feel in love with it. Amazing handling for front wheel drive, solid build, great composure at autobahn speeds, great torquey 2 litre with no hint of lag. Once tuned by APR it was a fire breathing monster that was still averaging 9 litres/100 km fuel economy, and I drive fast. 

After test driving a TT and a TTS I was I was able to order the RS sight unseen. Its the epitome of AUDI Volkswagen sports engineering, ready for the track as is. Able to be haul groceceries and IKEA runs, readily accessible as a daily driver. 


*Try to take a ride in one before you give up. Many car mags has have echoed the fact that the car, taken in its individual merits seems really good. But once they actually drove it, many editors found its greatness.* 


*Dont let a dealership price you out of this GREAT car with good options that are a bad value if you are on a tight budget.* 

PS someone was on here about two months ago selling their phantom black one essentially brand new. I think they were in the Northwest somewhere. (sent you a PM about this) 
* 
Google map " Audi dealers" for your state. Call each dealer. Ask them to do a nation wide search. Start a thread asking if anyone is looking to part with their RS. 

This car is worth the extra effort. You'll notice that with the lack of people wanting to sell their cars. Those that do are most often moving upmarket to Porsche or an equivalent/demi-exotic. Ask a few up market dealers in your area to do a used car search.*


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Excellent idea.
> How is Audi with their warrantry service? I tend to find a car that was built the Monday after octoberfest so I want to be sure they are pretty good about warranty service and dont try to get out of everything.


 Well I can tell you that I've never dealt with a better dealer than mine. The best service I've ever experienced. They had Audi overnight parts so I could be back in my car the next day and a brand new s4 loaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

InTTruder said:


> Nice ride j662. I'm gettting Sepang Blue, but with the Sport Ti package. Can't wait!:thumbup:


 Thanks! Sepang is a killer color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Quisp said:


> thanks for all the tips but it doesnrt look too promising. :banghead:Looking at 4-5 month wait(would have to rent a car for that period) and after all taxes and tags etc. it is over $72000 which is a bit over my budget.
> I think the only way i can do this is to find someone selling their TT RS. If anyone knows of one for sale please let me know! thanks


 Talk to the dealer...I had a 6 week interval between the lease in my old car ending and the arrival of my new TTRS...I negotiated with the dealer who provider me a loaner car from their fleet for a nominal cost...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

YYC Dubber said:


> I car shop essentially every day; I read all the car mags, internet drives, even drive by dealer lots once in a while to see whats new... this is all when I'm not even ready to buy anything...


 This cracks me up, I can totally relate. My father instilled in me the "car guy" gene and I'm always interested in what's out there even if there's little chance I will actually buy it. I can't predict the future, but I think I will have the RS for a few years at least, as noted often it's a stellar performer that has a very practical side as well. 
My latest semi-obsession is the upcoming Fiat Abarth 500. I love small nimble cars too, hence my current MINI JCW. I've got feelers out to all of my local Fiat dealers for a testdrive as soon as they have one available...who knows if one will end up in my garage. 


To Quisp: If you can't wait for an order, check out Autotrader and Cars.com for available TT-RS's. There's not too many out there right now as most of the 2012's have been moved, but last time I looked there was at least a dozen around the country available for immediate delivery.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

This forum is great, some fantastic people on it. I have already gotten offers to get a ride on someones car and the replies with suggestions are great. 
I think I may have found a car. There are a couple for sale from private sellers that are optioned the way I would want them. One is the right color and everything the other is not but has everything else right. Both are under 3000 miles so I may be back in the game here. 
From what I have read I would be very happy with this car and the way ot performs. Much more to my liking than the big luxury sedan coupes like the s5 or CLS63. WHenI had the CLS and my 335 I would miss the 335 handliong and quickness. Was a fun car that could be tossed around in turns and felt light and agile. the CLS could handle the turns surprisingly well at speed but never gave the confident feeling that the 335 had. Felt like it was stuck to the ground and there was not a lto of body roll. I have a feeling the TT RS will probably hanlde even better than that with the all wheel drive and less weight. 
Are the handling characteristics a lot different with all wheel drive? I have seen different opinions on this. some say you have to approach turns a lot differently. 
The Blue is a cool looking color and I bet it looks even better in person, congrats!!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

you can dail in a few degrees of oversteer thru both power and throttle lift, many who have come from RWD Porsche/BMW have stated a stiffer rear sway bar will make it a bit more tosseable ( but not necessarily faster) Quattro GmbH have tuned this car very well. One of the first things to do about the understeer at the very limit condition is get rid of the Toyo Proxies, I put in an article under the "TTRS Mods" thread that had a magazine test 6 different tires on a RS and found the Toyos to be the worst understeerers


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

mtbscoTT said:


> This cracks me up, I can totally relate. My father instilled in me the "car guy" gene and I'm always interested in what's out there even if there's little chance I will actually buy it. I can't predict the future, but I think I will have the RS for a few years at least, as noted often it's a stellar performer that has a very practical side as well.
> My latest semi-obsession is the upcoming Fiat Abarth 500. I love small nimble cars too, hence my current MINI JCW. I've got feelers out to all of my local Fiat dealers for a testdrive as soon as they have one available...who knows if one will end up in my garage.
> 
> 
> To Quisp: If you can't wait for an order, check out Autotrader and Cars.com for available TT-RS's. There's not too many out there right now as most of the 2012's have been moved, but last time I looked there was at least a dozen around the country available for immediate delivery.


 I think we suffer from the same sickness. I also may add that a car obsession is tough on a marriage. My wife thinks I'm nuts, and she can't stand 'wasting' money on a new car every 2 years. 

I came from a mini also. 2007 Cooper S with a LSD. I LOVE that car. Unfortunately it's starting to get pretty tired feeling at about 60k miles. The carbon cleaning spiced it up a bit, but it's still starting to show its age. To keep my marriage successful I must part with the mini. But if I may.. I should suggest instead of the 500 abarth, you wait for the Mini Cooper JCW GP... they're making another one on the R56 platform and it should be out next year. 

The RS is the best car I've had so far... it scratches that 'small' car itch, it's fast, and it's very nimble. AWD gets rid of all torque steer found in FWD cars. It's perfect. 

As an aside, if MINI offered an awd R56 or future version of the hatch with AWD I'm going to definitely want that car.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

InTTruder said:


> YES- go to your local dealer. Find the right ABS. Most require a down payment, although one of dealers (4 in HotLanta) offered to make an order without, primarily I think because I've owned 5 Audis and I work with them on ACNA events.
> 
> WAIT 12-18 weeks.
> 
> VOILA!


 Hi guys, 

I've not found what "ABS" means in terms of ordering. Can someone define this please? 

I visited a couple local dealers over the last month, and none of them seemed to this I could order any for the 2012 model year. I think I'd have to wait for the 2013 models to show up. If there's more info I could give them to get the ball rolling on an order, it would be greatly appreciated. 

I'm looking to order a Monza Silver, with the tech package, heated seats and the spoiler delete. 

Regards, 

-- Edmund.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

nomaded said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've not found what "ABS" means in terms of ordering. Can someone define this please?
> 
> ...


 ABS = Audi Brand Specialist 

All of the 2012 allocation and build is done, next batch of cars to be ordered will be 2013s. And Monza looks fantastic on the RS :thumbup:


----------



## J9277655 (Mar 1, 2011)

It sounds like I'm either a lucky end of MY2012 or very lucky early MY2013. 

Car production confirmed first week of April. Delivery mid / end of May in Chicago! 

STOKED!!


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

Dropped an email to my salesdroid earlier today about the order. He's saying the MY2013 TTRS are overbooked. He wants me to order a TTS as a "backup". I'm calling bull on the backup. I don't want anything else at this point. It may be time to see if any MY2012 are unspoken for yet.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> And Monza looks fantastic on the RS :thumbup:


 Yeah, I saw one at a local dealer back in Dec and I loved the color. It looked similar to the Avus Silver on my '02, but not as purplish.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Dropped an email to my salesdroid earlier today about the order. He's saying the MY2013 TTRS are overbooked. He wants me to order a TTS as a "backup". I'm calling bull on the backup. I don't want anything else at this point. It may be time to see if any MY2012 are unspoken for yet.


 What a moron for suggesting a tts as a back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

overbooked (allotment) by their dealer OR in total for USA? call another dealer...


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

my local dealer has an order in line that can be changed to whatever you want and they were talking 3- 4 months for delivery. If you wnt to talk to them I can give you their number. 
The TTS suggestion souds kind of odd.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

nomaded said:


> Yeah, I saw one at a local dealer back in Dec and I loved the color. It looked similar to the Avus Silver on my '02, but not as purplish.


 I love mine. I don't think you can go wrong on this car colorwise, I really don't. Now that there's more Monza love here maybe the next favorite color poll will actually include it as a choice. And find a way to get one, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

What would be a fair price for a private sale 2012 TT RS with tech and titanium packages, rear spoiler delete and around 3100 miles? It has chrome tailpipes but has the titanium exhaust package, (doesnt that package give it black tailpipes ?) I am going to have to ship it which adds about $1000 to me but trying to get an idea of what woudl be a fair offer from me for the car. Not trying to lowball or take the guy but dont want to overpay. I know i can get one new exactlky how i want for $63000 so if it is going to be that much I would just go with new.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> overbooked (allotment) by their dealer OR in total for USA? call another dealer...


 This is the email from the salesdroid: 

The latest news on the TTRS is that it is overbooked. At this point in time it doesn't look positive. Would you be interested in placing an order for a 2013 TTS without putting a deposit on it? This would be a back up plan.​ 
I'm already in talks with a different dealer, but they have no info about the MY2013, so they're not currently interested in taking my info for an order.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

"salesdroid" haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

nomaded said:


> This is the email from the salesdroid:
> 
> The latest news on the TTRS is that it is overbooked. At this point in time it doesn't look positive. Would you be interested in placing an order for a 2013 TTS without putting a deposit on it? This would be a back up plan.​
> I'm already in talks with a different dealer, but they have no info about the MY2013, so they're not currently interested in taking my info for an order.


 You should try my dealership in San Diego. They were awesome to deal with and they ship cars all over. Pm me if you want my sales guys info. He's not a moron like some of these other clowns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, I have some questions about a car I am looking at buying. Sorry if this is the wrong place. 
I am looking at a TT RS that is for sale by a private party. There is a photo of the original sticker along with pics of the car. The stickler shows the car has Tech package and sport exhaust with black interior and spoiler delete. 
The owner is saying the interior is a grey not smooth surface on the seats(alcantra?) and it has chrome exhaust tips. I thought the sport exhaust came with black tips so I am confused. It also has wheels that look like the wheels in the titanium package but single color. 
Any ideas about this would be appreciated.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

had some tech dificulties and the last post went before i was finished. 
The car stcker has Alcantra interior but does Black ALcantra look grey? 
Would post photos but not sure how on this forum. 
I am looking at $60k for the car which seems pretty fair I guess.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Ok, I have some questions about a car I am looking at buying. Sorry if this is the wrong place.
> I am looking at a TT RS that is for sale by a private party. There is a photo of the original sticker along with pics of the car. The stickler shows the car has Tech package and sport exhaust with black interior and spoiler delete.
> The owner is saying the interior is a grey not smooth surface on the seats(alcantra?) and it has chrome exhaust tips. I thought the sport exhaust came with black tips so I am confused. It also has wheels that look like the wheels in the titanium package but single color.
> Any ideas about this would be appreciated.


 If the exhaust tips are chrome, then the car likely doesn't have the Sport Exhaust option. Similarly, if the wheels are single-color, the car doesn't have the Titanium package. But you should really ask the owner for the option list.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't swear to this, but the sport exhaust can be had either as a standalone option or bundled with the Titanium package, so I think the tips are only black with the ti package. Sounds to me like the car you're looking at just has the standalone exhaust hence the chrome tips and standard wheels.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> I wouldn't swear to this, but the sport exhaust can be had either as a standalone option or bundled with the Titanium package,


Yup... 

... and I almost, just a few minutes ago, wrote up pretty much what you did below, then ... 


> so I think the tips are only black with the ti package. Sounds to me like the car you're looking at just has the standalone exhaust hence the chrome tips and standard wheels.


 ... I took a close look at pictures of the Ibis RS I posted a couple of pages back and it has black outlets (as far as I can see) and was ordered and equipped with Sport Exhaust only (SEo), no titanium package. (And yes, I am 100% sure about the options.) I wouldn't rule out some SEo-RSs having silver and some black.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you! It does have the Sport exhaust as stand alone and not part of the Titanium Package. 
That is almost the exact car(spoiler delete on the one I am going to get) in the photo 
That picture convinced me I want the car. Not sure why but...it looks like I am going to have a TT RS soon(doing the happy dance here). I think that i am getting it for a decent price and not having to pay sales tax or wait 3 months is nice. 
Time to start looking at mods(wheels, tires(from what I have been hearing the factory ones are not the best choice), perhaps a black audi badge for that rear, maybe get the metal cutter out and make a convertible out of it) 
Now the hard part, waiting.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

How do you "not pay sales tax?" Here in Texas, every time a car changes hands, state sales tax is collected again, whether used or new.


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

In Arizona if you buy from a private party, not a dealer, there is no sales tax.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

bluesun68 said:


> In Arizona if you buy from a private party, not a dealer, there is no sales tax.


and that is the way it should be here in texas, too!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> and that is the way it should be here in texas, too!


Well at least you're not getting raped like us living in California. Oh well, at least I feel good about myself knowing I drive a TT-RS and not a Prius as they are everywhere out here. And they all have the same two bumper stickers on them too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

J662 said:


> Well at least you're not getting raped like us living in California. Oh well, at least I feel good about myself knowing I drive a TT-RS and not a Prius as they are everywhere out here. And they all have the same two bumper stickers on them too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prius drivers... :thumbdown::what: *twitch*.
They're either doing 45 in the fast lane, or on your tail like hemorrhoid in the slow lanes. 

Glad to hear you picked your TT RS up. Congrads!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Well at least you're not getting raped like us living in California. Oh well, at least I feel good about myself knowing I drive a TT-RS and not a Prius as they are everywhere out here. And they all have the same two bumper stickers on them too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol which bumper stickers are those? Coexist and Obama 2012?


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

Actually California is a big pain if you live out of state too. In most states you can buy a car at a dealer and as long as your not registering it in that state, you do not owe sales tax. California requires you to truck it out of state or you will be hit with sales tax. They also do not have an agreement with other states so that if you do pay the tax in one state, they forward the revenue and you are not double taxed. CA wants the tax and keeps it, basically making you pay sales tax in your home state and CA. So no flying to CA and driving it home.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Thank you! It does have the Sport exhaust as stand alone and not part of the Titanium Package.
> That is almost the exact car(spoiler delete on the one I am going to get) in the photo
> That picture convinced me I want the car. Not sure why but...it looks like I am going to have a TT RS soon(doing the happy dance here). I think that i am getting it for a decent price and not having to pay sales tax or wait 3 months is nice.
> Time to start looking at mods(wheels, tires(from what I have been hearing the factory ones are not the best choice), perhaps a black audi badge for that rear, maybe get the metal cutter out and make a convertible out of it)
> Now the hard part, waiting.


Sounds like u r stuck with a spoiler delete car and u want the spoiler. Spoiler itself is about $1000 Canadian , I'm sure cheaper in US. Stealership tried to charge me $2000 all in to remove pop up spoiler and install RS spoiler on a car they were trying to sell me. U could get a good mechanic to install it for a few hundred max.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Lol which bumper stickers are those? Coexist and Obama 2012?


You got it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Prius drivers... :thumbdown::what: *twitch*.
> They're either doing 45 in the fast lane, or on your tail like hemorrhoid in the slow lanes.
> 
> Glad to hear you picked your TT RS up. Congrads!


Exactly! 👉👌


Thanks on the car! I can't stop driving it. What an amazing machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The sales tax thing in Arizona is their way of evening out the screwing you get when you register the car. the fee is some bizarre formula that is based on the value of your car(and not the current value the original sales price) then the value is depreciated some miniscule amount every year. My 2008 BMW 335i was $380 a year to tag. The 2008 Mercedes CLS was insane because it was based on the factory sales price and not what I paid for it. That was $950 a year for registration. So you dont pay sales tax but you pay a lot for registration> Not sure which is better in the long run, sales tax once or high tags every year. Too bad it is nt like PA. It was like $24 to register a car not matter what it was.

I am the3 prooud owner of a deposit on a TT RS. Have one in the works but the owner is holding it for me until the rest of the money is available. With any liuck I will be the owner of the actulal car byt the end of the week.
Anyone recommmend a shipping company that they have had a good experience with?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Love that red TT RS in the picture. Is that the stock front end and grill work?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Love that red TT RS in the picture. Is that the stock front end and grill work?


Yes, that looks like the standard Titanium package grill.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first post on the forums. I am getting ready to place an order and wanted your thoughts on options. Firstly there are a few things I am dead set on and those are Monza Silver and the rear spoiler delete. The only other option I am seriously considering is the technology package. I also would probably like the sport exhaust, but will likely go with an aftermarket unit at some point down the road. Regarding the technology package, I think that I could get an aftermarket nav (which would in all likelihood be better than the Audi unit) for substantially less than the 3500 for the technology package. I also have never heard great things about the Bose speakers. Can someone tell me about the adaptive headlights? Are the standard headlights xenon as well? I imagine the parking sensors are somewhat useful considering the blind spots on a TT.

I guess I am looking for someone to talk me into or out of the technology package. I know the fit and finish will never be the same as Audi if I go with an aftermarket nav, but 3500 is a lot of dough and I am having a hard time justifying over 60k (msrp, hoping to pay a little less than msrp) for a TT. I know, I know, this is not just any TT but these cars can get expensive especially when you start checking option boxes left and right. I am trying to restrain myself from doing that, but the technology sounds nice.

Looking forward to hearing your opinions, and sorry for rambling but I am getting pretty excited about ordering this car!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I got the Tech package knowing the Pro's and Con's. Yes, the Nav system is already several generations outdated, but I rarely if ever use a Nav system anyway, I prefer the old fashioned way of looking at maps and my smartphone will do that. The adaptive headlights/parking sensors/interior lighting are all "meh" to me at most. The one feature I do like is the factory integration of the Ipod/SD card/Bose. Sure you can probably get equal or better function for less, but it will never match the look of OEM. I truly believe too that unless you're planning on keeping your car forever, having the factory stuff will be a benefit come resale time.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

...attempting to save $3,500 (initially) by opting out of the nav -- I would recommend this only if you plan on keeping the car or deleting the stereo and bypassing other options associated equipment altogether. Unfortunately, the package adds Adaptive xenon plus headlights with LED daytime running light technology, BOSE® sound system with 12 speakers and AudioPilot® noise-compensation, Audi music interface with iPod® integration, parking system with rear sensors, and ambient LED lighting. 

On the surface it appears as if Audi knows that the system is outdated, and threw it into the overall package as a perk. Typically a NAV will cost $1.5 to $2k by itself, lights, another $1k, Bose $800.00 to 1k...

IMO the Audi Navigation plus with real-time traffic is not something that I would opt to have outside of its added resale value. 

That said I would still get it, because I don't want anyone tinkering around with the electronics later on and adding sensors, iterfaces, nav, xenon, etc. To have these options installed later individually, may end up costing more than just biting the bullet and adding them now.


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> I got the Tech package knowing the Pro's and Con's. Yes, the Nav system is already several generations outdated, but I rarely if ever use a Nav system anyway, I prefer the old fashioned way of looking at maps and my smartphone will do that. The adaptive headlights/parking sensors/interior lighting are all "meh" to me at most. The one feature I do like is the factory integration of the Ipod/SD card/Bose. Sure you can probably get equal or better function for less, but it will never match the look of OEM. I truly believe too that unless you're planning on keeping your car forever, having the factory stuff will be a benefit come resale time.


That is a good point. While I plan on keeping the car for a very long time, the reality is that priorities change. My plan to keep the car forever may change later down the road. However, I think that with a car this "niche" resale will be strong regardless of options. The tech package may be the difference of a few thousand later down the road. If I saved a few thousand by putting a Navigation of my choice in and not getting the technology package then what is the difference?

BUT, I do really like the idea of having ipod integration and navigation that is seamless and factory. I think I am leaning towards "yes" on the tech package. Lol, this decision really should not be this hard but this will be the first car that I order and I want to get it right!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Craac said:


> BUT, I do really like the idea of having ipod integration and navigation that is seamless and factory. I think I am leaning towards "yes" on the tech package. Lol, this decision really should not be this hard but this will be the first car that I order and I want to get it right!


If you want to get it right then get the tech package. If you don't like the nav once you have it you can always swap it out and there is a market for used RNS units since older cars with pre-2010 RNSe can use it as an upgrade and folks that didn't order it to begin with may decide they want it.

To me it falls squarely into the category of better to regret something you have done then something you didn't. If you keep the car a long time you don't want to be kicking yourself for not having the adaptive headlights or something else in the package.

Along those same lines you may want to add the heated seats too. They're only $450.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Craac said:


> That is a good point. While I plan on keeping the car for a very long time, the reality is that priorities change. My plan to keep the car forever may change later down the road. However, I think that with a car this "niche" resale will be strong regardless of options. The tech package may be the difference of a few thousand later down the road. If I saved a few thousand by putting a Navigation of my choice in and not getting the technology package then what is the difference?
> 
> BUT, I do really like the idea of having ipod integration and navigation that is seamless and factory. I think I am leaning towards "yes" on the tech package. Lol, this decision really should not be this hard but this will be the first car that I order and I want to get it right!


Just an opinion but I am so glad I got the tech pack. The interior illumination is way better than standard bulbs. Uses all led bluish white lights. And the nav, iPod integration, etc is well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

This is so off-topic but so awesome!!

So not many people who have epic cars really care too much about other peoples cars nor would they ever stop to have a chat about it!

Last night driving through North Sydney I happen to see a black R8 turning out so I purposely hung back enough so we would get caught at the front of the lights together.. When he pulled up he rolled his window down and was admiring my car telling me how he loves the TTRS etc and all I could say was "bro I love your R8!!!" - It was a V10 coupe in an Audi Exclusive Blue/Black colour - looked GORGEOUS!!! We had a bit of fun belting through the traffic - his car sounded amazing!!! Funnily enough, whilst he was a lot faster than me he didn't completely destroy me like I thought he would've.. That made me quite happy!  Hearing the 2 cars at full throttle, the TTRS really sounds like a muffled, quieter, mini V10 with a slight difference (and turbo whistle) - sweet!!!!! 

After a bit of driving he was indicating to turn off but then pulled his hand out the window pointing for me to come with him; so we pulled off into a car park just off the main road and said G'day! His car was stunning!! Turns out he had an RS4 before the R8, almost bought a white TTRS but they sold it before he got there and then decided he wanted the R8 V10... As you do.... Really nice guy and beautiful car!! I got some pictures of us next to each other but nothing epic as it was dark and iPhone cameras just suck!!

Was really cool though as he was a full on enthusiast and we actually bought the cars from the same dealer and knew most of the same common people! 

Now I just want an R8..........


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> If you want to get it right then get the tech package. If you don't like the nav once you have it you can always swap it out and there is a market for used RNS units since older cars with pre-2010 RNSe can use it as an upgrade and folks that didn't order it to begin with may decide they want it.
> 
> To me it falls squarely into the category of better to regret something you have done then something you didn't. If you keep the car a long time you don't want to be kicking yourself for not having the adaptive headlights or something else in the package.
> 
> Along those same lines you may want to add the heated seats too. They're only $450.


I will probably end up with the technology package. I have thought about the heated seats but, living in south Texas, I will never use them. Then again, they are only 450...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> ... Hearing the 2 cars at full throttle, the TTRS really sounds like a muffled, quieter, mini V10 with a slight difference (and turbo whistle) - sweet!!!!!


somebody's having too much fun in Oz...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Audi tt rs dtm race car render


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> somebody's having too much fun in Oz...



Hahah nuh uhh!!! 

Man I want a V10 R8 - can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I wanted the tech package for the headlights along with everythig else but theheadlights were a must for me. Having my last 4 cars with the headlights that move woith the steering ruined me for regular headlights(especially oln twisty roads) I drive cars with out them and keep waiting for them to move but never happens. I think it makes a huge difference but others may not agree.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> This is so off-topic but so awesome!!
> 
> So not many people who have epic cars really care too much about other peoples cars nor would they ever stop to have a chat about it!
> 
> ...


That's a killer car! Always nice to talk to another enthusiast out and about...

Story for you: I was walking to my car the other day and parked next to me was a white supercharged A6. Guy and girl get out...guy checking out my car and as I walk u the girl says "you have a cute car ...the husband turned to her with a kind of pissed look/ serious face and says "you really don't get it babe, do you?" classic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Craac said:


> I will probably end up with the technology package. I have thought about the heated seats but, living in south Texas, I will never use them. Then again, they are only 450...


I'm in Houston. Didn't order the heated seats and wish I had them. I was one of the early adopters who ordered their cars before pricing was announced and I was trying to pinch pennies where I could. Had I known for sure they were $450 I would have gotten them. I've had other cars with heated seats and you'd be surprised how much you will use them even in balmy Texas.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

fjork_duf said:


> Lol which bumper stickers are those? Coexist and Obama 2012?


Got that right, LMAO:laugh:

Strange Folks Indeed, funny part is they think we are all strange.........:banghead::screwy:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Got that right, LMAO:laugh:
> 
> Strange Folks Indeed, funny part is they think we are all strange.........:banghead::screwy:


👍👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> That's a killer car! Always nice to talk to another enthusiast out and about...
> 
> Story for you: I was walking to my car the other day and parked next to me was a white supercharged A6. Guy and girl get out...guy checking out my car and as I walk u the girl says "you have a cute car ...the husband turned to her with a kind of pissed look/ serious face and says "you really don't get it babe, do you?" classic...
> 
> ...


Hhahahaha!!! 

That is hilarious!! I'd have lost my ****!!!! It's cool becuase the TTRS kind of appeals to both - guys (who know what it is) drool, those who don't are surprised when I hammer them off the lights.. Girls just think it's a hot car!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Hhahahaha!!!
> 
> That is hilarious!! I'd have lost my ****!!!! It's cool becuase the TTRS kind of appeals to both - guys (who know what it is) drool, those who don't are surprised when I hammer them off the lights.. Girls just think it's a hot car!


I was so glad he said that to her cause I wanted to slap her and thank her at the same time! It is funny to see the people that check it out but dont know what it is and the other people that are snapping pics on their phone while driving behind you! Ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> I'm in Houston. Didn't order the heated seats and wish I had them. I was one of the early adopters who ordered their cars before pricing was announced and I was trying to pinch pennies where I could. Had I known for sure they were $450 I would have gotten them. I've had other cars with heated seats and you'd be surprised how much you will use them even in balmy Texas.


Cool, a fellow Houstonian! Well, my current car has bun warmers (currently in an 05 volvo s60R, I love the 5cyl turbo wail) and I never use them so I think I will be OK without them. Will be placing the order tomorrow. Monza, rear spoiler delete, technology, seat heaters (maybe).:beer:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*prodrive GC-012L WHEEL*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice n clean




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Axel1 said:


> *prodrive GC-012L WHEEL*


Now you've got me Googling to find more pics of this wheel on a TT!

Best I could find, so far...


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

J662 said:


> That's a killer car! Always nice to talk to another enthusiast out and about...
> 
> Story for you: I was walking to my car the other day and parked next to me was a white supercharged A6. Guy and girl get out...guy checking out my car and as I walk u the girl says "you have a cute car ...the husband turned to her with a kind of pissed look/ serious face and says "you really don't get it babe, do you?" classic...
> 
> ...


Nice! Since we're sharing:
I was hanging out with one of my close friends and a TapEx, just chatting and people watching when three chinese kids drive up and park close to where I was. One in a R8, the other in a Maserati SS and the last in a Ferrari 458 Italia. All three were clearly interested in my lowly RS, and they seem quite interested in finding out who the owner was, as they hung around the car, intensely trying to make it not look obvious that they were checking my car out. Little did they know they were the ones being watched. :roll eyes: Ultimately, I didn't reveal myself, because I found it quite fascinating watching these obviously spoiled "Fuerdai" curiously intent on finding the owner of a TTRS.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Quisp said:


> I wanted the tech package for the headlights along with everythig else but theheadlights were a must for me. Having my last 4 cars with the headlights that move woith the steering ruined me for regular headlights(especially oln twisty roads) I drive cars with out them and keep waiting for them to move but never happens. I think it makes a huge difference but others may not agree.


U can buy these seperate from BKS Tuning


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone know of a quality company that makes rear LED tail lights? I'm looking for a set that is of high quality and virtually the same housing as what we have...not those tacky clear rear lights that companies make.

I guess similar to what the r8 has... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Nice! Since we're sharing:
> I was hanging out with one of my close friends and a TapEx, just chatting and people watching when three chinese kids drive up and park close to where I was. One in a R8, the other in a Maserati SS and the last in a Ferrari 458 Italia. All three were clearly interested in my lowly RS, and they seem quite interested in finding out who the owner was, as they hung around the car, intensely trying to make it not look obvious that they were checking my car out. Little did they know they were the ones being watched. :roll eyes: Ultimately, I didn't reveal myself, because I found it quite fascinating watching these obviously spoiled "Fuerdai" curiously intent on finding the owner of a TTRS.


Maybe they were recruiting for the Chinese mafia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhog (Dec 23, 2005)

either of you *Houston* guys in a Black TT-RS? Spotted one in the visitor lot of briarlake building yesterday (Apache Oil / Microsoft)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Dave's Suzuka (with his GT-R in the garage!)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

like a puppy in the pet store window, looking intently like it wants to go out and play. Somebody buy me all ready!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

rockhog said:


> either of you *Houston* guys in a Black TT-RS? Spotted one in the visitor lot of briarlake building yesterday (Apache Oil / Microsoft)


Mine's blue. I did see a black one once at the PeiWei on Waugh Drive a couple months ago. I also spotted a Suzuka in traffic once on W. Alabama but he turned into a parking garage before I got close enough to make eye contact.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Nowwww we're posting some solid photos!!!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*Tt mk3*

http://www.caradvice.com.au/166427/audi-tt-secrets-of-the-next-generation-sports-car/ 

TTRS set to have 275kw and be lighter... NOT FAIR !!!!!

Me thinks I'll be trading up if it's lighter and faster!  hehe


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

can we maybe not include NSFW images in a thread like this?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> can we maybe not include NSFW images in a thread like this?


hey... mine was safe enough for work, as long as you stare too long!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

JohnLZ7W said:


> can we maybe not include NSFW images in a thread like this?


In fact, no, you can't.

Guys, posting nudity is strictly against the rules here, and is usually grounds for a ban. Please don't do it again.

Thanks.

-Tim


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Nowwww we're posting some solid photos!!!!!


👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

maybe this is safe enough for Tim


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol my bad..


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*Forge Intercooler??*

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=010604&product=FMTTRSINT 


What do we think?

Is it worth while doing this if I have done no other mods to the car?

What kind of real world power increase can I expect?

Cheers!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=010604&product=FMTTRSINT
> 
> 
> What do we think?
> ...


Pretty sweet and clean install no cutting bumper, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

"...On a typical standard car we see gains of 15bhp and 15lb/ft of torque in back to back testing. On remapped cars, this goes up to an average of 20bhp and 15lb/ft, again in back to back testing."




$1,150.00 :banghead:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> What do we think?
> 
> Is it worth while doing this if I have done no other mods to the car?
> 
> ...



I don't claim to be an expert, but I've been reading up a bunch on some of the VW model forums where more folks have built up their turbo engines to stages way beyond the common ECU flashes, etc.
General consensus seems to be that a FMIC is one of the LAST things needed. Its primary function is to provide additional cooling to the intake charge, and until you start producing LOTS more heat (power), there's little gain to be had over the stock intercoolers. YMMV


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

"...On a typical standard car we see gains of 15bhp and 15lb/ft of torque in back to back testing. On remapped cars, this goes up to an average of 20bhp and 15lb/ft, again in back to back testing." 

15 and 15 just from a FMIC sounds a little high but I could be wrong. Maybe if you are running in a very high heat area like AZ in the summer but if that is the only mod I do not see how it could increase the power that much. 
The turbos will still be sucking the same hot air as before so it doesnt change that. 

If someone could explain how the cooler can do that much on its own that would be great.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Quisp said:


> "...On a typical standard car we see gains of 15bhp and 15lb/ft of torque in back to back testing. On remapped cars, this goes up to an average of 20bhp and 15lb/ft, again in back to back testing."
> 
> 15 and 15 just from a FMIC sounds a little high but I could be wrong. Maybe if you are running in a very high heat area like AZ in the summer but if that is the only mod I do not see how it could increase the power that much.
> The turbos will still be sucking the same hot air as before so it doesnt change that.
> ...


 I think the key here is that it is in back-to-back testing. I read that as "On a dyno, when running multiple tests in a row, without the FMIC the power would drop by 15hp, with the FMIC the power stays constant."


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

From what you guys have said it seems you're all kind of thinking the same thing as me! 

Just noticed APR has a 15% off sale till late April... 

I am highly considering the APR stage 1 chip; can my diveline and clutch/gearbox and everything else cope with this??? 

APR assured me that it can unless I abuse it (i.e clutch dumps etc), which I NEVER do! But I am worried If i take off from the lights and do a quick change to 2nd gear from redline that something is going to break or snap.. 

What's everyones thoughts?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> From what you guys have said it seems you're all kind of thinking the same thing as me!
> 
> Just noticed APR has a 15% off sale till late April...
> 
> ...


 I question how durable the clutch will be. Audis are not exactly know to have the beefiest. I've heard the ttrs is pretty durable but I'm not sure if I buy it. My z4m coupe had a solid clutch. My buddies 07 rs4 clutch was a piece of sh*t, nightmare problems and always had issues. That was in 07, however, and I'd like to think Audi got with the program. Find any threads for ttrs clutch issues/complaints?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Nordschleife 2011-09-24 - R-power on TTRS s.tronic chasing BMW 1 M on VLN track*


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Axel1 said:


> *Nordschleife 2011-09-24 - R-power on TTRS s.tronic chasing BMW 1 M on VLN track*


 nice post, again.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

TT RS on 20"


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Monza TTRS w/ HRE by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Monza TTRS by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## texasboy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wow.*

That rocks so much.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> Monza TTRS w/ HRE by AppleChilli, on Flickr


 beautiful Monza


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

$øK said:


> beautiful Monza


 True; after I saw a couple of the Monza TTRS' online if Daytona wasn't an option, I would not have any qualms going with Monza. 








[/url] Audi TT-RS BMW E92 M3 Black HRE 593RS MACARS by HRE Wheels, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Passenger trying to hold a camera doesn't work extremely well...


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Grey/ grey TT by AppleChilli, on Flickr


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Axel1 said:


> Passenger trying to hold a camera doesn't work extremely well...


 Yep, it only works with a fixed solution.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

my car got here today, very disappointed, thinking about returning it. Owner described normal wear but didnt mention bent tail pipe and damaged rear area around tail pipe, cracked windshield, lots of chips, and then the engine sounds lke crap and the accelerationis jerky,and clutch or transmission doesnt go into third witout a fight and rear squeaking like a kids old tricycle wheel under 20 mph. Acceleration is not very good and i think it is due to an engine issue by the sound of it. And it sounds like lifters are bad or ae they just that loud? 
Taking it to the delership to get it checked out but i am very bummed, was lookingforward to this and i feel like i got a little screwed .


----------



## Craac (Mar 26, 2012)

Quisp said:


> my car got here today, very disappointed, thinking about returning it. Owner described normal wear but didnt mention bent tail pipe and damaged rear area around tail pipe, cracked windshield, lots of chips, and then the engine sounds lke crap and the accelerationis jerky,and clutch or transmission doesnt go into third witout a fight and rear squeaking like a kids old tricycle wheel under 20 mph. Acceleration is not very good and i think it is due to an engine issue by the sound of it. And it sounds like lifters are bad or ae they just that loud?
> Taking it to the delership to get it checked out but i am very bummed, was lookingforward to this and i feel like i got a little screwed .


 WOW, that sounds terrible . It sounds like someone really beat on that poor car. Sorry to hear that and I hope you can return it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Quisp said:


> my car got here today, very disappointed, thinking about returning it. Owner described normal wear but didnt mention bent tail pipe and damaged rear area around tail pipe, cracked windshield, lots of chips, and then the engine sounds lke crap and the accelerationis jerky,and clutch or transmission doesnt go into third witout a fight and rear squeaking like a kids old tricycle wheel under 20 mph. Acceleration is not very good and i think it is due to an engine issue by the sound of it. And it sounds like lifters are bad or ae they just that loud?
> Taking it to the delership to get it checked out but i am very bummed, was lookingforward to this and i feel like i got a little screwed .


 
I would run away from that car. Seems like it has had a very rough life in a short amount of time. No pre-purchase inspection or pictures with these issues?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

After contacting the seller about the problems he has graciously said he would buy it back and pay for the shipping both to me and to get it back. A very nice man and a generous offer so I am going t accept it. 
It is a beautiful car and I am sure that when i find the right one I will enjoy it 
Anyone know of a TT RS for sale? Back to square one.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Quisp said:


> After contacting the seller about the problems he has graciously said he would buy it back and pay for the shipping both to me and to get it back. A very nice man and a generous offer so I am going t accept it.
> It is a beautiful car and I am sure that when i find the right one I will enjoy it
> Anyone know of a TT RS for sale? Back to square one.


 Wait.. So this was a TTRS that was all f***ed up?????


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Quisp said:


> After contacting the seller about the problems he has graciously said he would buy it back and pay for the shipping both to me and to get it back. A very nice man and a generous offer so I am going t accept it.
> It is a beautiful car and I am sure that when i find the right one I will enjoy it
> Anyone know of a TT RS for sale? Back to square one.


 I don't understand how he didn't disclose those problems in the first place. And I would think the aesthetic damage you would see in the pics. At least he's taking it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


 Really starting to dig these wheels... This is annoying me.. 

I chose my wheels because they are unique.. Now all the bloody Audi's have it!!! Everything from A1-R8 !!!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Quisp said:


> After contacting the seller about the problems he has graciously said he would buy it back and pay for the shipping both to me and to get it back. A very nice man and a generous offer so I am going t accept it.
> It is a beautiful car and I am sure that when i find the right one I will enjoy it
> Anyone know of a TT RS for sale? Back to square one.


 WTF?! How the hell can someone beat on a car so much in such a short amount of time? I'm amazed he agreed to take it back and pay for shipping. That's nothing short of a miracle. Hopefully you can find another for sale. Or just place your order for a 2013 model. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> WTF?! How the hell can someone beat on a car so much in such a short amount of time? I'm amazed he agreed to take it back and pay for shipping. That's nothing short of a miracle. Hopefully you can find another for sale. Or just place your order for a 2013 model.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 This. More explanation please. If we're talking a used TT-RS which I think we are, it can't have that many miles on it since they've been on our shores less than a year. How did it get so beat up? And the mechanical issues you describe, it's under warranty so why weren't they just addressed at a dealer? Something sounds really fishy about the whole thing. 
Order a new one. A quick glance on Autotrader this morning shows 6 new ones and one Certified Pre-Owned one for sale around the country. The 2012's are definitely dwindling.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> This. More explanation please. If we're talking a used TT-RS which I think we are, it can't have that many miles on it since they've been on our shores less than a year. How did it get so beat up? And the mechanical issues you describe, it's under warranty so why weren't they just addressed at a dealer? Something sounds really fishy about the whole thing.
> Order a new one. A quick glance on Autotrader this morning shows 6 new ones and one Certified Pre-Owned one for sale around the country. The 2012's are definitely dwindling.


 Agreed. Doesn't make any sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes it was used and I guess he took delivery in November according to the paperwork. It was driven in New York citry which I guess can be somewhat brutal on the car. The owner was very cool about it and there was no problem with him taking itback. I diod not want to have the headaches of having to get it all done myself warranty or not. Some work would have been warranty but other parts would not. he offered to pay for the repairs and I could have kept it but again I did not want the headaches and it is somwething that would have made me nuts. i am a bit ocd aboutr my car care and the paintwork so the scratches would have made me insane.
I am loook ing for a white 2012 now and checking the deaerships for ones that have allocations in production that are not spoken for. I found a couplwe but they cant change the color at this point however if anyone is looking for a Black TTRS, i know a dealer that has one in production and it has already been painted so it is further along.
If anyone knows of a dealership that has a car in production, thatcan be changed or if it is white already, please let me know. I am thinking about waiting and getting a 2013 but when would those start being deleiverd? Probably 10-12 months or so and I havbe no wheels.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Quisp said:


> Yes it was used and I guess he took delivery in November according to the paperwork. It was driven in New York citry which I guess can be somewhat brutal on the car. The owner was very cool about it and there was no problem with him taking itback. I diod not want to have the headaches of having to get it all done myself warranty or not. Some work would have been warranty but other parts would not. he offered to pay for the repairs and I could have kept it but again I did not want the headaches and it is somwething that would have made me nuts. i am a bit ocd aboutr my car care and the paintwork so the scratches would have made me insane.
> I am loook ing for a white 2012 now and checking the deaerships for ones that have allocations in production that are not spoken for. I found a couplwe but they cant change the color at this point however if anyone is looking for a Black TTRS, i know a dealer that has one in production and it has already been painted so it is further along.
> If anyone knows of a dealership that has a car in production, thatcan be changed or if it is white already, please let me know. I am thinking about waiting and getting a 2013 but when would those start being deleiverd? Probably 10-12 months or so and I havbe no wheels.


I have PM'ed you some info.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Quisp said:


> It was driven in New York citry which I guess can be somewhat brutal on the car.


Sh*t, enough said. Owing a sports car in NYC is the kiss of death. 

Glad he took it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah and he was so cool about it too. I would love to have the car but I know it would make me nuts so I am still looking. Why do the dealers have every color but the one i want in thier showrooms right now. I can get 3 black, 2 red, 1 blue and even a suzuka grey all of them ready to go, but no white.:banghead:


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The gods are smiling on me(I think). I may have found a TT RS, with Tech, titanium heated seats and in WHITE!
Private party with 4800 miles. Going to have it inspected this time. Anyone know of any inspection peopl in the Detroit Toledo area? Any questions I should ask about the car other than the usual condition accidents and mechanical issues?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone know what these seats are about?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/m25audi/6211316000/


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Those are the factory sport seats, not available from the factory in the US.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Anyone know what these seats are about?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/m25audi/6211316000/


They're my seats.. Love being an Aussie


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Quisp said:


> The gods are smiling on me(I think). I may have found a TT RS, with Tech, titanium heated seats and in WHITE!
> Private party with 4800 miles. Going to have it inspected this time. Anyone know of any inspection peopl in the Detroit Toledo area? Any questions I should ask about the car other than the usual condition accidents and mechanical issues?


Is that the one with the spoiler delete?

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Seems like a Dodge Caliber SRT driver didn't take to a smart-ass California TT RS driver... 

http://www.calibersrt4.net/street-racing/46403-audi-tt-rs.html#post375094


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*AWE Catback system*


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> Is that the one with the spoiler delete?
> 
> - Jeremy -


No, this one has the spoiler. Were you looking at one with spoiler delete?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Axel1 said:


> *AWE Catback system*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive mew if this is a stupid question. Following the pipes it looks like they split and one goes out through the cans (drivers side)and one doesnt. I havent seen this view of a stock exhaust so I am not sure what it does under there but why do it this way. I can see that it wold benefit from less restriction on the one pipe but why just one ? Noise? 
Again please dont think I am stupid just trying to get a better understanding of the cars.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

joshsmith said:


> They're my seats.. Love being an Aussie


Those are some nice looking seats! How do they feel? 
Should have moved to Australia when I was going to....but 16 years ago I didnt know you would get the good seats. 
Damn, see what happens when you dont plan ahead.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Quisp said:


> No, this one has the spoiler. Were you looking at one with spoiler delete?


No, there was one floating around up north somewhere with a spoiler delete but it also looked like the guy that was selling it knew nothing about it. Sounds like yours is ok. Hopefully the pre-inspection turns out well!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I needed one for each day of the week...


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

TT RS does not look small when you compare it next to my 64 Lotus Elan


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> I needed one for each day of the week...


Me too! But I have a preference for that redhead in the middle


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Quisp said:


> Those are some nice looking seats! How do they feel?
> Should have moved to Australia when I was going to....but 16 years ago I didnt know you would get the good seats.
> Damn, see what happens when you dont plan ahead.


LOL!! 

They are beautiful!! Very supportive all round. Looks sick too haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

And there is no way to get those seats in the US?
Probably a little costly if you could though.
I was looking at the 2013 Pricing info and it looks like those are going to bei n the 2013 unles that was teh european info


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

You can import them for something like $8k but they're not federally approved so you won't be able to order them


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Quisp said:


> And there is no way to get those seats in the US?
> Probably a little costly if you could though.
> I was looking at the 2013 Pricing info and it looks like those are going to bei n the 2013 unles that was teh european info



BKS tuning will sell them to you.... for a pretty penny.

They're great looking seats, but for maximizing my mod budget I would rather get something that just as effective and weight-saving (if not as bling-bling)...


Personally, if/when I go this route I will grab Recaro Sportser CS's and get some custom leather work done for less than half the cost of OEM.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i got mine here

http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17141421.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17141421/Products/AUTTI028

no airbags, no power, but they retain the heat


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Quisp said:


> And there is no way to get those seats in the US?
> Probably a little costly if you could though.
> I was looking at the 2013 Pricing info and it looks like those are going to bei n the 2013 unles that was the European info


You can get them from Audi... but they are NOT standard on the US because they have not been crash tested for US standards. 

Buy them from a retail site that sells Audi OEM, or get them right from Recaro as the RS Sportsters seats and get them in any covering you want, with or without side airbags... and for considerably less because you are not paying the Audi brand markup. Here is the link:

http://www.recaro-seats.co.uk/sport-seats/sportster-cs.php


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

American Recaro Site:

http://www.recaro.com/en/product-areas/aftermarket-seats/products/recaro-sportster-cs.html


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I think i will pass. For that kind of money I can think of many other mods that would be higher on the list than the seats. Hell, at $8000 i can do the top three on my list Tune, wheels, tires... seats are pretty far down at that price.
they look cool but not that cool.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Quisp said:


> I think i will pass. For that kind of money I can think of many other mods that would be higher on the list than the seats. Hell, at $8000 i can do the top three on my list Tune, wheels, tires... seats are pretty far down at that price.
> they look cool but not that cool.


You obviously didnt see the link where the same seats from Recaro are only $1300 US. Thats average for a decent set of race seats. The OEM Audi seats are $8000 becasue they have Audis logo on them, only idiots, or people with too much money would buy them.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> You obviously didnt see the link where the same seats from Recaro are only $1300 US. Thats average for a decent set of race seats. The OEM Audi seats are $8000 becasue they have Audis logo on them, only idiots, or people with too much money would buy them.


They aren't exactly the same seats and I believe your $1300 is for one Sportster, $8k gets you the pair of Audi seats.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

they are completely different seats, besides, money is just numbers and faces on some paper, nothing else hahahaah

the audi seats have heat and look much better


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> They aren't exactly the same seats and I believe your $1300 is for one Sportster, $8k gets you the pair of Audi seats.


They are EXACTLY the same seats. Audi/BMW and a great many other companies source these seats from Recaro branded for each manufacturer as OEM seats. Look at the Link I posted above and go to OEM, and you can see that it is in fact the case. 

Like I said, the $8000 is paying for the Audi OEM Brand, and that is it...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

To shorten the search here is the link lol:


http://www.recaro-automotive.com/us/product-areas/original-equipment/products.html


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> To shorten the search here is the link lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.recaro-automotive.com/us/product-areas/original-equipment/products.html


 they look different to me. Headrest is different, harness slots are different, the Audi shoulder bolsters seem wider. Of course the stitching and leather pattern is different too.

Don't get me wrong, the Sportsters are very nice, I've sat in them and they're on my shopping list. Once you actually price out a pair of them with hardware and with leather instead of the default vinyl that Recaro uses on the base seats you're closer to $4k for the set.

Incidentally Recaro makes a version of the Sportster for the RX8 that looks closer to the base Recaro but is much narrower. I'm not a large framed person by any means and the Mazda seats were uncomfortable but the OEM Recaro was very nice to sit in.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

They look diferent becasue not all of them are filled in the same. Different pads and diferent coverings to make it unique for each seat. And the pictures shown above are an older set of seats as well, but same frame. 

You can get a Recaro seat in any option you want, call and custom order it, and they will make it exactly like the TTRS seat for a significant price reduction becasue its not from Audi OEM. The TT RS seat is the same one as the BMW Peroformance seat, we have called Recaro direct and confirmed its the same seat, just customized for each aplication.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

last time i checked exactly means exactly, not kinda look similar...

are they heated? do they flip forward like the audi's to you can get in the back easy? do they offer you the same adjustments? does the stitching match the rest of the leather bits on the inside? will they start to sag like the audis? haha 

etc etc etc


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Dan.S said:


> They look diferent becasue not all of them are filled in the same. Different pads and diferent coverings to make it unique for each seat. And the pictures shown above are an older set of seats as well, but same frame.
> 
> You can get a Recaro seat in any option you want, call and custom order it, and they will make it exactly like the TTRS seat for a significant price reduction becasue its not from Audi OEM. The TT RS seat is the same one as the BMW Peroformance seat, we have called Recaro direct and confirmed its the same seat, just customized for each aplication.


BMW Performance seats are the Recaro Sportster CS.
TT-RS seats are way different than Recaro Sportster CS.
Whoever you called at Recaro must be clowning around to tell you that they are the same seats.
:facepalm::facepalm:

I will most likely get a pair of Recaro Pole Position for mine later this year.

I'm currently building up a pair of Pole Position for my MKI TT. They are wrapped in lamb skin.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

these are bmw, now *these* are EXACTLY like the CS


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn. did not mean to stir things up. 
I did see the recaro link but while they look similar they did not look as beefy and I like the shapes that the stitching creates with the padding and TTRS on them. Still not going to get them but I think it looks cool.
I am goig with black rear badging as my first mod. then a tune(not sure if GIAC, APR, but stasis doesnt have anything yet and seems $$$), then tires, Pilot super sports and wheels(still looking for those)
The car i just bought is being picked up Thursday to be shipped to me here in Arizona. Hoping to have it by next wednesday and the other ttrs that I had was picked up today and on it way to a dealership in California. Not sure if they already have a buyer or what is going on with tha one but it needs a some help.


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

It appears I am about to join the growing contingent of Texas TT RS owners. She arrives at the Port of Houston on May 21 (we shall see......) Ibis white, Alcantara, Titanium and Tech packages, front license plate delete. I've been lurking on the forum for a few days now (took that long to make it through this monster thread), and figured it was time to say hello. 

I'm going to miss my old steadfast Porsche 993, but I cannot wait to get behind the wheel of this car.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Brent Spinks said:


> It appears I am about to join the growing contingent of Texas TT RS owners. She arrives at the Port of Houston on May 21 (we shall see......) Ibis white, Alcantara, Titanium and Tech packages, front license plate delete. I've been lurking on the forum for a few days now (took that long to make it through this monster thread), and figured it was time to say hello.
> 
> I'm going to miss my old steadfast Porsche 993, but I a cannot wait to get behind the wheel of this car.


Woah. Pretty big jump in performance from a 993. But you'll probably miss the rawness of it a little bit. Still, the RS is a lot of fun. I just skipped out of work for 2 hours while everyone thought I was at a meeting to go tear up the twisty mountain roads in my area. It really is great when that exhaust starts howling.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah I imagine I will be getting creative with errands that I need to run once the RS is in the garage.

Well the power differential will be there, but it won't be ultra drastic, the 993 has a TPC intercooled supercharger on board.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Woah. Pretty big jump in performance from a 993. But you'll probably miss the rawness of it a little bit. Still, the RS is a lot of fun. I just skipped out of work for 2 hours while everyone thought I was at a meeting to go tear up the twisty mountain roads in my area. It really is great when that exhaust starts howling.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Hahaha Champion !!

I used to do the same thing with the TTRS and the R32 when I first got them.. Now I'm I'm friggin forced to use a company car and the baby sits in the garage 6 days a week.. So... So... SOOO UPSET!!!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> - Jeremy -


Jeremy I just noticed you had done a Miltek Exhaust.. Is it like a non-resonated cat-back? 

How does it sound? Mine is being done on Monday; keen as and have no idea how it will sound!!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Woah. Pretty big jump in performance from a 993. But you'll probably miss the rawness of it a little bit. Still, the RS is a lot of fun. I just skipped out of work for 2 hours while everyone thought I was at a meeting to go tear up the twisty mountain roads in my area. It really is great when that exhaust starts howling.
> 
> - Jeremy -


👍👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Auto Bild.de pits TT RS Plus against a $22,995 Ducati 1199 Panigale S (195 hp @10,750 rpm and 98.1 lb-ft torque @ 9000 rpm with a 361.5 pound dry weight... the new benchmark in production motorcycle power-to-weight and torque-to-weight ratios.) 

[video]http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-audi-gegen-ducati-3405412.html[/video]


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Nürburgring


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

*TTRS 2013 Order in....*

Well i'm happy to say that I'm gratefully coming back to Audi after selling my 04' S4 in 2008. I have regretted it ever since and saw and lived the other side (BMW) of course....and don't get me wrong they are great cars but IMO they are not like an Audi, again IMO!! Last week I ordered the 2013 TTRS (I love my wife!! This is for my 40th birthday!!!) 

1. Color: Daytona Grey Pearl Effect 
2. Interior: Silk Nappa Leather in black 
3. Technology package 
4. Sport Exhaust titanium package 
5. Heated front seats 
6. Carbon fiber exterior mirrors 
7. Automatic electric rear spoiler. 

It's officially ordered, I even have a commission number!! 

So very excited for one to come back to Audi and secondly to get an awesome car!!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Sounds like an awesome build!! The Ti wheels on the Daytona will look awesome!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

jmofo said:


> Well i'm happy to say that I'm gratefully coming back to Audi after selling my 04' S4 in 2008. I have regretted it ever since and saw and lived the other side (BMW) of course....and don't get me wrong they are great cars but IMO they are not like an Audi, again IMO!! Last week I ordered the 2013 TTRS (I love my wife!! This is for my 40th birthday!!!)
> 
> 1. Color: Daytona Grey Pearl Effect
> 2. Interior: Silk Nappa Leather in black
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup: for wing delete!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> Jeremy I just noticed you had done a Miltek Exhaust.. Is it like a non-resonated cat-back?
> 
> How does it sound? Mine is being done on Monday; keen as and have no idea how it will sound!!!


 Sorry, Josh, I missed this question. I actually only have the secondary cat delete pipes. I haven't done a full exhaust. I just have the Sport exhaust minus the cats. It sounds really great, though. Everyone that rides in the car comments on the exhaust. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Sorry, Josh, I missed this question. I actually only have the secondary cat delete pipes. I haven't done a full exhaust. I just have the Sport exhaust minus the cats. It sounds really great, though. Everyone that rides in the car comments on the exhaust.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Hey Jeremy, how much louder is it than stock exhaust? 25%? I thought you had commented on that question sometime ago but it's buried somewhere in this forum...

Also, someone one here (forgot who it is) said they're ditching their miltek exhaust and going with apr because they said it didn't fit properly on the US spec version an there was scraping on the ground or something because it was lower to the ground than stock exhaust. 

Any thoughts on this? 

Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

*sigh* Looks like I'll need to give up my order on the RS. Had a discussion with the wifey and it's not gonna fly. Maybe I'll be able to put in an order in about 12 months for a 2013. 

So, the order is for a Monza, wing delete, tech package and heated seats. It's a 2012 model, to arrive in June. Ordered in one of the MA dealers. If anyone wants more info, let me know. I'm calling the dealer later this week to let them know.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

lol in 12 months you wont get one, orders now are for 2013's


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

That's why I'm not married!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

J662 said:


> Hey Jeremy, how much louder is it than stock exhaust? 25%?


 I have the same setup. If I had to put a number on it, that'd be about right.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I have the same setup. If I had to put a number on it, that'd be about right.


 Ah that's right. I forgot you had the same. 

You happy with it? Happy with the note it puts out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

*2013 TTRS order*

It just passed my mind...but I was wondering if anyone had any tips or information that I should know about in ordering the 2013 TTRS, or if they will add TTRS sport/all weather mats upon request on delivery, or any other little mods, etc?? Any information is appreciative! TIA!!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

J662 said:


> Ah that's right. I forgot you had the same.
> 
> You happy with it? Happy with the note it puts out?
> 
> ...


 I agree with Domm. It's probably in the 25% range. Mostly, though, it just sounds more raw and angry than stock. I've been planning on getting a full APR RSC exhaust when they're released but I realized that I'm really happy with my exhaust note and intensity right now. I don't think I need to spend a couple thousand bucks on something that really isn't going to make a huge difference. 

My only complaint about my current setup is the oddity of the flapper valve. It really has a mind of its own. I would prefer an exhaust without it like the APR but I think I can just live with it. I guess I kind of like that it's quiet when just puttering around. There's no "look at me!" value to it. I have to really get on the gas to make it shout. I guess I need to make someone drive my car for me while I sit on the sidewalk to make my decision. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

jmofo said:


> It just passed my mind...but I was wondering if anyone had any tips or information that I should know about in ordering the 2013 TTRS, or if they will add TTRS sport/all weather mats upon request on delivery, or any other little mods, etc?? Any information is appreciative! TIA!!


 My tips: 

Get heated seats. Even if you live in a warm-ish climate. They're cheap and your ass will thank you when freak weather occurs. 

If you're not happy with the color selection, get a custom color. I wish I had done this. That's my only regret. I should've ditched the sport exhaust and got a custom color. You can always rattle-can the exhaust tips and get an aftermarket exhaust. 

Other than that, just go with your heart when you're ordering. You can't really go wrong. Unless you're ordering a wing delete. In that case, you're definitely wrong. Or NOT getting the aluminum optic pack. That's a really bad idea, too.  

I don't know much about accessories. Get an iPod cable if you want for the glove box. Get a big SD card for music if you get the Technology Package. Audi sells a cool flashlight that sticks in the cigarrette lighter if you want something unique and useful. Order a second set of floor mats for the winter if you want. They're cheaper online. 

I'm pretty jealous, actually. I kinda wish I could order a 2013 now. Hmm... Daydreaming... 

2013 Audi TTRS 
Samoa Orange 
Aluminum Package 
Titanium Wheels 
Tech Package 
Alcantara Seats 
Heated Seats 
Maybe some carbon mirrors and a carbon wing to mimic the R8 GT. 










- Jeremy -


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

J662 said:


> That's why I'm not married!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Very true. Same reason I am not married! I am going to do whatever I want when I want LOL.


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

- Jeremy - said:


> If you're not happy with the color selection, get a custom color. I wish I had done this.


 Is paint-to-sample available in the US for the TTRS? My understanding is that it is not available.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

jfoxny said:


> Is paint-to-sample available in the US for the TTRS? My understanding is that it is not available.


 Check with your dealer. AFAIK only two cars were produced for the US with Audi exclusive paint options and then they closed the Audi exclusive program for everything except for the R8. They might have restarted it for 2013 tho.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Check with your dealer. AFAIK only two cars were produced for the US with Audi exclusive paint options and then they closed the Audi exclusive program for everything except for the R8. They might have restarted it for 2013 tho.


 I didn't get full paint options but I got my colormatched mirrors through Audi Exclusive


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

J662 said:


> Ah that's right. I forgot you had the same.
> 
> You happy with it? Happy with the note it puts out?


 I love it. Granted, I've never heard the APR, AWE, or any aftermarket exhaust in person.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> I love it. Granted, I've never heard the APR, AWE, or any aftermarket exhaust in person.


 So if you have the same setup as Jeremy that means you have the secondary cat delete. Do you know if that's going to be an issue if you have the car smogged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I agree with Domm. It's probably in the 25% range. Mostly, though, it just sounds more raw and angry than stock. I've been planning on getting a full APR RSC exhaust when they're released but I realized that I'm really happy with my exhaust note and intensity right now. I don't think I need to spend a couple thousand bucks on something that really isn't going to make a huge difference.
> 
> My only complaint about my current setup is the oddity of the flapper valve. It really has a mind of its own. I would prefer an exhaust without it like the APR but I think I can just live with it. I guess I kind of like that it's quiet when just puttering around. There's no "look at me!" value to it. I have to really get on the gas to make it shout. I guess I need to make someone drive my car for me while I sit on the sidewalk to make my decision.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 Interesting about the flapper...I wonder why that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I agree with Domm. It's probably in the 25% range. Mostly, though, it just sounds more raw and angry than stock. I've been planning on getting a full APR RSC exhaust when they're released but I realized that I'm really happy with my exhaust note and intensity right now. I don't think I need to spend a couple thousand bucks on something that really isn't going to make a huge difference.
> 
> My only complaint about my current setup is the oddity of the flapper valve. It really has a mind of its own. I would prefer an exhaust without it like the APR but I think I can just live with it. I guess I kind of like that it's quiet when just puttering around. There's no "look at me!" value to it. I have to really get on the gas to make it shout. I guess I need to make someone drive my car for me while I sit on the sidewalk to make my decision.
> 
> - Jeremy -


 I'd say 25% is very accurate. I like the non-resonated cat-back - sounds awesome. Just more meaty and deeper, really liking it. I had my mate drive past me a few times after I got it on monday and it's definitely louder.. She still needs wearing in time though! Good drive yesterday through the national park was very fun


----------



## jfoxny (Aug 17, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Check with your dealer. AFAIK only two cars were produced for the US with Audi exclusive paint options and then they closed the Audi exclusive program for everything except for the R8. They might have restarted it for 2013 tho.


 They said no-dice but would let me know if that changes for 2013 - they don't have any info yet.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> My tips:
> 
> 
> Other than that, just go with your heart when you're ordering. You can't really go wrong. Unless you're ordering a wing delete. In that case, you're definitely wrong.
> ...


 
👍👍

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

J662 said:


> 👍👍
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
What did you say? It didn't come through...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

jmofo said:


> What did you say? It didn't come through...


 I was just agreeing with Jeremy's comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*National Park Run*

Thought this may be worth sharing.. 

Yesterday it was a public holiday so thought it was an opportune time to take advantage of some free time. 1st thought to mind; NATIONAL PARK! Rarely cops, small amounts of traffic (other side of the rd and 2nd/3rd gear make short work of that!) and lots of people keen for a race! Our national parks are a bit like Europe’s “B roads” if you can imagine. The end result, LOADS of fun, needing new tyres and some cold air for my turbo (coming into winter here)!  

I was thoroughly amazed at how well my RS went yesterday; the brakes never felt like they were letting go and the car never skipped a beat! I had guys in big V8 Fords and all sorts of cars trying to keep up and pull away and not one of them stood a chance! Looking past how she was in the corners, even in the straights at over 200kph (shh) none of the V8’s could pull away even slightly! 

On the way there I encountered a white 1M and tried to provoke him to race me.. Here’s the thing about Australia, most people who can afford these kinds of cars never take them over 3000rpm and just don’t have the fun that they are made for, MOST being key word.. This guy pulled up at the lights and was admiring my car and was even dressed like me (in trackies, just being a bum on his day off, likely to be around my age). After some chatting at ever set of lights we started dragging and hooning through traffic. I must say, not only did the 1M look fantastic (white), but it sounded amazing and he found himself very sideways… in 2nd gear… in a straight line (hehe). What was awesome to see though, we were both next to each other in 2nd gear and did the typical “3, 2, 1 beeep, GO) and I pulled about ¼ of a car length and was pulling (very slightly) until we hit traffic again.. Nonetheless it was nice to see it all in person that my car is faster (for that bit anyway) than the 1M, rather than just reading about it.. Pitty my girlfriend and the other guys girlfriend didn’t find it too funny… I did haha  He also thinks my car sounds epic and like a mini V10 – as a TTRS owner, I love that compliment, and a massive one from someone with a 1M because those things are awesome!! 

By the end of the day I found a great bit of road and hit 240kph with great ease and I can definitely see how this car was built to sit on 300kph all day on the autobahns, then flick off to some “B roads” and go nuts! 

Anyway – thought some fellow TTRS owners might enjoy that one 

Thought this may be worth sharing.. 

Silly - only took 1 photo


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Thought this may be worth sharing..
> 
> Yesterday it was a public holiday so thought it was an opportune time to take advantage of some free time. 1st thought to mind; NATIONAL PARK! Rarely cops, small amounts of traffic (other side of the rd and 2nd/3rd gear make short work of that!) and lots of people keen for a race! Our national parks are a bit like Europes B roads if you can imagine. The end result, LOADS of fun, needing new tyres and some cold air for my turbo (coming into winter here)! 
> 
> ...


 
Sweet! 

👍👍 on the Phantom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

J662 said:


> So if you have the same setup as Jeremy that means you have the secondary cat delete. Do you know if that's going to be an issue if you have the car smogged?


 New York State has just recently started emissions "inspections". As I understand, it only consists of fault codes read from the ECU. This mod will not create that issue. 

BTW, I believe all the aftermarket "cat-back" exhausts remove the secondary cats.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> BTW, I believe all the aftermarket "cat-back" exhausts remove the secondary cats.


 That's interesting. I didn't know that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

jmofo said:


> It just passed my mind...but I was wondering if anyone had any tips or information that I should know about in ordering the 2013 TTRS, or if they will add TTRS sport/all weather mats upon request on delivery, or any other little mods, etc?? Any information is appreciative! TIA!!


 My original plan was to have the dealer install 3M Invisishield to the front surfaces of the RS. I was going to buy all weather floor mats from online, and see if I needed to order a 3rd party arm rest after a month or so. Also, make sure the dealer doesn't put on any dealer badging - a plate frame is OK, but I'd still take that off.


----------



## nomaded (Mar 20, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> lol in 12 months you wont get one, orders now are for 2013's


 I had put the order in back in Feb and got an order for a 2012, not a 2013. I'd try to do the same, but with a different dealer.


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm also having the dealer do clear shield and tint. They assured me there would be no dealer badges other than a license plate frame  I'm also going to have the dealer install the euro rear fog light. The cut-out on the rear valance looks a little odd/empty without the light to me....


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Brent Spinks said:


> I'm also going to have the dealer install the euro rear fog light. The cut-out on the rear valance looks a little odd/empty without the light to me....


 Let us know what that runs you. I didn't think they were doing it.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

There are still gushing reviews out there... this by a female enthusiast!

*Coupé that's just my cup of TT* 

*Audi's RS is ferocious and fun and proves to be an irresistible package* 

By Lisa Calvi, The Province
April 25, 2012 

The 2012 Audi TT RS Coupé picked me. Like a puppy at a shelter, obviously pure-bred, it jumped up and looked at me with those seductive LED bi-xenon head-lights, purred that turbocharged exhaust note and I fell for it, hook, line and sinker. Now I'm squirming like a fish on a hook.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

I am sick with puppy love. I drive to the furthest coffee shop to get my fix of TT and caffeine. Every time I park it, I gaze lovingly over my shoulder. I won't tell you how many times I look back. Let's just say more than once.

It's only a tester and I know it will have to go back, but I've developed a decidedly Scarlett O'Hara attitude. As in, I'll think about that tomorrow!

I mope around trying to live in the moment to enjoy my last few hours with the hot Audi TT RS, but there is a missing-you feeling that's already seeping into every pore, like the late-summer sunlight hinting at the fall chill.

I've started buying lottery tickets and plotting ways to save enough money to buy the sexy little number. So let's be reasonable. What else could one get in the vehicle world for $75,000? My tester is actually priced at $75,850, but let's just say an even $75,000 for the sake of argument . . . with my husband. Base price is $67,600.

I could get a hopping Cadillac CTS-V, or a functional fully-loaded GMC Sierra pickup truck. I could just about get a 2012 BMW 6 Series Convertible, or how about four of those über-fast BMW K1300S motorcycles that catapult from zero to 100 km/h in 2.8 seconds. Do I really need to get to 100 km/h 1.5 seconds faster than in my Audi? Nah!

I could put the money down to find myself in the pure luxe of the front seats from a Bentley Continental GT. Maybe. With that $75,000, I could get almost one-fifth of a Lamborghini Aventador 6.5-litre V12 AWD LP 700-4 Coupe.

Huh, the TT RS is a bargain, really. You get the idea.

What would you do if you won a million dollars? I'm sure everyone's had that wistful conversation. At a family discussion with two of our daughters recently, we upped the figure to $10 million. They were both very quick to inform us that each of our three daughters should probably get one million off the bat. Hmm. Let me think about that one!

Most people get that dreamy look in their eyes when they start to imagine how their lives would change if they did hold that winning ticket.

There's always talk of buying homes for loved and loving parents. Plans surface for that trip of a lifetime. Invariably the topic of vehicles comes up, and the usual suspects of unattainable supercars and handmade luxury cars enter the picture.

I'm not dreaming about $10 mil-lion, nor am I imagining hoisting one of those big cardboard million-dollar cheques for the news cameras. Heck, I'm talking a paltry $75,000. A relative drop in the bucket.

The stance on the sexy Sepang Blue Pearl Audi TT RS Coupé makes me weak. Add in the 360 horsepower that the 2.5-litre TFSI inline 5-cylin-der engine pumps out and I'm done for. It accelerates from zero to 100 km/h in a very snappy 4.3 seconds. The 6-speed manual is slick and exciting to use. The sport exhaust, a $1,500 option, on the tester gives it a note that's guttural and pretty all at the same time. How can that be? 

Audi's TFSI technology combines direct fuel injection with turbo-charging, which, according to Audi gives a 10 to 15 per cent improvement in fuel efficiency over many naturally aspirated engines with more cylinders.

I don't think about all this when I drive it, though. I don't feel like I'm merely transferring from Point A to Point B either. I feel like I'm frolicking in the wind.

Yes, there are other cars with more power, more torque, more seating and cargo capacity. But I'm frolicking, for pete's sake. I don't need excessive cargo capacity. 'Minimal' is in.

Speaking of seats, the driver and front seat passenger are ensconced in stitched silk nappa leather seats that hug the body, enforcing the feeling that I am one with the ****-pit and that I should really own this car. It followed me home. Honest.

There's also a button that flips the Audi into Sport mode, giving the TT RS Coupé a stiffer ride, sharper acceleration and a sport exhaust note that sounds even more ferocious and fun, if that's possible.
It's that exhaust note that wakes me, reaching my ears through an open window at 4: 30 a.m. as my husband takes my car away. I can't get back to sleep for a long time. Can one buy lottery tickets this early in the morning?

I finally drift back into slumber and dream a little sepang blue dream.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> There are still gushing reviews out there... this by a female enthusiast!


 LOL such a girly review.. But she's not wrong at all.. We just say it more slightly manly....... probably.. :facepalm:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> LOL such a girly review.. But she's not wrong at all.. We just say it more slightly manly....... probably.. :facepalm:


 "I feel like I'm frolicking in the wind" ugh, really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> "I feel like I'm frolicking in the wind" ugh, really?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 LOL!!! 

Ok bar that part


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

J662 said:


> "I feel like I'm frolicking in the wind" ugh, really?





joshsmith said:


> LOL such a girly review.. But she's not wrong at all.. We just say it more slightly manly....... probably.. :facepalm:


 Ok, while I do appreciate hearing from another female enthusiast, "Frolicking"? Really? It's no wonder you guys don't take us seriously when it comes to cars.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Ok, while I do appreciate hearing from another female enthusiast, "Frolicking"? Really? It's no wonder you guys don't take us seriously when it comes to cars.


 I can appreciate any good review guy or girl. Just gotta draw the line with that "frolicking" remark! Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Let us know what that runs you. I didn't think they were doing it.


 They told me they can't quote me or even guarantee that they can do it until the car comes in and they take a look at the wiring set-up. I do know that the OEM kit is $150.00. I'm hoping that the wiring harnes would readiliy support the install since all the euro cars have it. If it turns into a nightmare, I suppose I could just mount the thing without connecting it and call it a "visibility enhancing supplemental reflector unit".....  

As an aside, I tried to have them do this when they were building the car, but didn't decide I wanted it done until after the order was too late to change (without losing my place in line, anyways). Not actually was sure they would have done it at the factory even if I had requested it....


----------



## Brent Spinks (Apr 18, 2012)

Women that are truly enthusiastic about cars are so few and far between (at least around here) that I will take a "girly" review any day of the week, without complaint or critique.:laugh:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Brent Spinks said:


> They told me they can't quote me or even guarantee that they can do it until the car comes in and they take a look at the wiring set-up. I do know that the OEM kit is $150.00. I'm hoping that the wiring harnes would readiliy support the install since all the euro cars have it. If it turns into a nightmare, I suppose I could just mount the thing without connecting it and call it a "visibility enhancing supplemental reflector unit".....
> 
> As an aside, I tried to have them do this when they were building the car, but didn't decide I wanted it done until after the order was too late to change (without losing my place in line, anyways). Not actually was sure they would have done it at the factory even if I had requested it....


 Someone else has done it. It's actually a bit of a pain in the ass. I think he ended up just using some epoxy or something to glue the light in place without connecting the wires. 

I agree, though. It does look better with it. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

_*"I finally drift back into slumber and dream a little sepang blue dream." *_ 

me too....


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

*Road test: 2012 Audi TT RS*

http://www.driving.ca/Road+test+2012+Audi/6486118/story.html 

Road test: 2012 Audi TT RS 
* 
Road rocket for the speed addicted 
* 
BY BRIAN HARPER, POSTMEDIA NEWS APRIL 23, 2012 
* 
2012 Audi TT RS. 
Photograph by: Brian Harper , National Post 
I thought it was going to be so easy. Courtesy of an invitation from Porsche to put its thoroughly redesigned 2013 Porsche Boxster S through its paces, I’d have bet money the superbly balanced two-seat convertible would have a lock as my choice of best ride of 2012 — this despite it still being fairly early in the year. Could you blame me? A lightweight roadster with 315 horsepower from its mid-engine 3.4-litre boxer six-cylinder and divinely inspired handling is a nearly unassailable combination for anyone with a sporting bone in his or her body. 

And then I drove the Audi TT RS, the brother from another mother. Its bag of tricks includes a 360-hp turbocharged five-cylinder mounted up front, Audi’s renowned quattro all-wheel-drive system and a snickety-snick six-speed manual transmission. Stick all that underneath a compact body with a shape that is as distinctive as Porsche’s hallowed 911 and, suddenly, the Boxster has some serious competition for my choice. For the motor heads out there who are also accountants, there are these numbers to consider. For a little less money than the new $69,500 Boxster S, the $67,600 TT RS offers slightly more power than a 911 Carrera 4’s 345 hp — and is quicker than both. All it lacks is the iconic status of the Porsche brand. 

Truth be told, I can’t say I like the TT RS better than the Boxster S; I like it differently. The Porsche is a weekend treat for warm summer days and long drives on back roads with the top down. The Audi is more of a year-round sports car thanks to its hardtop and all-wheel drive. 

Because of its front-engine position and drivetrain, it doesn’t drive the same way as the Boxster. But, the main thing is, it goes like stink when you put pedal to the metal. Audi claims the manual-equipped TT RS will blast to 100 kilometres an hour in a scant 4.6 seconds, which is PDQ by any standard, although not as quick as those fitted with the seven-speed, dual-clutch S tronic (4.3 seconds). However, only the six-speed manual is available in Canada, so those who can’t drive stick had better learn. Trust me, it’s worth it! 

The Audi hooks up with little drama, but second is the scofflaw gear, pinning you back in the seat as the 2+2 coupe takes off like a rocket. Third is rather unrelenting as well. Clutch engagement is easy, the shifts are short and the gates are precise. With the mellow rumblings from the engine exhaust transforming into a shriek as the revs rise, it makes for a truly visceral experience. And that’s without the Sport button being pushed. Doing so opens a flap in the left exhaust tailpipe, boosting the sound of the 2.5L five-cylinder — an International Engine of the Year award winner, by the way — and, more importantly, boosting its responsiveness. 

Said experience doesn’t end when the road gets twisty. On the contrary, it’s enhanced. Grip is nothing short of phenomenal, with the car’s cornering attitude as flat as a pancake — which means the pronounced side bolsters in the sport seats will soon acquire a patina from constantly rubbing up against them. The TT RS rolls on 19-inch, speed-rated rubber, with four-piston calipers and large-diameter ventilated disc brakes providing prodigious stopping power. 

The ride, given the Audi’s intent, low-profile tires and compact dimensions, is not of the coddling variety but falls just short of teeth rattling. Let’s go with very firm — and slow down when approaching railway tracks. 

If cruising for longer stretches of time, the engine’s drone, as well as tire noise, can be rather monotonous. The easiest solution to this, though, is to crank up the tunes or engage in a spirited debate with your designated passenger. 

Given the tester’s sinister Phantom Black Pearl paint job (a $650 option), a black interior is no surprise. Because of the cozy cabin, this could prove claustrophobic, but Audi designers have brightened things up with some well-placed shiny trim bits. There’s plenty of legroom for the front-seat occupants (forget about the rear jump seats; the back area is just another place to stash the groceries), the gauges are large and properly lighted for excellent night-time visibility and the rest of the buttons and controls are where they need to be, falling readily to hand. The optional 10-speaker Premium Bose system with satellite radio is a little pricey at $1,300, but the sound quality should prove more than acceptable to all but the pickiest of audiophiles. 

I thought the 265-hp TTS was a decided improvement on the TT lineup, giving the car more muscle and a cooler, less dilettante-like image. The TT RS, however, completely eradicates any thoughts the TT is a sports car poseur. Its speed is addictive, it corners like a demon and it is seriously sexy. (OK, the fixed rear spoiler looks a little too added-on for my liking.) 

If I had to choose between the TT RS or the Boxster S, I wouldn’t hesitate for an instant — the Porsche. Why? Because I would keep my driver’s licence longer. 

Postmedia News 

[email protected] 

THE SPECS 

Type of vehicle: All-wheel-drive sports coupe 

Engine: Turbocharged 2.5L DOHC five-cylinder 

Power: 360 hp @ 5,500 rpm; 343 lb-ft of torque @ 1,650 rpm 

Transmission: Six-speed manual 

Brakes: Four-wheel disc with ABS 

Tires: P255/35YR19 

Price: base/as tested: $67,600/$75,850 

Destination charge: $1,995 

Transport Canada fuel economy L/100 km: 12.3 city, 8.1 hwy. 

Standard features: Automatic climate control, power windows and door locks, heated exterior power mirrors, cruise control, tilt and telescopic steering wheel, power-adjustable leather front seats with heat, multi-function three-spoke leather steering wheel, driver information display, automatic adaptive bi-xenon headlights, damping control suspension, hill start assist, tire pressure monitor, HomeLink, audio system 

Options: Navigation package with Audi Music Interface ($2,300); Audio package ($1,300); Titanium package ($4,000)


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

*Rear Fog*



Brent Spinks said:


> They told me they can't quote me or even guarantee that they can do it until the car comes in and they take a look at the wiring set-up. I do know that the OEM kit is $150.00. I'm hoping that the wiring harnes would readiliy support the install since all the euro cars have it. If it turns into a nightmare, I suppose I could just mount the thing without connecting it and call it a "visibility enhancing supplemental reflector unit".....


 That was my initial thought as well, but ended up going with plan B; 1980's vintage Audi quattro badging. 
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...kr.com/6050/6383837803_c9b4d2c431_b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> http://www.driving.ca/Road+test+2012+Audi/6486118/story.html


 Hahah awesome review!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Hahah awesome review!


 "If I had to choose between the TT RS or the Boxster S, I wouldn’t hesitate for an instant — the Porsche. Why? Because I would keep my driver’s licence longer."

Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btownsoccer22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm confused. Will the US be getting a TT-RS for a 2013 model year?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

btownsoccer22 said:


> I'm confused. Will the US be getting a TT-RS for a 2013 model year?


 yes.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> "If I had to choose between the TT RS or the Boxster S, I wouldn’t hesitate for an instant — the Porsche. Why? Because I would keep my driver’s licence longer."
> 
> Haha.
> 
> ...


 Love that line.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

TopCarbon said:


> That was my initial thought as well, but ended up going with plan B; 1980's vintage Audi quattro badging.
> [URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/...kr.com/6050/6383837803_c9b4d2c431_b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


 
Love it! Where'd you score the badge?,


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I had an 85 Audi 4000S Quattro that I'd debadged and this has been sitting in my garage waiting for a new home for over 20 years. It seems fitting, as that was a great car as well with an excellent 2.2 liter 5 cylinder engine.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright so which one of you with the Suzuka parked across from my Phantom @ Milton's today? Koa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

APR has come up with a powerful single stage turbocharger for the TT-RS!!

(now they just have to figure out how to get the weight down )


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Axel1 said:


> APR has come up with a powerful single stage turbocharger for the TT-RS!!
> 
> (now they just have to figure out how to get the weight down )


 Ummm... I think lag will be a real problem with that one.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Going in for stage 1 gaic next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

J662 said:


> Going in for stage 1 gaic next week!


 Nice!!! I just ordered KW V3's, should be here in 2-3 weeks!!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

bigstu said:


> Nice!!! I just ordered KW V3's, should be here in 2-3 weeks!!


 I can't even imagine how that thing is going to handle when you get those installed. I think it's safe to say you would spank most on the track. What wheel and tire setup you have? 

Do you have GAIC tune on yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

J662 said:


> I can't even imagine how that thing is going to handle when you get those installed. I think it's safe to say you would spank most on the track. What wheel and tire setup you have?
> 
> Do you have GAIC tune on yours?
> 
> ...


 Ive got GIAC stage 2 on mine and it is smooth as silk! Here is a shot from the launch event at the recent NE G2G for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Ive got GIAC stage 2 on mine and it is smooth as silk! Here is a shot from the launch event at the recent NE G2G for your viewing pleasure!


 That's great to hear and love the shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

J662 said:


> That's interesting. I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's not necessarily true. AWE offers a cat back with or with the secondary delete pipes.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

J662 said:


> That's great to hear and love the shot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, it is pretty cool! Credit goes to BlownEuros... 

http://http://blowneurosmedia.com/blowneuros/events-2/the-northeast-audi-tt-rs-gtg/


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

J662 said:


> That's great to hear and love the shot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice butt!…..as has been said, "chunky but funky" ;-)


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## btownsoccer22 (Mar 7, 2011)

So I called an Audi dealer about an hour away from me today and I asked him a few questions on the TT-RS. Guy must have been new or he was the most uneducated salesman ever because he kept correcting me and telling me that there is no such thing as a TT-RS and I must've been talking about the TTS. Anyways I left my name and number so the sales manager could call me. Anyways my question is I've tried searching here and google and haven't found much info, but is there a chance that the US TT-RS will get a dual clutch tranny or are we getting just the manual like last year?


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

The US will have manual transmission only.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

btownsoccer22 said:


> ... is there a chance that the US TT-RS will get a dual clutch tranny or are we getting just the manual like last year?


 The TT RS is currently available in US with only the manual transmission. 

However, Audi will probably do exactly what they did in Australia and offer the TT RS with the S-Tronic dual-clutch transmission as a "limited limited" edition at some point in the future.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> The TT RS is currently available in US with only the manual transmission.
> 
> However, Audi will probably do exactly what they did in Australia and offer the TT RS with the S-Tronic dual-clutch transmission as a "limited limited" edition at some point in the future.


 

Negative... Audi has already stated upon the release of the TTRS comming to the States that it is "limited release" to gauge sales. And in that reguard will not be offering any change to that, and only limited options and standard features as it would incurr aditional costs to Audi and not be posible for them to attain a financiall gain from that with minimal production. 

Sorry, but this car on this generation will remain a 6MT thruought production.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So clean


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

Seeing as we're uploading pics! 











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Dayum, Dude. Read the forum rules...it is forbidden to post pics of those awesome seats in the US.  We're all in pain over the inability to get them and pics like this are just cruel and unusual punishment...lucky bastard! :laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Step right up for your four rings branding!

*Deploying airbag literally brands man as an Audi driver *

Auto manufacturers will often do anything to promote brand loyalty in their drivers, but we don't think this is what they had in mind. An unlucky West Virginian driver found himself with a very on-message souvenir following a recent crash in his Audi A4: A brand-like forearm mark in the perfect shape of the quad-ringed Audi logo, courtesy of a deploying airbag and very fortuitous (or, you know, the opposite of fortuitous) arm placement during the collision. Could be worse, though -- at least he's not walking around with a Yugo insignia lighting up his arm!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

R5T said:


> *SO MUCH [email protected]& WINNING!*
> 
> 
> I wish to ANYTHING that they would allow this color to be on the TTRS for the States... Why the hell cant we have an explosive color such as this, and its only relegated to the TTS? Fail by Audi here, Fail Fail Fail.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Bastard has Carbon Ceramics............... :banghead:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dan.S said:


> *SO MUCH [email protected]& WINNING!*
> 
> 
> I wish to ANYTHING that they would allow this color to be on the TTRS for the States... Why the hell cant we have an explosive color such as this, and its only relegated to the TTS? Fail by Audi here, Fail Fail Fail.


Solar Orange is also in Europe not a standard color, it's a "Audi Exclusive" color option.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Bastard has Carbon Ceramics............... :banghead:


Damn I saw those ceramics and lost it!! I want them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Does anyone know about those OZ wheels or have them for that matter? Not sure if they rub...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> Does anyone know about those OZ wheels or have them for that matter? Not sure if they rub...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OZ Superturismo LM 8.5x19" with 245 tires, will not rub in any way.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> OZ Superturismo LM 8.5x19" with 245 tires, will not rub in any way.


Can't do a wider tire with those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> Can't do a wider tire with those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, 245/35R19" is a better fit compare to the OEM size 245/40R18".
And there are spacers required to clear the Ceramic brake calipers.
8.5J, 245's and spacers is the limit without any rubbing.

The OZ Ultraleggera 9x19" ET/Offset 42 wheel will fit without spacers.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> No, 245/35R19" is a better fit compare to the OEM size 245/40R18".
> And there are spacers required to clear the Ceramic brake calipers.
> 8.5J, 245's and spacers is the limit without any rubbing.
> 
> The OZ Ultraleggera 9x19" ET/Offset 42 wheel will fit without spacers.


I asked the question because the OEM tire size for us spec is 255/35 19"...so I guess that size wouldn't fit on the OZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> I asked the question because the OEM tire size for us spec is 255/35 19"...so I guess that size wouldn't fit on the OZ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same size as Europe, and it will fit the 9x19" OZ Ultra's.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> The same size as Europe, and it will fit the 9x19" OZ Ultra's.


Thanks for the input. Both are nice wheels but I really like the superturismo. Do you think less rubber on the pavement 245 vs a 255 makes any diff handling wise? Too bad can't put a tire greater than 255 but I guess the car is not set up for that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are TT RS drivers with 275/30R19" tires on the OEM 19" rotor.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> There are TT RS drivers with 275/30R19" tires on the OEM 19" rotor.


I've come across that before. I would think more people would be putting wider tires on their cars but there is probably a reason why. Doesn't it impact the cars dynamics in a negative way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> I've come across that before. I would think more people would be putting wider tires on their cars but there is probably a reason why. Doesn't it impact the cars dynamics in a negative way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd do that; I'd imagine it would actually fit properly on the wheel with no drama, but it's getting it to fit without the rubbing..


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I'd do that; I'd imagine it would actually fit properly on the wheel with no drama, but it's getting it to fit without the rubbing..


All you need to do is put these fenders on and it won't rub  : 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> All you need to do is put these fenders on and it won't rub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I crave this car...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I crave this car...


Tell me about it!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Noted something interesting last night.. I picked up my stock exhaust from my performance shop where I got the Miltek installed (didn't fit in the TTRS.. Infact barely even fit in the Q5!!!!)

On the mid resonators; it says "B E N T L E Y" across both of them.. I couldn't find where it said VW or AUDI.. On the rear muffler it says Audi with the rings and on some other bits, but found this odd.. Does that mean that the mid resonators are Bentley ones?? If so.. COOL!!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Noted something interesting last night.. I picked up my stock exhaust from my performance shop where I got the Miltek installed (didn't fit in the TTRS.. Infact barely even fit in the Q5!!!!)
> 
> On the mid resonators; it says "B E N T L E Y" across both of them.. I couldn't find where it said VW or AUDI.. On the rear muffler it says Audi with the rings and on some other bits, but found this odd.. Does that mean that the mid resonators are Bentley ones?? If so.. COOL!!


VW owns Bentley, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> VW owns Bentley, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. VW owns half the world and is slowly taking over the rest. haha


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Yup. VW owns half the world and is slowly taking over the rest. haha


Lol. Totally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's looking better in white.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> It's looking better in white.


Damn I love that car. So hot in white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you guys know if the Tt rs vlm does well in races? I can't find much on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> Do you guys know if the Tt rs vlm does well in races? I can't find much on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.raeder-motorsport.de/html/vln_2012.html

http://www.vln.de


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> http://www.raeder-motorsport.de/html/vln_2012.html
> 
> http://www.vln.de


Thanks. Now I won't get any work done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

/http://i.autoblog.com/2011/09/12/audi-releases-380-hp-front-drive-tt-rs-that-you-can-buy/


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

well, been lurking for a long time, but i couldn't contain my excitement anymore. my 2012 tt rs just landed in port yesterday (presumably on the themis leader that docked in SD) and has a rush priority attached. 

so... next weekend probably?

cannot. wait.

(for those counting, i went with daytona grey, tech pkg, titanium pkg, alcantara - had the order go in sometime in january)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

arnemeyer said:


> well, been lurking for a long time, but i couldn't contain my excitement anymore. my 2012 tt rs just landed in port yesterday (presumably on the themis leader that docked in SD) and has a rush priority attached.
> 
> so... next weekend probably?
> 
> ...


Congrats! Don't get arrested on the way home 

- Jeremy -


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Axel1 said:


>


Oh man!

Seeing this makes me think I should've gone Ibis/Suzukia Grey!!! :banghead:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> Oh man!
> 
> Seeing this makes me think I should've gone Ibis/Suzukia Grey!!! :banghead:


Nah, Phantom is better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

J662 said:


> Nah, Phantom is better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! 

Yeah I know.. For day-to-day stealthness it's good.. But I love the Suzuka on it!! DAMN YOU AUDI!!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

J662 said:


> Do you guys know if the Tt rs vlm does well in races? I can't find much on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


btw, it has already a overall win under his belt.

http://www.vln.de/newsausgabe.gb.php?id=2741


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Rotiform wheels...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF1oXY2oRPQ&feature=related 

Makes me want to be a hoon!!!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF1oXY2oRPQ&feature=related
> 
> Makes me want to be a hoon!!!


One of the best vids ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej5rfpuU4q4&feature=related

So jealous of you Jeremy!!


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

I love the Ibis White. That is what I would get.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Not sure if the 2013 pricing was posted yet but the sheet I got says "revised May 16th."

As far as I can tell everything is the same as 2012 except for the following:

(option: MSRP / Invoice)
Base: $57,200 / $53,196
Destination: $895 / $895

New Option:
Audi Exclusive Bi-Color Interior: $3000 / $2790
(two options of Fine Nappa Leather; Black/Crimson Red, Black/Titanium)

So base with destination is $470 more than the 2012. 

I drove Beverly Hills Audi's last 2012 and liked it quite a bit. Now I'm torn as I had my heart set on a Lotus Evora S.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> Not sure if the 2013 pricing was posted yet but the sheet I got says "revised May 16th."


http://www.audizine.com/documents/2013 Order Guide with Pricing.pdf


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anybody help me out ? I do not know how to attach pics to my posts or set up an album to put them in to be seen. I tried the way it says in the FAQ but I do not have some of the choices that are gioven. Do i need a certian number of posts or something? I sent messages to the forum people but no answer. Any help would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

- Jeremy - said:


> Congrats! Don't get arrested on the way home
> 
> - Jeremy -



I didn't get arrested! Amazingly.

I've only had it 3 days and it's just perfect. Coming from an 2010 A4 daily driver and a gen 1 boxster in the garage, I think the pull when I step on the gas has spoiled me off of any ordinary car. 

in person, the daytona grey looks great too. internet pics don't quite do it justice when the sun is out.

When I get a chance, I'll drive up PCH somewhere or up in the Angeles Natl Forest or Santa Monica mountains or something and take some nice pics.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Oooo I LOVE that!!!! That looks VERY good!!!!!


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

*2013 TT RS ordered*

new here. just placed an order for a 2013 Daytona gray TT-RS with tech and titanium package. looks like I am paying retail price, so total cost without tax is $64,770. 

pretty excited about the purchase!


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Timster said:


> new here. just placed an order for a 2013 Daytona gray TT-RS with tech and titanium package. looks like I am paying retail price, so total cost without tax is $64,770.
> 
> pretty excited about the purchase!


Where do u reside? I placed my order a couple of months ago...have you heard anything yet? Did they give you a commission number?


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

jmofo said:


> Where do u reside? I placed my order a couple of months ago...have you heard anything yet? Did they give you a commission number?


Got a commission number the day I put money down (yesterday)

I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Quisp said:


> Can anybody help me out ? I do not know how to attach pics to my posts or set up an album to put them in to be seen. I tried the way it says in the FAQ but I do not have some of the choices that are gioven. Do i need a certian number of posts or something? I sent messages to the forum people but no answer. Any help would be appreciated
> thanks


You have to have the pictures on an external site like Photobucket. Once you have an external URL, you can link them here via the Image icon on the reply screen.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> Not sure if the 2013 pricing was posted yet but the sheet I got says "revised May 16th."
> 
> As far as I can tell everything is the same as 2012 except for the following:
> 
> ...


I guess Jeremy was right when he said the word "Exclusive" was going to bump up the price on the two-tone interior. Ridiculous when you can get the same thing on the base TT or TTS for no extra cost over solid color.
My two cents on the Evora as I considered one too before the TT-RS....Lotus cars are particularly good at their main goal, handling. Their dedication to keeping things as light as possible is admirable, and the Evora is the nicest road car they have ever made IMO. That said, the market has spoken and they are HUGELY overpriced. There are still "new" 2010's around for sale for less than $60K with stickers over $80K. The S added more power and some refinements but I don't think that was the only thing that mattered. I'm sure you've also been over on LotusTalk, and anyone who thinks the RS has had teething problems really needs to pore over the Evora forum. So many stereotypical British car "quirks" and niggling issues. I would still love to have one someday but wouldn't think of buying one until the used prices hit the $30's and I predict that won't be too far off. It's a wonderful car but requires an owner willing to live with its high maintenance and quirks, whereas for the most part, you can just jump in the RS and go (and MUCH faster I might add.)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

mtbscoTT said:


> I guess Jeremy was right when he said the word "Exclusive" was going to bump up the price on the two-tone interior. Ridiculous when you can get the same thing on the base TT or TTS for no extra cost over solid color.
> My two cents on the Evora as I considered one too before the TT-RS....Lotus cars are particularly good at their main goal, handling. Their dedication to keeping things as light as possible is admirable, and the Evora is the nicest road car they have ever made IMO. That said, the market has spoken and they are HUGELY overpriced. There are still "new" 2010's around for sale for less than $60K with stickers over $80K. The S added more power and some refinements but I don't think that was the only thing that mattered. I'm sure you've also been over on LotusTalk, and anyone who thinks the RS has had teething problems really needs to pore over the Evora forum. So many stereotypical British car "quirks" and niggling issues. I would still love to have one someday but wouldn't think of buying one until the used prices hit the $30's and I predict that won't be too far off. It's a wonderful car but requires an owner willing to live with its high maintenance and quirks, whereas for the most part, you can just jump in the RS and go (and MUCH faster I might add.)


I have always planned on owning a Lotus since first "driving" an S1 Elise in Gran Tourismo 3 eleven years ago. An Exige S240 or S260 was going to be my next car until I knocked up my wife early last year. After some shopping around, I ended up with the TT RS and I'm glad I did. My friend just picked up a used Exige S and I've been helping him work on it here and there. It's actually pretty amazing how many odd workarounds they had to develop while designing the car. For example, the e-brake cable runs over the battery cables in the rear of the car. The fix? Rub some grease on it. Seriously. And they were awarded with the Queen's Excellence in Engineering Award. That's what the goofy E with the wing/feathers on the side is for.

Anyway, I love the car but I can drive his any time I want so I can get my fix that way. I'm pretty sure my next car will be a GT3 (or RS) or something.

- Jeremy -


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's the TT RS as seen at SoWo and then AMP this last weekend-









At AMP later that afternoon-









My Specs:
2012 TT RS
Options beyond standard-
Sepang Blue 
Sport Titanium package and exhaust
Alcantara heated front seats
Nothing else special, except the whole damn thing-

YeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaa!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

InTTruder said:


> Here's the TT RS as seen at SoWo and then AMP this last weekend-


Handicapped and driving a TT RS, eh?  You bought it for the easy entry/exit, I assume 

- Jeremy -


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> My two cents on the Evora as I considered one too before the TT-RS....Lotus cars are particularly good at their main goal, handling. Their dedication to keeping things as light as possible is admirable, and the Evora is the nicest road car they have ever made IMO. That said, the market has spoken and they are HUGELY overpriced. There are still "new" 2010's around for sale for less than $60K with stickers over $80K. The S added more power and some refinements but I don't think that was the only thing that mattered. I'm sure you've also been over on LotusTalk, and anyone who thinks the RS has had teething problems really needs to pore over the Evora forum. So many stereotypical British car "quirks" and niggling issues. I would still love to have one someday but wouldn't think of buying one until the used prices hit the $30's and I predict that won't be too far off. It's a wonderful car but requires an owner willing to live with its high maintenance and quirks, whereas for the most part, you can just jump in the RS and go (and MUCH faster I might add.)


Good points. I have been following the Evora since it came out and yes have read nearly every post on Lotustalk. Just following those threads makes me glad I didn't get a launch edition. It seems that most of the nagging issues have been resolved by models born late last year. Lotus cars are different in that a MY11 made in February won't be the same as a MY11 made in August. It seems like they tweak each one that goes out the door. 

I've driven the TT-RS, NA Evora and Evora S. The TT-RS is a great car and definitely the fastest of the bunch and the most practical. I still really love the looks of the Evora and will probably aim for an Evora S. You are 100% right in how they overpriced them. You can walk into any dealer and get $12-15k off MSRP. If I can get a 2012 or late year 2011 for a good price I'll probably go that route. If not, TT-RS, here I come!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

- Jeremy - said:


> Handicapped and driving a TT RS, eh?  You bought it for the easy entry/exit, I assume
> 
> - Jeremy -


When you get to be 60 Jeremy, ask that question again. I do in-fact carry a tag.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

*The future of suspension is in your pocket*

http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/06/the-future-of-suspension/ 

I want it


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/06/the-future-of-suspension/
> 
> I want it


 Hell yes. That is BA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/06/the-future-of-suspension/
> 
> I want it


NICE!


----------



## R-power (Jan 9, 2008)

joshsmith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej5rfpuU4q4&feature=related
> 
> So jealous of you Jeremy!!


hi all,
a friend of mine usually reading this wonderful forum,
told me about this link.

it's mine TTRS.
i've another good video struggling with a german-russian red 997mk2-GT3
really a dreamed car

i'm very proud of TTRS s.tronic,
and in my opinion with a few little things the "famous" understeer can be easily beated.
enjoy TTRS in US.
you have won a battle with Audi with facebook survey !!! :thumbup:

:wave::heart:


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

R-power said:


> hi all,
> a friend of mine usually reading this wonderful forum,
> told me about this link.
> 
> ...


Bella!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Senner Tuning AG in Ingelheim, Deutschland.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## ppack (Aug 7, 2011)

I've been wanting to pull the trigger on a 2013 TT RS near me. The car is Ibis White w/ the Titanium Package and Tech. However I've also debated ordering an Ibis White with Tech and Sport Exhaust and then configuring it to have the black wheel set with the red accents. Does anyone have any photos? Thoughts?


----------

